# Birchbox July 2014 - Spoilers!



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Whee! July!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm super curious about this select-an-item thing they have going on next month!  I hope it's something more interesting than silver or black eyeliner.  And that it's not eyeliner.  I love eyeliner, but I have literally more than six dozen.  I counted a couple of months ago.

Also:  Katia had her babies!  (And, uh, side note to Katia:  Didja realize that your Instagram is linked from the Birchbox account?  And that account includes a wedding invitation from someone with YOUR COMPLETE HOME ADDRESS?  *And* the happy couple's home address?)  (Heh.  Our very own @ pointed that out to her.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm hoping they send more of the new Benefit liner &amp; Posiebalm minis! And the Beauty Protector Hair Mask!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

If they let us choose our fave color of benefit balm.... It'll never happen. But I can dream!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm super curious about this select-an-item thing they have going on next month! I hope it's something more interesting than silver or black eyeliner. And that it's not eyeliner. I love eyeliner, but I have literally more than six dozen. I counted a couple of months ago.
> 
> Also: Katia had her babies! (And, uh, side note to Katia: Didja realize that your Instagram is linked from the Birchbox account? And that account includes a wedding invitation from someone with YOUR COMPLETE HOME ADDRESS? *And* the happy couple's home address?) (Heh. Our very own @ pointed that out to her.)


I was like -- dude, wtf. You're an idiot.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was like -- dude, wtf. You're an idiot.


Seriously. PS, I am now following you on Insta. I also just stalked you (like 3 months worth) and zomg, you crack me upppp.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was like -- dude, wtf. You're an idiot.


What is even crazier is it also has Hayley's address on it!  So both Birchbox founders.  Hope no angry subscribers show up on their door!  Oh it is New York there are probably doorman to stop people!

Hope this box is good since it is a "co-branded" box with Women's Health.  And I hope the you have choice in your box thing goes smoothly!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh good lord I hope it's not "pick your scent of Herban Essentials towelettes." I got those in my last Women's Health box (April 2013 right?) and that was an awful, awful box.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

Maybe there will be the same three options for everyone, and I'll want every option, and then I can get all three since I have three accounts!  Yeah, I know, dream on.  It will probably be your choice of black liner, mascara, or red lipstick.  Or three fragrances that are all alcohol-based and filled with white notes.  Or (I just realized I made up the three choice thing because I have three boxes, so it might just be between two things) your choice of Coola or Supergoop.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Pleeeease, Birchbox, pleeease give me new and exciting things this month. I have 4 boxes because I want to try everything (well, and 100 point codes but still) and I am begging you, give me a reason to want to buy full sizes. I just redid all my surveys.  :scared:


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 21, 2014)

Ohhh.. what is the select an item thing? This is the first time I've heard anything about it. Is there any more info?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 21, 2014)

Didn't men who were already signed up in June get to choose socks or a wallet, while later subscribers were not given a choice? I wonder if it will be something like that for the women's boxes in July--some random but useful lifestyle items. I would be all over that.

Please no food, no perfume, no eyeliner. Ick.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 21, 2014)

Just found this in the BB shop.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/triple-c-designs-power-card-backup-battery

It has the "Reserve Now" button and says this:Click “Reserve Now,” and this battery will be added to your July Birchbox automatically, on top of your usual four to five samples. 

Interesting and tempting, but after the Kate Spade necklace horror stories on MUT I'm scared!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 21, 2014)

Just no eyeliner. I got three last month. Two from Birchbox and one from Ipsy. The universe is telling me that I need to wear it. But in is hotter that the sun here and 900 percent humidity. I can't barely keep my mascara on let alone eyeliner.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 21, 2014)

So I am thinking of how extremely difficult it would be for them to let everyone chose an item. Have they ever done this before? I am thinking that maybe they will let people vote on what 1 item (or a couple possible items) that BB would put in everyone's box. KWIM? I can't imagine that they would let everyone make a personal choice. What a CS disaster that would be!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Just found this in the BB shop. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/triple-c-designs-power-card-backup-battery
> 
> It has the "Reserve Now" button and says this:Click “Reserve Now,” and this battery will be added to your July Birchbox automatically, on top of your usual four to five samples.
> 
> Interesting and tempting, but after the Kate Spade necklace horror stories on MUT I'm scared!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really want/need one of those things. But $28 is too much. The blue is sooooo cute though!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Just found this in the BB shop.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/triple-c-designs-power-card-backup-battery
> 
> It has the "Reserve Now" button and says this:Click “Reserve Now,” and this battery will be added to your July Birchbox automatically, on top of your usual four to five samples.
> 
> Interesting and tempting, but after the Kate Spade necklace horror stories on MUT I'm scared!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Lolo22 said:


> I really want/need one of those things. But $28 is too much. The blue is sooooo cute though!


I have this one:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/triple-c-designs-iboost-portable-power

It's awesome when you're at a comic con all day without a power cord!  But I picked it up with points, so I didn't spend actual money on it.  I tend to hoard points just because there's nothing I really want, but I was going to a comic con and thought it might be nice to have.  I was right.  But it's not nice enough to want to pay real money for something like this.

ETA:  Whoops, I forgot:  You do need a sync cable for this if that's how your phone/iPod/etc. recharges.  You just don't need access to an *outlet* once it's charged up.  It's a universal device that will work with anything that plugs into a USB port, but you have to provide the USB plug for whatever you're recharging.  It recharges by plugging into your computer's USB port, but since devices are now all different, you have to cover the device plug side of the equation.  In my case, that means the sync cable.



ahannlv said:


> So I am thinking of how extremely difficult it would be for them to let everyone chose an item. Have they ever done this before? I am thinking that maybe they will let people vote on what 1 item (or a couple possible items) that BB would put in everyone's box. KWIM? I can't imagine that they would let everyone make a personal choice. What a CS disaster that would be!


They did a pick-which-CR-eyeliner-shade for some people (I don't think I received the choice email, although I did receive a CR eyeliner that month) a few months ago.  I'm thinking this might be easier to deal with because it's not adding an item to boxes.  It could even be easy and database-driven rather than something dealt with at packing stage at the warehouse:  The box selection algorithm could sort people down to either-or (or a/b/c) for a certain box, and then the item choice would tilt the final box assignment to Box 3 rather then Box 5.  I have no idea how they're handling it, though.  I'll assume poorly based on prior performance.  On the up side, if I remember the dates correctly, Mercury should have gone direct by the time our boxes ship, so that should help.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 21, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was like -- dude, wtf. You're an idiot.


I followed you too, especially when I saw you live in Wisconsin too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 21, 2014)

I would really like to try out the Beauty Protector hair mask.  I was going to buy it but $25.95 is really steep for only a 4oz product.  Hoping they send this out next month or in the upcoming months!


----------



## sldb (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah July!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 21, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I would really like to try out the Beauty Protector hair mask. I was going to buy it but $25.95 is really steep for only a 4oz product. Hoping they send this out next month or in the upcoming months!


I would also love to sample the Beauty Protector mask this month. I really don't need another full size hair mask right now, but I'dd really like to try it. I like all the other Beauty Protector products.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 22, 2014)

I've only ever bought the Birchbox LE boxes but had to sub when I noticed Ibotta, (cashback mobile app I use for normal everyday purchases), had a $10 rebate for subbing to Birchbox. Add that to the JetBlue bonus code and I could not pass up those points... probably getting used for my next LE box. lol

With that said, bring on the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 22, 2014)

I decided to cancel and resubscribe so I could get the free 100 points! lol hopefully its a good box and I would love the BP Mask too!!!  Im still waiting to try the shampoo and conditioner...


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 22, 2014)

If I start a new sub today with JetBlue code- will I get Jine box or will my box start in July?


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 22, 2014)

@@ahannlv pretty sure you'll get July


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 22, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> If I start a new sub today with JetBlue code- will I get Jine box or will my box start in July?


I don't know if it's different for everyone but last month I opened up a completely new account on the 31st using that exact promo code and instead of giving me June's box, they still ended up giving me May's box.  It's so weird that they would still give me May's box even though I signed up on the very last day of the month thinking I was ensuring myself that I would get the June's box.  My logic being there's no way they would still give me a May's box.  I was totally wrong and the very next day, I was charged again for the June's box.  I was pretty peeved.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I've only ever bought the Birchbox LE boxes but had to sub when I noticed Ibotta, (cashback mobile app I use for normal everyday purchases), had a $10 rebate for subbing to Birchbox. Add that to the JetBlue bonus code and I could not pass up those points... probably getting used for my next LE box. lol
> 
> With that said, bring on the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So how did you do this through ibotta? I have it open but cant figure it out!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 22, 2014)

klg534 said:


> So how did you do this through ibotta? I have it open but cant figure it out!


It is showing up under my Health &amp; Beauty Tab, Birchbox category. I noticed it a while back but it was only $3 cash back. It recently changed to $10 cash back so was super excited. After you unlock the rebate it sends you a link to your email to use to sign up for Birchbox.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't believe she had twins!! It seemed like she went on maternity leave pretty early, I won't lie I was a little concerned! She seemed super healthy and pregnant, but with twins who knows if she was on bed rest or whatnot. Their names are so east coast-y, they are destined to be chefs 



usofjessamerica said:


> I was like -- dude, wtf. You're an idiot.


2.6 Mil for a 1br in Chelsea... CEO ballin' what what. (and I thought SF was expensive)

If anybody else is a real estate geek like I am it's listed on Trulia, but Katia definitely decorated it wayyy better than the listing photos.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 23, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic Bahahha. I looked it up on trulia too. Oh katia, this is why you don't put your address online! Although - she didn't have many followers (3k at the time, yeah?) and I'm assuming that was the first time BB linked to her IG so maybe she thought her IG was more on the personal/private side? But, c'mon lady - nothing is private when it's the internets!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 23, 2014)

crossposted in June since this thread doesn't seem too active right now, but the July addons are up:

I guess they're introducing the hair mask and dry shampoo at the same time?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok wait... the dry shampoo is $18 to add on &amp; says it's a $21.95 value. Does that mean it's going to be $39.95 in the shop?!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok wait... the dry shampoo is $18 to add on &amp; says it's a $21.95 value. Does that mean it's going to be $39.95 in the shop?!


No, it'll probably be $21.95 in the shop. Values typically indicate their full size price in birchbox land (if I recall correctly) but most of the other stores advertise values the way you thought of it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 23, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> No, it'll probably be $21.95 in the shop. Values typically indicate their full size price in birchbox land (if I recall correctly) but most of the other stores advertise values the way you thought of it!


Phew, ok! I'll just wait til it hits the shop then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Jun 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm super curious about this select-an-item thing they have going on next month!  I hope it's something more interesting than silver or black eyeliner.  And that it's not eyeliner.  I love eyeliner, but I have literally more than six dozen.  I counted a couple of months ago.
> 
> Also:  Katia had her babies!  (And, uh, side note to Katia:  Didja realize that your Instagram is linked from the Birchbox account?  And that account includes a wedding invitation from someone with YOUR COMPLETE HOME ADDRESS?  *And* the happy couple's home address?)  (Heh.  Our very own @ pointed that out to her.)


What does the select-an-item mean? We get to pick an item that goes in our box?


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 23, 2014)

button6004 said:


> What does the select-an-item mean? We get to pick an item that goes in our box?


They haven't really said anything else about it so far - it could be like the CR eyeliner or something completely different.  Hopefully they will give an update this week.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I want that dry shampoo!!!! and the battery! But I have points and codes to use so hella pass since doing an add on probably means getting a delayed box!  They are nice add-ons though.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 23, 2014)

Welp...I just added on the battery. I like the thinness of it, the patterns are just too cute and since I have a few trips planned in the next 6 months where I will be no where near an outlet, it will go to good use. I hope my box is not delayed too much, and we do get points for the add ons right?


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm not sold on the add ons, especially since I just used all my points lol!  I hope we get some info on the select an item soon! and I hope it's awesome!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 23, 2014)

Could the add-on's BE the select an item? I'm confused because I didn't see where they said we'd get to select an item lol


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 23, 2014)

Cross posted on the June thread too but-

Those add-ons don't look that great to me, personally. You only save 4 on the one that I would get, the BP dry shampoo, which is a little less than if I bought it with a 20% off code.

And I've looked into that battery before, it has horrible reviews. If you want a really good external battery, go to amazon and look up Anker external batteries. I got a really great one for $45, and it lasts for 5-6 full phone charges instead of this one which I think was only 1 1/2 to 2 charges.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

I always love Beauty Protector's packaging! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

While I don't need/use dry shampoo, I will say that I'm still so incredibly in love with my BP protecting spray. Like...my hair is healthier than it's ever been solely because of it. If they raised the price to $50 a bottle I'd still buy it. I'm still trying to convince myself that I need the oil. I don't really, but I want to pretend I do, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jun 23, 2014)

Can someone explain to me the points system a little more clearly? I read the FAQ but for some reason I can't wrap my head around the increments of 100 thing. Also, do you all normally just send a gift card to your main account when you sub with a code like BBJETBLUE on a second account? Thanks, I just want to learn all the tricks of the trade.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 23, 2014)

The above video talks about the 2 samples we get to choose from and shows the colors!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 23, 2014)

i have all of the samples we get to choose from... ughhhh maybe this month isnt the month i should of had 2 subscriptions.... hopefully everything else is new stuff


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I like the nailpolish one that I can pick my color.  I already am getting the lipgloss (twice, mind you) - once from a promo and another from a replacement box in june.  I don't want lipgloss!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 23, 2014)

The thing that bothers me is the part that says "while supplies last"...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahhhh ruffian!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 23, 2014)

Hmmm this could either be awesome or disastrous! I suppose we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about this. I'm getting 4 boxes so I'll definitely pick each of the Ruffian colors. I already have both of those lip stains. If only Tulip were an option... I hope they sample it at some point. My slight OCD tendencies combined with being a glut make me need all 3 in mini.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 23, 2014)

That sucks for me. I just got the lip stain in my first box and I hate it. I'm not a big nail polish person either. Oh well.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 23, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> I decided to cancel and resubscribe so I could get the free 100 points! lol hopefully its a good box and I would love the BP Mask too!!!  Im still waiting to try the shampoo and conditioner...


I'm new to BB, so I'm still trying to figure out the ropes... are you saying that if you cancel and re-subscribe, you can keep your current points AND get the extra 100 from the JetBlue code? I was just feeling super-annoyed that I had signed up right before finding this code, but being able to cancel and re-sub when there are good codes would make up for it.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 23, 2014)

So excited, I want the blue Ruffian!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 23, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Can someone explain to me the points system a little more clearly? I read the FAQ but for some reason I can't wrap my head around the increments of 100 thing. Also, do you all normally just send a gift card to your main account when you sub with a code like BBJETBLUE on a second account? Thanks, I just want to learn all the tricks of the trade.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't help with the resubbing, but I can explain the points. For every 100 points you accumulate, you get $10 off in the store. So for instance,I have 286 points. That means I can take $20 off a purchase in the store.

You get points for writing reviews for products that are in your monthly box - 10 points per review. You also get 1 point for every dollar you spend in the store. So the points pile up pretty quickly, especially if you buy stuff in the store.

Hope that helped!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

wadedl said:


> So excited, I want the blue Ruffian!


Sadly, I think the collection they're sampling is the one *without* the blue.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 23, 2014)

The box is super cute!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 23, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I'm new to BB, so I'm still trying to figure out the ropes... are you saying that if you cancel and re-subscribe, you can keep your current points AND get the extra 100 from the JetBlue code? I was just feeling super-annoyed that I had signed up right before finding this code, but being able to cancel and re-sub when there are good codes would make up for it.


yeah i was able to cancel an re-subscribe and keep all my points and get the bonus points!


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 23, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> yeah i was able to cancel an re-subscribe and keep all my points and get the bonus points!


@@Monica Sue, thanks for clarifying! One more question about that: can you just re-sub right away, or do you have to wait a while after canceling before re-subbing?

Also, another question... I notice that some of you ladies seem to use an awful lot of gift cards when making your purchases. Are these actual gifts, or am I right in guessing that these are purchased from your different points from multiple subscriptions, so that you can combine them?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 23, 2014)

So has anyone actually gotten this email to choose your specific sample?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 23, 2014)

Kind of tempted to get the Triple C Designs Power Card but I can't really find any reviews on it so I'll pass.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Kind of tempted to get the Triple C Designs Power Card but I can't really find any reviews on it so I'll pass.


I can't find any reviews either, but looking at the Triple C webpage, they say the power card will only charge an iPhone 5 up to 60%  :wassatt: I should have done a bit more research before clicking the reserve button...


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 23, 2014)

I know it is a misprint but did any one notice the add on email.

pation of July's exclusive Women's Health box, we're bringing you another way to kick your summer into high gear: Birchbox Plus. Reserve these power-up picks by July 27, and they’ll be added to your July shipment automatically, on top of your usual samples. But hurry—they sell out quickly!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> @@Monica Sue, thanks for clarifying! One more question about that: can you just re-sub right away, or do you have to wait a while after canceling before re-subbing?
> 
> Also, another question... I notice that some of you ladies seem to use an awful lot of gift cards when making your purchases. Are these actual gifts, or am I right in guessing that these are purchased from your different points from multiple subscriptions, so that you can combine them?


You don't have to wait. I've done the dance in about a minute in one session, usually as soon as I've done my feedback reviews on the account.

As far as gift cards, we flip our points over to gift cards. Some people might have actual gifts, but I think most of us are using points-purchased cards.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

Is that Ruffian collection on the BB website yet? I want to get a closer look at those colors!

(I got the Valentine CR gloss in a June box and I'm getting the nude color (Sugar?) as an extra with my July box so I'm getting polishes... And talking myself down from getti a 3rd box to complete my collection!)


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Is that Ruffian collection on the BB website yet? I want to get a closer look at those colors!


I thought it was the Rapture collection: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you! Hubby's next to me on the couch trying to watch a movie so I had the video muted. Off to go drool over the pretties!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 23, 2014)

Coming back to BB for the ruffian polish. They know they way to my heart.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 23, 2014)

My first ruffian polish was from the modern mermaid box, I just wasn't a polish kind of girl. But I have quickly come to LOVE them. Applies so smooth and it really only takes one coat...really happy with this sneak peek.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 23, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I can't find any reviews either, but looking at the Triple C webpage, they say the power card will only charge an iPhone 5 up to 60%  :wassatt: I should have done a bit more research before clicking the reserve button...


Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, better to have 60% on your iPhone than have it die on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I just resubbed under my 2nd account.  We shall see how august goes, but I will cancel that 2nd sub for sept.  I want to try out a new eco-friendly sub instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I love relic and rosary in the ruffian nailpolishes....I would love to get both


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

Guys, I didn't even think about this thread until right now. For some reason my mind thought that the June thread would include the July details.... Effing finals have my mind all mushy.

Anyway, I am pretty nervous about the idea of shipping with everyone being able to pick a sample. I just don't know if BB has it in them yet to get their act together shipping wise. The add-ons this month are actually pretty cool and I would totally bite for the battery charger but I will wait until I see reviews.

BB please let the July boxes include hair mask samples and benefit eyeliners!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 23, 2014)

I really hope this pick your own sample thing doesn't turn into a major disaster.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 23, 2014)

Ruffian!! Those colors are pretty.  I didn't love my Mermaid Box colors, so I'm excited that these look like the other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, Lorelei looks EXACTLY like a blonde Mary-Louise Parker.  I watch too much The West Wing.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I hope I can pick from the Ruffian as I got a CR lip gloss in my last box.  

I actually went for the headphones as I lost all my other ones.  I don't know why I lose headphones so fast.  I lose them like I lose chapstick. 

As others before have said - lets hope that this isn't a giant disaster!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 23, 2014)

I think I will probably go for the Ruffian in Ambrosia. I loved the formula of the polish we received before.

For those who have tried the CR stain--is it a lip gloss texture? I love lip stains but only if they are balm stains (like the Revlon ones) or they have a similar texture to Posietint or Stainiac. Long lasting tinted lip glosses are not my thing. Any insight?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 23, 2014)

kayess said:


> For those who have tried the CR stain--is it a lip gloss texture? I love lip stains but only if they are balm stains (like the Revlon ones) or they have a similar texture to Posietint or Stainiac. Long lasting tinted lip glosses are not my thing. Any insight?


Its more of a lip gloss texture, in my opinion. I didn't like it because I like long lasting stains.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Its more of a lip gloss texture, in my opinion. I didn't like it because I like long lasting stains.


Okay, now I am 100% sold on the Ruffian! Thanks!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 23, 2014)

Im really nervous about this whole "pick your sample" thing....The last few months have been HORRIBLE for both errors, damaged and forgotten items, shipping mishaps and just all around bad buisness practice. I love that Birchbox is trying to constantly be inovative and improve their service but it seems they need to be a bit more stable before they try to keep updating things. If they mess up this month, Im gone. It will have been the 3rd month in a row of mishaps for me personally. My husbands Birchbox Man account has been expriencing nothing but delays, errors and stuff like this too. I REALLY want to be excited about the sample choices but I have my reservations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 23, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Im really nervous about this whole "pick your sample" thing....The last few months have been HORRIBLE for both errors, damaged and forgotten items, shipping mishaps and just all around bad buisness practice. I love that Birchbox is trying to constantly be inovative and improve their service but it seems they need to be a bit more stable before they try to keep updating things. If they mess up this month, Im gone. It will have been the 3rd month in a row of mishaps for me personally. My husbands Birchbox Man account has been expriencing nothing but delays, errors and stuff like this too. I REALLY want to be excited about the sample choices but I have my reservations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm really wondering how they will handle a ton of people picking one shade or one product over another.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm really wondering how they will handle a ton of people picking one shade or one product over another.


Agreed!  And is this going to be like the opt in opt out emails they sent out a few years ago?  I just remember the Teen Vogue debacle.  I opted for a Teen Vogue box, but sadly got the less cool regular BB that month.  Le sigh.


----------



## flynt (Jun 23, 2014)

There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 23, 2014)

ahhhhh I want the Ruffian!! Super excited now for July...just hoping it doesn't turn into a hot mess with apology points flying everywhere (or maybe I wouldn't mind that either??)


----------



## LindaD (Jun 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


Woo, I love those lines! Even if they don't get sampled, I'm super happy to be able to buy them from the shop.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


Ohh thanks for the heads up, I was wanting to get some of that, but even better now that I can with BB points!


----------



## flynt (Jun 23, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Woo, I love those lines! Even if they don't get sampled, I'm super happy to be able to buy them from the shop.


Yeah I'm eyeing some of the Tokyomilk perfumes and this LoF set looks really nice.  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/library-of-flowers-field-kit


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> Yeah I'm eyeing some of the Tokyomilk perfumes and this LoF set looks really nice.  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/library-of-flowers-field-kit


That's the one I was looking at! I was going to get one at Neiman Marcus with my Bergdorf Goodman gift card from Glossybox, but got other stuff instead. Now I can get a discount and use my points! Win!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've was tired of Birchbox when I had a yearly subscription around July of last year and said I would stop when my subscription ran out. Hilariously, I didn't get January's, basically every month since February, I've pretty much gotten two boxes. why did I do this to myself.

I want those ruffian colors


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


Ooh, I need to hop over to the little indie boutique down the block from me and check out these lines so I can decide which hand cream to pick up with all of my lovely, lovely points!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm really excited for July!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 23, 2014)

i'm sosososo tempted to reopen my second sub because i love the rapture collection, but i'm trying to make myself be good! saving up for the bar exam in a year + moving in a few months + wedding planning means i'm brokeee.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 23, 2014)

2nd and maybe even third sub is tempting me to get all 3 ruffians. They are so pretty!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


OMG YES. I've been waiting and waiting for Birchbox to start carrying them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Jun 23, 2014)

I think they will have a lot less variation this month to keep up with the pick a sample thing. And a short window to pick samples. I'm excited. Hope I don't miss the good stuff because of work!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh man, I am loving all this new Jonathan Adler stuff in the shop!!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 24, 2014)

What is the earliest I can re-open a sub and guarantee it is for July instead of June?


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone know when the bbjetblue code expires?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@gypsiemagic Bahahha. I looked it up on trulia too. Oh katia, this is why you don't put your address online! Although - she didn't have many followers (3k at the time, yeah?) and I'm assuming that was the first time BB linked to her IG so maybe she thought her IG was more on the personal/private side? But, c'mon lady - nothing is private when it's the internets!


ahahah i have a bad habit of trying to figure out where youtubers live too, and am really good at it. i never really do anything with the info, but you'd be surprised how little things in instagram can give it away. one time it was an appliance brand i recognized from a party i went to at another unit in the building, another brightly colored balconies. 

I look at apartments on CL whenever I am bored. I especially like looking at floorplans. lolol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> What is the earliest I can re-open a sub and guarantee it is for July instead of June?


I think the only way you can really guarantee you get a July box is if you wait until July 1st. 

They usually have a deadline around the 21st or so, but I know in the last few months people have subscribed as late as the 31st and STILL got that months box. 

Unless it's a sub that you got a June box on &amp; just cancelled. Then you can re-open it any time &amp; you'll get a July box. They won't send you two Junes on the same account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2014)

SO EXCITED FOR MORE RUFFIAN!  :wub:


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jun 24, 2014)

I need Ruffian in Rosary! It's the perfect shade for most of my summer looks!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

when will they send out the emails?  I mean, they have to start packing those boxes soon, so I would think that the emails have to be coming out this week...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2014)

flynt said:


> There's a bunch of Tokyomilk/Library of Flowers/Lollia in the new section.  Hoping that means that they'll be sampled.


I love you for mentioning this! I have just added so many things to my favorites! I have $60 in points right now, and I am so tempted to end my hoarding for all of these pretties.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm thinking that maybe since they're having this pick a product thing that maybe the boxes are all identical. The only other way I could see this working is if the boxes are decided by what you choose, so if you pick nail polish A then your box would be picked from a certain set of numbers. Like the boxes are all put together and ready and when you make your pick it sets your profile to get a box with that polish in it.

With everyone wanting the Ruffian nail polish I can foresee a lot of unhappy people stuck with the lip color!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I'm thinking that maybe since they're having this pick a product thing that maybe the boxes are all identical. The only other way I could see this working is if the boxes are decided by what you choose, so if you pick nail polish A then your box would be picked from a certain set of numbers. Like the boxes are all put together and ready and when you make your pick it sets your profile to get a box with that polish in it.
> 
> _*With everyone wanting the Ruffian nail polish I can foresee a lot of unhappy people stuck with the lip color!*_


I have a feeling that this might happen, which is totally unfortunate. And they better send all of the e-mails out at the same time so that people don't feel excluded, or have their sample of choice run out.

This is mostly my concern because of that fact that birchbox just can't seem to get there act together since the warehouse move from h.e. double hockey stick.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

I did see quite a bit of people commenting about how they were "sick of getting nail polish" so it's possible that quite a few people will be choosing the lip color.

I won't be one of them, however. Ruffian is the bomb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

I might do a mix and match. 1 Ruffian 1 lip stain. We shall see. Am wondering if they will send out the email soon though....


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been checking my email like every hour to see if they'll send the email....

ETA I just noticed that it says "buff" above my profile pic and I was confused...I'm not buff and I didn't put that there...then I realized that it was to replace the "advanced member" descriptor that was there before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not sure whether I want the nail polish or the lip stain. Right now I'm leaning towards the lip stain.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

I have both lip stains, so I'll go for the polishes. I have three accounts, so I hope I'm able to get different polishes on each before they run out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

I love that BB has hand models with the polishes so I can get a better idea of the polish colors....

Except now that I've seen them all, I NEED THEM ALL... (There might be a 3rd account made this month)


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I've been checking my email like every hour to see if they'll send the email....
> 
> ETA I just noticed that it says "buff" above my profile pic and I was confused...I'm not buff and I didn't put that there...then I realized that it was to replace the "advanced member" descriptor that was there before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohh, I am an "Aficionado"!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 24, 2014)

I am so excited for another Ruffian polish!  I love the formula of them.  I'm thinking I need Relic in my life, I'm not a fan of the other 2 though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I've been checking my email like every hour to see if they'll send the email....
> 
> ETA I just noticed that it says "buff" above my profile pic and I was confused...I'm not buff and I didn't put that there...then I realized that it was to replace the "advanced member" descriptor that was there before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We changed the default titles! Buff / Aficionado / Obsessed or whatever are the default "titles" in your profile and are related to your number of posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . If you want to change it, just go to your profile settings.

I changed mine to "glasses" because I couldn't think of anything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 24, 2014)

Warehouse issues -&gt; three sets of Ruffians Classics Collection and Rapture Collection, these are the two extra sets... I definitely will be picking a lip stain!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 24, 2014)

Received my Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser sample today but the lid was off and the sample is completely dried out. Is this supposed to be dry?

ETA: Just realized this is the July thread, but if anyone knows the answer, I would appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 24, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Received my Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser sample today but the lid was off and the sample is completely dried out. Is this supposed to be dry?
> 
> ETA: Just realized this is the July thread, but if anyone knows the answer, I would appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have one from a few months ago and it should be kind of damp. Not soaking wet, but some moisture.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> We changed the default titles! Buff / Aficionado / Obsessed or whatever are the default "titles" in your profile and are related to your number of posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . If you want to change it, just go to your profile settings.
> 
> I changed mine to "glasses" because I couldn't think of anything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


CONGRATS!!!! i gotta ask -- what color lip stick did you wear on your big day? i know you're definitely a fan of lip products!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   :mussical:


----------



## lovepink (Jun 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats on your wedding! @ How did it go?  I remember reading the debacle of the missing KS necklace you had intended for your sister/MOH.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

@ you look gorgeous!! Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my gosh loving your wedding pic!!!! congrats!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Warehouse issues -&gt; three sets of Ruffians Classics Collection and Rapture Collection, these are the two extra sets... I definitely will be picking a lip stain!


Whoa how does that happen! Birchbox, can you accidentally send a bunch of polish my way too ;]


----------



## katyrn (Jun 24, 2014)

@, congratulations!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Congrats on your wedding! @ How did it go?  I remember reading the debacle of the missing KS necklace you had intended for your sister/MOH.





rachelshine said:


> @ you look gorgeous!! Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





kawaiimeows said:


> Oh my gosh loving your wedding pic!!!! congrats!





katyrn said:


> @, congratulations!!


Thank you ladies!

I really wanted my big sis and I to have matching necklaces, but we all know how that panned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I upcycled my birch boxes and I gave them 4-5 high end samples from the bergdorf goodman glossy box, bobbi brown, smash box, and birch box.  my bridesmaids loved them. boy was i relieved, lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

So what happens if you use WOMENSHEALTH100 if I literally just used BBJETBLUE? Would I end up with 2 july boxes or it would just be like prepaying for august. I guess I will try and wait the promo code out to happen after shipping for july is over.. I want to take advantage, but not exploit the system.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 25, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Does anyone know when the bbjetblue code expires?


This! And now I'm wondering about WomensHealth100 as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



allistra44 said:


> I think the only way you can really guarantee you get a July box is if you wait until July 1st.
> 
> They usually have a deadline around the 21st or so, but I know in the last few months people have subscribed as late as the 31st and STILL got that months box.
> 
> Unless it's a sub that you got a June box on &amp; just cancelled. Then you can re-open it any time &amp; you'll get a July box. They won't send you two Junes on the same account.


Thank you! I re-opened an account on the 21st and nothing has happened with it yet, I'm hoping I get July with it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 25, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just changed mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats!! Love the new pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

super stoked about this box. especially those foot wipes. anybody in CA knows how grody feet can get in sandals when you wear them 24/7 





please excuse the potato blackberry photo, my ipod and ipad are dead atm.

also uh, the new mally packaging is to die for. glitter ombre yes please! 

I used a full tube of this and have another old white version in my stash, so I can finally open that one. 

I make a point to not have 2 of the same mascaras unused at one time.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You don't have to wait. I've done the dance in about a minute in one session, usually as soon as I've done my feedback reviews on the account.
> 
> As far as gift cards, we flip our points over to gift cards. Some people might have actual gifts, but I think most of us are using points-purchased cards.


I just re-subbed to Birchbox; my first box was awful. How do you flip points over to gift cards?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> super stoked about this box. especially those foot wipes. anybody in CA knows how grody feet can get in sandals when you wear them 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't those foot wipes great??  I love them - I walk at lunchtime and these really help afterwards!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I just re-subbed to Birchbox; my first box was awful. How do you flip points over to gift cards?


Go to this page &amp; give yourself a gift card (it's electronic):

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/

You can do $10, $50, or whatever. If you have 200 points, do two $10 cards. 300 points=three $10 cards. 

When you're done filling in the information it will let you add the card to your cart. 

When you're all set &amp; get to the payment step of the checkout process, click the checkbox saying you want to use your points. 

Hopefully that makes sense. If not, let me know. 

We should probably add this to the FAQs as it's asked pretty often!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 25, 2014)

@  Congrats chickie!  What was the wedding date?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok. I typed up some info for the FAQs on points &amp; gift cards. Does this make sense to all of you Birchbox pros? I tend to ramble (obviously) and I've been at work for 9 hours so I'm a little fried.  :blink:
 
 
*Q. How do Birchbox points work? *
 
You earn 10 points for each item you review from your box, so each month you should earn anywhere between 40 and 70 points on your account. You can also earn points by purchasing full sized items in the Birchbox shop! You get one point for every dollar spent (NOTE: If you use gift cards or points to pay for all/part of your purchase, you will not receive points for that portion). Occasionally Birchbox will also give you points for issues with boxes or shipping. Points expire 365 days from the date you receive them. Every 100 points you accumulate equals $10 to spend in the shop.
 
You must spend points in increments of 100. For example, if you have 300 points and your purchase comes to $26, you'll have to use all 300 points. You can't choose to just spend 200 &amp; pay the $6. You want to make sure you get your total as close to the number of points you have as possible. If you have 300 points and your total comes to exactly $20, you'll use 200 points and have 100 left over. 
 
When you're looking at your cart, you will not see a field to indicate that you want to use points. You'll need to hit 'Checkout' first. When you get to the 'payment' area, there should be a box you can check to use your points on the order. 
 
 
*Q. How can I turn my points into gift cards? *
 
Since Birchbox points expire after 365 days, many of our members choose to convert them to gift cards (electronic). 
To give yourself a gift card, go here: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/. Fill in your name &amp; the email address for the account you're sending the points from. Then fill in your name and the email address for the account you're sending the points to. You can use gift cards on ANY account, so it doesn't really matter when e-mail address you choose for these. 
 
Next, choose the amount. If the amount you want isn't on the list, you'll just have to gift yourself multiple gift cards (300 points=3 $10 cards, 400 points=4 $10 gift cards). You can leave the date as is. 
 
Confirm the information you've entered and add the gift card to your cart! If you need more than one gift cart, repeat this process until you have all the cards you want. Then go to your cart &amp; checkout. When you get to the 'payment' area, there should be a box you can check to use your points on the order. 
 
The electronic gift card will be sent to you via e-mail. Sometimes it's immediate and sometimes it takes a few hours. If you want to use a gift card on an order, just enter the card number into the 'gift card' field and hit apply. You can use multiple gift cards on the same order and you can use a combination of points and gift cards on the same order.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 25, 2014)

Check your emails! I just got the choose your shade email on one of my accounts


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just received the email about choosing your shade. I picked the rose gold Ruffian polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got the e-mail:


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

Got the email- but birchbox site is down right now.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess this is one time that having five Birchbox accounts pays off lol.  I got one of each of them.  I am really excited to try the Ruffian nail polishes with all the great things I have heard about them.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 25, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got the email- but birchbox site is down right now.


I got the email too.  Unable to "pick my own color now" as the site has crashed.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 25, 2014)

3rd to confirm- site crashed.   :hehe:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

site is definitely down... poop


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  Wanna pick!!!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jun 25, 2014)

Got the email! Took a few tries to get through. Maybe they sent all emails at once and caused an overload? I almost missed the email, it went into my promotions tab on gmail.

I got the lip gloss last month, so that wasn't even offered to me. Kind of a bummer since I would have tried sugar.

I picked out the nail polish in Ambrosia.

Curious to know when box links go live and start populating. It would answer the question as to how they are logistically pulling this off.


----------



## phanne (Jun 25, 2014)

Can we say Allure Beauty Box deja vu?


----------



## phanne (Jun 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I got the lip gloss last month, so that wasn't even offered to me. Kind of a bummer since I would have tried sugar.


The lip gloss is at the very bottom, no picture


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jun 25, 2014)

phanne said:


> The lip gloss is at the very bottom, no picture


Wow! I totally missed that! Birchbox really didn't want me to have that, I guess. Haha. Oh well, I like the nail polish too, it would have been a tough call with more options as I only have 1 box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

It took me several tries to get through, but I was able to pick my shades on both accounts (I chose Relic and Ambrosia.  About to open a 3rd account to get Rosary!)

Also - if you get an email offering one kind of product, just SCROLL DOWN and you'll see a small blurb offering the other item.  Click that link to get to the other choices.

Here's from one account, offered the CR Lip Stain, but scrolled down for the polish offer:

"Mani-pedis more your thing?  Pick a nail polish from Ruffian instead.  CHOOSE HERE"


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 25, 2014)

If it worked correctly.. I should have Ambrosia on one account, and Rosary on the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kind of really want Relic, too, though.. gah.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got it to work - reserved Relic!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I guess this is one time that having five Birchbox accounts pays off lol.  I got one of each of them.  I am really excited to try the Ruffian nail polishes with all the great things I have heard about them.


I have 5 accounts, too, but I have a question - do you think we need to sign in and out of all accounts before clicking each link, or are the links unique anyway?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

I really hope the links are unique ---- right now I'm trying to log into one account, click the unique link from THAT account, then pick.  Log out, log in with another account... pick.  JUST IN CASE.

I only have two, though - can't imagine with 5 accounts!


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 25, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I have 5 accounts, too, but I have a question - do you think we need to sign in and out of all accounts before clicking each link, or are the links unique anyway?


I think the links are unique. After I chose I saw the July offer page in my recently viewed items, and when I clicked it it said "This July nail polish sample is not currently available. Please make sure to use your personal link as emailed."


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah. The page for the polishes won't load only the page for the lipgloss will.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 25, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Ah. The page for the polishes won't load only the page for the lipgloss will.


Refresh refresh refresh! It took me about 15 tries but it eventually worked.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 25, 2014)

Reserved ambrosia!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 25, 2014)

So the site is still down for the nail polish sample but I tried clicking on the lip stain sample and it went through... oh well, I didn't really need nail polish anyway. The sugar lip stain looks pretty, I picked it.


----------



## catipa (Jun 25, 2014)

I was just able to get Ambrosia, it took a few tries for the page to load but it did go thru.  I used the link in my email.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay after about 10 minutes of refreshing like a maniac I got it!

Done! Thanks for reserving your July nail polish sample. We'll be in touch shortly to confirm your order.

I got ambrosia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

Reserved the lavender polish and Sugar lip stain. I am really not into foils but just got valentine in my box today. I enjoyed the formula so figured might as well get another of the thing i like.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ambrosia here too! Sooooo excited!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like ambrosia is the popular shade! When I place my next order I'll probably get rosary I think.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ambrosia here too! Sooooo excited!


Me too!  I hope they have lots of Ambrosia!!


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 25, 2014)

I want to reopen a 2nd acct but right now it says shipping July 5---does that mean I'll get the July box or should I wait a few more days to be sure?


----------



## splash79 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ambrosia for me as well.  Glad I checked my email early, since it looks to be a very popular shade!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

I only got the option to choose a stain on both accounts. ldlad:


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

Rosary, Relic and Valentine for me! Exactly what I wanted! Now let's cross our fingers that we get what we chose :smilehappyyes:


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I only got the option to choose a stain on both accounts. ldlad:


@ at the bottom of the email there is a box that should let you chose the nail polish instead...


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 25, 2014)

Reserved Rosary and Ambrosia between my 2 accounts! I'm so glad that they had the option to pick the other product (nail polish vs lip stain) as well in the email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Managed to grab all three polishes with my three accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty excited!


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 25, 2014)

I got lip stain in Valentine!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 25, 2014)

I reserved Rosary and I'm really excited. I had a hard time deciding between Rosary and Ambrosia to be honest, but I love my Essie Penny Talk except for the fact that it chips easily so I'm hoping Rosary will be a good replacement for it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> @ at the bottom of the email there is a box that should let you chose the nail polish instead...


You're the best! Thanks for the help!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

Guys the birchbox website right now can really only be described as one thing: a total bummer.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree. I can't get on at all via the email.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

Can anyone else not login to their account? Like, there is no button to login in the upper right corner like normal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone who is having trouble, just keep refreshing! It took me like 10 times but I finally got it, and I'm on my phone browser.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can anyone else not login to their account? Like, there is no button to login in the upper right corner like normal.


I had to go to a different page, not the main page. Click any of the links on the main page  &amp; then see if you can log in from there. There's something seriously screwy going on.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Everyone who is having trouble, just keep refreshing! It took me like 10 times but I finally got it, and I'm on my phone browser.


I gave up on my phone and grabbed my computer lol


----------



## QueenJane (Jun 25, 2014)

eventually got it! I picked the ambrosia and sugar.  Figured why not try one of each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I had to go to a different page, not the main page. Click any of the links on the main page  &amp; then see if you can log in from there. There's something seriously screwy going on.


I just tried this for about 5 minutes. I will keep refreshing, WE WILL SURVIVE!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just tried this for about 5 minutes. I will keep refreshing, WE WILL SURVIVE!


I believe in you!


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't log-in. I tried going to another page, but still no button.  I click on an item and get the wet doggie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also can't get the picking link to work.  Boo!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 25, 2014)

If you're trying to use Internet Explorer, you're basically totally screwed.  It's the browser I use during the day (it's what my company uses -- I have no choice and can't switch to another).  For the last 6 weeks or so, the Login/My Account button has been gone from the homepage, but I could get to it on other pages.  Yesterday, it was gone completely and the response from BB is "we're not compatible with IE because of "safety issue.""

I call BS, Birchbox.

I think I got Rosary on one of my accounts, but can't seem to log off (even on my phone, which uses Safari) to get into the others.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't actually log in when I picked the items, since it didn't ask me to.  I figured the links in the email already correspond to my separate accounts.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally got through on 2 of my 3, got a polish and a lip stain - they haven't sent an email to my gift sub yet, maybe they're doing paying members first/only?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally got through and there is no pull down menu!  Grr!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

Same here with the internet explorer problems. It been like that for a while for me, but I just click around to different pages to find it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

I am so torn over getting one lipstain and one polish or two polishes because I don't think either color of stain would look good on me... What do y'all think? I'm not much of one for bright lip colors and I have plenty of light/nude pink shades.

ETA: Okee doke, I chose two nail polishes, Rosary and Relic. I specifically chose Relic so that I could have an excuse to finally be the Rainbow Honey Sea Star polish, and I think it would look epic as a base under red, white and blue glitter for the Fourth (aka, the best holiday EVER).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait, so it based on which account you're logged into or which link you use?  :blink:


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

What I'm worried about with all of this site crashing nonsense, is if it's actually saving our correct choices. I'm sending emails. On each of my 6 accounts. And no I'm not that crazy getting 6 accounts for myself - I only have 3 for me lol. And one gift sub each for my mom, sister, and best friend.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 25, 2014)

Alright, so.. I just e-mailed in with my 3rd account (yes, 3rd.. I'm sort of addicted to BB) and asked about resubscribing. I was NOT subscribed during June on this account, and did not want a June box. So I asked if I were to resubscribe now, would I receive July's box? She let me know they are still doing June boxes and if I sub on July 1st I would be in time for the July box..

I also asked if I resubscribe on July 1st, if I could still choose one of my samples for the July box.. she stated that the promotion is only valid until June 26th for current subscribers.

So.. in short, I don't think you will get the option to choose your sample even if you resubscribe or subscribe today (I think you had to be a current subscriber already). Plus, you'd end up with a June box still.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

I finally got in on my phone, but then the Reserve button didn't work! Now I'm trying on my work computer, and the dropdown selection box is gone. I give up with the browsers I have available now. I need caffeine.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

I used the same link and just changed the account I was logged into each time. Now I'm wondering if I just changed my selection on the same account three times? I e-mailed them. Hopefully they respond soon-ish.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 25, 2014)

Did anyone who actually got in and was able to order get any sort of email verification?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

@ The links are different and account-specific. You probably just changed it on the same account.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, it said that it was reserved, but I never had to log-in.  Hope it took.  Fingers crossed?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ The links are different and account-specific. You probably just changed it on the same account.


Hmm so do you have to use the link for that account AND be logged into the right account? Or do you think it doesn't matter which account you're logged into?

I guess I'll just log into each account quick and re-pick my colors with the right emails, to be safe.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

Ideally, the system should have generated a confirmation email immediately confirming what sample you chose... so hopefully those come sooner than later. Then I'll believe this actually worked.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Ideally, the system should have generated a confirmation email immediately confirming what sample you chose... so hopefully those come sooner than later. Then I'll believe this actually worked.


This is where Birchbox fails the most, it just always seems like they never think everything completely through. I'll believe my samples were chosen when I see them.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 25, 2014)

Woohoo I got through and ordered rosary.  I was so close to ordering ambrosia, but I already have a metallic lavender (butter london's lillibet's jubilee) and while beautiful, I never wear it.  I have a a few minis of rose gold polishes though and I wear them all the time.  This one seems a little more bronzey as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is where Birchbox fails the most, it just always seems like they never think everything completely through. I'll believe my samples were chosen when I see them.


Exactly. They are always missing "something." At least when I go back into the email and try to choose a sample again it doesn't give me the option to do so.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ The links are different and account-specific. You probably just changed it on the same account.


This is why I'm glad I have different Chrome profiles for each of my email addresses. lol


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 25, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Alright, so.. I just e-mailed in with my 3rd account (yes, 3rd.. I'm sort of addicted to BB) and asked about resubscribing. I was NOT subscribed during June on this account, and did not want a June box. So I asked if I were to resubscribe now, would I receive July's box? She let me know they are still doing June boxes and if I sub on July 1st I would be in time for the July box..
> 
> I also asked if I resubscribe on July 1st, if I could still choose one of my samples for the July box.. she stated that the promotion is only valid until June 26th for current subscribers.
> 
> ...


This is super helpful (and a little dissapointing, oh well!) - thanks!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Yea!  Finished on all three accounts!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 25, 2014)

I finally got through on both of my accounts! The key is definitely to refresh a TON   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

They responded to my email and it is based on the link you use, so it shouldn't matter if you're logged in or logged into a different account. The rep that responded to my e-mail told me to just tell her what my picks were for each account &amp; she'll make sure they get added to the reservation list. Super nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was FINALLY able to get through and pick my shade of nail polish (for those of you playing along at home, I chose Ambrosia).  I think what must have happened is that every subscriber was in a rush to get their shade of whatever product and the site crashed.  But I do have a mini-rant though:

  :soap:  the email told me that I had already sampled the Cynthia Rowley lip stain.  Um.....Birchbox?  Yeah.  No I haven't.  Not yet anyway- my June box got lost in the wilderness that is Indiana (apologies to any Hoosiers out there).  So I emailed CS and asked them where my box was, so they shipped me a new box on the 20th...that box not only has the lip stain in it, but it is now guess where?  Indiana.  Ironically, my original box (which I was super excited to get) has now reached Chicago....but (of course)....I moved since it was shipped.  So here I sit, on the 25th, no boxes for June for me.  Given this is the second month in a row that I have had shipping issues with Birchbox, I am not overly confident that I will get the nail polish I requested.  (so endeth the rant)

On an entirely unrelated note, I must have missed the thread about the JetBlue code- not only did I move last week, but I had finals the week before....so I've been just a touch preoccupied.  Can one of you ladies please clue me in on what that is all about?   :wassatt:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 25, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Yeah, it said that it was reserved, but I never had to log-in.  Hope it took.  Fingers crossed?





Tamarin said:


> I didn't actually log in when I picked the items, since it didn't ask me to.  I figured the links in the email already correspond to my separate accounts.


I didn't log in to my account either.  Now I'm worried.   

ETA:  @ - thanks!  I just saw your post about this.  Not so worried anymore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jun 25, 2014)

I had to refresh 12 times, but finally got to reserve Rosary!


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 25, 2014)

HELP!!!

There's no dropdown to choose on any browser!! It's like the formatting is cut off! What do I do??


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 25, 2014)

Is anyone else just not getting a drop down menu for either sample?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh, things are getting weird. Mine keep showing up as reserved, but I didn't successfully reserve anything! I guess I'll be sending emails tonight.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

I had the no drop down issue, but I kept refreshing the page and it came up.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok so I sent an email that the dropdown wasn't working, and I kept refreshing and now my account says this:

why would it be under review?! I've never done anything weird! And it didn't say that a few minutes ago!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Ok so I sent an email that the dropdown wasn't working, and I kept refreshing and now my account says this:
> 
> why would it be under review?! I've never done anything weird! And it didn't say that a few minutes ago!


Maybe it just means an administrator is looking at your account because you sent an e-mail and they are trying to see what you are seeing?  Our student accounts at my university say that whenever an admin office is looking at their information.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Ok so I sent an email that the dropdown wasn't working, and I kept refreshing and now my account says this:
> 
> why would it be under review?! I've never done anything weird! And it didn't say that a few minutes ago!


I got the same thing on one of my accounts. I'll just try later. I was able to make my picks for my other boxes.

I sort of wanted to try "Surprise Me" to see what they'd send, probably whatever they have left. But was also tempted to not respond and see if they send anything at all.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 25, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> @ Congrats chickie! What was the wedding date?


Thanks. June 22nd.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 25, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Ok so I sent an email that the dropdown wasn't working, and I kept refreshing and now my account says this:
> 
> why would it be under review?! I've never done anything weird! And it didn't say that a few minutes ago!


The dropdown didn't work for me either, and now I also have this "under review" message.

I think this is the beginning of a fiasco.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 25, 2014)

Same message on both of my accounts. I had not sent an email when I got it. I can't get through to anyone on customer service so my guess is that it's some sort of server problem that is affecting many of us.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 25, 2014)

Same message on both of my accounts. I had not sent an email when I got it. I can't get through to anyone on customer service so my guess is that it's some sort of server problem that is affecting many of us.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 25, 2014)

Now the under review message is gone and it says "We're refreshing our stock now. Please check back shortly to make your selection."
 
 
yay!! i hope that means i can reserve soon!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

i literally clicked on the link as the notification popped up in my email and it still didn't load right off the bat. keep refreshing and it will work.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Same message on both of my accounts. I had not sent an email when I got it. I can't get through to anyone on customer service so my guess is that it's some sort of server problem that is affecting many of us.


I think there are definitely server problems - I just called CS (not about this, I'm sure they're doing all they can about this right now, but about a full size order I placed a week ago that hasn't shipped yet) and they were having a lot of trouble looking up my order details, and in the end they weren't able to tell me what was going on and said they'd email me later.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone who has been able to reserve gotten a confirmation email? I've been waiting for 3 hours now, and it said it was going to send one.


----------



## jocedun (Jun 25, 2014)

Weird... My lip stain selection page also said that my account was disabled, so I emailed Birchbox to try to get an answer about why it would be disabled (this was before I came to MUT and realized it was probably a sitewide issue).

Anyways, they responded within 4 minutes (which never happens), and it reads like an automated response: 

Hi Jocelyn,

Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the inconvenience.

Though our website is currently experiencing some technical difficulties, please feel free to confirm which sample shade you would like to receive in your July box, and I would be happy to add you to the reservation list immediately.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Noha
Discovery Specialist

Seems like they must be having sitewide issues with this reservation list. So, if you're having trouble, I think you can email them and get your first choice without having to refresh the page 100x.

Hoping the "account disabled" thing means nothing. It's one of my deep down fears that Birchbox will one day reprimand me for my 3 accounts and point abuse!  :lol:


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think it's our accounts that are "under review."  From what I gather, Wufoo is a service companies can use to "manage forms."  My guess is that it's Birchbox's account with WuFoo that is disabled, which is preventing them from processing these orders.

Why am I not surprised at the mess this seems to be devolving into?


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got this in response to my email:

"Thanks for being in touch and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

Our site is currently experiencing a technical glitch, but our tech team is on it and it should be resolved any minute now. I have already opted you in for Ambrosia so no worries as you are all set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much for your patience!"


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 25, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Alright, so.. I just e-mailed in with my 3rd account (yes, 3rd.. I'm sort of addicted to BB) and asked about resubscribing. I was NOT subscribed during June on this account, and did not want a June box. So I asked if I were to resubscribe now, would I receive July's box? She let me know they are still doing June boxes and if I sub on July 1st I would be in time for the July box..
> 
> I also asked if I resubscribe on July 1st, if I could still choose one of my samples for the July box.. she stated that the promotion is only valid until June 26th for current subscribers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info! Bummer though. I was just considering reopening my second account (somehow the JetBlue code didn't get me for June, but this polish did!), but I'm not going to if it means I wouldn't be able to select the polish option--wouldn't want to risk missing out.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 25, 2014)

The site is down for me as well. I just went ahead and sent emails for my two yearly subs. Hoping I can get the ambrosia and rosary Ruffian polish.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

The site is being so difficult and I'm at work and don't want to deal with this anymore, so I'm just going to hope that my selections worked...Well, the 3 I care about anyway. I just selected the 3 Ruffian polishes, I don't care what happens on the other 2 accounts really, because I already have the CR lip stain in Valentine and should be getting the Sugar sample with the "SUMMERLIP" code if that box ever gets here....


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding between Rosary and Relic. I picked Relic.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Welp, I am just going to say Frak the site and email Birchbox CS. No way am I waiting for it to come back up. How lucky for us West Coast gals that the email goes at at 5AM our time and we get the short end of the stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

Do we know that for those of us who "successfully" reserved a sample this morning that it actually worked?


----------



## Imberis (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't get an e-mail about picking a sample. Come to think of it, I never get emails from Birchbox except for "your box has shipped" emails.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 25, 2014)

I got a "We are refreshing our stock."  Lame.  I hope they can come up with some other colors for us who couldn't get to their computers in time.  I have been running errands all dang day.  

Also never got a reserved e-mail for the BB extra...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Do we know that for those of us who "successfully" reserved a sample this morning that it actually worked?


I emailed them to confirm and the reply was "To confirm, *I have just added you* to the reservation list to receive...." So I'm assuming that means it didn't go throuhg. Might as email them and confirm that it went through.


----------



## brittainy (Jun 25, 2014)

I keep getting the "we are refreshing  our stock" message so I emailed BB Customer service and go two separate responses from two different reps..

First I got this:

Hi Brittainy,

Thank you for contacting us! We're happy to help.

To confirm, I have just added you to the reservation list to receive a a Ruffian Nail Polish sample in &lt;Ambrosia&gt;. You're all set!

Let me know if you have questions or concerns from here. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST).

Have a great day!

Paulina

Then I got this:

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Jun 25 12:00 PM

Hi there,

Thanks for being in touch and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

Our website is currently experiencing technical difficulty, but our tech team is on it and it should be resolved any minute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Please disregard any message that you may have received regarding the status of your account. Rest assured your account is still active and this glitch is being fixed as we speak.

Thank you so much for your patience!

Best,

Hannah


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I emailed them to confirm and the reply was "To confirm, *I have just added you* to the reservation list to receive...." So I'm assuming that means it didn't go throuhg. Might as email them and confirm that it went through.


Thanks!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, it took like 2 weeks to get the confirmation emails for the KS necklaces.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Sigh, of course got back that dang email saying "Due to overwhelming emails...72 hours response time...blah blah". If I don't hear back within the hour, I'm just going to call and ask them to reserve my polishes over the phone. 

Come on now BB.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 25, 2014)

I went ahead and emailed them (because of my lack of drop down menu), and I reserved the rosary and ambrosia polishes! I'm so excited. Ruffian is one of the very few nail polishes that doesn't looked cracked on my nails after several days.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 25, 2014)

*sigh* Yup, West Coast here. Just woke up and I cant do a dang thing with my email. I don't even get a drop down menu. Just the "we are refreshing our stock" I have plans to be out of the house (out of town even) today and I'm going to be really quite annoyed if I lose my "choice" because their window is so limited. UGH.
At least my options are the nail polish and not the lip stain (which I already have) I'm "trying" the best I can to not get my hopes up about any promo BB does because it always seems to flop lately. I REALLY want this to go off without a hitch though. Come on BB lets get this under control!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 25, 2014)

Totally going to email them like some of you ladies are doing. That seems like the only thing I can do since I cant refresh my page today after the next hour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 25, 2014)

I emailed them and they've confirmed Relic and Ambrosia.  I think I got Rosary on my third account, but haven't heard anything back from them confirming that at this point.

Well, I've done what I can.  It's up to the Birchbox deities now.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Rachel,

Thank you for contacting us! We're happy to help.

To confirm, I have just added you to the reservation list to receive a a Ruffian Nail Polish sample in Ruffian. You're all set!

Let me know if you have questions or concerns from here. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST).

Have a great day!

LOL,  I am guessing she meant to say 'Rosary' vs Ruffian but I emailed again just to make sure. 1 account down, 1 to go!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us! We're happy to help.
> 
> ...


Oh boy! I asked to reserve Relic and they confirmed my lip gloss sample!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 25, 2014)

It just worked for me!


----------



## Dashery (Jun 25, 2014)

I reserved the lip stain on the site just now. It seems to be restocked.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

I am really excited for the Ruffian polishes after receiving them in the mermaid box. I chose Relic and Rosary because Ambrosia was too similar to the color included in said LE box.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 25, 2014)

So, am I the only one who didn't even get an email to let me make a selection? I checked every folder. Totally annoyed and bummed right now!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

So I ended up getting the samples I wanted via email through Ops and I thanked them for helping me and told them good luck today! Charity wrote me back:

Hi Casey,

Thank you! We were so surprised that all of our subscribers were really excited about the "Choose Your Shade" option, but really glad to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That should mean that we can do more fun things like this again!

Charity, were you really that surprised that we wanted to pick a sample!!?? They're so funny at Ops.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Annnnd site seems to be back up. Ambrosia secured on my second account. PHEW. 

@@kaelahbae, call CS and say you never received the email!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 25, 2014)

The website just let me confirm! Yay! I am shocked, but super happy!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I was able to use the pulldown this morning, but I did confirm with CS - and I did get in on Relic and Rosary.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

I think that was the fastest that I have ever gotten a response from a birchbox rep, and now I can breath easy because Relic and Rosary shall both be mine. MWAHAHAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

I was able to get ambrosia reserved or whatever. So excited! I'll probably just buy rosary. I am really in love with the ruffian polishes, I've been wearing Endless Love for a week now and it's still going strong with just a little tip wear, and I type all day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

So let's see if this works... just went through my polish stash and realized I have a pretty exact dupe for Relic (silvery-taupe).  So I re-pulled up the email and selected Rosary instead (Rosary and Ambrosia are now my selections).  Not sure if I can change it, and at this point I'm ready to just let the universe decide if I get Rosary or Relic.

Because there are a million different rose-golds and I WANT THEM ALL.

(ETA the polish dupe for Relic is Ulta's Bare Minimum.  Adding an image, not mine, but I'm copying the URL so you should be able to click it for the link)







ETA #2, or not.  Here's the link from the blog post about this polish:  http://experimentalbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/manicure-monday-bare-minimum.html


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 25, 2014)

I reserved Ambrosia on my main/annual account.  I selected Rosary on my secondary account, but I haven't decided if I am going to keep it active for July or not.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

Uhm...am I the only one that has 3 accounts and didn't get a single e-mail for any of them?

Is there a way I can choose my shades if I didn't get the e-mail?

What a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm...am I the only one that has 3 accounts and didn't get a single e-mail for any of them?
> 
> Is there a way I can choose my shades if I didn't get the e-mail?
> 
> What a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just email their CS, let them know you have 3 accounts, the email for each of them, and which color you want! They should be able to add your reservation, and they've been replying pretty quick!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just email their CS, let them know you have 3 accounts, the email for each of them, and which color you want! They should be able to add your reservation, and they've been replying pretty quick!


Good idea, although I've been having trouble getting in touch with their CS in a timely manner lately! Let's hope they'r eback on track this month!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep, I emailed CS about a half hour ago and a rep already got back with me and let me reserve through email! Phew!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

Kind of off topic, but kind of on... can I just say how happy I am to be getting Ruffian? I honestly think they are my favorite nail polish right now. Love the formula and how it looks! I'm currently wearing Sahara ( the metallic nude from the Mermaid LE box) and their matte top coat and I LOVE my nails right now. I just keep looking at them to admire them throughout the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So.. I better get the two colors that I reserved for my July boxes... or else! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Yep, I emailed CS about a half hour ago and a rep already got back with me and let me reserve through email! Phew!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's good to hear! I just e-mailed them from one of my account e-mails and gave them my choices for all 3 of my accounts, so I hope that works!



katiecoll said:


> Kind of off topic, but kind of on... can I just say how happy I am to be getting Ruffian? I honestly think they are my favorite nail polish right now. Love the formula and how it looks! I'm currently wearing Sahara ( the metallic nude from the Mermaid LE box) and their matte top coat and I LOVE my nails right now. I just keep looking at them to admire them throughout the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So.. I better get the two colors that I reserved for my July boxes... or else! &lt;_&lt;


I really love their polishes too. I think the packaging is super cute and the formula is fantastic. Can't say enough good things about them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

Metallic polish with a matte topcoat?  @@katiecoll I must try this!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Now the question remains, shall I open a third account with the Womenshealth code (hopefully changing up the dang products I get in my box and no more dupe boxes) to complete my Ruffian collection, getting me 150 points or be semi reasonable and not get 3 BB boxes in July.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I of course unsubscribed last night and was going to resub today using the Jet Blue code.  I wake up to find that I chose the day that they send out the choice email grr...  So I asked Birchbox on FB if the people who weren't subscribed at the time the choice emails went out were going to still get one of those products in their box and this is the response I got "Subscribers who didn't sign up in time to get the choice e-mail could still get these products! Some will and some won't, It's all part of the Birchbox experience ".


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Now the question remains, shall I open a third account with the Womenshealth code (hopefully changing up the dang products I get in my box and no more dupe boxes) to complete my Ruffian collection, getting me 150 points or be semi reasonable and not get 3 BB boxes in July.


Spend your money somewhere else!


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 25, 2014)

Think mine went through for Relic, but if I don't get that and get something totally different, I'll be okay with that too.  @ @@katiecoll I'm obsessed with the Matte Top Coat I got the other week from Butter London.  I love it so much!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

@ voice of reason!! Not to mention it seems like I wouldn't even be able to pick the sample out, phew $10 saved.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried multiple different matte topcoats &amp; can give me a recommendation? I really want to try one, but I'm not sure which one. It's not in the budget this month anyway (I have already exceeded my beauty budget pretty significantly....), but just for future reference. Or maybe if my Summerswap buddy sees this &amp; is still looking for ideas....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ voice of reason!! Not to mention it seems like I wouldn't even be able to pick the sample out, phew $10 saved.


Plus, if you do really want to get the polish, you can always use points to buy it instead.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 25, 2014)

@@jayeme I like the Butter London one.  I've used others and Butter London's seems to stay chip free the longest.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

@@jayeme I've heard good things about Manglaze! While I've never used their topcoat, I have used their regular polishes and they are fabulous. Not only cheeky, but look wonderful matte &amp; with a topcoat. 

@ so very true! I am hoarding some points right now and building quite a fun cart! I think I'm going to wait until after we get July's boxes to pull the trigger and have an order come my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

@@jayeme if you're looking for a cheap-ish one, I just use the NYC Matte Me Crazy, I'm pretty sure it's less than $2, and it works fine on me! (But all my polish chips within a few days, so I'm not much help there!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Now the question remains, shall I open a third account with the Womenshealth code (hopefully changing up the dang products I get in my box and no more dupe boxes) to complete my Ruffian collection, getting me 150 points or be semi reasonable and not get 3 BB boxes in July.


Someone already posted that only current subscribers get the choose your sample deal and if you sign up/resub before July 1 you'd be getting a June box.  So def save your money and buy it with points &amp; codes instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 25, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Has anyone tried multiple different matte topcoats &amp; can give me a recommendation? I really want to try one, but I'm not sure which one. It's not in the budget this month anyway (I have already exceeded my beauty budget pretty significantly....), but just for future reference. Or maybe if my Summerswap buddy sees this &amp; is still looking for ideas....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not sure, but I was just admiring these and put them in my wishlist.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't gotten a "choice" email yet either.  I guess I'll have to email them &amp; see if I can get in on the action before they're ALL GONE!!!  ;-)


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 25, 2014)

I went for the Ambrosia. It looks very pretty!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the email but for the lip stains, it also had the link, in tiny print at the bottom for the polishes.





I ended up choosing the Ruffian nail polish in Rosary.

Looks like I have reserved it, but no confirmation as of yet.




I'll wait a couple hours to see if I get a confirmation, then I'll email later if I don't hear from them. (Shortly)


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

I suppose I should have screenshotted my confirmation page ehh?


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone have photos, swatches, or reviews of the lip gloss colors Sugar and Valentine? I'm trying to decide which one to pick! Thank you!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 25, 2014)

The link wouldn't work for me earlier, but I was finally able to chose Rosary.  Nice option to be able to pick the color you want!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jun 25, 2014)

When do the box pages typically start populating? It's naptime, I need something to scroll through! I tried fixing the June link to july, but that never works for me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 25, 2014)

Woohoo! Got my email to pick my samples. Got the lip stain in valentine and ruffian in the purple color.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't get any e-mails, but as some people had mentioned, CS got right back to me (within an hour or two) when I e-mailed them with my choices and confirmed they were reserved. Yay!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow - I emailed Birchbox just to confirm that my choices went through and they got back to me in like 2 minutes...things must be insane at BB CS right now.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

On my three accounts, I went for... Relic, Rosary, and Valentine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got another email asking me to make my selection again, due to technical difficulties earlier.  I did not have a problem with my first selection, but did it again just now with the second email link.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got a second email about choosing.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got the 2nd email too? Did they just resend this to everyone or did my first choices not work?

And FYI- even though it says in the email that birchbox "fixed" the issues the site still is freezing up like crazy. I call lies!

ETA- and now the rose gold color is gone from the drop down list! I swear they better have mine still reserved.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know what's going on. I picked my sample again but still no confirmation email. Hopefully it went through.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 25, 2014)

I THINK I requested the CR lipstain in sugar. It gave me the green message on the site, but no confiation email.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the Aaaand we're back email.  I just re-did my picks.  Interesting that Rosary didn't appear as a choice for the nail polish.  

This is turning into a cluster F!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> On my three accounts, I went for... Relic, Rosary, and Valentine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's exactly what I did, too!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

I just tried to call them to see if they still had my rose gold polish reserved, but no answer so they must be fielding tons of phone calls right now!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> That's exactly what I did, too!


Haha awesome!! Maybe we'll be box twins across the three accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Jun 25, 2014)

I reserved my Ambrosia this morning, but never received a confirmation email. I went through the link again around 2:30 and could reserve again (it was as if I never did anything).  Just now I got an email saying there was a problem with the site, that has now been fixed, so I can reserve my item, which I did again.  Past experience has made me nervous, however, so I sent them an email to confirm my reservation.  Birchbox, you've made me paranoid!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

uh, well i re-picked the same samples on both accounts. hell, i'll let the sample gods decide. good for them for actively sorting the problems out though. hopefully they will continue the sample picking with tweaking the process next time.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 25, 2014)

Rosary is now not a choice anymore!

I reserved for 3 boxes, never got any confirmation, never got another email to chose, and it lets me pick again and again on all of them! Ugh. Guess I'll be calling CS tomorrow. I do have screen caps of them all though! I screen cap everything with BB now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 25, 2014)

So, I reserved Ruffian Ambrosia this morning.  I was busy all day &amp; just checked my email &amp; got the "we're back" email.  I just re-reserved my choice.  I guess we are all just waiting on confirmation emails at this point?  

I can't help but think it might take a miracle for my nail polish choice to show up on time AND be correct.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope Birchbox realizes our excitement over the Ruffian polish is because it's Ruffian polish, and doesn't equate it to getting excited over any nail polish (cough, cough Color Club).


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I hope Birchbox realizes our excitement over the Ruffian polish is because it's Ruffian polish, and doesn't equate it to getting excited over any nail polish (cough, cough Color Club).


Amen.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I hope Birchbox realizes our excitement over the Ruffian polish is because it's Ruffian polish, and doesn't equate it to getting excited over any nail polish (cough, cough Color Club).


LOL.  I'm pretty sure they know...even if they may pretend not to   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 25, 2014)

Well I emailed since I didn't get a confirmation, the auto response says I should get a reply in up to three days.


----------



## splash79 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm curious as to why there wasn't a count for each option.  Something like, "there are only 4000 Ruffian Ambrosia left" and once you selected a choice, you got an immediate email confirming that.  I would think a computer would be able to handle that kind of data, assuming the server didn't crash.

I guess I'm just wondering why I reserved my polish at 7:30 am and have yet to receive confirmation of my selection.


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 25, 2014)

I reserved (and re-reserved) the Ambrosia on my main/annual account.  This morning I had reserved the Rosary on my secondary account, but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it active through July.  Since the Rosary was out of stock when I got the re-reserve email, I just ended up cancelling the sub.

I really hope I get the Ambrosia on my main account though!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh man! I never got a confirmation e-mail either but I was able to pick ambrosia this morning. Now when I click through the original e-mail, it says only relic is left, which I don't want. I guess I'll just chillax and whatever I get, I get. Bah.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I hope Birchbox realizes our excitement over the Ruffian polish is because it's Ruffian polish, and doesn't equate it to getting excited over any nail polish (cough, cough Color Club).


I would still be excited for a choose your color Color Club polish but Ruffian is extra exciting. I'm sad Rosary sold out I was going to switch when I remembered I already have Essie Nothing a Else Metals but hopefully it's different enough from Ambrosia.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you guys see the editors tip on the side of the reservations page that said if you picked Surprise Me you may not receive this product at all? Did anyone go for that option?


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 25, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Did you guys see the editors tip on the side of the reservations page that said if you picked Surprise Me you may not receive this product at all? Did anyone go for that option?


I did. I have the lip tints coming in a trade and the Ruffian formula does not work for me so I did not want one. I am curious to see what I am sent!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was out all day and couldn't pick a shade on my phone.  By the time I got home to a computer all the colors I wanted were gone.   I'm bummed that Rosary, Ambrosia, and Sugar are out of stock.  I guess I'll be getting 3 bottles of Relic, although I have 3 similar shades of polish already.  I'm hoping for a mistake and get another colors in my one of my boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 25, 2014)

I only got an email about rechoosing on one out of my five accounts (don't judge).  When I tried to rechoose the option I had chosen this morning though it was out of stock.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 25, 2014)

What a mess. I managed to make my selections on both accounts this morning, one for the Ambrosia nail polish, one for the Sugar lip stain.  I get home from work and find another set of e-mails, saying that Sample Choice is back, and now both of those choices are sold out.  I have no idea what I'm actually getting.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the sinking feeling this was all going to go to hell when I didn't get a confirmation email like it stated I would this morning. I remade my selection a few hours ago, and still no email. Maybe they just had to sort of shut it down until they could get their technical issues resolved, but after all the problems with promos lately, I really have no faith in Birchbox that I will get the color I chose. I foresee a customer service nightmare...


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 25, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Has anyone tried multiple different matte topcoats &amp; can give me a recommendation? I really want to try one, but I'm not sure which one. It's not in the budget this month anyway (I have already exceeded my beauty budget pretty significantly....), but just for future reference. Or maybe if my Summerswap buddy sees this &amp; is still looking for ideas....


I use Sally Jansens Matte top coat. I love it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I caved and went back later and switched Relic to Rosary... then when the "we're back" email came out  I flipped out because it was saying Rosary was unavailable - so I emailed BB CS and they got back to me and verified that I'm getting Ambrosia and Rosary!

Haha I've spent way too much of my time today on this...


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Go to this page &amp; give yourself a gift card (it's electronic):
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 25, 2014)

Did everyone get the email about picking an item except me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Did everyone get the email about picking an item except me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Lisa80 there have been a few people not getting the email!  Just send an email to Birchbox Ops letting them know that you didn't get a selection email and what you'd like, and they'll do what they can!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Lisa80 there have been a few people not getting the email!  Just send an email to Birchbox Ops letting them know that you didn't get a selection email and what you'd like, and they'll do what they can!


will do; thanks


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm seriously considering emailing and asking them to put me in the neither-stain-nor-polish bucket for my remaining accounts. I actually didn't even notice that option. I love polish, but I love it so much that I think I have multiple dupes of all of these polishes, and I already have both lip stains. I could go for something completely different just to not have dupes. (And the one polish I did reserve via email -- my work email, thinking I would email on the other accounts after I got home tonight -- was Rosary, but it's actually the one I least want!)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2014)

No emails for me on either account (yearly) or sub opened in March.  I will most likely not get an email on my yearly account as I only get the "Your box has shipped on that account."

 I contacted BB about it a year or so ago and they stated I opted out of emails so I told them to opt me in, they stated they did and here it is a year later and they have not opted me in again.  I have the email chain from them stating I was signed up to a "defunct" list.  Then I contacted them again and never heard back.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you guys tell me where I can click the "Surprise Me" option? I've been out all day and just got a chance to check it out - the only color option left is the silver and I don't really want it. I'd rather opt in for a surprise but there wasn't an option for that on my drop down menu? HALP!

Thanks!!!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 25, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Can you guys tell me where I can click the "Surprise Me" option? I've been out all day and just got a chance to check it out - the only color option left is the silver and I don't really want it. I'd rather opt in for a surprise but there wasn't an option for that on my drop down menu? HALP!
> 
> Thanks!!!


The "surprise me" option is probably not available anymore since there is only one color left. The option most likely applies if there was still more than one option.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 25, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The "surprise me" option is probably not available anymore since there is only one color left. The option most likely applies if there was still more than one option.


Ahh I get it now! HA! Sorry about that! I think I just won't pick anything, makes sense! THANKS!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't received an email either...


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 25, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The "surprise me" option is probably not available anymore since there is only one color left. The option most likely applies if there was still more than one option.


Here is the info on the "surprise me" option: By selecting “Surprise Me” you'll let your Beauty Profile do the talking, which means we'll find something customized to your liking. (Don’t worry: You’ll still receive your usual four to five samples—they just may not include this particular product.)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 25, 2014)

How do you know one color is left?  If so what color is it. ?   I called and chose already on the phone my 2 polish colors  rosary and ambrosia


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 25, 2014)

Apparently working full time at my new job sucks if I miss out on stuff like this lol I got the email... but I was just finally able to check my email right now... and so everything is "sold out"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 25, 2014)

And the email says: pick by 6/26 to get your shade...

uh huh. 

Hmmm... so I decided to just click the Out of Stock button and it says this:

Done! Thanks for reserving your July nail sample. We'll be in touch shortly to confirm your order.

Uh. Huh.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep, that's just part of working. Sometimes you miss out on things like this. I worked 12 hours today, and the site was glitching during the one short break I was able to take today. It seems like they had more technical difficulties than expected, but it's really all in fun. We'll still get our samples. The email also says quantities are limited. It looks like all the samples were claimed, but if they hadn't been, they would have cut everything off after tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

I want to get the jasmine foot wipes with my points but they are all sold out!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Did everyone get the email about picking an item except me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've not received an emil either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I NEVER get Birchbox emails, its so incredibly frustrating. I'm not sure what to do. Is there a link to go to pick or does anyone have any pics if the available items so that I can check them out then email Birchbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 26, 2014)

wldflowur13 said:


> I've not received an emil either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I NEVER get Birchbox emails, its so incredibly frustrating. I'm not sure what to do. Is there a link to go to pick or does anyone have any pics if the available items so that I can check them out then email Birchbox.


I never receive the Birchbox e-mails, either. Not a single one and I have no idea why. I e-mailed them today and told them that and then told them my product/color choice for the month. They got back to me within an hour or two and said that I was all set and they had documented which one I wanted.

The items this month are the following 3 Ruffian Polishes: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection

or these Cynthia Rowley Lip Stains in the shade "Valentine" or "Sugar" http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-creamy-lip-stain


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 26, 2014)

According to Facebook postings from BB, confirmation emails have not been sent out yet to anybody.  

Also, there should be one more reservation for both Rosary and Ambrosia available, lol... I canceled both my accounts today from shady bull crap order issues with them.  The hassle isn't worth the points to me anymore, sadly.  

Hope you all get the polish/lip gloss you selected!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I never receive the Birchbox e-mails, either. Not a single one and I have no idea why. I e-mailed them today and told them that and then told them my product/color choice for the month. They got back to me within an hour or two and said that I was all set and they had documented which one I wanted.
> 
> The items this month are the following 3 Ruffian Polishes: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> or these Cynthia Rowley Lip Stains in the shade "Valentine" or "Sugar" http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-creamy-lip-stain


Thanks for the info. I just sent them an email. The only emails I ever get are "your box has shipped" and points update emails. Otherwise I don't get any emails about promos/specials, add ons or anything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what size is the Cynthia Rowley lip stain that we'd receive?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 26, 2014)

Ugh! I too was at work today and missed the samples. I don't think that the window should be so short, particularly when they are having issues with the site. I emailed them with my feedback. I don't like being unable to check my email for a day and losing out like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hopefully I will get an even better box this month...I better not get that lip stain!! I am wondering if everyone who picked a sample will actually get the sample they selected. It seems like there are definitely some kinks to work out. I really think they should have done a test run on a smaller batch of subscribers before launching this to everyone.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 26, 2014)

kayess said:


> Ugh! I too was at work today and missed the samples. I don't think that the window should be so short, particularly when they are having issues with the site. I emailed them with my feedback. I don't like being unable to check my email for a day and losing out like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully I will get an even better box this month...I better not get that lip stain!! I am wondering if everyone who picked a sample will actually get the sample they selected. It seems like there are definitely some kinks to work out. I really think they should have done a test run on a smaller batch of subscribers before launching this to everyone.


I think that the "pick your color eyeliner" some people got to do probably was a test run.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 26, 2014)

So I contacted Birchbox CS as @ suggested, got a reply back right away and they are reserving the Ruffian nail color in Ambrosia for my July box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't get any emails from them about the add on items or a pick your color item.

I got rid of social media sites a while back- I guess I miss some things, but it's worth it to me to have privacy and peace of mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

IMO, most BBs are just fine. Spend $10, get a little of this, a little of that, nothing earth- shattering or extremely valuable or exciting. I'd only be upset if they sent me some special box for acne or oily skin as I have dry skin. It happened once, a whole special kit for oily acne- prone skin. They were so pleased, I was so pissed off. LOL.

Hopefully they read the profiles better now or have us separated into skin types.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't realize there was an issue yesterday, I requested the rosary ruffian and everything seemed fine. Then last night, I got another email to request a color because there was a glitch..when I went to the link, the rosary was already gone so I chose the lilac color. I'm bummed my first pick didn't go through, but hopefully I will be able to trade for the rosary!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 26, 2014)

I contacted Birchbox yesterday about not getting the "pick your sample" email, and no one has gotten back to me.  I don't understand their customer service sometimes. I'm guessing I won't be able to pick one now since things are going out of stock.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 26, 2014)

I just received my confirmation email(s) listing the correct product reserved!


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 26, 2014)

I JUST got my confirmation that the Ruffian nail polish in Ambrosia would be in my box...which is super....you know, since I haven't gotten my June boxes yet!!!! :angry:


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got my confirmation email as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 26, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> I JUST got my confirmation that the Ruffian nail polish in Ambrosia would be in my box...which is super....you know, since I haven't gotten my June boxes yet!!!! :angry:


Wow, where is your June box?  Yikes.



casey anne said:


> I just received my confirmation email(s) listing the correct product reserved!


Me too!  I am excited for BB in July.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 26, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And the email says: pick by 6/26 to get your shade...
> 
> uh huh.
> 
> ...


That's what I ended up doing as well - got the same reply!


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 26, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> I JUST got my confirmation that the Ruffian nail polish in Ambrosia would be in my box...which is super....you know, since I haven't gotten my June boxes yet!!!! :angry:


My June box got lost too!! I just got it 2 days ago. It was in my city - then they decided to send it to Arkansas. I had to e-mail them to get a replacement box sent and it FINALLY came. Kind of a blessing in disguise though, since my original box was AWFUL and my replacement box is so much better!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 26, 2014)

I got confirmation emails on all 3 of my accounts this morning. I picked a Ruffian color for each account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they'll be putting the polishes into already made boxes that were already assigned to us, or just assigning us boxes that were already made up based on what color (or product for those who chose the lip stain) you get? I'm guessing the latter maybe?


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 26, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I got confirmation emails on all 3 of my accounts this morning. I picked a Ruffian color for each account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they'll be putting the polishes into already made boxes that were already assigned to us, or just assigning us boxes that were already made up based on what color (or product for those who chose the lip stain) you get? I'm guessing the latter maybe?


I'm thinking it's the latter, seems like it would be easier for them logistically.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

Excited--two polishes and a lip stain, wrong lip stain color, but in my book any lipstain is a good lipstain (I have issues)!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 26, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm thinking it's the latter, seems like it would be easier for them logistically.


Agreed. They could just put in the system which box numbers have which polish/lip stain colors and assign from there. I'm really hoping that is the case since I requested different colors on each account so my chance of getting dupe boxes would be greatly lowered. Haha!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2014)

At this point, I have confirmations on two accounts (Relic and Rosary) and nothing on the third. All options are sold out, but I actually specifically don't want any of them and would rather get a completely different surprise item. I even kind of hope that my existing confirmations get swapped for something else.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 26, 2014)

I decided to set up my "important" emails (you know, Birchbox, Ipsy, Influenster, L'oreal Consumer Panel, etc.) to forward to my Boxcar app on my iPhone. Now, when I go on break, I don't have to try to wade through the rest of my email in order to find the important stuff!! LOL


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jun 26, 2014)

Got a confirmation email, yay, ambrosia!  I'm excited about this, the only other Ruffian nail color I have is in an orangey color that I don't really like. 

I'm guessing they can't just assign a box based on which sample you picked, unless it's all new items.  Otherwise they would have to screen to make sure they weren't sending anyone repeats.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey ladies! =] When do the box contents for the new month usually start showing up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 26, 2014)

I emailed them last night after everything was "sold out" and they were still able to add Ambrosia to my account. If you haven't gotten a chance to pick yet (and want to), try emailing. There is hope!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 26, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> I JUST got my confirmation that the Ruffian nail polish in Ambrosia would be in my box...which is super....you know, since I haven't gotten my June boxes yet!!!! :angry:


I hope you've emailed or called CS about that!! They should send you replacement boxes!!! Once they do, be sure to review the products that are already up in your account incase they switch over to your replacement boxes, double the points for your troubles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 26, 2014)

Confirmation email for all three accounts - and shocker, all three were correct!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully my good luck with Birchbox carries over to the order I placed. =___=


----------



## ashleygo (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a Aces gift lately??

I just got a Laqa and Co Lip lube in Bee's Knees out of the blue and the order number doesn't match anything I have. I would be thrilled, except that I just ordered the full size version (which I paid for) and didn't care for it like I thought. Can't figure out if they mistakenly sent me two or if this is a special aces gift.....(which if that is the case I'm upset I bought one, I kept saying I should wait to see if I could trade...but I was impatient)


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have 2 Aces accounts and haven't received anything for either.

ETA: on the other hand, I don't recall having any of the real shipping disasters some people have had. So I suppose that's something.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 26, 2014)

I called last night and they had no problem adding the 3 polishes I wanted.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 26, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hey ladies! =] When do the box contents for the new month usually start showing up? Thanks in advance!


It should be anytime now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the pick and choose, I emailed them this morning to see if my polish is actually going to be in my box and haven't gotten an answer yet...


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 26, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> It should be anytime now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As for the pick and choose, I emailed them this morning to see if my polish is actually going to be in my box and haven't gotten an answer yet...


Thank you!! I'm so excited!! Lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 26, 2014)

Birchbox must be working late over this debacle!  Sent emails from the individual email account for my 2 boxes (March '14 and yearly started Jan '12) I sent an email at 4:15pm and got a response at 4:19 pm (7:19 EST) stating I could pick my sample but hurry they are running out.  This is on my new account.

ETA: haha got the email on my yearly account.  Both emails are from Emily W!  Not sure if she is the only rep working the help desk tonight or what!  But I had copy and pasted the same email from both accounts only updating how long I had each sub lol!


----------



## natashaia (Jun 26, 2014)

i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 26, 2014)

I still haven't gotten the Aces pouch!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 26, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


I'm sure you will be able to trade it.  I know I will be looking for some to trade for and others probably will be too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 26, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


Oh no! Were they all out of lipstains when you tried to reserve?? Try calling CS in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 26, 2014)

I got my confirmation that I'm getting the lip stain in sugar!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> Has anyone gotten a Aces gift lately??
> 
> I just got a Laqa and Co Lip lube in Bee's Knees out of the blue and the order number doesn't match anything I have. I would be thrilled, except that I just ordered the full size version (which I paid for) and didn't care for it like I thought. Can't figure out if they mistakenly sent me two or if this is a special aces gift.....(which if that is the case I'm upset I bought one, I kept saying I should wait to see if I could trade...but I was impatient)


*I would think there would be a card or something in the package indicating if it was an Aces gift. I wonder if you received someone else's order?*



natashaia said:


> i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


*You didn't have to reserve a product...   ** *


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 26, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


I think that was the purpose of the "surprise me" option. Basically opting out if the lip stain/ ruffian choices and "leaving it up to your profile".


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 26, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i hate nail polish. i hope i can trade my ruffian!


You should have chosen the "Surprise Me" option, lip stain, or not choose anything at all so that ppl who did want the polish could have had a chance to get it


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

misstrix said:


> *I would think there would be a card or something in the package indicating if it was an Aces gift. I wonder if you received someone else's order?*
> 
> *You didn't have to reserve a product...   ** *





TippyAG said:


> I think that was the purpose of the "surprise me" option. Basically opting out if the lip stain/ ruffian choices and "leaving it up to your profile".





MaryJane80 said:


> You should have chosen the "Surprise Me" option, lip stain, or not choose anything at all so that ppl who did want the polish could have had a chance to get it


to be fair, they didn't exactly make it 100% clear on the page wether surprise me was "a random color of the polish" or "a random product all together" their copy could have been edited to make that much clearer


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I still haven't gotten the Aces pouch!


Me either.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the wrong sample confirmation?  I'm not sure if I did or not.  I decided to pick up extra birchboxes to use the Jet Blue code AND because of picking your sample.  I was 99% sure I picked the 2 lip stains on my 2 primary accounts, then reactivated 2 accounts to get Rosary and Ambrosia.  I got lucky.  I had complained on FB about not being able to choose, went out of the house for about 3 hours, and got home to get on FB.  They had responded about half an hour earlier saying it was working.  I did my selections and reactivations.  About 10 minutes later they sent out a mass email that it was working again and the site crashed.  I wish I had been smart enough to write down what I got on each account, but I wasn't.  I just emailed them to try and confirm what I thought (and so I'd get all my selections).  I just hope it was the right thing to do.

Oh, and for those who didn't get to select at all, please don't judge me too harshly.  I knew their site had crashed earlier and I was expecting it to crash again.  But I didn't know the ability to choose would run out so quickly because they must not have had much in stock.  I thought it was just a system error from everyone trying to choose at the same time.

Btw, I've missed everyone on here.  The same time the board was switching over, I started getting busy.  I've turned into a stalker though, lol!  I still read the spoilers, but I don't have as much time to chat and follow things as closely as I used to.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

Laqa &amp; Co FINALLY has the Lip Lubes up on their own site &amp; they have a set of 5 for $40

http://www.laqaandco.com/collections/lip/products/lip-lube-fiver

Cheaper than buying them all separately!

Hoping Birchbox gets this eventually so we can use points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Laqa &amp; Co FINALLY has the Lip Lubes up on their own site &amp; they have a set of 5 for $40
> 
> http://www.laqaandco.com/collections/lip/products/lip-lube-fiver
> 
> ...


I really need to try my Laqa &amp; Co that I received in my second sub! I loved the contents of this second box... why can't they all be like that one?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, also! Birchbox has the Benefit Push Up Liner in stock now, if you were waiting to use a code/points like I was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Impatiently waiting for them to respond to my email about screwing up my last order. Because if they want to give me points, I'll use 'em!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 27, 2014)

Just made a sephora order and used the benefit liner code   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried the purple laqa today and i'm in love i thought it would just be something to wear when playing around but i can't wait to do a whole face look around this color!!!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 27, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I tried the purple laqa today and i'm in love i thought it would just be something to wear when playing around but i can't wait to do a whole face look around this color!!!


I love it too but my boyfriend told me I looked ridiculous.... psh boys obviously don't understand


----------



## okiecat (Jun 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Has anyone gotten the wrong sample confirmation?  I'm not sure if I did or not.  I decided to pick up extra birchboxes to use the Jet Blue code AND because of picking your sample.  I was 99% sure I picked the 2 lip stains on my 2 primary accounts, then reactivated 2 accounts to get Rosary and Ambrosia.  I got lucky.  I had complained on FB about not being able to choose, went out of the house for about 3 hours, and got home to get on FB.  They had responded about half an hour earlier saying it was working.  I did my selections and reactivations.  About 10 minutes later they sent out a mass email that it was working again and the site crashed.  I wish I had been smart enough to write down what I got on each account, but I wasn't.  I just emailed them to try and confirm what I thought (and so I'd get all my selections).  I just hope it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Oh, and for those who didn't get to select at all, please don't judge me too harshly.  I knew their site had crashed earlier and I was expecting it to crash again.  But I didn't know the ability to choose would run out so quickly because they must not have had much in stock.  I thought it was just a system error from everyone trying to choose at the same time.
> 
> Btw, I've missed everyone on here.  The same time the board was switching over, I started getting busy.  I've turned into a stalker though, lol!  I still read the spoilers, but I don't have as much time to chat and follow things as closely as I used to.


Same thing happened to me!!! I reserved 2 polishes and got two lip stain confirmations! UGH. I immediately emailed and they said it was too late to change, sorry but tough luck. Super disappointed.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm...I never received confirmation emails, but I did email them earlier to make sure that my choices went through and the items were reserved for me.  And I did check my spam folder to see if there was anything in there from bb but no luck.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Hmm...I never received confirmation emails, but I did email them earlier to make sure that my choices went through and the items were reserved for me.  And I did check my spam folder to see if there was anything in there from bb but no luck.


Me, too.  Although I did finally get to pick one sample using the form, and for that one, I got a confirmation.

Meh.  If they don't send the polishes and I feel like complaining, I'll forward copies of the emails from the CSRs saying I had them reserved on the other accounts.  I bet I'd end up with enough "sorry" points to just buy them anyway.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 27, 2014)

I never even got the selection email. And when I wrote them about it, all I got in reply was a, "Sorry for the trouble, but the selection time is over."

That's it.

No points. No nothing.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I never even got the selection email. And when I wrote them about it, all I got in reply was a, "Sorry for the trouble, but the selection time is over."
> 
> That's it.
> 
> No points. No nothing.


That is really lame.  And makes BB seem like they are really trying to alienate their subscribers!  How can you do for some but not for others? I wish they would be more consistent!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 27, 2014)

By the time I got the pick your sample email, the product were all showing as sold out. I really wanted that purple nail polish. Oh well.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> That is really lame.  And makes BB seem like they are really trying to alienate their subscribers!  How can you do for some but not for others? I wish they would be more consistent!


I know, right?

I did sorta reply and point that out to them and they are waving my subscription fee for July. But for only me since I wrote to them... I would think with however many people didn't get their email, or those who are having issues, they'd at least address the situation instead of waiting for people to complain.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I did sorta reply and point that out to them and they are waving my subscription fee for July. But for only me since I wrote to them... I would think with however many people didn't get their email, or those who are having issues, they'd at least address the situation instead of waiting for people to complain.


Ugh.  Glad you got July free!  I suppose they are probably like "We will address compliants when we get them" but do not want to alert people as it would result in more work for them.  I forsee a lot of 100 point "I am sorry" this month.  If they do not manage to pull off what people selected in their actual box they may have a mutiny on their hands!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 27, 2014)

To those of you who did not get the sample selection email, do you get 1-2 emails from Birchbox a day? I had to adjust my Gmail settings to stop it from going to spam. I would double check all your email settings and make sure you are all clear on your end before assuming they just "forgot" to email you.

I would also encourage everybody who did not get the email this time to inquire with Birchbox as to why you didn't get an email and have them re-add your email to your account.

Maybe they like forgot a certain host, like yahoo.com or another smaller one like comcast.net, and that would be a simple fix on their part.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys!!! BB has started populating box pages!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Adding a spoiler because too big!!! lol



Spoiler


----------



## wadedl (Jun 28, 2014)

I want box 7 so far!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

POSIEBALM!  Fingers crossed for that one!  Oh, wait, I keep forgetting that I swatched it at Sephora, and it's almost invisible on me.  But I still want it.  Hmm.  The universe will clearly decide for me:  If I'm supposed to own Posiebalm, I will receive it in my box.  If not, I'm not allowed to get it, even for points.  There.  Now to see where things land for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

OMG MINI POSIEBALM!

I just ordered the full size one and I really like it. It's super sheer but it's PERFECT for work when I don't really want to wear lip color. My lips have zero natural pigment so this gives them just the slightest bit of pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the Posietints.. I guess I'll order one from Sephora on July 1 so they will send my VIB birthday gift, ha.

I got an email from Birchbox about choosing a nail polish color, which I did, the lavender, but I didn't see anything about choose a nail polish OR a lip tint. Then I got another email about the add ons, but of course, the battery thing I would have bought had sold out. 

Anyway, I love Birchbox and no matter what they send me, I think it's fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooh, I _want_ that Benefit Posiebalm.....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

Not my picture, but LOOK HOW CUTE!!!



Spoiler












Also, cue the complaints on how little product is inside the tube.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not my picture, but LOOK HOW CUTE!!!
> 
> Also, cue the complaints on how little product is inside the tube.


To be fair that is a really small amount especially with that much packaging...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> To be fair that is a really small amount especially with that much packaging...


Well, for the packaging sure. But it's definitely enough for several applications!

I just get a kick out of people expecting full sized things and not grasping the concept of a sample.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

I bet there's 5x as much down in the plastic part!  C'mon Posie Tint, I'll find every last bit of gloss!   :bringiton:


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you ladies think those of us who chose a lip stain will have a smaller chance of getting the posiebalm? Lol I sure hope not because I want that cute little thing SO BAD! Lol


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I want box 7 so far!


Me too!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



allistra44 said:


> Not my picture, but LOOK HOW CUTE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love little things!!!! So, I really really want this!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I bet there's 5x as much down in the plastic part!  C'mon Posie Tint, I'll find every last bit of gloss!   :bringiton:


I have to admit that my first thought was "There must be at least twice that much in the base.  I can dig it out and put it in a clamshell!"  And, really, it *is* a sample.  It's better than those lip gloss blister pack flower things from a while back, eyeshadow card samples, or peelies.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Well, for the packaging sure. But it's definitely enough for several applications!
> 
> I just get a kick out of people expecting full sized things and not grasping the concept of a sample.


I mean, it's definitely going to be a good size sample.  And the packaging is cute but it's still kind of excessive.  I just don't like seeing waste and when I see instances where packaging could be reduced and it isn't it just makes me annoyed when I buy or order something from a company like that.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

So, I ended up getting an email from Birchbox asking which nail polish sample I wanted and I chose Relic... so does this narrow my boxes down to just those with Relic... OR just those with Relic AND with samples I have not received before!? This is the question, huh? LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I mean, it's definitely going to be a good size sample.  And the packaging is cute but it's still kind of excessive.  I just don't like seeing waste and when I see instances where packaging could be reduced and it isn't it just makes me annoyed when I buy or order something from a company like that.


Oh definitely. A lot of Benefit's samples seem to be like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got a sample of some SuperSmile lip balm from Birchbox a while back and the packaging was perfect. It was SO SMALL but adorable and just the right size for the product inside! Posiebalm would have been just fine inside of a super mini tube like this:






Also not my picture!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, I ended up getting an email from Birchbox asking which nail polish sample I wanted and I chose Relic... so does this narrow my boxes down to just those with Relic... OR just those with Relic AND with samples I have not received before!? This is the question, huh? LOL


This is what I'm wondering too!  :blink:


----------



## wadedl (Jun 28, 2014)

The Posie Tint Balm is tiny but I could see why they put such a tiny amount. I think its the same packaging as the Watts Up Sephora birthday gift from last year only they filled up the tube. That thing has lasted me forever. I use it when I need to disguise my dark circles a bit and brighten up my face when I am out. I can see people not buying it if they give them a huge sample but this is more than enough to test leaving you wanting more if you like it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh... and can we eliminate the boxes for the colors we DIDN'T pick? Like I picked Relic, so the boxes with Rosary and Ambrosia I shouldn't get, right?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah, it's too complicated for me to eliminate boxes for myself. I can never remember what I got on which account. And I have all three Ruffian colors coming but I don't remember which one I picked for which account lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 28, 2014)

The Benefit fakeup sample had the same packaging with the same amount of product in it, and let me tell you: I used that fakeup sample about every other day and it lasted me well over 2 months. They LOOK small, but there's quite a bit of usage there!


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 28, 2014)

A bit off topic but posting here because more people will be checking this post as opposed to June's thread.  For those of you who really loved their Perlier sample this month and wanted to get more, Fragrancenet.com has some Perlier products for half off. 

Use coupon codes (only one coupon code can be used):

3EMFS for free shipping over $10 purchase

DVAM4 for $10 off a $50 purchase

tspecp20 for 20% off entire purchase
 
http://www.fragrancenet.com/collections/50-percent-off-specials/all-categories/Perlier?order_by=popularity&amp;order_dir=desc


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The Benefit fakeup sample had the same packaging with the same amount of product in it, and let me tell you: I used that fakeup sample about every other day and it lasted me well over 2 months. They LOOK small, but there's quite a bit of usage there!


mine has literally lasted fooooheva. there will be plenty posiebalm to decide if you want to buy it or not.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 28, 2014)

Could someone post the URL where we can change the last numbers to see the different boxes? I don't have "box history" on my account.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The Benefit fakeup sample had the same packaging with the same amount of product in it, and let me tell you: I used that fakeup sample about every other day and it lasted me well over 2 months. They LOOK small, but there's quite a bit of usage there!


Agreed. My fakeup sample lasted me about 3 months and I used it just about every day. Time to buy a full sized with my points!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

Pleas Birchbox, if I get a box with nothing except the Benefit I will remain a subscriber for life.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb1

Just change the last number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

I really want box 7!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb1
> 
> Just change the last number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why do I enjoy looking at all the boxes SO much?


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I really want box 7!


That's my dream box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Why do I enjoy looking at all the boxes SO much?


Lol I get all giddy when it's box page time!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Me, too.  Although I did finally get to pick one sample using the form, and for that one, I got a confirmation.
> 
> Meh.  If they don't send the polishes and I feel like complaining, I'll forward copies of the emails from the CSRs saying I had them reserved on the other accounts.  I bet I'd end up with enough "sorry" points to just buy them anyway.


Wow! Doesn't sound encouraging. I hope they give me points too. With 4 accounts, it might be enough to buy the lip stain trio! I can live without the polish, but I want those lip stains!!!!!!!!

ETA: You know, if Birchbox was smart, at this point they'd just send out regular boxes (no chosen sample inside) along with an email, a post to facebook, etc. that due to technical difficulties, the chosen sample would be sent separately. I'd LOVE if they did that, but, sadly, I don't think they are smart enough. And, that's assuming they have a way to go back and check to make sure the samples are all correct. Maybe the error made it look like we chose different samples than we actually did.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Just made a sephora order and used the benefit liner code   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did that too. It actually took me FOREVER to find something to purchase. Finally decided upon the Ole Henriksen 1/2 oz vitamin C serum--still looking to address my sun damage--and a Caudalie lip treatment because I need the perfect thing to put on my lips at night and haven't found it yet. Looking forward to trying the liner for free!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> POSIEBALM!  Fingers crossed for that one!  Oh, wait, I keep forgetting that I swatched it at Sephora, and it's almost invisible on me.  But I still want it.  Hmm.  The universe will clearly decide for me:  If I'm supposed to own Posiebalm, I will receive it in my box.  If not, I'm not allowed to get it, even for points.  There.  Now to see where things land for me.


I'm the same way. I'm not sure it will show up enough to bother, but I really want it. If I got it in a mini, I'd be super happy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 28, 2014)

Right now I'm hoping for box 3. But there aren't many loaded so....


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The Benefit fakeup sample had the same packaging with the same amount of product in it, and let me tell you: I used that fakeup sample about every other day and it lasted me well over 2 months. They LOOK small, but there's quite a bit of usage there!


I only got a week or two out of the fake up sample I got but I have dark circles from hell. It was still plenty to decide how I liked it. 
I can't freaking wait for this month!! Ruffian, BP mask and posiebalm!!!!!!??? This must be what heavens like lol. 2nd sub is definitely being re activated on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 28, 2014)

My Watts Up is still going strong because I don't know how to use highlighter except around my lips. Haha. My Mary Lou from like, November 2012 hit the pan maybe a year ago and it's still going strong. I use this basically every day for eyeshadow. Ridiculous, right?


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My Watts Up is still going strong because I don't know how to use highlighter except around my lips. Haha. My Mary Lou from like, November 2012 hit the pan maybe a year ago and it's still going strong. I use this basically every day for eyeshadow. Ridiculous, right?


lol glad it's not just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I basically use the Watts Up above my cheekbones and on my Cupid's bow and it still looks brand new lol


----------



## ashleygo (Jun 28, 2014)

so I only got one confirmation email, I sure hope my two other accounts go through, because the one that confirmed is my least fav color of the 3 and it would be just my luck to get 3 of those. 

also, I am getting excited for some of these items!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My Watts Up is still going strong because I don't know how to use highlighter except around my lips. Haha. My Mary Lou from like, November 2012 hit the pan maybe a year ago and it's still going strong. I use this basically every day for eyeshadow. Ridiculous, right?


Ditto on Mary Lou! I use it daily and keep it in my purse along with my Hot Mama sample. Hit pan but there's still SO much left! I have the full size, but haven't even touched it yet..

ETA: I got that sample in my first Birchbox ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Jun 28, 2014)

My options so far given the sample I chose are box 5 and 14 -- I'd be happy with either one, since I love the Sumita pencils and I want a PosieBalm, either one would have something to make me happy.

If a box comes up with BOTH, I will love BB and hug it and squeeze it and call it George. I might even have my hubby take a photo.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 28, 2014)

So if I made my request for the lip stain via email to BB CS, should I still have received a confirmation email? Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb1
> 
> Just change the last number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you @@ScoutSays !  Oh, these boxes.  Any of them. ALL OF THEM.  They're ALL so pretty!  There's no way I can eliminate boxes, because I'm NOT going to be able to keep which account gets which nail polish and has also gotten item X before STRAIGHT.  My brain would implode.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 28, 2014)

@ @@ScoutSays That's how I use it too and the top is just rounded i don't think it's any shorter than when I opened it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 28, 2014)

All of the boxes look great so far! But I would really love to try the BP mask!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 28, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> So if I made my request for the lip stain via email to BB CS, should I still have received a confirmation email? Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think so. At least I didn't.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @ @@ScoutSays That's how I use it too and the top is just rounded i don't think it's any shorter than when I opened it.


It's like the never ending gobstopper of makeup lol

I only have one account to keep track of, thank god!!! But if I were to reactivate my second account, this would be the month to do it!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Right now I'm hoping for box 3. But there aren't many loaded so....


*I'm hoping for box 3 as well! I've been able to eliminate most of the boxes they have loaded so far but 3 is still on the table! *fingers crossed**



magicalmom said:


> Thank you @@ScoutSays !  Oh, these boxes.  Any of them. ALL OF THEM.  They're ALL so pretty!  There's no way I can eliminate boxes, because I'm NOT going to be able to keep which account gets which nail polish and has also gotten item X before STRAIGHT.  My brain would implode.


*I made a spreadsheet so I can keep track of which samples I got on which account. LOL*


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 28, 2014)

I only have one BB sub as I have several others with other companies but I am super happy with all the box variations I have been seeing that eliminate products I already have and include my polish choice. No complaints yet and I think this is the first time Ive actually been excited before hand about BB. lol. I blame these forums.....you all know how to bring out my excitement!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I only have one BB sub as I have several others with other companies but I am super happy with all the box variations I have been seeing that eliminate products I already have and include my polish choice. No complaints yet and I think this is the first time Ive actually been excited before hand about BB. lol. I blame these forums.....you all know how to bring out my excitement!


We are highly entertaining! I like to think we should pride ourselves on that, at least!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm never going to get through the two full size broken Mary Lou's I have due to a shipping issues from Birchbox! No way I am going to travel with them because they are all crumbled. I'll have to see if I can press them back down again to use for travel eyeshadow, that's a great idea!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 28, 2014)

I just really want the BP hair mask, everything else would just be a bonus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 3 boxes I'm getting right now for the month, but I'm really considering resubbing one of my cancelled accounts with the BBJet promo just because I'm really liking these boxes so far! Come to me benefit and BP mask!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 28, 2014)

So what was the consensus on if you wanted to avoid a June box but reactive for July? Wait until July 1? 

July is looking good and the codes are sucking me back in! But I definitely don't need/want a second June box.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm hoping for box 14.

It's my Dream box so far for this month.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 29, 2014)

Can someone post a box link for the July boxes? I can never remember that format. I apologize if it was already posted in this thread. I paged through quickly but did not see one.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jun 29, 2014)

I know BB doesn't do repeats on samples, but if you buy something does that also mean you won't be sampling that in the future? 

Also, fingers crossed for Posiebalm!  I love every Benefit product I have, even the ones I don't use often, I'm such a fangirl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I really want box 7!


  


ScoutSays said:


> That's my dream box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Box 7 looks awesome. I ordered Relic so I have a chance for it too!

I'm really hoping for a poise balm sample although that color is going to be colorless on me. That said, it will still let me see if I like the balm itself.

I'm really intrigued by the Real Chemistry peel. Right now it has five 5-star reviews.

The BP mask is worth a shot too, although I love Amika's mask.... But people love BP so it's worth a shot.

Overall, it looks like if you ordered a ruffian, you're also getting remover towlettes.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Can someone post a box link for the July boxes? I can never remember that format. I apologize if it was already posted in this thread. I paged through quickly but did not see one.


https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb1

Just change the number at the end to see other boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 29, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I know BB doesn't do repeats on samples, but if you buy something does that also mean you won't be sampling that in the future?
> 
> Also, fingers crossed for Posiebalm! I love every Benefit product I have, even the ones I don't use often, I'm such a fangirl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope! Purchases (and survey responses) are not tied to your boxes at the moment.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 29, 2014)

I swatched all the balms at sephora and none of them showed up on my arm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess that's money never leaving my pocket!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I swatched all the balms at sephora and none of them showed up on my arm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess that's money never leaving my pocket!


Oh wow. I would have expected the darker ones to have some color.....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 29, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Oh wow. I would have expected the darker ones to have some color.....


I'm MUFE 127 for reference. My lips are fairly pigmented so there really wasn't any hope up there anyway!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm MUFE 127 for reference. My lips are fairly pigmented so there really wasn't any hope up there anyway!


Do any of the fresh balms show up on you?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 29, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Do any of the fresh balms show up on you?


They do but ever so slightly and depending on the shade. Rose shows up after a few layers in the most subtle way but it's definitely there


----------



## JenTX (Jun 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> They do but ever so slightly and depending on the shade. Rose shows up after a few layers in the most subtle way but it's definitely there


Rose enhances my lips. I thought Benebalm would be similar. Not a real bright color, just an enhancement.

I should note I find the fresh balms to be pretty melty so one layer for me can be pretty thick.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm really excited for the Ruffian polish and towelettes.

As for the other products, I am interested in the Real Chemistry peel.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> They do but ever so slightly and depending on the shade. Rose shows up after a few layers in the most subtle way but it's definitely there


Oh wow, rose is very dramatic on me! I guess I have zombie lips haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm MUFE 127 for reference. My lips are fairly pigmented so there really wasn't any hope up there anyway!


that's a good reference for me.  i'm a mufe 128 with very pigmented lips.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 30, 2014)

I caved. Added a second box with the BBJETBLUE code.

Thinking of getting the mens' box again as the points really add up in a hurry. Hubby might have used 2 items from his boxes though...


----------



## JenTX (Jun 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I caved. Added a second box with the BBJETBLUE code.
> 
> Thinking of getting the mens' box again as the points really add up in a hurry. Hubby might have used 2 items from his boxes though...


Yeah I once took a men's box at a Birchbox event and my husband wasn't as excited about it as I was... Sticking to the women's boxes for now in my house.


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 30, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Wow, where is your June box?  Yikes.
> 
> Me too!  I am excited for BB in July.


They both got mysteriously held up in Indiana.  My original June box (which had the Davines Curly shampoo and conditioner) got lost there for two weeks....so I emailed CS and asked them what was up with that.  The second box (which was just ok- face cleanser, anti-aging moisturizer, but the Cynthia Rowley stain in Sugar- fab!) got stuck in the same spot for a few days too.  By the time the second box got moving, the original box arrived at my old apartment!  Long story short, got both boxes, waiting to hear if I can get points on the first box, and I am convinced the Catherine Malandrino perfume smells like Aussie Sprunch Spray.  Also got confirmation this morning that my add on for July has been ordered.  I went with the Beauty Protector dry shampoo because Beauty Protector.

BTW- can someone please tell me what the Jet Blue code is for?  I've seen it pop up a few times on the thread here.......


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 30, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> BTW- can someone please tell me what the Jet Blue code is for?  I've seen it pop up a few times on the thread here.......


BBJETBLUE - use to get 100 points on a new sub/resub


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

The reserving samples thing was kind of a bust for me since I'm on vacation. Hawaii time is 3 hours behind the west coast so I was already late waking up and even seeing the emails, plus one of my accounts is tied to my work email so I couldn't access that email. When I did it, I logged into different accounts each time and it looked like I was in that account when I clicked the email so I didn't know the codes were unique. I tried to do one of each Ruffian color plus an extra Ambrosia and I ended up with just 2 Ambrosias before they ran out of everything good. I wish they would have been more clear on how the email links worked or sent out confirmations immediately so I would have known how it worked. I emailed their CS and they were not remotely helpful. 

It looks like there's a lot less boxes than usual though. I'm curious to see if the number stays smaller because of the different way they're doing boxes this month or if a lot more pop up later.


----------



## natashaia (Jun 30, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> to be fair, they didn't exactly make it 100% clear on the page wether surprise me was "a random color of the polish" or "a random product all together" their copy could have been edited to make that much clearer


thanks! i didn't realize that. i did think the "surprise me" meant they would give you one of the 3 options. oops!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The reserving samples thing was kind of a bust for me since I'm on vacation. Hawaii time is 3 hours behind the west coast so I was already late waking up and even seeing the emails, plus one of my accounts is tied to my work email so I couldn't access that email. When I did it, I logged into different accounts each time and it looked like I was in that account when I clicked the email so I didn't know the codes were unique. I tried to do one of each Ruffian color plus an extra Ambrosia and I ended up with just 2 Ambrosias before they ran out of everything good. I wish they would have been more clear on how the email links worked or sent out confirmations immediately so I would have known how it worked. I emailed their CS and they were not remotely helpful.
> 
> It looks like there's a lot less boxes than usual though. I'm curious to see if the number stays smaller because of the different way they're doing boxes this month or if a lot more pop up later.


There are usually fewer boxes this early on. More will populate soon I'm sure.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The reserving samples thing was kind of a bust for me since I'm on vacation. Hawaii time is 3 hours behind the west coast so I was already late waking up and even seeing the emails, plus one of my accounts is tied to my work email so I couldn't access that email. When I did it, I logged into different accounts each time and it looked like I was in that account when I clicked the email so I didn't know the codes were unique. I tried to do one of each Ruffian color plus an extra Ambrosia and I ended up with just 2 Ambrosias before they ran out of everything good. I wish they would have been more clear on how the email links worked or sent out confirmations immediately so I *would have known how it worked*. I emailed their CS and they were not remotely helpful.
> 
> It looks like there's a lot less boxes than usual though. I'm curious to see if the number stays smaller because of the different way they're doing boxes this month or if a lot more pop up later.


AMEN!  I think what happened when I made my selections was that it was linked to my email.  (JUST NOW figured that out!)  I was going into each account to log in and out, thinking that would be ok, then I'd refresh the page with the sample selection form.  If I'm ever shopping through Birchbox, refreshing the page after logging into a new account will pull up the account I am currently in, if that makes sense.  The end result is I'm not going to get my first 3 choices, but instead I'm getting my 4th choice--Ambrosia polish.  No lip stains at all!  Very unhappy about this!!!!!!!!  If I had known what was going to happen, I wouldn't have reactivated 2 old accounts.  This really is the most disappointed I've been with Birchbox since I resubbed.  Overall, I was happy with them for about a year, but I'm pretty pissed about this actually.  I know many will say it is no big deal, but I wanted those lip stains so much that to me it was a big incentive to resub my old accounts.

ETA: I'm also guessing that those who didn't have a sample selection recorded won't even have a chance at the lip stains and that they are all gone now, so no chance of getting them in future months either!  Yep, I'm  :angry: .


----------



## argill2013 (Jun 30, 2014)

I emailed BB about the nail polish since I was too late--it seems as if you didn't reserve yours, you are ineligible to get it in your box. :-( Boo hiss...


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 30, 2014)

Anybody notice Box 20 has the lip stain AND Ruffian?! That would be a GREAT box! =]


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 30, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Anybody notice Box 20 has the lip stain AND Ruffian?! That would be a GREAT box! =]


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already got the agave on both accounts so I can't get this box


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 30, 2014)

Just saw this, BB sneak peak video 2


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 30, 2014)

Their videos are just so cheesy, they need to get rid of the cheese. Also all the filler, I really don't want to watch a 5 minute video on just a few products.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 30, 2014)

And I already have a clicky truck!! Yay! =]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 30, 2014)

I know everyone thinks the original birchbox girls are annoying in their videos, but the ones in spoiler video #2  are infinitely worse imo. Way too scripted and awkward.

eta: but this could be because i just got off work, have a headache, and am tired. sometimes my patience for things is lowered hahahah.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> AMEN!  I think what happened when I made my selections was that it was linked to my email.  (JUST NOW figured that out!)  I was going into each account to log in and out, thinking that would be ok, then I'd refresh the page with the sample selection form.  If I'm ever shopping through Birchbox, refreshing the page after logging into a new account will pull up the account I am currently in, if that makes sense.  The end result is I'm not going to get my first 3 choices, but instead I'm getting my 4th choice--Ambrosia polish.  No lip stains at all!  Very unhappy about this!!!!!!!!  If I had known what was going to happen, I wouldn't have reactivated 2 old accounts.  This really is the most disappointed I've been with Birchbox since I resubbed.  Overall, I was happy with them for about a year, but I'm pretty pissed about this actually.  I know many will say it is no big deal, but I wanted those lip stains so much that to me it was a big incentive to resub my old accounts.
> 
> ETA: I'm also guessing that those who didn't have a sample selection recorded won't even have a chance at the lip stains and that they are all gone now, so no chance of getting them in future months either!  Yep, I'm  :angry: .


EXACTLY. It was so frustrating. Like I literally sat there and took the time to go through and do it all 4 accounts but I only used 2 links. This will narrow a lot of the options for which boxes I can get on each account since 2 will be Ambrosia nail polish and 2 will be no nail polish/lip stain. I just hope it's not 2 dupes of each of those boxes though because the last two months I have literally got dupes of the WORST boxes. I'm already annoyed at how this pick your sample process was handled, so I think if I get crappy samples again, this may be it. I need to scale back my subs and some of these might get cut. The points are so good, but I don't want to spend my points on full size of stuff I could have sampled without being able to try it and I hate when I have to swap my entire box (or 3) to get things I want to try.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> EXACTLY. It was so frustrating. Like I literally sat there and took the time to go through and do it all 4 accounts but I only used 2 links. This will narrow a lot of the options for which boxes I can get on each account since 2 will be Ambrosia nail polish and 2 will be no nail polish/lip stain. I just hope it's not 2 dupes of each of those boxes though because the last two months I have literally got dupes of the WORST boxes. I'm already annoyed at how this pick your sample process was handled, so I think if I get crappy samples again, this may be it. I need to scale back my subs and some of these might get cut. The points are so good, but I don't want to spend my points on full size of stuff I could have sampled without being able to try it and I hate when I have to swap my entire box (or 3) to get things I want to try.


I'm only getting Birchbox and Ipsy and I've been thinking about dropping Ipsy for several months now.  Birchbox was my favorite.  They really let me down this month.  Big time!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I know everyone thinks the original birchbox girls are annoying in their videos, but the ones in spoiler video #2 are infinitely worse imo. Way too scripted and awkward.
> 
> eta: but this could be because i just got off work, have a headache, and am tired. sometimes my patience for things is lowered hahahah.


I agree with you probably for the same reasons.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I know everyone thinks the original birchbox girls are annoying in their videos, but the ones in spoiler video #2  are infinitely worse imo. Way too scripted and awkward.
> 
> eta: but this could be because i just got off work, have a headache, and am tired. sometimes my patience for things is lowered hahahah.


No totally! I actually liked them when they were Katia and what's her face.  I never watch them anymore, I just read everyone's comments to see what was in them.  Way too annoying for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 30, 2014)

these two girls are worse and more fake then the last 2 girls in the videos.  They need to get regular girls not talking so fake horrible to watch this.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't mind the blonde girl but the dark haired girl is trying WAY too hard and almost seems like she's trying to be ridiculous and over-the-top. The BB videos have always been a little like that, but this most recent video was almost uncomfortable to watch. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 30, 2014)

I really hope the formula for the Ruffians are more like Fox Hunt and Delirium and less like Hedge Fund. I found Hedge Fund didn't have the staying power the other two did, but those two are fantastic.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone else notice the Ace Excluse Bonus Pack in the bbshop?? It has Three deluxe samples and is free with a $75 purchase


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Anyone else notice the Ace Excluse Bonus Pack in the bbshop?? It has Three deluxe samples and is free with a $75 purchase


Those have to be some mighty deluxe samples for me to spend $75, since most of my purchases are $50 or less.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 30, 2014)

Agreed. And I would much prefer a 20% off code with a $75 purchase!!!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 30, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb1
> 
> Just change the number at the end to see other boxes.


Thank you! I've copied it to my desktop so I don't forget how it works next month.


----------



## maureennicole89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anybody pointed out that the Beauty Brands liter sale up and running? They also have a coupon code for $3.50 off $10 purchase on the webiste. So i got amika obliphica nourishing hair mask for under $10 before shipping. You ladies told me about this sale last year!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh. My Gosh!!!! My second account already has a clicky truck and my main account has a non clicky truck - AND IT IS STILL JUNE! Amazing end to the day. Now let's hope they aren't dupe boxes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

We had it on the enablers thread, but it also belongs here! I just got mine in today.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Anyone else notice the Ace Excluse Bonus Pack in the bbshop?? It has Three deluxe samples and is free with a $75 purchase


I really hope that someone places an order (soon) and shows us what could be included!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 1, 2014)

I wonder if you can add it to a yearly sub purchase?

EDIT: I have a clicky truck already!!!?!? That's one of those things that always happens to someone else, never me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ha ha.

**happy dance**


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 1, 2014)

:luv:


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 1, 2014)

I finally figured out why I never got a response from Birchbox about my pick, because I emailed ipsycare.

-Awkward-

At least Birchbox email me the confirmation email on their own the next day it was reserved.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 1, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> these two girls are worse and more fake then the last 2 girls in the videos.  They need to get regular girls not talking so fake horrible to watch this.


uh. I think what you really mean is they need to hire actors who can act like regular people. 

regular girls would look absolutely awful on screen, lots of ums and lack of eye contact. on camera "normal" is actually really hard.

you guys really need to remember that the girls who do these videos are bb employees! head of social media, head of customer service, not actors or tv hosts, cut them a freakin break


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 1, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> uh.* I think what you really mean is they need to hire actors who can act like regular people. *
> 
> *regular girls would look absolutely awful on screen, lots of ums and lack of eye contact. on camera "normal" is actually really hard.*
> 
> you guys really need to remember that the girls who do these videos are bb employees! head of social media, head of customer service, not actors or tv hosts, cut them a freakin break


ha ha! I actually really like these two! Can't remember the blonde's name... Lauren?...oh! Lorelei (Sp??) seems really nervous/ uncomfortable on camera, but not in an annoying way.  But Rachel reminds me of a girfriend from high school that was always so much fun to be around and was so nice! I think I'd love to grab lunch and cocktails with her.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 1, 2014)

No clicky truck for me yet. My last few boxes have been sent out in early waves so I don't mind waiting. It's really early still, only July 1. I'm excited to see what those of you with clicky trucks have coming though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 1, 2014)

One tracking number and three clicky trucks! Too bad I won't actually be home for another 10 days lol.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> AMEN!  I think what happened when I made my selections was that it was linked to my email.  (JUST NOW figured that out!)  I was going into each account to log in and out, thinking that would be ok, then I'd refresh the page with the sample selection form.  If I'm ever shopping through Birchbox, refreshing the page after logging into a new account will pull up the account I am currently in, if that makes sense.  The end result is I'm not going to get my first 3 choices, but instead I'm getting my 4th choice--Ambrosia polish.  No lip stains at all!  Very unhappy about this!!!!!!!!  If I had known what was going to happen, I wouldn't have reactivated 2 old accounts.  This really is the most disappointed I've been with Birchbox since I resubbed.  Overall, I was happy with them for about a year, but I'm pretty pissed about this actually.  I know many will say it is no big deal, but I wanted those lip stains so much that to me it was a big incentive to resub my old accounts.
> 
> ETA: I'm also guessing that those who didn't have a sample selection recorded won't even have a chance at the lip stains and that they are all gone now, so no chance of getting them in future months either!  Yep, I'm  :angry: .


 
If it makes you feel any better, Sugar is kind of an awkward color. I got it in my June box and was quite disappointed by it. Also, I'm sure you can trade those extra polishes. Lots of people on here are wanting them. You can surely trade for the lip stains or even something better.



Kelly Silva said:


> Their videos are just so cheesy, they need to get rid of the cheese. Also all the filler, I really don't want to watch a 5 minute video on just a few products.


  
I tend to fast forward to the next product a lot. I actually watched the full video this time though.



MissJexie said:


> I don't mind the blonde girl but the dark haired girl is trying WAY too hard and almost seems like she's trying to be ridiculous and over-the-top. The BB videos have always been a little like that, but this most recent video was almost uncomfortable to watch. lol


 
Rachel (the dark haired one) has gotten a lot better since her original BB videos. They are all learning to be on camera since that's definitely not their day jobs (she is head of social media).



klg534 said:


> Agreed. And I would much prefer a 20% off code with a $75 purchase!!!!


Agree. Wish it was automatic like the $35 ones :-(



gypsiemagic said:


> uh. I think what you really mean is they need to hire actors who can act like regular people.
> 
> regular girls would look absolutely awful on screen, lots of ums and lack of eye contact. on camera "normal" is actually really hard.
> 
> you guys really need to remember that the girls who do these videos are bb employees! head of social media, head of customer service, not actors or tv hosts, cut them a freakin break


This last part is very important to note. Overall though, they should shorten the vids a bit.

Lastly, for you girls that got shipping - lucky! My page still shows June :-(


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think my sample picks went through. I was on vacation last week when all of this went down and I thought I was ok because I logged in to each of my accounts and chose, but I didn't get a confirmation and I used the same email for both accounts. Bummer! I tried for 2 bottles of the Relic polish. I really like the Ruffian formula. It's not a huge deal since I can just order them, but I'd have liked to have them in my box! Oh well. At least now we know how it works now!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 1, 2014)

My favorite person to do videos was definitely Mollie.  I still preferred the 'no talking at all' style of sneak peak.  I know it isn't their day job, but I've seen randos doing Youtube reviews that come off as natural.  Some people are just better at being in front of a camera.  No judgement, my voice raises three levels on film.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 1, 2014)

They need to shorten the videos and quit it with the "cute" bits. I'm looking at you, brown haired girl who was pretending to exercise.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 1, 2014)

I never watch the videos, though I don't really watch any videos online.  It just seems like a long time to spend imparting information I could read in 10 seconds.

Also, non-clicky truck already!  I wonder if they're shipping in waves, based on what you picked?  I opted for the Ambrosia polish, so maybe they're packing those particular boxes right now.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 1, 2014)

I apologize if this has been brought up before and I missed it, and I didn't see a special thread for it so I'm asking here.... The refer a friend contest for prizes just ended and I'm wondering if anyone knows when they'll pick the winners? On my main sub I never even got an email about it, only on my 2nd sub which I haven't made a single referral on. But I have made a ton on my main sub so hopefully I got entered for the prizes!! I pretty much never win at stuff like this but I'm crossing my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 1, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I never watch the videos, though I don't really watch any videos online.  It just seems like a long time to spend imparting information I could read in 10 seconds.
> 
> Also, non-clicky truck already!  I wonder if they're shipping in waves, based on what you picked?  I opted for the Ambrosia polish, so maybe they're packing those particular boxes right now.


I opted for the same and I also have a non-clicky truck... !! But I sure hope it turns clicky soon. I'm impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 1, 2014)

Out of boredom and curiosity I went through the box pages in an attempt to narrow down what I could be receiving in my box this month. Based on my choice of the Ambrosia polish on this account, and all of the past samples I've received.. there is a whopping total of 2 potential boxes (9 &amp; 43) for me, and neither look promising (to me) but I know all the boxes pages aren't fully loaded so I guess we'll see!
Also, so far it looks as though there are at least 65 box variations this month?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Clicking through the boxes makes me wish I almost picked out Relic just for box 7 but alas, I shall see what the BB Gods decide come to me. Just hoping that because I picked different polish colors (and made me beauty profiles all different) that I don't end up with dupe boxes again.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 1, 2014)

I was out of town when the pick your sample e-mail came. I am sad because I really wanted that purple nail polish. They will probably send me silver or one of the lip stains since I already have both of them. I think the actual boxes look super cute this month. I was scrolling through the boxes and I think there is something in every box that I would like to try.

Also, I guess I am the only one who actually likes Rachel. I have really liked all her OMG with RJS videos. For me, anything is better that listening to Katia use the word beautiful to describe everything. I do miss Mollie.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 1, 2014)

The video is cheesy and long, but I really didn't mind it. I didn't know there were box numbers as high as 45 right now. Off to go stalk them and see which ones match my samples and past items. Also, I would not mind getting another CR eyeliner as long as it's violet or sky blue. I want them but I feel like they have to be little to match my black and silver.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have hoarded points for BB and now I have two of the $20 gift card necklace oops codes too.. any ideas for awesome deals on birchbox for items either grouped or just super awesome and you love them and always reorder from birchbox? I am tempted to get the beauty protector set for $50 since I like (and have sampled) all three products...but what if they make a new set and include the hair mask? ....decisions decisions... help me spend my points?! haha


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 1, 2014)

I reserved Relic, and I've received the Laqa and Cynthia Rowley pencil, so it looks like I can receive boxes 7, 10 or 26.  None are all that exciting to me...


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 1, 2014)

So far, I'm liking box 31... I didn't get to pick nail polish or lip, so we'll see... It has the hair mask and posiebalm...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb31


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 1, 2014)

My possible boxes are: 11,18,19,33,35,36,37,45, and 56

Crossing my fingers for 56!! I love gardenia so I would love to see how HP Imperial Gardenia smells. I'm super pale and I am always looking for a sunless tanner (since I only burn and go back to ghost white) that looks believeable and not orangy. Aside from the lip stain, i don't care what anything else is in the box. I would be very happy!

Isn't is curious how the nail polishes are individual, but you dont know which stain is for which box? I get why, but it makes it harder for me to guess!! ;-)  Also, is it just me or does there seem to be more Rosary boxes then any other nail polish color?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

I just want a box with the Posiebalm and hairmask!


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd love the Sumita eyeliners or the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I didn't get one last month).


----------



## SammyP (Jul 1, 2014)

With the option to choose products, I didn't receive a confirmation after my first pick and by the time I got  the redo email, all selections were gone.

So, looking at the boxes, if I will get one without the polish or lip stain, it leaves only 6 possibilities considering items I have already received.

Should be an interesting month.


----------



## brittainy (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow, some of you have clicky trucks already?! I am still showing June shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 1, 2014)

brittainy said:


> Wow, some of you have clicky trucks already?! I am still showing June shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too.  But it is only the 1st.  Hopefully we'll see adorable little clicky trucks soon.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> My possible boxes are: 11,18,19,33,35,36,37,45, and 56
> 
> Crossing my fingers for 56!! I love gardenia so I would love to see how HP Imperial Gardenia smells. I'm super pale and I am always looking for a sunless tanner (since I only burn and go back to ghost white) that looks believeable and not orangy. Aside from the lip stain, i don't care what anything else is in the box. I would be very happy!
> 
> Isn't is curious how the nail polishes are individual, but you dont know which stain is for which box? I get why, but it makes it harder for me to guess!! ;-)  Also, is it just me or does there seem to be more Rosary boxes then any other nail polish color?


Rosary and Ambrosia are in 9 boxes and only 6 contain Relic.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2014)

I also didn't get to pick a product since I was on vacation and they were all out of everything before I knew about it. I'm hoping that I end up with the purple nail polish anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (Jul 1, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I was out of town when the pick your sample e-mail came. I am sad because I really wanted that purple nail polish. They will probably send me silver or one of the lip stains since I already have both of them. I think the actual boxes look super cute this month. I was scrolling through the boxes and I think there is something in every box that I would like to try.
> 
> Also, I guess I am the only one who actually likes Rachel. I have really liked all her OMG with RJS videos. For me, anything is better that listening to Katia use the word beautiful to describe everything. I do miss Mollie.


I don't even think I got an e-mail for my pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did everyone see that e-mail and I'm the only left out one?


----------



## TracyT (Jul 1, 2014)

Checked in here and then my account. I guess I have a clicky truck. It's not working fully yet, so likely by tomorrow. I'm never sure if I like being in the first batch.

I didn't get a definite polish color. I had tech issues, but emailed to be put on a wait list. We'll see. Usually if I get a clicky so early it arrives on or right before the 10th. Here's to hoping for a good box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2014)

One out of three boxes have a clicky truck. It was shipped yesterday!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 1, 2014)

Both my accounts are clicky! One has been prepared but not shipped yet while the other isn't valid yet.

I hope they aren't duplicates lol or if they are it is hopefully a good box.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 1, 2014)

brittainy said:


> Wow, some of you have clicky trucks already?! I am still showing June shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> ha ha! I actually really like these two! Can't remember the blonde's name... Lauren?...oh! Lorelei (Sp??) seems really nervous/ uncomfortable on camera, but not in an annoying way.  But Rachel reminds me of a girfriend from high school that was always so much fun to be around and was so nice! I think I'd love to grab lunch and cocktails with her.


I think the videos are really cute. I think what some people are looking for in spoilers videos is legit just a 10 second video flashing spoilers rofl. Maybe BB should just link a blog post at the same time as the video, so everybody can get their spoiler fix. 

I just wish people wouldn't be so harsh and judgemental to the girls... what if they are like that in real life, everybody is so quick to call them fake, when in reality there are people who are genuinely happy and bubbly at all times. I hate when girls get on other girls because they don't act/look/think like you think they should.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't have anything against them and I'm not judging them. I just think the way the have decided to set up the videos, and all the cut scenes they do of them trying on the products is boring and a waste of time. I totally understand that someone else in charge has decided the videos are going to be that way, and these girls are probably new to being on camera, and trying to make the best of what is their job. Making a 5 minute video of a few products is a waste of their time, and our time, and I think it could be cut down, while still telling us about the product. No silly using the product on their hands scenes needed.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't have anything against them and I'm not judging them. I just think the way the have decided to set up the videos, and all the cut scenes they do of them trying on the products is boring and a waste of time. I totally understand that someone else in charge has decided the videos are going to be that way, and these girls are probably new to being on camera, and trying to make the best of what is their job. Making a 5 minute video of a few products is a waste of their time, and our time, and I think it could be cut down, while still telling us about the product. No silly using the product on their hands scenes needed.


I actually enjoy the videos. Yes, they are silly. I spend most of my time around middle aged men working on and discussing serious and technical topics. Watching a five minute silly video about Birchbox samples once a month makes me happy. It's not a requirement to watch them.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am gonna wait to be surprised…hahaha no.  I'll check on the 10th.  I just don't have the stamina to go through all of the boxes and guess.


----------



## brittainy (Jul 1, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to 6 boxes I could get based on my polish choice and past products I've received. I am dying to get box 39! My other options are kind of meh. But I am excited for the Ruffian polish regardless!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow I already have a tracking number! Birchbox sure knows how to get back into my good graces ;]


----------



## kira685 (Jul 1, 2014)

brittainy said:


> I've narrowed it down to 6 boxes I could get based on my polish choice and past products I've received. I am dying to get box 39! My other options are kind of meh. But I am excited for the Ruffian polish regardless!


That's exactly the box I want!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to a few boxes, particularly 43, 29, and 3 are the ones I can get. There were a few with ambrosia that didn't look finished so I couldn't speak for those. Crossing my fingers for 29 or 3!!!


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere that the July box will come with a subscription to Women's Health magazine. Can anyone verify? Also anyone know if there will be an option to opt out like in previous years?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 1, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the July box will come with a subscription to Women's Health magazine. Can anyone verify? Also anyone know if there will be an option to opt out like in previous years?


If it is like the guys nox than it will come with an offer for a year subscription for only $5


----------



## flynt (Jul 1, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the July box will come with a subscription to Women's Health magazine. Can anyone verify? Also anyone know if there will be an option to opt out like in previous years?


I have an email from fabletics advertising the July birchbox and it says julys box comes with a 12 month subscription to women's health.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I just wish people wouldn't be so harsh and judgemental to the girls... what if they are like that in real life, everybody is so quick to call them fake, when in reality there are people who are genuinely happy and bubbly at all times. I hate when girls get on other girls because they don't act/look/think like you think they should.


I don't think they're fake as in not genuine, it just felt fake as in *very* scripted and awkward. If they're nervous and clumsy with their words in person too that's fine, I think people just expect something a bit more polished from a professional video.


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 1, 2014)

flynt said:


> I have an email from fabletics advertising the July birchbox and it says julys box comes with a 12 month subscription to women's health.


oh yes! that's where I read it


----------



## JenTX (Jul 1, 2014)

Based on my polish choice of Relic, I can get 7, 10, 23, 26, 32

21 also has Relic but I have received the Suki cleanser before.

Really hoping for 7! 32 isn't too bad either although I'm not a big fan of Juice beauty (but purple Laqa would make up for that).

There is of course the chance that Relic could be added to some other boxes soon.

For those who didn't get to choose a polish or gloss - don't worry too much - looks like there are a lot of great boxes, especially with the new products this month!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am also getting Relic and I can only get 7 or 32. This is my 17th month and most months I can only get about half the boxes or less. The Relic really narrows it down. Both of them are pretty good boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> For those who didn't get to choose a polish or gloss - don't worry too much - looks like there are a lot of great boxes, especially with the new products this month!


Yeah, there's a lot of good boxes this month. I don't there is a single one that I'd call a punishment box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

ok i'm kinda pissed and idk if i'm overreacting

i definitely got an email saying that i am set to get ambrosia but my box page updated and is showing this box, what the hell birchbox

yay if i'm getting the lip lube, but seriously? the only reason i came back was for the ruffian.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb48-1


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> ok i'm kinda pissed and idk if i'm overreacting
> 
> i definitely got an email saying that i am set to get ambrosia but my box page updated and is showing this box, what the hell birchbox
> 
> ...


When I clicked that link it is for a June box. Did you resub with a code?  I think people determined if you used a code pre July you got June.  Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

lovepink said:


> When I clicked that link it is for a June box. Did you resub with a code?  I think people determined if you used a code pre July you got June.  Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So does this mean I'm getting two boxes? I'm totally confused.

This is my last straw with birchbox, I will be requesting my money back and this is pretty much the nail in the coffin. 

edit: yup, they just charged me for july today. totally shady. and now i'm stuck with more shitty hotel lotion.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> So does this mean I'm getting two boxes? I'm totally confused.


Who knows it is Birchbox!  If you get the box you can always write return to sender on it and you will get your money back from BB.  You can't open it but you will get your money back.  So maybe send that one back and if your page updates again keep the second one?  Make sure to review the items though what ever you do.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> So does this mean I'm getting two boxes? I'm totally confused.
> 
> This is my last straw with birchbox, I will be requesting my money back and this is pretty much the nail in the coffin.


Have you already gotten a June box before? If not than you will probably get it if you had resub before july. If you had already gotten a June than you get the July box. The contents for the July box won't show up til the 10th.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Have you already gotten a June box before? If not than you will probably get it if you had resub before july. If you had already gotten a June than you get the July box. The contents for the July box won't show up til the 10th.


I had not gotten a June box because I had intended to cancel completely but came back for the Ruffian polish. Their policies are so messed up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2014)

I would normally be thrilled to get two boxes back to back but since I've been financially constrained this summer it just made me needlessly stressed out, since I just made a bill payment on my bank account that had not processed yet. Oh well. I was wanting some lip lube so now I have it I guess.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 2, 2014)

So with my ambrosia nail polish, it looks like I have a chance of getting any of the boxes containing it... I can get boxes 3, 28, and 29 if they don't have the purple laqa. I could get 4 if the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner is black since I got silver before. I could get 42 if the Whish is a different scent besides the pink one. I've never gotten anything from boxes 9, 39, 43, and 46. Boxes aren't fully populated, but hoping for 39 for the BP hair mask and the Posiebalm or 46 for the Suki and CS2 palette. I also wouldn't mind getting a box with the real chemistry peel. There aren't really any boxes I absolutely don't want that I could get, so win!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll go back and read... but did anyone else have an issue with billing this month!!?? I get paid on the 1st and my check was in my account today, as always, but I decided to go look at my birchbox page to see if I had a clicky or nonclicky truck and instead I got a page that said I had a billing error and I had to put my debit card in again... it's the same card I have been using for months!!!!!! The only thing I can think is that they charged the card YESTERDAY on the 30th and it didn't go through... that really pisses me off!! Also, I am now wondering if that will screw up the fact that I am supposed to be getting the Relic Ruffian polish!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't think they're fake as in not genuine, it just felt fake as in *very* scripted and awkward. If they're nervous and clumsy with their words in person too that's fine, I think people just expect something a bit more polished from a professional video.


I have thought for a while that the Rachel girl is annoying as heck!! Happy/friendly/whatever aside... she is ANNOYING to the point that I don't even watch the videos anymore.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 2, 2014)

So far happy with the different options I should be able to get on each of my accounts. If I get 4 different boxes, I will be soooo happy.

Main account - getting Ambrosia polish

_#3, 4, 9, 28, 29, 40, 42, 43, 46_

Account #2 - getting Ambrosia polish

_#4, 9, 28, 29, 39, 40, 42, 43_

Account #3 - no sample reserved

_#1, 2, 6, 8, 11, 12, 13, 17, 24, 38, 41, 47, 48, 50, 51, 53, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65_

Account #4 - no sample reserved

_#1, 2, 13, 38, 41, 47, 51, 52, 53, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 65_


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2014)

I should be getting box 16, 27, or 31 on my main account and box 3, 9, 28, 29, 39, or 43 on my second account. My fingers are crossed for 16 or 31 on account #1 and either 3 or 28 on account #2.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 2, 2014)

Did we ever figure out if they're sending out the Laqa in different colors to the same account? 

Here are the boxes I could possibly get... (Right now. Obviously there are boxes missing items still.)

Account 1: Ambrosia

3,4,9,28,29,39,42,43

Account 2: Rosary

16,27,31,55 (maybe 22,25,30, but I already got the purple Laqa)

Account 3: Relic

7,10,23 (maybe 21 &amp; 32, but again..got the Laqa)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did we ever figure out if they're sending out the Laqa in different colors to the same account?


I don't think we know for sure, but I'm sure they would considering how few boxes some people could get this month with all the product elimination.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I am also getting Relic and I can only get 7 or 32. This is my 17th month and most months I can only get about half the boxes or less. The Relic really narrows it down. Both of them are pretty good boxes.


  
Wow I've subbed longer and had more choices. You're actually lucky because those are the two Relic boxes I would prefer. Some of the others look kind of boring to me besides the Relic.



kawaiimeows said:


> ok i'm kinda pissed and idk if i'm overreacting
> 
> i definitely got an email saying that i am set to get ambrosia but my box page updated and is showing this box, what the hell birchbox
> 
> yay if i'm getting the lip lube, but seriously? the only reason i came back was for the ruffian.https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb48-1


  
I understand you're upset about this financially but there is always the risk of getting the box for the month when you subscribe. That's why I didn't get extra boxes to get two more Ruffians because I knew I would have to get June boxes on those accounts too.

We should all take this as a lesson, if budgets are tight, don't get sucked in by BB's excellent marketing tactics.



kawaiimeows said:


> So does this mean I'm getting two boxes? I'm totally confused.
> 
> This is my last straw with birchbox, I will be requesting my money back and this is pretty much the nail in the coffin.
> 
> edit: yup, they just charged me for july today. totally shady. and now i'm stuck with more shitty hotel lotion.


 
Honestly I don't find this shady at all as this is their policy which is on their site. When you sign up it also typically tells you the expected ship date for your first box. If this is a big deal, I would not open the box and write return to sender on it. They will have to refund you then and hopefully they will get it after they have mailed out your July box so that it doesn't cause issues for receiving July.



ScoutSays said:


> I'll go back and read... but did anyone else have an issue with billing this month!!?? I get paid on the 1st and my check was in my account today, as always, but I decided to go look at my birchbox page to see if I had a clicky or nonclicky truck and instead I got a page that said I had a billing error and I had to put my debit card in again... it's the same card I have been using for months!!!!!! The only thing I can think is that they charged the card YESTERDAY on the 30th and it didn't go through... that really pisses me off!! Also, I am now wondering if that will screw up the fact that I am supposed to be getting the Relic Ruffian polish!!


Strange. I would call or email them. Are you sure the card didn't expire or anything like that?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Wow I've subbed longer and had more choices. You're actually lucky because those are the two Relic boxes I would prefer. Some of the others look kind of boring to me besides the Relic.
> 
> I understand you're upset about this financially but there is always the risk of getting the box for the month when you subscribe. That's why I didn't get extra boxes to get two more Ruffians because I knew I would have to get June boxes on those accounts too.
> 
> ...


I think it is shady when I pay for a box and it says "Shipping July 3rd" and makes no mention of June. If I'm paying for June, tell me my box ships June 28th, so I can have a reasonable expectation of what I am actually paying for.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think it is shady when I pay for a box and it says "Shipping July 3rd" and makes no mention of June. If I'm paying for June, tell me my box ships June 28th, so I can have a reasonable expectation of what I am actually paying for.


For future reference, if it says "Shipping July 10th" you will get a July box. If it says it will ship any day before the 10th, you will get a June box. I do agree that it would be nice for them to clarify this on the Birchbox site for those not in the know.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> For future reference, if it says "Shipping July 10th" you will get a July box. If it says it will ship any day before the 10th, you will get a June box. I do agree that it would be nice for them to clarify this on the Birchbox site for those not in the know.j


I was actually wondering how the date determines the box now so this is a big help! If they keep doing this item selection process it will be hard to cancel and then decide to resub at a later point with the way these windows for boxes work.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> For future reference, if it says "Shipping July 10th" you will get a July box. If it says it will ship any day before the 10th, you will get a June box. I do agree that it would be nice for them to clarify this on the Birchbox site for those not in the know.


I'm not sure if this is necessarily true. I unsubscribed and resubscribe so I could use the SUMMERLIP code, and it gave me a shipping date of June 28th, but I didn't get a second June box. Unless you mean for new subscribers or someone resubscribing after a break. In that case, you're probably right! It does get a little confusing, that's for sure. I was worried for a little while that they were going to send me another June box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think it is shady when I pay for a box and it says "Shipping July 3rd" and makes no mention of June. If I'm paying for June, tell me my box ships June 28th, so I can have a reasonable expectation of what I am actually paying for.


You should email them to say this! This happened to me at the end of May and I emailed them how confusing it was. I hope if enough people let them know it's not clear, maybe they will make the simple change and add somewhere 'your first box will be X'
I waited til July 1 to resub an old account in the hope of getting 2 July boxes but I'm a little skeptical that it won't end up being June somehow. I just want to know what day I have to wait for to buy the current months box sheesh it should not be that hard lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I'm not sure if this is necessarily true. I unsubscribed and resubscribe so I could use the SUMMERLIP code, and it gave me a shipping date of June 28th, but I didn't get a second June box. Unless you mean for new subscribers or someone resubscribing after a break. In that case, you're probably right! It does get a little confusing, that's for sure. I was worried for a little while that they were going to send me another June box!


Yeah, they mean people who are not currently subscribed. Birchbox doesn't send two boxes for the same month on the same account no matter how many times you cancel and resub during the same month.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I'm not sure if this is necessarily true. I unsubscribed and resubscribe so I could use the SUMMERLIP code, and it gave me a shipping date of June 28th, but I didn't get a second June box. Unless you mean for new subscribers or someone resubscribing after a break. In that case, you're probably right! It does get a little confusing, that's for sure. I was worried for a little while that they were going to send me another June box!


You are right - this is only true for new subscribers/those returning after a break because they won't send two boxes in one month to the same account. Birchbox CS has confirmed that. I could of course be wrong about what I posted earlier, but it seems to have worked that way in the past and it lines up with their standard shipping info.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Strange. I would call or email them. Are you sure the card didn't expire or anything like that?


Yep I'm sure the card didn't expire and doesn't until 2017


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You should email them to say this! This happened to me at the end of May and I emailed them how confusing it was. I hope if enough people let them know it's not clear, maybe they will make the simple change and add somewhere 'your first box will be X'
> 
> I waited til July 1 to resub an old account in the hope of getting 2 July boxes but I'm a little skeptical that it won't end up being June somehow. I just want to know what day I have to wait for to buy the current months box sheesh it should not be that hard lol.


This is a good idea. I was telling my cointern about it because I knew she cancelled her box recently and she was floored. The process makes sense once explained but you wouldn't glean that information at checkout with no context.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I'll go back and read... but did anyone else have an issue with billing this month!!?? I get paid on the 1st and my check was in my account today, as always, but I decided to go look at my birchbox page to see if I had a clicky or nonclicky truck and instead I got a page that said I had a billing error and I had to put my debit card in again... it's the same card I have been using for months!!!!!! The only thing I can think is that they charged the card YESTERDAY on the 30th and it didn't go through... that really pisses me off!! Also, I am now wondering if that will screw up the fact that I am supposed to be getting the Relic Ruffian polish!!


Yep, I did and this is the 2nd or 3rd time this has happened.  There's never anything wrong with the card and I never get a notice about it, so I only find out when I check my BB account.  It's incredibly annoying.  Now that I think about it, I had a card issue the month that I bought the Kate Spade necklace.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 2, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Yep, I did and this is the 2nd or 3rd time this has happened.  There's never anything wrong with the card and I never get a notice about it, so I only find out when I check my BB account.  It's incredibly annoying.  Now that I think about it, I had a card issue the month that I bought the Kate Spade necklace.


I emailed them about it. I am not happy!!! If I don't get the Ruffian polish I will definitely throw a little fit... because it's not my fault they didn't take the payment out on the first... the card is fine, the money is in there... (they did take it out after I "updated" my card info... which means I put the same exact card info they had on file in there!!!).


----------



## rhibrew (Jul 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I'll go back and read... but did anyone else have an issue with billing this month!!?? I get paid on the 1st and my check was in my account today, as always, but I decided to go look at my birchbox page to see if I had a clicky or nonclicky truck and instead I got a page that said I had a billing error and I had to put my debit card in again... it's the same card I have been using for months!!!!!! The only thing I can think is that they charged the card YESTERDAY on the 30th and it didn't go through... that really pisses me off!! Also, I am now wondering if that will screw up the fact that I am supposed to be getting the Relic Ruffian polish!!


I would e-mail them, I got the same message a few weeks ago and it was just a glitch.


----------



## rhibrew (Jul 2, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Yep, I did and this is the 2nd or 3rd time this has happened.  There's never anything wrong with the card and I never get a notice about it, so I only find out when I check my BB account.  It's incredibly annoying.  Now that I think about it, I had a card issue the month that I bought the Kate Spade necklace.


I def think that if there is a billing issue of any kind they need to e-mail us, not put it on our account, there are times during the summer especially that I would never notice with out an e-mail because I don't get online when I am on vacation or if we are visiting my family.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 2, 2014)

So I've got a question.  I was one of those people who tried to sign up for a July box and found out they're sending me a June box.  I also am not getting either of the Cynthia Rowley lip stains that I wanted for July and I missed out on the nail polish in Rosary too.  I am wondering if I should just write 'return to sender' on the June box and drop it back in the mail, or, if I've got anything good enough to trade for at least a lip stain.  I know the Liz Earle cloth and cleanser set was in high demand a while back, but I'm guessing most people will have it now.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks, and I hope this doesn't count as trading exactly because I have no clue what I'm getting for July and if I get lucky enough I might not even need to trade.  I just really can't decide if I'm better off keeping the box or not, since I also just heard you could send the box back without opening it.

Here's what I'm getting (and I want NONE of it):

1.  Harvey Prince Hello

2.  Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I'm guessing in black)

3.  Davines All in One Milk

4.  Supergoop SPF 30

5.  Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo (potential to have 2 to trade)

6.  Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner (potential to have 2 to trade)

7.  The Liz Earle set

I have already done my reviews since I probably won't get the box until after July boxes go live.  So, I guess I only paid $3 for this one anyway when you factor in the points.  I've also got another June box coming, but I'm going to keep that one for the Suki and English Laundry samples.  It also looks like the eyeliner there will be silver instead of black, yah!  And more Gilchrist and Soames lotion to toss in my purse.  Meh, but it will be used.  Finally, I'll have extras of the Davines products, so if someone did want the shampoo/conditioner combo, I could send them a larger amount.

It is just so hard for me to figure out what might happen this month.  I've heard conflicting things about whether or not those who did not reserve a sample have even a chance to get the nail polish or lip stain.  But I'm guessing if only those who reserved a sample are getting it, no one will be willing to trade it away.  Advice???


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 2, 2014)

Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


NCLA wraps are the worst quality wraps I have ever tried. They are nothing more than stickers on my nails...crossing my fingers I don't end up with this one on either account.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> You are right - this is only true for new subscribers/those returning after a break because they won't send two boxes in one month to the same account. Birchbox CS has confirmed that. I could of course be wrong about what I posted earlier, but it seems to have worked that way in the past and it lines up with their standard shipping info.


Makes sense! Yeah as I was typing, I figured I wasn't thinking along quite the same lines. They should really change it for people who resubscribe so that it gives them an accurate date. It's all very confusing!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


Oh god, no.

-insert Michael Scott "NOOOOOOOO" gif here-


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


10/10 do not recommend!


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd be happy with 7 or 23. I really don't want 10 or 26, and I don't think I can get 32 because of the Laqa (although I'd love another in a different color). I can't get 21 because of the Suki cleanser.

I would LOVE Sumita eyeliner, but there isn't a combo with the Relic.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Here's what I'm getting (and I want NONE of it):
> 
> 1.  Harvey Prince Hello
> 
> ...


I just got this box and I actually didn't mind it. The Harvey Prince smells wonderful on, out of the bottle it smells weird, but if you like perfumes that are vanilla-y this is a great perfume. One of my new favorites. The Liz Earle is really great, it's a good cleanser. I always stash my Supergoop samples in my purse for spontaneous outings, and the Davines is nice. Good for travel. So I mean I think in terms of getting people interested in trading for it, you'd have interest, but I think that you might want to give some of these items a try! I liked them!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just got this box and I actually didn't mind it. The Harvey Prince smells wonderful on, out of the bottle it smells weird, but if you like perfumes that are vanilla-y this is a great perfume. One of my new favorites. The Liz Earle is really great, it's a good cleanser. I always stash my Supergoop samples in my purse for spontaneous outings, and the Davines is nice. Good for travel. So I mean I think in terms of getting people interested in trading for it, you'd have interest, but I think that you might want to give some of these items a try! I liked them!


I've actually tried the HP Hello already and it wasn't for me. I've also tried the Liz Earle. I won't use the shampoo/conditioner. But yeah, at least it was a 7 item box. Hmmm...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I've actually tried the HP Hello already and it wasn't for me. I've also tried the Liz Earle. I won't use the shampoo/conditioner. But yeah, at least it was a 7 item box. Hmmm...


Aww bummer! Well at least 70 points, and I think you'd have some success trying to trade these. I don't know how the whole sending it back thing works, so I don't know if you'd get to keep the review points. Maybe email them about that to double check.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So I've got a question.  I was one of those people who tried to sign up for a July box and found out they're sending me a June box.  I also am not getting either of the Cynthia Rowley lip stains that I wanted for July and I missed out on the nail polish in Rosary too.  I am wondering if I should just write 'return to sender' on the June box and drop it back in the mail, or, if I've got anything good enough to trade for at least a lip stain.  I know the Liz Earle cloth and cleanser set was in high demand a while back, but I'm guessing most people will have it now.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks, and I hope this doesn't count as trading exactly because I have no clue what I'm getting for July and if I get lucky enough I might not even need to trade.  I just really can't decide if I'm better off keeping the box or not, since I also just heard you could send the box back without opening it.
> 
> Here's what I'm getting (and I want NONE of it):
> 
> ...


 
I think you should be able to trade easily. Just post in the trade thread that you are looking for the lippie.



Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


  
I am sure more items will be added to that box. St. Tropez for me is definitely punishment because I would never use it and have a bunch of it already from sephora. I wouldn't mind the Supergoop eye cream at all. The nail wraps for me would depend on the print, although that brand has some pretty awful reviews (post below).

Has anyone tried Jamberry? I'm having a Jamberry party on Facebook right now to support my friend who just became a Jamberry sales rep. They are super high quality luckily!



naturalactions said:


> NCLA wraps are the worst quality wraps I have ever tried. They are nothing more than stickers on my nails...crossing my fingers I don't end up with this one on either account.


  


UberClaire said:


> I'd be happy with 7 or 23. I really don't want 10 or 26, and I don't think I can get 32 because of the Laqa (although I'd love another in a different color). I can't get 21 because of the Suki cleanser.
> 
> I would LOVE Sumita eyeliner, but there isn't a combo with the Relic.


I was hoping not to get the #23 one so it's good to see someone who wants it. Worst comes to worse we can always trade  I'm hoping for 7 or 32.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 2, 2014)

I was hoping not to get the #23 one so it's good to see someone who wants it. Worst comes to worse we can always trade  I'm hoping for 7 or 32.
It's really just the eyeliner! I'm crazy for eyeliner and I didn't get that one last month.


----------



## artlover13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So I've got a question.  I was one of those people who tried to sign up for a July box and found out they're sending me a June box.  I also am not getting either of the Cynthia Rowley lip stains that I wanted for July and I missed out on the nail polish in Rosary too.  I am wondering if I should just write 'return to sender' on the June box and drop it back in the mail, or, if I've got anything good enough to trade for at least a lip stain.  I know the Liz Earle cloth and cleanser set was in high demand a while back, but I'm guessing most people will have it now.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks, and I hope this doesn't count as trading exactly because I have no clue what I'm getting for July and if I get lucky enough I might not even need to trade.  I just really can't decide if I'm better off keeping the box or not, since I also just heard you could send the box back without opening it.
> 
> Here's what I'm getting (and I want NONE of it):
> 
> ...


That would be my FAVORITE box and I would have signed up for a second and third if I'd know it would be sent to me! LOL  So please don't send them back. One woman's displeasure is another woman's pleasure. :wub:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 2, 2014)

artlover13 said:


> That would be my FAVORITE box and I would have signed up for a second and third if I'd know it would be sent to me! LOL  So please don't send them back. One woman's displeasure is another woman's pleasure. :wub:


Haha! I know. There are soooo many boxes that have me drooling this month and it is sad to think of people getting them and not appreciating them. I think I've just about decided to keep it. At first, I was happy about the Davines, but then I saw the second ingredient for the shampoo after water is sodium laureth sulfate, and my hair is sooooo much better since I stopped using that ingredient. I look for an aloe vera base instead. Just picked up the Hayadi mask to try it--good night for it, now that it comes to mind--and it has lots of aloe vera in it. It still isn't a good box for me, but I'm not sure it is worth the hassle of sending it back and wondering if it will piss BB off so much they ban me, lol!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


I literally LOL'd - my husband looked at me as though I went crazy.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 2, 2014)

Anything with supergoop feels like a punishment...it's one of those items that while they are useful, they're definitely not exciting. Almost like getting socks and underwear for Christmas....lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 2, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Found a punishment box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb53


Eh, I haven't tried NCLA, but the salon I go to uses them a lot (under gel) and they look really pretty.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

I think nail wraps are a little too wild for me--I cannot even take textured or glitter polishes. Give me a nice cream or metallic any day, otherwise I would rather have just about anything else.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2014)

I think the nail wraps can be nicely pulled off as accent nails, and then you can just make them last longer by having more to use later!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Anything with supergoop feels like a punishment...it's one of those items that while they are useful, they're definitely not exciting. Almost like getting socks and underwear for Christmas....lol.


or fruitcake, lol


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think the nail wraps can be nicely pulled off as accent nails, and then you can just make them last longer by having more to use later!


That's what I do!! I use one or 2 on each hand as accent nails and just polish the rest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 2, 2014)

So is anyone else still have June shipping info in their account? My payment definitely went through.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

meggpi said:


> So is anyone else still have June shipping info in their account? My payment definitely went through.


I still have June listed under mine but I wasn't sure if it was because I signed up at the end of the month and just now got a June box too or what.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 3, 2014)

So I know y'all are iffy ab the ace pack with $75 purchase but you can also add a mystery sample pack to it! So 3 deluxe samples and 2 others! Depending on how great they really are.. (We will see) I'm actually a little excited! I'd be willing to do that over a 20% code. With the 5 samples and 15 extra points (bc 20% would make it 60) it might be awesome


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

I hope the boxes actually look like this!

[SIZE=12pt]

[/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

lots of possibilities for me under my accounts for relic or rosary.

question - if I got one color in an item, it is possible that they send me another color with that item?  that opens it up even more

I already see a product I am lusting over
100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel

err, box 22 cannot be correct
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb22


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I was hoping not to get the #23 one so it's good to see someone who wants it. Worst comes to worse we can always trade  I'm hoping for 7 or 32.
> 
> It's really just the eyeliner! I'm crazy for eyeliner and I didn't get that one last month.


  
I'm on eyeliner overload over here. I hope you get it! I can't even really use eyeliner (literally I just am not good at applying it), but I will say the Sumita they sent was the easiest I've ever tried.



meggpi said:


> So is anyone else still have June shipping info in their account? My payment definitely went through.


 
I had that yesterday but as of today it finally says July Shipping Info. That said, it's blank. I'm sure the holiday is going to hold up shipping a bit for everyone, even those who have boxes that have already shipping.



biancardi said:


> lots of possibilities for me under my accounts for relic or rosary.
> 
> question - if I got one color in an item, it is possible that they send me another color with that item?  that opens it up even more
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that box. That dr. Brandt sample is probably just a little bit of pores no more I'm guessing.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a non-clicky truck now.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my non clicky truck yesterday! I'm so excited!! Hurry up and get here box!!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lots of possibilities for me under my accounts for relic or rosary.
> 
> question - if I got one color in an item, it is possible that they send me another color with that item?  that opens it up even more
> 
> ...


Before when the Dr Brandt kit showed up on the box page, they only sent out the pores no more sample in the actual box.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm so glad I finally decided to try to check on potential boxes -- I'd forgotten to go back to one account to review two products last month, and on another -- I hadn't reviewed anything!  Bad MUTer for leaving 80 BB points on the table.  Luckily, I was still in time to review and get the points.  Phew.

One of my boxes has shipped and it's supposed to have Relic (tho' all I have is an email from a CSR that she put me on the list).  Assuming that worked, looks like box options for me are 7, 21, 26 and 32.  26 is probably my least preferred of those (I really wish the sub box companies would politely tell SuperGoop that they've oversaturated the market and should take a break),  but even that would be OK.  Here's hoping the emails to Customer Service worked!

ETA:  I couldn't read my own handwriting!  But when I checked #26 again, realized it also has the Marcelle serum I've already received, so hopefully that's off the table.  Wow, I'm actually pretty excited about this now!  Fingers and toes all crossed as hard as can be - any of the three that are left would be about my best BBs ever.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Eh, I haven't tried NCLA, but the salon I go to uses them a lot (under gel) and they look really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look so fun!  I LOVE nail wraps but I seriously loathe the non-polish ones.  They are super pointless to me.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 3, 2014)

My account is still showing June. I had my box before reveals last month, but that certainly doesn't look to be the case for July.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a non-clicky truck for July today.  

Last month my box arrived at my house on the 6th.  Super early, but...I really hated almost the entire box last month.  This month I would rather my box came later (but not too late) and I liked/loved most of the products in it. I'm learning there's a thin line between love and hate when it comes to Birchbox.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 3, 2014)

My July truck is still non-clicky.  I feel like a child throwing a tantrum in my head "ME WANT CLICKY!!"

Going through trying to eliminate boxes, is it possible to get a different variety of the Whish shave cream?  If not that could help me eliminate a box or two.  I'm also guessing I can probably eliminate the ones with perfume, since I have the "don't like perfume samples" option checked and they sent me a scent last month.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 3, 2014)

Non-clicky truck for me, too.  Also, add me to the list of people who want box 7.  I've been thinking of canceling but box 7 might persuade me otherwise.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

I really need to look through all of the boxes again. I'm only avoiding it as to not get my hopes up, because I have never received a "dream box" on all 9 months of subscribing.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 3, 2014)

My dream box is 31 ... rosary ruffian, the nail polish remover wipes, the peel, BP hair mask, Benefit posebalm, and hello body lotion!

unfortunately that is also from the account that is only 2 months old so I don't have a lot of old products to narrow down how many eligible boxes I have.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am pretty excited for Hello lotion!  I have been wanting to try Hello for so long, and never got a sample.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 3, 2014)

I love the Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels! They feel absolutely amazing and refreshing. I just used my last one, and definitely wouldn't mind getting some more.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Those look so fun!  I LOVE nail wraps but I seriously loathe the non-polish ones.  They are super pointless to me.


if I get them I will bring them in and have them applied under gel. save $$$ when you bring in your own shit at this salon (charms, colors, rhinestones)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> if I get them I will bring them in and have them applied under gel. save $$$ when you bring in your own shit at this salon (charms, colors, rhinestones)


I follow Laque on IG and their pictures are always amazing.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 3, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I love the Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels! They feel absolutely amazing and refreshing. I just used my last one, and definitely wouldn't mind getting some more.


Really? I thought they stuck to the undereye area too much and you had to tug and pull to get them off. I'm glad I traded for a sample to try it before buying the whole pack of them.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Based on my polish choice of Relic, I can get 7, 10, 23, 26, 32
> 
> 21 also has Relic but I have received the Suki cleanser before.
> 
> ...


I just realized I got Supergoop CC cream last year so actually can't get #26. They added more products to the boxes today and currently all my options include 6 items. Still hoping for 7 or 32, but 10 got a bit better now. My last option is 23 which wouldn't be too bad either. I'd be ok with the eyeliner if it's the silver instead of black.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

Forget everything else, I NEED that Hello Body Lotion. *_____*


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Forget everything else, I NEED that Hello Body Lotion. *_____*


What do I need to know about this stuff to make me want it?


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 3, 2014)

I hope the hello lotion is a good size sample! Not a little cardboard packet or a foil.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

found a new box i want: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/July-2014/July-2014-bb9

i LOVE hello the perfume, so i really want to try the lotion.

also i've been wanting to practice filling in my eyebrows so a pencil would be perfect.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> found a new box i want: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/July-2014/July-2014-bb9
> 
> i LOVE hello the perfume, so i really want to try the lotion.
> 
> also i've been wanting to practice filling in my eyebrows so a pencil would be perfect.


That does look like a nice box.  I'd like the lotion and the shower gel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> That does look like a nice box.  I'd like the lotion and the shower gel.


The shower gel sounds really nice too, I love 100% Pure.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I could narrow my boxes down more but there seem to be so many new products coming out this month.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> found a new box i want: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/July-2014/July-2014-bb9
> 
> i LOVE hello the perfume, so i really want to try the lotion.
> 
> also i've been wanting to practice filling in my eyebrows so a pencil would be perfect.


This is one of 2 boxes I could be getting on my main account. I have to admit, the box looks a whole lot better now that more products have been added! haha But I will be just a bit bummed if I get this because I received this exact eyebrow pencil in my Ipsy bag last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Okay, juuust kidding! I like this box way better than box #43.. and they both have the eyebrow pencil. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> This is one of 2 boxes I could be getting on my main account. I have to admit, the box looks a whole lot better now that more products have been added! haha But I will be just a bit bummed if I get this because I received this exact eyebrow pencil in my Ipsy bag last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: Okay, juuust kidding! I like this box way better than box #43.. and they both have the eyebrow pencil. :/


How's the eyebrow pencil? What's the color like?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 3, 2014)

One of my boxes shipped already and one has a non clicky truck.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

nc42 said:


> One of my boxes shipped already and one has a non clicky truck.


Lucky lady! I hope your boxes are good and arrive quickly so that we can all have something to gawk over. :w00t:


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 3, 2014)

So, I am not a happy camper right now... I had a "billing issue" and had to put my debit card back in... even though it was the same card and the money was there on the 1st... now they are saying that I might not get the Relic polish that I chose because I had a billing error... um... no, the money was there, the card was correct, it is the same card they have been charging for months... so, my theory is they ran out of the samples we could choose from, so they implemented Plan B: a billing error.

Here is how the conversation went:

*ME: *I logged into my account today to find that I had a billing issue. I never received an email saying I had a billing issue... I just happened to look and there it was. I have been using the same debit card for a while now and haven't had a problem. I get paid on the 1st and my check was in the account this morning, on the first... did you try to run my payment early??

*BB: *Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry for any trouble!

Looking into your account, it looks like our first attempt to bill you on July 1st, and we were unable to secure your payment.

Please know that we did successfully secure your payment on July 2nd, during the second attempt. You are all set to receive your Birchbox this month!

Please note that your Birchbox will ship approximately 10 days from the day we were able to secure your payment. You will still receive tracking information when your Birchbox ships.

Going forward, you'll fall back onto our monthly cycle where we bill on the 1st and ship by the 10th of the month.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

*ME:* That's weird because my check was in the bank on the first, so it should have gone through on the first like it always does. Will I still get the same box I was getting, with the Ruffian Relic nail lacquer? 

*BB: *Thanks for being in touch.

If you have any future questions about why your payment didn't go through on the first, I recommend reaching out to your bank. Please know that because we were unable to bill you on our regular schedule, this could effect the Choose Your Shade option. Please know it did state this on the promotional email you received.

Keep in mind that even if you don't receive the Ruffian polish this month, there is a chance you can receive it in the future.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. 

*ME:* (bear in mind that I am getting really pissed at this point!!!) Like I said, the money was there on the first and the only way it would have been an issue is if you tried to run it BEFORE the first. I've heard several people had this same problem this month, and so it feels really sketchy to me... Like you didn't have enough of the products you were letting us choose from so you decided the best way to handle it was a mass "billing issue." I'm very frustrated about this, almost to the point of cancelling, and I'm really one of your biggest fans as well as a birch blogger, so this is really disheartening to me. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, I am just not even in the mood for Birchbox this month... I am really getting tired of all their issues.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

@@ScoutSays  I hope you get your Ruffian polish you chose.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay, two clicky trucks and one non-clicky trucks! I think I can safely say that I won't get dupe boxes this month because I made sure to choose all different samples (Relic, Rosary, and Valentine) on my three accounts. 

If I don't get the Hello Body Cream, I'm probably going to just buy it. XD


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> So, I am not a happy camper right now... I had a "billing issue" and had to put my debit card back in... even though it was the same card and the money was there on the 1st... now they are saying that I might not get the Relic polish that I chose because I had a billing error... um... no, the money was there, the card was correct, it is the same card they have been charging for months... so, my theory is they ran out of the samples we could choose from, so they implemented Plan B: a billing error.
> 
> Here is how the conversation went:
> 
> ...


I don't *think* I had any billing issues.  However, I too am still really pissed off about the whole 'pick your sample' thing.  And I too considered myself a big fan.  But the way they are handling it--meaning they AREN'T handling it, not doing a damn thing about it--well, I'm feeling like a fool for staying subbed.  It really does seem like they lost their minds this month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2014)

ugh.  Now I'm worried about my main account.  It hasn't switched over to a July unclicky truck yet!  I know it's not a billing issue because I cancelled/resubbed halfway through June to get the CR lip in Sugar as a bonus for this month (I have now learned my lesson with using codes for free items instead of points.  NO MORE!).  I did get to pick my nail polish shade for the month and have the confirmation email, so there will be one heck of a hissy fit (thrown by yours truly) if they don't deliver what they promised.  

Meeeeeeeh.  And @@ScoutSays I hope they figure things out for you!!!  That is just nuts!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> so, my theory is they ran out of the samples we could choose from, so they implemented Plan B: a billing error.


This is an interesting theory, but Relic was, without a doubt, the least picked color of them all, which I think is telling by the box ratios of ambrosia, rosary, and relic. It would make more sense if you had picked ambrosia or something.  

eta: if i remember correctly, people have brought up this billing error in recent months too, right? no clue why its happening, but it sounds like it is something on birchbox's end.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, I don't really know. I am just pissed about the whole thing! Luckily, the boxes are pretty good this month... but I just don't like the whole pick your sample thing, but only if you get in on time, and if you DO get in on time, you will still be lucky to get a confirmation, so who the hell knows what you are getting anyway...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Yeah, I don't really know. I am just pissed about the whole thing! Luckily, the boxes are pretty good this month... but I just don't like the whole pick your sample thing, but only if you get in on time, and if you DO get in on time, you will still be lucky to get a confirmation, so who the hell knows what you are getting anyway...


Fingers crossed you end up with some kind of ruffian polish! (but hopefully the one of your choice)


----------



## wadedl (Jul 3, 2014)

I looked through all 66 boxes and I can only get three of the ones with the Ambrosia polish. 9, 39 and 43.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if they've been allowing people to get the lip lube in different colors without it being a repeat? There are quite a few ambrosia boxes with lip lube that I have no idea if I can get because I have a lip lube coming from June soon. If I can't get it I think that leaves me with like 3 possible boxes, lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Does anyone know if they've been allowing people to get the lip lube in different colors without it being a repeat? There are quite a few ambrosia boxes with lip lube that I have no idea if I can get because I have a lip lube coming from June soon. If I can't get it I think that leaves me with like 3 possible boxes, lol.


I don't think we'll know for sure until boxes start arriving, but I don't see why not. They've done it before with other products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't think we'll know for sure until boxes start arriving, but I don't see why not. They've done it before with other products.


I wouldn't mind one way or another! I think most of the ambrosia box combos looked pretty awesome. I'm pretty excited about this month so far.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Lucky lady! I hope your boxes are good and arrive quickly so that we can all have something to gawk over. :w00t:


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linnake (Jul 4, 2014)

A little irritated! I ordered the BP dry shampoo as a plus item this month.  When I e-mailed my nail color choice I asked if it would get shipped with my regular box and CS said yes, it would go out with my regular box and then today I get an email that says that it will not ship with my regular box and should be shipped by the middle of the month.  The middle of the month? WTF guys.  Maybe I will get lucky and it will show up on my birthday, the 26th.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised with how long it took some people to get the kate spade necklace.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 4, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> How's the eyebrow pencil? What's the color like?


I was initially pretty excited for it, but in my opinion it isn't all that great. It was darker than I expected (even using a light hand) and the texture seems a bit too soft? Hard to explain. It kind of left a lot of build up when applying and I had to brush out my brows to get the excess product off. I much prefer my beloved Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I follow Laque on IG and their pictures are always amazing.


they aren't the best salon in LA, but for the price they can't be beat. (and they are really close to me, which is good, because they book up for a full month in advance by the 15th of the previous month, so I can only ever get walk in spots)


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anybody ever have this happen to them?  My Birchbox account is showing 2 packages, one having shipped on the 30th of June and the other the 3rd of July.  Both have the same tracking and reference numbers.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 4, 2014)

I actually hope I do get the LAQA in a different color. I loved the one I got, but neon purple is just not for me. I'd love to sample the nude color they have in full-size in the shop.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 4, 2014)

With the way they've been sending the purple LAQA out in boxes these past 2 months, I think it'd have to be in another color this box.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 4, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Yeah, I don't really know. I am just pissed about the whole thing! Luckily, the boxes are pretty good this month... but I just don't like the whole pick your sample thing, but only if you get in on time, and if you DO get in on time, you will still be lucky to get a confirmation, so who the hell knows what you are getting anyway...


Here's hoping you still get a polish. I do understand why they did the pick your sample the way they did - they didn't want people signing up for multiple boxes with codes to get the picks and then cancel. What they did wrong is not anticipate the amount of traffic to their site at one time.

They should have done four things to avoid this.

1 - send the emails out in waves. I realize this could have been bad because the last wave of emails could have been limited in choices. That said, they could have first sent to aces, or longer term subscribers.

2 - they should have made it clear on the email that the email was a unique email taking you to a unique link for your account. I think people with multiple accounts seem to be the ones who are the most frustrated.

3 - they should have ensured enough product for at least that day. Don't offer something if you can't fulfill. A lot of people have jobs where they can't check emails at work. Those people lost out.

4 - make the timing situation clear in the video. A lot of people got really excited by the video and then disappointed of the day of. If you're going to do the video, make the timeline clear. Or, don't even do the video. The video I think caused more drama. If they had just sent an email similar to how other stores do as a 'mid-day treat' then it would have avoided so much anger. If you see the email later it's like, ok I missed this. But they hyped it up so much that people got angry.

Birchbox, I hope you're reading 



Linnake said:


> A little irritated! I ordered the BP dry shampoo as a plus item this month. When I e-mailed my nail color choice I asked if it would get shipped with my regular box and CS said yes, it would go out with my regular box and then today I get an email that says that it will not ship with my regular box and should be shipped by the middle of the month. The middle of the month? WTF guys. Maybe I will get lucky and it will show up on my birthday, the 26th.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised with how long it took some people to get the kate spade necklace.


Here's hoping they are just covering themselves saying mid-month and that your box arrives promptly on the 10th!



girlwithclass said:


> I was initially pretty excited for it, but in my opinion it isn't all that great. It was darker than I expected (even using a light hand) and the texture seems a bit too soft? Hard to explain. It kind of left a lot of build up when applying and I had to brush out my brows to get the excess product off. I much prefer my beloved Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz!


Ok now I am hoping I don't get the box with that in it (box 10 is my option including it). It looked promising but if it's really dark that won't be good for a redhead. They know my hair color so hopefully they will take that into consideration. I will stick with my beloved, albeit pricy and has to be replaced often, Dior brow styler. It's my HG product.



cstar_1 said:


> Anybody ever have this happen to them? My Birchbox account is showing 2 packages, one having shipped on the 30th of June and the other the 3rd of July. Both have the same tracking and reference numbers.


It's happened to me before. You will only get one box. One of those will have nothing happen to it. It happened to me actually on that month when the boxes was coming really late - was it May?


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 4, 2014)

Birchbox picked me for their sneak peek giveaway, this past month. They haven't shipped yet, but I feel incredibly lucky. I'll share a picture when it comes, for those who are curious.

Those who sampled the Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris, what was it like?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 4, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Birchbox picked me for their sneak peek giveaway, this past month. They haven't shipped yet, but I feel incredibly lucky. I'll share a picture when it comes, for those who are curious.
> 
> Those who sampled the Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris, what was it like?


Awesome! Congrats! What all is in there again?


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 4, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Awesome! Congrats! What all is in there again?


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The lip stain

A body lotion

Egyptian Magic

Claudalie serum

And the Catherine Malandrino fragrance.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 4, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The lip stain
> 
> ...


Very cool. If the Egyptian magic or Caudalie serum make it to your swap list, hit me up


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I may keep it all. I am between serums and the Egyptian Magic sample is really helping my husband's dermatitis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 4, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Birchbox picked me for their sneak peek giveaway, this past month. They haven't shipped yet, but I feel incredibly lucky. I'll share a picture when it comes, for those who are curious.
> 
> Those who sampled the Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris, what was it like?


Congratulations! I just recently won their 3 Vasanti lipstick sweepstake!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 4, 2014)

Spoiler posts from birchbox magazine - no video  http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/sneak-peek-6-every-sampled-makeup-product-for-july?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_july_sneakpeek6_magazine

And http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/sneak-peek-5-every-sampled-skincare-product-for-july-2014?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070314_SneakPeek5Skincare_SU_Magazine


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 4, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I think I may keep it all. I am between serums and the Egyptian Magic sample is really helping my husband's dermatitis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The caudalie serum is amazing!And congratulations!!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 4, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Here's hoping you still get a polish. I do understand why they did the pick your sample the way they did - they didn't want people signing up for multiple boxes with codes to get the picks and then cancel. What they did wrong is not anticipate the amount of traffic to their site at one time.
> 
> They should have done four things to avoid this.
> 
> ...


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 4, 2014)

nc42 said:


> One of my boxes shipped already and one has a non clicky truck.


My box shipped yesterday too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 4, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Those who sampled the Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris, what was it like?


Ugh it smelled like old lady perfume to me. Not something I'd wear or recommend.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ugh it smelled like old lady perfume to me. Not something I'd wear or recommend.


I'd disagree on the old lady. I thought it was mature, but I tend to think powdery florals are old lady ish. 

but i might be off because i won't go near anything sweet or sugary, and people think those are "young" scents.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 4, 2014)

Woo hoo! My box is both shipped and left freaking Tennessee, where I've had two boxes lost there already this year. I'm thinking I should get it by Wednesday the 9th, so I'll be completely spoiler free!

And happy 4th to everyone!!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jul 4, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Woo hoo! My box is both shipped and left freaking Tennessee, where I've had two boxes lost there already this year. I'm thinking I should get it by Wednesday the 9th, so I'll be completely spoiler free!
> 
> And happy 4th to everyone!!


One of my boxes shipped on the 30th and the other on the 2nd - neither have left Tennessee yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 4, 2014)

Woo hoo!

My boxes were prepared on the 30th and 1st; now the have been shipped! One updated from Tennessee to Georgia ant the other one from Tennessee to New Jersey.

I'm hoping that since both of them are taking different routes it will mean no duplicate!


----------



## amidea (Jul 5, 2014)

damn it, i should have been following this thread!  i totally forgot about the pick your sample thing until now bc i didn't see an email about it, so i came over to see what's up,  which is how i discovered the email had somehow ended up in my trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure i'll get the only one i don't want (relic).  sigh.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 5, 2014)

It looks like there is a box in which you can get both the lipstain &amp; nail polish, however it has items I already received so I won't be getting that box. I amazingly received my shipping confirmation already! I usually get a confirmation from ipsy first, followed by it's delivery the very next day then I get my bb shipping and my bb then shows up a week later. It's currently in Indiana, maybe picking a sample was a good idea afterall!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 5, 2014)

SHIPPING EMAIL?!?! wowza, I never get those until the veryyyy last minute of the 10th, and sometimes 11th-12th


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 5, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> SHIPPING EMAIL?!?! wowza, I never get those until the veryyyy last minute of the 10th, and sometimes 11th-12th


I know, right? I usually get them around the 11th or 12th too and my box shows up around the 18th or 19th.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 5, 2014)

I got my shipping email today too! I've been with Birchbox 2 1/2 years &amp; I've never gotten a shipping email before the 11th of the month. Wow!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay! Sub box #2 has shipped! I like it when my boxes ship at different times – it spreads the excitement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh wow! My box is already in my state! It might be here Wednesday or so.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, shipping email on one of my accounts -- and it's showing as leaving NJ on Thursday.  I pretty much never have boxes that leave before the 10th!  This is the one that I didn't pick a product for, btw, and I have a funny feeling that makes a difference.  Neither of the accounts that I picked polish on have shipping.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 5, 2014)

Still just a non-clicky truck for me.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Wow, shipping email on one of my accounts -- and it's showing as leaving NJ on Thursday.  I pretty much never have boxes that leave before the 10th!  This is the one that I didn't pick a product for, btw, and I have a funny feeling that makes a difference.  Neither of the accounts that I picked polish on have shipping.


I have one account with no pick and one where I picked a lip stain and both have already been shopped yay!

I guess it's just random or depends on what you pick...


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 5, 2014)

I picked the lip stain.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 5, 2014)

The one I picked Ambrosia on has shipped. Rosary has not.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jul 5, 2014)

So my gift sub account has 2 packages listed on my shipping email - package 1 was 'created' about 3 hours before package 2. Probably a shipping mishap, but the positive side of me is hoping for two boxes or something cool?


----------



## Dashery (Jul 5, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> So my gift sub account has 2 packages listed on my shipping email - package 1 was 'created' about 3 hours before package 2. Probably a shipping mishap, but the positive side of me is hoping for two boxes or something cool?


Maybe one of the packages is a welcome box??? I don't know. But I hope it's more pretties!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

Out of my three accounts:

Main account (yearly sub) - already received a shipping email, but has not moved from TN. (chose Relic)

2nd account - no shipping email/clicky truck (chose Rosary)

3rd account - no shipping email, yes clicky truck, already moved from TN to GA (chose Valentine) 

Can't wait until the 10th... so that I can find out if I got a Hello Body Cream sample. *____*


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Can't wait until the 10th... so that I can find out if I got a Hello Body Cream sample. *____*


How sad is it that I'm sometimes more excited for the 10th to see the box contents than I am to actually get the boxes themselves?


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 6, 2014)

@@Autym Henderson mine shows 2 packages also but shipped days apart. Someone said it happened to them before and it's just a glitch and one of them just won't update anymore.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> How sad is it that I'm sometimes more excited for the 10th to see the box contents than I am to actually get the boxes themselves?


Yep, totally agree! It's fun to finally have an answer to your anticipation.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't wait fur the 10th


----------



## misslaurelann (Jul 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> How sad is it that I'm sometimes more excited for the 10th to see the box contents than I am to actually get the boxes themselves?


Very true, however before I started following these forums I used to just be let down when I got my box. Now at least I get let down before my package arrives and have mentally prepared myself for the disappointment. I'm not sure if this makes sense, but in my mind it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 6, 2014)

Can I just say, yet again, how much I dislike and don't understand Newgistics. I had one box that started shipping on the 1st, went from Tennessee to New Jersey and then to Indy, where it's presumably getting handed off to USPS to come to me in Wisconsin. But then I had a 2nd box that shipped on the 3rd that Bypassed NJ and went straight to Indy, arriving on the same day as the first box. Couldn't you have just done that with my first box? I could have gotten or as soon as tomorrow if they had done that!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a non-clicky truck on my main account. It's been there since the 1st. On Friday we found out our jobs are still around for the time being, so I'm planning to unsub/resub with a 100-point code after I get an actual clicky truck. I'm waiting because Birchbox has had issues lately and I don't want to chance messing up my July box nail polish selection. I know it might seem silly to wait because of that, but Birchbox is just too sketchy for my liking lately, and I just feel like unsubbing before my box ships will 100% cause an error. I chose Ambrosia and I got a confirmation e-mail, eventhough the website was totally messed up when I selected my polish.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm excited for this month!  I picked Ambrosia, and most of those boxes look great.  I haven't gotten a lip lube yet, and I'm really hoping for a purple one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## argill2013 (Jul 6, 2014)

No clicky truck or anything yet--still shows June's tracking info. Anyone have a guess when it will change? :-(


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 6, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> No clicky truck or anything yet--still shows June's tracking info. Anyone have a guess when it will change? :-(


It should change by the 10th; it's not guaranteed to change before then.

ETA: pretty sure I read this somewhere as part of their policy but I can't find any source for it now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just got this box and I actually didn't mind it. The Harvey Prince smells wonderful on, out of the bottle it smells weird, but if you like perfumes that are vanilla-y this is a great perfume. One of my new favorites. The Liz Earle is really great, it's a good cleanser. I always stash my Supergoop samples in my purse for spontaneous outings, and the Davines is nice. Good for travel. So I mean I think in terms of getting people interested in trading for it, you'd have interest, but I think that you might want to give some of these items a try! I liked them!


Now I actually want to go back and try this again. I usually love vanilla, but maybe I was just too cranky with Birchbox at the time and didn't give it a fair shot.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 7, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Now I actually want to go back and try this again. I usually love vanilla, but maybe I was just too cranky with Birchbox at the time and didn't give it a fair shot.


Definitely worth trading for at the very least. I have started putting it on my chest just so I can smell it too lol!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 7, 2014)

Homquote name="Kelly Silva" post="2238469" timestamp="1404712076"]Definitely worth trading for at the very least. I have started putting it on my chest just so I can smell it too lol!

Mine's sitting at home in my swap box so I don't even have to trade! Woo


----------



## cw81 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have read that in your 13th month, you get a keychain, but in months 3, 6, and 9 I got 20% off codes. Does anyone know if you also get a discount code in your 13th month? I have a few things in my cart and I'm hoping for a coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

cw81 said:


> I have read that in your 13th month, you get a keychain, but in months 3, 6, and 9 I got 20% off codes. Does anyone know if you also get a discount code in your 13th month? I have a few things in my cart and I'm hoping for a coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep you do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

One of my boxes have shipped! One of my boxes has shipped! Woohoo!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 7, 2014)

I just saw that someone got their Birchbox on Instagram.... Can't wait!

I don't even know if I'll like what's in my box, but I love getting stuff in the mail!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I just saw that someone got their Birchbox on Instagram.... Can't wait!
> 
> I don't even know if I'll like what's in my box, but I love getting stuff in the mail!


Exciting, gonna go check IG out now!


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ugh it smelled like old lady perfume to me. Not something I'd wear or recommend.


Really?  I didn't think so.....to me, and I realize I might be dating myself here, but I thought it smelled more like Aussie Sprunch Spray- kinda sweet.  Haven't tried it on yet since the weather has been humid one minute and chilly the next here in Chicago, but when I do, I will let you know!


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh I like the size of that Hello body cream on the instagram picture!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like a new Laqa color too! OMG please please send that color to me :wub:


----------



## button6004 (Jul 7, 2014)

No clicky truck for me yet, sadness. I am getting excited for Thursday though!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the Instagram posts mentions that the store is opening soon. I know it's in SoHo, but does anyone know where? And when it will open?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 7, 2014)

Only one of my boxes has shipped, the one with: Ruffian Nail Polish in Ambrosia (metallic lavender).

I wonder if I can identify which box I'm getting by now.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

woohoo my box with ambrosia got delivered!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4

My 4 main samples are really awesome sizes, and I am also really happy with the 100% pure "extras" (typical ketchup packaging) because they will be very convenient for traveling.  I have been feeling very "meh" about bb lately (I think I'm just sampled out).  I will probably cancel when my yearly sub is up because of this, but I'm happy in the mean time!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> woohoo my box with ambrosia got delivered!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4
> 
> My 4 main samples are really awesome sizes, and I am also really happy with the 100% pure "extras" (typical ketchup packaging) because they will be very convenient for traveling.  I have been feeling very "meh" about bb lately (I think I'm just sampled out).  I will probably cancel when my yearly sub is up because of this, but I'm happy in the mean time!


That looks like a great box!! I'm really hoping I get the peel - you'll have to let us know how it is!!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> woohoo my box with ambrosia got delivered!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4
> 
> My 4 main samples are really awesome sizes, and I am also really happy with the 100% pure "extras" (typical ketchup packaging) because they will be very convenient for traveling.  I have been feeling very "meh" about bb lately (I think I'm just sampled out).  I will probably cancel when my yearly sub is up because of this, but I'm happy in the mean time!


Oooh what color of eyeliner did you get??!!


----------



## camel11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what the "cancel by" date is?? I cancelled on July 1st, hoping to NOT get a July box, but today it showed up! Wondering if I can complain...

Anyways, this box reminded me why I do NOT subscribe.  The only thing I said I like in my profile is organic/natural stuff, and I got NOTHING that fits that category:

Cynthia Rowley Lip stain, Valentine: Pretty color, but doesn't fit

Harvey Prince Body Creme, Hello

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls

Vasanti Enzymatic Rejuvenator: I specifically can't use products like this, hence my VERY SIMPLE TO FOLLOW profile

Whish Shave Creme in Grapefruit

I don't know why there is a profile? I only resubbed last month for the points because I wanted to buy facewash with the 100 pt promo, I would NOT have continued, because the box doesn't fit me at all!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Oooh what color of eyeliner did you get??!!


Black!  I got the silver in a past month.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Black!  I got the silver in a past month.


On the same account? I got black, and am hoping to get silver.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> On the same account? I got black, and am hoping to get silver.


Yup, on the same account.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Black!  I got the silver in a past month.


Good to know, I guess I can eliminate that box then!  Though it's a pretty nice box, I wouldn't have minded getting that with the silver.  I really like the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, I bought the full size in the pale purple color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going to be a grump for a minute and say birchbox just needs to get to a point each month where they stop selling a previous months box, make a cut off date, and move on to the following month. I think there's a lot to be said for how late I signed up at the end of last month, because its the 7th of July and there's still no sign of the June box they made me get, and the tracking hasn't updated.

I guess its annoying because now that they've switched to newgistics the arrival dates are totally sporadic. Before with UPSMI I could predict the exact date, and my box didn't sit around in random hubs for days. I ordered some wedding decorations from China that have arrived before my Birchbox.

eta: basically, i think a lot of their problems as of recently would go away if they stopped trying to push out as many boxes as they possibly can.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Does anyone know what the "cancel by" date is?? I cancelled on July 1st, hoping to NOT get a July box, but today it showed up! Wondering if I can complain...
> 
> Anyways, this box reminded me why I do NOT subscribe.  The only thing I said I like in my profile is organic/natural stuff, and I got NOTHING that fits that category:
> 
> ...


Since they bill on the first, I would think you would need to cancel prior to that. There are no options in the profile that would preclude you from receiving the Vasanti. Saying you like organic/natural products does not mean they will only send you natural/organic products. There is no way to totally opt out of receiving any type of product.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Does anyone know what the "cancel by" date is?? I cancelled on July 1st, hoping to NOT get a July box, but today it showed up! Wondering if I can complain...
> 
> Anyways, this box reminded me why I do NOT subscribe.  The only thing I said I like in my profile is organic/natural stuff, and I got NOTHING that fits that category:
> 
> ...


I think they usually charge my card towards the end of the month prior - so I'd say you need to probably cancel by the 23rd or so, but that's just a guess.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

I finally have a tracking number!!! It pulls up nothing so far, but at least it's there


----------



## camel11 (Jul 7, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Since they bill on the first, I would think you would need to cancel prior to that. There are no options in the profile that would preclude you from receiving the Vasanti. Saying you like organic/natural products does not mean they will only send you natural/organic products. There is no way to totally opt out of receiving any type of product.


I am aware that you can't opt out, but I am constantly astounded by how off-base the boxes are.  I'm sorry if that was not clear.  I can't figure out how to make a profile where i even get ONE product that fits my profile.  It was simply a common rant that the curation is frequently inconsistent with the profile. I'm certainly not the first person to level similar complaints towards BB, and I updated my profile with BB's guidance when I was bummed about past boxes.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I am aware that you can't opt out, but I am constantly astounded by how off-base the boxes are. I'm sorry if that was not clear. I can't figure out how to make a profile where i even get ONE product that fits my profile. It was simply a common rant that the curation is frequently inconsistent with the profile. I'm certainly not the first person to level similar complaints towards BB, and I updated my profile with BB's guidance when I was bummed about past boxes.


Maybe goodebox is more up your alley? Birchbox is not an "Eco/natural" products subscription box so they don't put a ton of emphasis on it.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> woohoo my box with ambrosia got delivered!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4
> 
> My 4 main samples are really awesome sizes, and I am also really happy with the 100% pure "extras" (typical ketchup packaging) because they will be very convenient for traveling. I have been feeling very "meh" about bb lately (I think I'm just sampled out). I will probably cancel when my yearly sub is up because of this, but I'm happy in the mean time!


Ohh I hope I get your box!! I've already gotten the Cynthia Rowely eyeliner in black, twice (as my oops box sent out had repeat products --they gave me what paid for for my upgrade), but won't complain. I wanted a silver as well. Fingers crossed as I really want to try everything in it...and I'm supposedly getting ambrosia as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I am aware that you can't opt out, but I am constantly astounded by how off-base the boxes are.  I'm sorry if that was not clear.  I can't figure out how to make a profile where i even get ONE product that fits my profile.  It was simply a common rant that the curation is frequently inconsistent with the profile. I'm certainly not the first person to level similar complaints towards BB, and I updated my profile with BB's guidance when I was bummed about past boxes.


But what is it about the Vasanti that *doesn't* fit your profile. That's one of the few products that isn't restricted to a certain skin type, hair type, color, whatever. I'll admit I get lots of products I don't want from birchbox, but some of them I end up liking more than I thought I would.

eta: also, birchbox has never sent out a completely all natural/organic box, they just occasionally have products that fit that bill. so if you signed up expecting to get only those products, you're going to be regularly disappointed.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I am aware that you can't opt out, but I am constantly astounded by how off-base the boxes are.  I'm sorry if that was not clear.  I can't figure out how to make a profile where i even get ONE product that fits my profile.  It was simply a common rant that the curation is frequently inconsistent with the profile. I'm certainly not the first person to level similar complaints towards BB, and I updated my profile with BB's guidance when I was bummed about past boxes.


I'm pretty sure the Harvey Prince product qualifies as natural/organic.  I've seen their stuff in a lot of vegan/organic/natural boxes.

Maybe you'd be happier with one of those subscription boxes?  There are a growing number of them and you'd be sure to only get natural and organic stuff. Petit Vour looked pretty good to me, I've considered subscribing to that.

BTW, I just took a look at the profile......I see that "organic and natural products" is under "I'd love to see more of these types of extras".  That's for the little extra goodies they throw in occasionally  - the stuff like snack bars, teas, that sort of thing.   I don't see that they have a way to note that you want organic/natural stuff for your main samples.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I am aware that you can't opt out, but I am constantly astounded by how off-base the boxes are.  I'm sorry if that was not clear.  I can't figure out how to make a profile where i even get ONE product that fits my profile.  It was simply a common rant that the curation is frequently inconsistent with the profile. I'm certainly not the first person to level similar complaints towards BB, and I updated my profile with BB's guidance when I was bummed about past boxes.


That is very strange. I have 2 boxes and have had them for a few years and I almost always get items perfect for me. I actually think they try very hard to do that.   Maybe birchbox just is not for you.  I love birchbox . If you are unhappy with your boxes maybe you should cancel your sub


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows -- I think the "scrub" in the Vasanti is from microbeads, which are causing environmental issues.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

well, I sub'd for BB for over a year and it was a disaster for me. Like @@camel11, they gave me nothing but leave in hair conditioners (for my oily straight hair), BB creams (which I loathed) and tiny foils. It was horrible. I think every other month, I got one product that I really liked.

I did work with BB and adjusted my profile and still nothing changed. I left in September and came back a couple of months ago - and it has been much better ( I have two accounts, with the same profile, that is why I can say that - lol). I really changed my profile so that, even though I might be interested in makeup, I don't have it as my top thing that I want. I don't want samples, samples, samples anymore - so the foils have dried up

however, I belong to a ton of subs, so I can be really picky on my profile and not feel left out if I don't get something. Back before I quit, BB was my only sub for the longest time. I had no idea that there were so many out there until last August. I joined ipsy a year ago, and that really opened up my eyes

that said, I will have no remorse quitting BB again if they revert back to the horrid products that I was subjected to in my first round with them. I do think they are trying not to be the "foil" box and have stepped up their product line quite a bit.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 7, 2014)

As far as the profile is concerned, I have the understanding that it is a general preferences kind of thing... there is no promise that you will get the things you mark and likewise no promise you _won't _get anything you don't mark.

BB is a discovery subscription. The whole point of Birchbox is to try things you wouldn't have tried otherwise. If you are only interested in products you already KNOW you love, then BB is definitely not for you. I thought face oils would only clog my pores filling my face with pimples and would have _never_ tried one. But the Nyakio face oil sample I recieved really opened my eyes. I LOVE it! That one little sample more than made that month's box worth it to me.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

oh and I want to say, if I got that box that @@camel11 received, I would be thrilled!! yes, I won't use the curls stuff, but that is a great box.

my boxes for a 13 month period were just awful (7/12 to 8/13) but if that was a box that I received on a normal basis, I would have been over the moon!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@kawaiimeows -- I think the "scrub" in the Vasanti is from microbeads, which are causing environmental issues.


Actually, they're not. The micro beads that are causing so much harm actually made of plastic, vasanti uses aluminum oxide crystals. I made sure before I re bought it several months ago.


----------



## camel11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I feel like regardless of my profile, I just don't get products that match my profile and never have. I didn't intend to remain subscribed, but seriously, my products are always SO off. I never expect the box to be 100% on point, as it is a discovery service, but perhaps a box with the 100% pure would have made more sense. There are always a few great natural products offered, and I have never once received them in my box. I sometimes think I've been blacklisted, even though I've never complained and have been with bb over three years. I didn't expect this to be controversial. I know it's a discovery service, but when boxes are consistently off base, I wonder the point of profiles?


----------



## camel11 (Jul 7, 2014)

But really, ladies, I get that bb isn't for me, I was making a point I hoped I was entitled to make. I am happy most love bb, I don't think I'm the first person to come here annoyed about box contents.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Actually, they're not. The micro beads that are causing so much harm actually made of plastic, vasanti uses aluminum oxide crystals. I made sure before I re bought it several months ago.


Thanks! I wanted to use the sample, but was concerned about that. Good to know.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I feel like regardless of my profile, I just don't get products that match my profile and never have. I didn't intend to remain subscribed, but seriously, my products are always SO off. I never expect the box to be 100% on point, as it is a discovery service, but perhaps a box with the 100% pure would have made more sense. There are always a few great natural products offered, and I have never once received them in my box. I sometimes think I've been blacklisted, even though I've never complained and have been with bb over three years. I didn't expect this to be controversial. I know it's a discovery service, but when boxes are consistently off base, I wonder the point of profiles?


Yeah, sometimes I think when someone gets on a bad "track" for them it's hard to get off of it, especially because so much of what you get depends on the items you already received.

I think people on this thread have just gotten really sick of people raging against birchbox, and are quick defend a service they love.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> As far as the profile is concerned, I have the understanding that it is a general preferences kind of thing... there is no promise that you will get the things you mark and likewise no promise you _won't _get anything you don't mark.
> 
> BB is a discovery subscription. The whole point of Birchbox is to try things you wouldn't have tried otherwise. If you are only interested in products you already KNOW you love, then BB is definitely not for you. I thought face oils would only clog my pores filling my face with pimples and would have _never_ tried one. But the Nyakio face oil sample I recieved really opened my eyes. I LOVE it! That one little sample more than made that month's box worth it to me.


I want to add to this. Birchbox is a discovery box with an extremely low risk cost-wise. Yes, some months aren't great but I'm paying a max of $5 a month (and sometimes less on those awesome months when I get 6 or 7 items to review). To me this a great subscription. I get to try a bunch of fun stuff I wouldn't normally think to try. I get the excitement of getting a surprise each month. All for very little money.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I feel like regardless of my profile, I just don't get products that match my profile and never have. I didn't intend to remain subscribed, but seriously, my products are always SO off. I never expect the box to be 100% on point, as it is a discovery service, but perhaps a box with the 100% pure would have made more sense. There are always a few great natural products offered, and I have never once received them in my box. I sometimes think I've been blacklisted, even though I've never complained and have been with bb over three years. I didn't expect this to be controversial. I know it's a discovery service, but when boxes are consistently off base, I wonder the point of profiles?


I think the profiles are used by Birchbox to provide demographics to companies to get them to participate in the sampling. I don't think they are used directly by BB to decide what goes into the boxes. I'm forever getting hair products I can't use. Luckily, I can usually trade them or give them to my nieces.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Black! I got the silver in a past month.


Crud. That rules out that box for me. I got the black last month.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 7, 2014)

wow, i got bored today and decided to look at possible boxes and didn't realize the polish would narrow it down so much

if anyone else finds it useful, boxes with the ruffian rosary polish are (1-65)

5, 14, 16, 20, 22, 25, 27, 30 , 34, 55

out of the 10, past boxes rule out all but 3! saw a lot of great boxes but out of the three i can get...not bad but definitely rules out some of my favorites in the bunch.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

*cry* BB hates me this month and is making me wait until 7/10 to see my boxes. Non clicky truck be damned!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you guys think it's safe to cancel and resub with the 100 point code to pre-pay for August at this point?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Do you guys think it's safe to cancel and resub with the 100 point code to pre-pay for August at this point?


If you're already getting a July box than it should be fine. Or at least wait until the July box contents show up so that you can review them and then cancel.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> If you're already getting a July box than it should be fine. Or at least wait until the July box contents show up so that you can review them and then cancel.


I'm assuming it'll be fine since I already have tracking on one of my accounts. But birchbox is such a tricky thing sometimes.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> *cry* BB hates me this month and is making me wait until 7/10 to see my boxes. Non clicky truck be damned!


You and me both, sister!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

Me three!  But I am hoping it means they are curating an extra box of awesome for us!



rachelshine said:


> *cry* BB hates me this month and is making me wait until 7/10 to see my boxes. Non clicky truck be damned!





curlytails said:


> You and me both, sister!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Do you guys think it's safe to cancel and resub with the 100 point code to pre-pay for August at this point?


I'm wondering the same thing.  I've pretty much decided to wait until boxes load so I can review everything first.  I'm willing to risk missing out on this code in order to not miss out on review points since they seem to roll out a code *every single month*, so I'll just cancel after I review, try to resub with the code, be happy if I succeed, not resub if the code doesn't work, and wait until next month's code to do it all over again.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I've pretty much decided to wait until boxes load so I can review everything first. I'm willing to risk missing out on this code in order to not miss out on review points since they seem to roll out a code *every single month*, so I'll just cancel after I review, try to resub with the code, be happy if I succeed, not resub if the code doesn't work, and wait until next month's code to do it all over again.


I do the exact same. If they have the code helps determines how many boxes I get. If they have no code, I only get one. If they do, I get anywhere from 2-4 boxes depending on how good the spoilers are. This month I'm getting 4- oops!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I feel like regardless of my profile, I just don't get products that match my profile and never have. I didn't intend to remain subscribed, but seriously, my products are always SO off. I never expect the box to be 100% on point, as it is a discovery service, but perhaps a box with the 100% pure would have made more sense. There are always a few great natural products offered, and I have never once received them in my box. I sometimes think I've been blacklisted, even though I've never complained and have been with bb over three years. I didn't expect this to be controversial. I know it's a discovery service, but when boxes are consistently off base, I wonder the point of profiles?


Every time I've gotten a shampoo with sodium laurel sulfate/sulfite in it, I have said in my review for points that I won't use it and will probably just throw it away because of that ingredient. Seems like I've been getting more natural/organic products. Not always, but better, since I've done that. Or, maybe more people are asking for those type of products so they're including them more. Not sure. ???


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

camel11 said:


> But really, ladies, I get that bb isn't for me, I was making a point I hoped I was entitled to make. I am happy most love bb, I don't think I'm the first person to come here annoyed about box contents.


no, you aren't!! I came here last September with a HUGE rant on BB!! lol


----------



## Margiee (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear birchbox geniuses of this thread,

I have a perhaps silly question but BB is notoriously tricky so I figured I would double check.  If I roll points over onto a $50 gift card I can use that gift card in any old increments I please correct?


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I finally had to bite the bullet and message birchbox and ask them what is going on with my tracking. It says I have 2 packages which I understand is just a glitch in the system but it says one was shipped out on the 30th of June and has never updated and the other says it was picked up on July 3rd and no movement either. I very rarely contact companies about anything but this is only my second birchbox and I've had to contact them twice! If this continues I will be unsubscribing, nobody should have to monitor their packages like this because they can't get their crap together.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> As far as the profile is concerned, I have the understanding that it is a general preferences kind of thing... there is no promise that you will get the things you mark and likewise no promise you _won't _get anything you don't mark.
> 
> BB is a discovery subscription. The whole point of Birchbox is to try things you wouldn't have tried otherwise. If you are only interested in products you already KNOW you love, then BB is definitely not for you. I thought face oils would only clog my pores filling my face with pimples and would have _never_ tried one. But the Nyakio face oil sample I recieved really opened my eyes. I LOVE it! That one little sample more than made that month's box worth it to me.


word! that face oil is a game changer for me! it gives me a glow that no other product has given to me before.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 7, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and message birchbox and ask them what is going on with my tracking. It says I have 2 packages which I understand is just a glitch in the system but it says one was shipped out on the 30th of June and has never updated and the other says it was picked up on July 3rd and no movement either. I very rarely contact companies about anything but this is only my second birchbox and I've had to contact them twice! If this continues I will be unsubscribing, nobody should have to monitor their packages like this because they can't get their crap together.


The July 3rd box has only had like two days to do any movement. The tracking number doesn't mean it's officially on the road yet, just that it was assigned to your box. It's only Monday after the holiday weekend. I would just be patient until the 10th.
Edited to add

Just FYI: This is pretty normal practice for bb. And other than the double tracking, it isn't a sign they don't have "their crap together" which shouldn't be an issue if you weren't double billed. If anything, maybe they're mistakenly mailing two boxed? I would gladly accept their mistake!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 8, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and message birchbox and ask them what is going on with my tracking. It says I have 2 packages which I understand is just a glitch in the system but it says one was shipped out on the 30th of June and has never updated and the other says it was picked up on July 3rd and no movement either. I very rarely contact companies about anything but this is only my second birchbox and I've had to contact them twice! If this continues I will be unsubscribing, nobody should have to monitor their packages like this because they can't get their crap together.


I think companies have created more work for themselves and stress for their customers by providing detailed tracking information.

Getting a shipping notification doesn't necessarily mean that your box is in the hands of the post office. In many cases, it means that a label has been created, or sometimes that the shipper has been notified that the package is ready for pickup.    

Unlike UPS, the postal service does not scan at every stop unless you're using one of their premium services.  Since BB is picking up the tab for mailing thousands of boxes and still trying to turn a profit at $10/box, premium is not happening.  So when it looks like your box is sitting in one place for days,  it most likely isn't.  It just means it hasn't been scanned since it left that location.

And don't forget to figure in long holiday weekends.  Again, with free shipping, you're not going to get the kind of premium service that moves packages over a holiday.

I've been with BB for almost a year, and experience has taught me that my box usually arrives on or around the 15th. And, that's just what they say on their site - 'the middle of the month'.   I don't really care how it's routed, or how long it goes between scans. I just know to look for it around the 15th.  Occasionally, I'll get it sooner, and that's a happy surprise.   If it didn't turn up by, say, the 17th or 18th, I'd start looking at the tracking and if it looked like something is wrong, then I'd contact BB.  But not before that.  They really can't make it move any faster once it's in the shipper's hands.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my early app spoiler! Woohoo


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 8, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Got my early app spoiler! Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Ahhh, so lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sadly no spoilers for me since my app only shows that my boxes shipped lol.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 8, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I think companies have created more work for themselves and stress for their customers by providing detailed tracking information.
> 
> Getting a shipping notification doesn't necessarily mean that your box is in the hands of the post office. In many cases, it means that a label has been created, or sometimes that the shipper has been notified that the package is ready for pickup.
> 
> ...


Usually mine shows up between the 15th to as late as the 19th, if you are more towards the west coast, it takes a while longer to get there. My box tends to take the tour of states route, I think one box honestly went through 15 different states AND made a circle around my home state!


----------



## mckondik (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm getting one box with the Rosary polish and I've narrowed it down to 2 or 3 possible options, I'm really hoping for box 16 with the posiebalm and the Beauty protector mask, my next choice would be box 25 with the Laqua, hopefully in purple. I think there is an off chance I might get box 5 if the eyeliner comes in a different color than I've received before, though that would be my least favorite. Oh insomnia, you are so useful!


----------



## mckondik (Jul 8, 2014)

Continuing with insomnia, my main box will have the lip stain in the lighter color. Narrowing down my boxes doesn't lead to many exciting choices, lots of Naobay lotion, I think I am most hoping for box 56 with the St Tropez gradual tan anti aging product.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 8, 2014)

ive had insomnia this past week too its 4 am starting to get tired now thinking of staying up till tomorrow night though to hopefully get myself on track 6 days 4 of those 3 hrs of sleep 2  5 hours

last night i fell asleep early unexpectedly then my bf came in and was trying to help by putting my covers on me and take the remote out of my hand (fell asleep browing thru netflix on wii lol) and woke me up and after that it took 5 hrs to fall back asleep grrrrr


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally, a non-clicky truck! Birchbox shipped super early last month so I've been really impatient this month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

I've now received shipping emails for both of my accounts, neither of them work yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

I have tracking for all three accounts--one of them should be here tomorrow! LOVE getting at least one of my boxes before the 10th. It's nice to have a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Dear birchbox geniuses of this thread,
> 
> I have a perhaps silly question but BB is notoriously tricky so I figured I would double check.  If I roll points over onto a $50 gift card I can use that gift card in any old increments I please correct?


Yep you should be fine to use it as many times as you like until the $50 runs out. 



cstar_1 said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and message birchbox and ask them what is going on with my tracking. It says I have 2 packages which I understand is just a glitch in the system but it says one was shipped out on the 30th of June and has never updated and the other says it was picked up on July 3rd and no movement either. I very rarely contact companies about anything but this is only my second birchbox and I've had to contact them twice! If this continues I will be unsubscribing, nobody should have to monitor their packages like this because they can't get their crap together.


  
Given the holiday weekend, it's expected there would be no movement. Birchbox tells you in the shipping email that it can take up to 10 days - that's 10 business days - to get to you. So, you shouldn't be worried unless it doesn't come by the 17th which would be to 10th business day including the 3rd.



nc42 said:


> word! that face oil is a game changer for me! it gives me a glow that no other product has given to me before.


 
I want to try it!!



L*G* said:


> Got my early app spoiler! Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Super nice sized samples in that box. Congrats!


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 8, 2014)

Margiee said:


> Dear birchbox geniuses of this thread,
> 
> I have a perhaps silly question but BB is notoriously tricky so I figured I would double check.  If I roll points over onto a $50 gift card I can use that gift card in any old increments I please correct?


I know that if you use a combo of points and gift card, it will use the points first and then deduct whatever it needs to off of the gift card and leave a remaining balance. It did this to me recently, leaving a little over $3 on the g/c... So I assume that yes, you can use it however you need to. If your purchase is less than $50 then you'll still have the remainder to use. Hope that helps!


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 8, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and message birchbox and ask them what is going on with my tracking. It says I have 2 packages which I understand is just a glitch in the system but it says one was shipped out on the 30th of June and has never updated and the other says it was picked up on July 3rd and no movement either. I very rarely contact companies about anything but this is only my second birchbox and I've had to contact them twice! If this continues I will be unsubscribing, nobody should have to monitor their packages like this because they can't get their crap together.


the exact same thing happened to me with June's box.  One was stuck in Indiana for two weeks, so I emailed and asked what was with that.  So they sent another one.  That one got held up too, but by the time that started moving again, the original box finally moved too!  Luckily they allowed me to put in reviews for points on both boxes, so that definitely made up for the trouble....


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> the exact same thing happened to me with June's box.  One was stuck in Indiana for two weeks, so I emailed and asked what was with that.  So they sent another one.  That one got held up too, but by the time that started moving again, the original box finally moved too!  Luckily they allowed me to put in reviews for points on both boxes, so that definitely made up for the trouble....


I would gladly take a late box for double boxes and double points


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 8, 2014)

Yay!  I have a clicky truck!  Can't wait to see my box this month.  I've narrowed it down to 5 possible box combinations I could get and 4 of the 5 I would be thrilled with.  Knowing my luck, I'll get the crappy one but at least I'll have some Ruffian!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have one package out for delivery today, one that just got a clicky truck last night and the third (my "main" account) has flipped to July, but has no shipping info yet.  Considering it's only July 8, that's pretty good. 

I'm really interested to see whether I get the polish in the box that is supposed to be delivered today.  It's one of the accounts where I never was able to complete the order through their system, but a CSR sent an email confirming I was on the list.  Fingers crossed that it worked.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 8, 2014)

Out for delivery!  I hope I get the Hello lotion, I could use the pick-me-up.  Home with a sick toddler today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 8, 2014)

I totally forgot about the Birchbox thread this month!  Doh!  

I'm excited about the pick-a-product thing.  I was able to pick a polish for one account and a gloss for the other so I think I'll be happy with both boxes.  I've been burnt out on boxes for a couple of months but am starting to get excited again.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I have one package out for delivery today, one that just got a clicky truck last night and the third (my "main" account) has flipped to July, but has no shipping info yet.  Considering it's only July 8, that's pretty good.
> 
> I'm really interested to see whether I get the polish in the box that is supposed to be delivered today.  It's one of the accounts where I never was able to complete the order through their system, but a CSR sent an email confirming I was on the list.  Fingers crossed that it worked.





Brianna448 said:


> Out for delivery!  I hope I get the Hello lotion, I could use the pick-me-up.  Home with a sick toddler today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sending both of you ladies good vibes for awesome box deliveries today! Hopefully you can share your boxes with us!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 8, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Out for delivery!  I hope I get the Hello lotion, I could use the pick-me-up.  Home with a sick toddler today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Poor thing!!!  Be good BB gods and send her some lotion!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 8, 2014)

The Birchbox website will not let me log in, right now. Is it just me?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> The Birchbox website will not let me log in, right now. Is it just me?


It's really slow.  I was able to log in, but everything is loading super slow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> The Birchbox website will not let me log in, right now. Is it just me?


Mobile site is working for me.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 8, 2014)

The website seems to be working well now. It was a little slow but let me in.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah!  Box 37 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb37!  I am very happy with this.  100% Pure foils are very small, but that Hello cream is a pretty good size, 15ml.  It smells fantastic!  

I got the lip stain in Valentine and I didn't think it did anything, until it absorbed and now my lips are BRIGHT. Fun box, very early.  A major improvement on the day.  

Now I just need to pour myself another cup of coffee and go read more stories to my little guy.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Not. Happy.

I wrote in the other day and got an email confirmation that I was set to receive Ambrosia in my box, get my box today....NO AMBROSIA! No Ruffian at all!

Smarty Pants Vitamins, NAOBAY Lotion, Supergoop!, CR Eyeliner, And Number 4 Protector. 

I literally ran to my computer to put in an email to BB team with a copy of the confirmation about the Ruffian polish. Wouldn't have been so unhappy had I not been expecting the Ruffian, but after looking at the box possibilities with that color, I have been stoked to get this box. And this was a total let down.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my box today. Le sigh. At least I used a 100 point code.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got number 37.  I think I kind of screwed myself by choosing the lip stain. Oh well. On the positive side, I'll be able to use everything in it. But none of it is stuff I would purchase myself. Though I will say, it's a pretty combination of colorful packaging!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb36

two BP mask samples?? are they just really small?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> Not. Happy.
> 
> I wrote in the other day and got an email confirmation that I was set to receive Ambrosia in my box, get my box today....NO AMBROSIA! No Ruffian at all!
> 
> ...


omg! that's so sad and i hope they make it up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ahhh, so lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sadly no spoilers for me since my app only shows that my boxes shipped lol.


same here. boo, lol

i'm still waiting on a clicky truck for my account that i opened two and a half years ago. i guess their system is trying to figure out how to not give me a dupe sample.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Yeah!  Box 37 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb37!  I am very happy with this.  100% Pure foils are very small, but that Hello cream is a pretty good size, 15ml.  It smells fantastic!
> 
> I got the lip stain in Valentine and I didn't think it did anything, until it absorbed and now my lips are BRIGHT. Fun box, very early.  A major improvement on the day.
> 
> Now I just need to pour myself another cup of coffee and go read more stories to my little guy.


Glad you like the box and got your Hello cream!!



anbdobbs22 said:


> Not. Happy.
> 
> I wrote in the other day and got an email confirmation that I was set to receive Ambrosia in my box, get my box today....NO AMBROSIA! No Ruffian at all!
> 
> ...


Definitely email them. I;m sure they will make good on this. Which Supergoop product did you get?



Dashery said:


> I got my box today. Le sigh. At least I used a 100 point code.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got number 37.  I think I kind of screwed myself by choosing the lip stain. Oh well. On the positive side, I'll be able to use everything in it. But none of it is stuff I would purchase myself. Though I will say, it's a pretty combination of colorful packaging!


At least its some nice sized samples. Some of the stuff I've got in my BB that i thought werent for me have ended up being the best stuff ever!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a non clicky truck, have had it for a few days now. Ahhhh the suspense!!!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Definitely email them. I;m sure they will make good on this. Which Supergoop product did you get?
> 
> The card says Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream, but after I sat down and started actually looking at the products, I didnt even get that one. Lol. Awesome.
> 
> I'm sure they will make me happy yet again, they usually do, but man, so bummed. Keeping my fingers crossed they will just send me a different box including the Ruffian, but I'd be fine if they just sent me the Ruffian by itself too.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 8, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> Not. Happy.
> 
> I wrote in the other day and got an email confirmation that I was set to receive Ambrosia in my box, get my box today....NO AMBROSIA! No Ruffian at all!
> 
> ...


I'm really concerned about this myself, but have at least mentally prepared myself for the possibility that those "confirmations" from their CSRs aren't worth the paper they are printed on.  If I don't get it, I'm going to ask for enough points to buy it in the shop.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> Jennifer Leigh said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely email them. I;m sure they will make good on this. Which Supergoop product did you get?
> ...


lol so which one did they really send you? No supergoop at all or a different supergoop?

I'm actually really interested to try that eye cream. Hoping someone gets it and puts it on their swap list this month. It's not in any of the boxes I can get based on my polish choice.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> lol so which one did they really send you? No supergoop at all or a different supergoop?
> 
> I'm actually really interested to try that eye cream. Hoping someone gets it and puts it on their swap list this month. It's not in any of the boxes I can get based on my polish choice.


No Supergoop at all, so I just ended up with 3 products, and Vitamins as the Lifestyle Extra. I would have def. used the eye cream, I've been slowly trying to get a good anti-aging/SPF face combo worked out. Oh well, we will see what they have to say. Now I really want a replacement box lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 8, 2014)

Boo I guess I'm on the late train this month, no click for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2014)

camel11 said:


> But really, ladies, I get that bb isn't for me, I was making a point I hoped I was entitled to make. I am happy most love bb, I don't think I'm the first person to come here annoyed about box contents.


I didn't like one box long ago and called them. They were so anxious to please me they sent me a totally different box for free.  A extra box!!   They also had me take out that I was adventourous with makeup from my profile.  I found that that was the cause of me getting products that were less perfect


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> No Supergoop at all, so I just ended up with 3 products, and Vitamins as the Lifestyle Extra. I would have def. used the eye cream, I've been slowly trying to get a good anti-aging/SPF face combo worked out. Oh well, we will see what they have to say. Now I really want a replacement box lol.


Oh man they really messed up for you this month. That's worth mentioning in the e-mail too!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 8, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> Not. Happy.
> 
> I wrote in the other day and got an email confirmation that I was set to receive Ambrosia in my box, get my box today....NO AMBROSIA! No Ruffian at all!
> 
> ...


Oh no! This is my fear.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got my box! #37!

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Valentine (I chose this)
Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream

Marcelle New-Age 8 in 1 Power Serum

Whish Shave Cream in Acai Grapefruit

Beauty Extra: 100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel (2 packs)

I'm pretty happy with this box! Pumped for the Harvey Prince and the Marcelle.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2014)

I have no clicky trucks on any account. I am supposed to be getting Ambrosia (confirmed) and the lip stain in sugar. The lip stain was on my yearly account. I had to write back and forth with them several times to get across how upset I was by how things were handled and how my lip stain had not been reserved for me. Supposedly, they are sending me the lip stain sample by itself in the mail. It isn't guaranteed to be in my box, but they said they would make good on it. If so, I think I'll just try to put this month behind me. But if I don't get the confirmed Ambrosia (or the Rosary I actually want more anyway) then I'll be emailing them on that account. If anyone else got a confirmation and they don't get the actual product, I'd keep writing until they did something to make things right.


----------



## camel11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I didn't like one box long ago and called them. They were so anxious to please me they sent me a totally different box for free.  A extra box!!   They also had me take out that I was adventourous with makeup from my profile.  I found that that was the cause of me getting products that were less perfect


Thanks for this suggestion -- I will not ask for a new box or anything, but I will again speak with them about my contents vs. my profile.  I never expected the contents to match 100% -- that's what swapping is for --  but with so many good natural options being sampled, I'd love even one! I mean, perhaps the other products are great, but getting zero products that I am comfortable using irks me.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Just got my box! #37!
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Valentine (I chose this)
> 
> ...


A lot of box 37 deliveries today.

Do you think they send out all of one box at the same time? Kind of seems like it.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 8, 2014)

yes they ship in waves by box type

i have 3 accounts all sent on different days

i hope i get a hello body cream in at least 1 i hope for all three because that is the only perfume EVER that i have LOOOOVED


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't wait until my tracking number actually works. This is making me impatient.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got my box &amp; didn't get the Ruffian I picked despite their CS assuring me it was reserved.

I sent an email. We'll see how they respond I guess.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my box &amp; didn't get the Ruffian I picked despite their CS assuring me it was reserved.
> 
> I sent an email. We'll see how they respond I guess.


Another one of these? Geeze, come on Birchbox! I am sure they will make this good.

So what did you get?


----------



## camel11 (Jul 8, 2014)

I noticed that in the past week, they've changed the review questions! There are more of them, but a smaller focus on comments...


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> A lot of box 37 deliveries today.
> 
> Do you think they send out all of one box at the same time? Kind of seems like it.


When I see a lot of us having boxes out for delivery on the same day, I think many end up getting the same box. Curious though if all of us reserved Valentine.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 8, 2014)

Meep!! I'm getting nervous now re: polish selections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

One of my accounts updated with tracking, but not the other. Still no content updates.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my box &amp; didn't get the Ruffian I picked despite their CS assuring me it was reserved.
> 
> I sent an email. We'll see how they respond I guess.


Can we just start referring to BB as CF aka cluster f***? They cannot get their act together, what is it going to take?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Another one of these? Geeze, come on Birchbox! I am sure they will make this good.
> 
> So what did you get?


I got the Harvey Prince Hello Body Creme, Laqa pencil in Menatour, Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel, &amp; 100% Pure Gingerade Shower gel. 

It's actually a great box for me, but I am SO SAD that my Ruffian wasn't in there!

It's a HUGE bummer because I have 3 accounts. I e-mailed CS with two of my selections (Rosary &amp; Ambrosia) and got the form to work for the 3rd account (Relic). But now it appears my CS selections didn't work, so I'm not getting the colors I wanted most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> When I see a lot of us having boxes out for delivery on the same day, I think many end up getting the same box. Curious though if all of us reserved Valentine.


I reserved valentine and as of the 5th it is in Fisher, IN. I hope i don't get that box lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can we just start referring to BB as CF aka cluster f***? They cannot get their act together, what is it going to take?


Yeah I'm pretty irritated. I just replied to the e-mail the CS person sent me that says I was 'all good' and my selections were reserved. 

I have a feeling they'll give me points, but I'd rather have my polishes.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got the Harvey Prince Hello Body Creme, Laqa pencil in Menatour, Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel, &amp; 100% Pure Gingerade Shower gel.
> 
> It's actually a great box for me, but I am SO SAD that my Ruffian wasn't in there!
> 
> It's a HUGE bummer because I have 3 accounts. I e-mailed CS with two of my selections (Rosary &amp; Ambrosia) and got the form to work for the 3rd account (Relic). But now it appears my CS selections didn't work, so I'm not getting the colors I wanted most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you ever get the confirmation emails confirming your selections?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> I reserved valentine and as of the 5th it is in Fisher, IN. I hope i don't get that box lol


Oh no! I'll cross my fingers for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like Valentine is in a bunch of other boxes.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got the Harvey Prince Hello Body Creme, Laqa pencil in Menatour, Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel, &amp; 100% Pure Gingerade Shower gel.
> 
> It's actually a great box for me, but I am SO SAD that my Ruffian wasn't in there!
> 
> It's a HUGE bummer because I have 3 accounts. I e-mailed CS with two of my selections (Rosary &amp; Ambrosia) and got the form to work for the 3rd account (Relic). But now it appears my CS selections didn't work, so I'm not getting the colors I wanted most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Laqa in Menatour looks awesome and I'm really hoping to get to try that peel - so that is a bright side.

Stinks about the polishes though. I am sure Birchbox will make good on this for you.



allistra44 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty irritated. I just replied to the e-mail the CS person sent me that says I was 'all good' and my selections were reserved.
> 
> I have a feeling they'll give me points, but I'd rather have my polishes.


 If they don't just send you the polishes separately, they will probably give you 100 points for each which almost gets you enough to buy the full set.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my box &amp; didn't get the Ruffian I picked despite their CS assuring me it was reserved.
> 
> I sent an email. We'll see how they respond I guess.


What color were you supposed to get and did you get?

My box hasnt shipped yet, its making me anxious.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Did you ever get the confirmation emails confirming your selections?


Not the automatic one. But I sent in my selections to CS &amp; she responded to say they were reserved so I figured I was good!

I have a feeling they're in for another sh*tstorm this month if none of these email reservations went through  :blink:


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh I know I know, Botchbox.  Not that I'm complaining this month, but it's an affectionate term to keep in reserve.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What color were you supposed to get and did you get?
> 
> My box hasnt shipped yet, its making me anxious.


I should have gotten Rosary with this one. And I should be getting Ambrosia with another one, but I'm doubting that will happen now. 

At least I should be getting Relic (the one I wanted least lol).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I should have gotten Rosary with this one. And I should be getting Ambrosia with another one, but I'm doubting that will happen now.
> 
> At least I should be getting Relic (the one I wanted least lol).


What a mess. I had a feeling there would be some kind of mix up for people with multiple boxes. Their selection method via email didn't seem very straightforward.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not the automatic one. But I sent in my selections to CS &amp; she responded to say they were reserved so I figured I was good!
> 
> I have a feeling they're in for another sh*tstorm this month if none of these email reservations went through  :blink:


That storm is on its way for sure!


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can we just start referring to BB as CF aka cluster f***? They cannot get their act together, what is it going to take?


Mmmmkay, sorry I just figured out how to quote.  Botchbox.  For when they're not on their game.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Mmmmkay, sorry I just figured out how to quote.  Botchbox.  For when they're not on their game.


I can dig it.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not the automatic one. But I sent in my selections to CS &amp; she responded to say they were reserved so I figured I was good!
> 
> I have a feeling they're in for another sh*tstorm this month if none of these email reservations went through  :blink:


I picked mine through CS and she said that it is reserved but I also got a confirmation email a day or so later as well.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not the automatic one. But I sent in my selections to CS &amp; she responded to say they were reserved so I figured I was good!
> 
> I have a feeling they're in for another sh*tstorm this month if none of these email reservations went through  :blink:


For sure!! Unfortunately I didn't take screenshots of the confirmation page when I finally got the page to load, but I do have email confirmations. Prayer circle for our polishes. And those poor BB customer service gals (and guys).


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 8, 2014)

Funny, I've been scouring the web for reviews of the Catherine Malandrino fragrance, in order to decide if I should open it (and keep it), or try to sell it unopened. I haven't received it yet. The impressions are all over the place.

One person said watermelons, another said Pink Sugar. A few people said sweet. Many people said floral and fruity. Many people said sophisticated. Some people said musky. Some said Amber. Many said mature or evening fragrance. A few said old lady. Many people loved it and were sad that it is expensive.

I think I'm going to have to try it, if only to find out how one perfume can be so different to so many people.

Also, my July bb has shipped. Sorry about my lack of punctuation. I am on a tablet.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Funny, I've been scouring the web for reviews of the Catherine Malandrino fragrance, in order to decide if I should open it (and keep it), or try to sell it unopened. I haven't received it yet. The impressions are all over the place.
> 
> One person said watermelons, another said Pink Sugar. A few people said sweet. Many people said floral and fruity. Many people said sophisticated. Some people said musky. Some said Amber. Many said mature or evening fragrance. A few said old lady. Many people loved it and were sad that it is expensive.
> 
> ...


If you don't like it I'm sure you can still sell it for a pretty good amount if you've only used it once or twice.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 8, 2014)

The system with the email was probably automated.  I'm guessing if you emailed a CS rep, they probably have to enter your selection in manually.  When that happens there's all sorts of potential for error!  Hopefully not all selections made through CS will have dropped through the cracks. 

In other news, my truck is remaining stubbornly un-clicky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

I got a response: 

Hi Allison,

Thanks for writing in. I'm so sorry for any trouble!

I do see that we confirmed that the Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Ambrosia would be included in your July box. However, this did not go through successfully because we were not able to bill your account on July 1st. Not to worry, I have gone ahead and set you up to receive this sample separately since it was not included in your July box originally. You should receive this additional sample in approximately 10 days!

However, I did look into this further to make sure that these sorts of errors would not occur for you in the future. Because you had cancelled your monthly subscription on June 17th and then repurchased it on that same date, you were not in our normal billing cycle of July 1st. Since our subscription services are set up to automatically re-bill each month, many of these add on options (including Choose Your Shade and Birchbox Plus) are contingent on us being able to bill you successfully on the first of each month. While you can certainly continue to cancel and resubscribe each month, I did want to let you know that this could continue to have effects on your account in the future since these subscriptions are set up to automatically re-bill.

If you do not receive your new sample within 10 days, please let me know! You can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to assist you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very Best,

Charity


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

That doesnt make any sense. Your card info was good, why should cancelling and resubbing weeks before the beginning of july change the date you're billed.

Sounds like an easy way for them to say they need to fix their billing system buy blame it on you instead.


----------



## gr8bec (Jul 8, 2014)

So, I am curious how I find out what box I got before it gets posted.  I have a tracking number, and it says my box has shipped, but the reference number is

BB12689333 
 
Help?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That doesnt make any sense. Your card info was good, why should cancelling and resubbing weeks before the beginning of july change the date you're billed.


Yeah I'm emailing her back. I mean, I paid almost two weeks before the first. It's not like I was late.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah I'm emailing her back. I mean, I paid almost two weeks before the first. It's not like I was late.


What date does your bank say you were billed? I signed up at the end of June, I was charged on the first and it processed on the second.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What date does your bank say you were billed? I signed up at the end of June, I was charged on the first and it processed on the second.


I paid on 6/17 for my July box. It was one that I cancelled and resubscribed using one of the 100 point codes. 

So I mean, I paid before the 'pick your sample' selection even started.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got a response:
> 
> Hi Allison,
> 
> ...


If that was the legitimate reason why it wasn't included then why did you get the option to pick one in the first place?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I paid on 6/17 for my July box. It was one that I cancelled and resubscribed using one of the 100 point codes.
> 
> So I mean, I paid before the 'pick your sample' selection even started.


And seriously, with how many promo codes they constantly have floating around, I rarely am ever getting charged on the 1st of the month anymore because of cancelling/resubbing/pre-paying. Such a BS excuse. But who knows? I should have Rosary and Relic on the way so we'll see.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> If that was the legitimate reason why it wasn't included then why did you get the option to pick one in the first place?


Right? I didn't even think of that. 

Well, I asked her to clarify because I constantly cancel/resubscribe. I like being able to pay when I have the money &amp; not wait until the 1st when I have ALL of my other bills to pay.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I paid on 6/17 for my July box. It was one that I cancelled and resubscribed using one of the 100 point codes.
> 
> So I mean, I paid before the 'pick your sample' selection even started.


That makes no sense. It sounds like a sorry excuse to find a way to make it not their fault that people aren't getting the color they signed up for.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

I signed up for a second BB when they had the code for 100 additional points for a new sub. It was after July 4th. I just looked at my box page for both accounts. The one which I already had is correct in that they are sending me a July box ( I don't know which one).

BUT, the second box, the new one, is a JUNE box. And it's the same boring shampoo set from Davines. The same Egyptian face cream, another LAQA lip pencil, this time in a pink not a purple, and two different items, a Caudale serum and a chocolate bar ( oh yeah, I can see that being in good shape in temps over 100 degrees).

Why did they send me a June box in July? I don't want last month's leftovers. Petit Vour was going to do the same thing, again, I subbed in JULY. I told them there was no way I was accepting a leftover June box, and that's how I feel about it. Petit Vour will be sending me a July box, not a June box, as requested.

 
Will BB CS do anything about sending out June box when July is shipping and I subscribed in July if I complain? 

I'm really ticked off. 

WHY do subs do this? It's so cheap and tacky. At least they could have called it a " July" box but no, they didn't even do that. 

I hate hair products in sub boxes. ALL of them. I want to buy my own hair products and not take any chances. I buy what I know is great and works for my straight thick hair and not a bunch of sea salt spray or leave in gunk. 

I'm sorry but I am really ticked off at Birchbox. I may have gotten 100 extra points but that's no reason to send me last month's box in July.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Right? I didn't even think of that.
> 
> Well, I asked her to clarify because I constantly cancel/resubscribe. I like being able to pay when I have the money &amp; not wait until the 1st when I have ALL of my other bills to pay.


This is my approach now after I almost accidentally over drafted on my account when I didn't know I was paying for June and July.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I signed up for a second BB when they had the code for 100 additional points for a new sub. It was after July 4th. I just looked at my box page for both accounts. The one which I already had is correct in that they are sending me a July box ( I don't know which one).
> 
> BUT, the second box, the new one, is a JUNE box. And it's the same boring shampoo set from Davines. The same Egyptian face cream, another LAQA lip pencil, this time in a pink not a purple, and two different items, a Caudale serum and a chocolate bar ( oh yeah, I can see that being in good shape in temps over 100 degrees).
> 
> ...


If you signed up at the end of June for July, and hadn't received a June box already, then they billed you for both months and sent you a June box as well. Same thing happened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My June box should be here today.

Edit: but if you signed up in July that's really messed up.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok, I am requesting this CS person every time I have an issue. Super helpful. 



Spoiler



Hi Allison,

Thank you for your reply and I do apologize for the confusion here!

I totally understand why you are canceling and resubscribing and it is certainly better to do that than to have a delayed billing issue!

Because of the way our system is set up, these special additions will not be properly added to your boxes if you are paying for your box early or late. I'm going to go ahead and pass this feedback along to our tech team as something to consider for the future though!

In the meantime, if you ever want to add a Birchbox Plus item to your box or we have another "Choose Your Shade" option and you have already paid for that month's box, just let us know! We can do our best to ensure that everything goes through for you.

I took a look at your other account and see that you were not set to receive the Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Rosary due to the same billing discrepancy. Not to worry, I have added this request as well since we were not aware of this issue when it was reserved.

You should now be receiving the Ruffian Lacquer in Rosary and in Ambrosia in approximately 10 days. Again, I am so sorry for the trouble here and have passed along this instance for our team to review.

Please let me know if you need help with anything else or have any other questions or concerns!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I am requesting this CS person every time I have an issue. Super helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I_'m wondering what they will tell me, you got a fast response! I didn't cancel/resub at all on this account, so they cant use that on me.  I'm glad they are sending them on their own though! and not saying anything about not having any left or something.


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 8, 2014)

I was going to cancel my BB sub this month until I came to this thread lol What a bunch of enablers!! I never connected the dots that I got 1/2 off my subscription in points. derp. Now I want things in my box that I didn't even think I wanted lol

Anywho. I mainly came here because I got my tracking email from BB yesterday and read in there about the sneak peak videos. That was the first time I had heard anything about it and obviously missed out on it. I'm a little peeved about that. Okay maybe I'm a lot peeved! I REALLY want that Polish! Nail Polish is like one of the biggest things I use.

My plan of action is to wait and see what's in my box and then depending on the contents write CS and see if maybe they'll give me the points to buy it in the store. I already have 200 points so hopefully if they give me the points I can get the set of 3 Ruffians after the points I'll get from reviewing my boxes contents. Then you get the free Matte top coat for buying the set and if I also get an extra bottle of Ruffian (5 bottles total - woo!) I can get the Mystery Sample Pack too.

BB will probably crush my dreams though and not give me the points. Then I guess I'll just cancel my sub and wait for a 100 point code and execute my plan that way! *evil laugh*

So far I haven't been 100% enthused with BB but now that I feel like I've figured out the "system" I will be more happy with it. I've also gotten at least a couple really awesome products out of my 3 boxes (CR Eyeliner, BP Leave-In Spray and the Perlier Body Cream).

I wish the spoilers were better though. They have SO many products that you might get. I think it just takes awhile of getting samples to know which boxes you won't get.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I was going to cancel my BB sub this month until I came to this thread lol What a bunch of enablers!! I never connected the dots that I got 1/2 off my subscription in points. derp.
> 
> Anywho. I mainly came here because I got my tracking email from BB yesterday and read in there about the sneak peak videos. That was the first time I had heard anything about it and obviously missed out on it. I'm a little peeved about that. Okay maybe I'm a lot peeved! I REALLY want that Polish! Nail Polish is like one of the biggest things I use.
> 
> ...


Some people weren't given the chance to pick a sample, did you happen to subscribe after the "pick-your-shade" after the 25th?


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 8, 2014)

well I got an email and a tracking number but I still don't know what's in my July box...maybe by the end of the week, I hope


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 8, 2014)

No. I've been subscribed for a few months now. I just flat out didn't get any email about it. I didn't even know it was happening until I got the email with the tracking info.



KellyKaye said:


> Some people weren't given the chance to pick a sample, did you happen to subscribe after the "pick-your-shade" after the 25th?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I paid on 6/17 for my July box. It was one that I cancelled and resubscribed using one of the 100 point codes.
> 
> So I mean, I paid before the 'pick your sample' selection even started.


At least they are making good and sending you the polish!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> well I got an email and a tracking number but I still don't know what's in my July box...maybe by the end of the week, I hope


Box contents update on the 10th at 6 AM EST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I am requesting this CS person every time I have an issue. Super helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While this all seems very strange ... I'm glad that they are honoring the CSR reservation for you!  It gives me hope that I'll get them, too.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Abbigail,

Thanks for reaching out to us! I'm sorry for the trouble.

It has come to our attention that a few of our subscribers did not receive the samples they successfully reserved. Not to worry, you will be receiving the Ruffian nail polish you reserved. We will be in touch when it has shipped.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Heidi

.....................Thanks I guess? Nothing about the fact that I only got 3 samples. No "Here's some points because we are total jack asses sometimes". Nothing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

I was going through the boxes and notice a lot of the box pic's and products don't match up.

Box 30, Box 47 for example.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 8, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb36
> 
> two BP mask samples?? are they just really small?


If I recall correctly from the spoiler video the jar is pretty small, I remember thinking for someone with long hair the jar would only be good for one use


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb36
> 
> two BP mask samples?? are they just really small?


Someone posted their box on Facebook and it had two samples.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my box today. . . &amp; I was interested to see what I got.  

#1, I've NEVER gotten my box before the 10th before so it was a fun surprise!

&amp; #2, I never got a "pick your sample" email period.  I never got one &amp; decided to not email them because I was curious as to what I'd get if I didn't pick something.  (I thought for sure I'd get a box without ruffian or CR lip stain).

SURPRISE!!!  I got:

- Balance Me - Wonder Eye Cream (very generous sized sample)

- Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Mask - TWO of them &amp; they smell awesome!

- LAQA &amp; Co Lip Lube - PURPLE

- Suki Exfoliating Scrub - my favorite

- Ruffian Polish in Relic - so a ruffian did pop up even though I didn't request it.  This kind of makes me sad for all those people who wanted the Relic polish, but they said they ran out.  I like it &amp; will use it, but I feel bad for those that didn't get it because I didn't CHOOSE it.  

I love my box.  I love everything in it.  I just feel bad because I think there's going to be a huge storm of complaints this month with that "pick your sample."  It's going to be a mess.  I feel bad for Birchbox &amp; I feel bad for the customers that don't get what they wanted.  Sure, Birchbox is a company &amp; needs to be on top of things like this, but man, I'd hate to work in their CS department right now.  ha ha ha.  ;-)


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sad that their pick-your-sample experiment doesn't seem to be working out, because, IMO it was an awesome idea. I can't count how many times I've been disappointed in the colors they selected for me to sample. It's smarter marketing to let customers choose colors themselves.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> If you signed up at the end of June for July, and hadn't received a June box already, then they billed you for both months and sent you a June box as well. Same thing happened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My June box should be here today.
> 
> Edit: but if you signed up in July that's really messed up.


I waited until into the first week of July to subscribe. It wasn't 24 hours later that my JUNE box was up for the new account. 

They only charged me for one month for that account, and one month for my original account, but one was for June in July, and the other was correct, July in July.

*Will their CS do anything about the June box sent in July if I complain? I am guessing not since you say you are getting a June box, too, right? It was NOT an especially great month to get 2 boxes for, IMO. I hate hair products in a sub box. And got 3 in both.  And that Jolie cologne. More of that, lest I forget. *

On both beauty profiles, I specified no more than whatever perfume samples and made it clear that I don't want perfume. I have had it in every box they've sent thus far. I'm sure my July box will also have some kind of perfume. 

OTOH, I did really like the Atelier fragrance in the Modern Mermaid box... I may buy another box. It's great, and really the only way to get the perfume at a decent price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't stand the suspense.  I reserved ruffian shades for my monthly and annual subs and I did email CS but I didn't get a confirmation email for either of them.  My monthly sub box has a tracking number but it hasn't been updated since the 1st; it just lists it as "your box has been born". The annual sub has a non-clicky truck. I just want to know things  :scared:


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my first box today:

Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube - not sure of the color..I don't see it in the BB store, but it's a bright peachy coral - not a fan

Suki Exfoliate Sample - yay...love Suki

Naobay Body Radiance Lotion - ok

NCLA Accent Nail Wraps - cute pattern; black and kind of lacy

Supergoop eye cream - I'll use it.

Kind of bummed not to get a nail polish, but I didn't get the email in time to reserve, so them's the breaks.

I also got another June box on an account that I re-upped to get points. Irritated by that.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 8, 2014)

I really want Rosary. I've reviewed the boxes, though, and if I get the lip stain I requested, Rosary will not be in my box. I might have to buy or trade for it. First world problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Will their CS do anything about the June box sent in July if I complain? I am guessing not since you say you are getting a June box, too, right? It was NOT an especially great month to get 2 boxes for, IMO. I hate hair products in a sub box. And got 3 in both.  And that Jolie cologne. More of that, lest I forget.


I'm going to guess they're not going to do anything about it. Fortunately I lucked out and my box isn't awful, some brands/products I've never tried, and I got the lip lube I've been lusting after. I usually like most boxes that don't have hair products though ;]

But its definitely taught me to be more strategic about unsubbing/resubbing, I just wish they would say what a DEFINITIVE cut off is for getting a previous month's box, because sending a june box out for people who sign up in july is just absurd.

Here's my june box that came in today:


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I got box 4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4

 Ruffian nail polish, ambrosia: I originally requested rosary so I was bummed when I had to do it again and rosary was gone. But this looks like a pretty color and I will use it.

real chemistry 3 minute peel: it's interesting.. will have to use again to really determine how I feel about it

noabay body lotion: I got body lotion last month too and I'm not a huge user of body lotion so I'm kind of blah about it

cynthia rowley eyeliner: I love eyeliner and use it daily so yay!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 8, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I got box 4
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb4
> 
> ...


What color was your CR eyeliner? Just curious if I can get this variation. Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 8, 2014)

Getting nervous about whether the polish I requested will be in the box when it arrives. I did get the confirmation email, so I'm clinging to that small thread of hope.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 8, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today. I love the design of the box! It's nice to get something a little different than usual.

I got the lip stain in sugar, klorane dry shampoo, Marcelle 8 in 1 serum, naobay lotion, and 100% pure shower gel. Not a dream box, but I will definitely use every single one of the samples!

Now give me the Harvey prince lotion and BP hair mask sample in my other boxes and I'll be happy!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 8, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> What color was your CR eyeliner? Just curious if I can get this variation. Thanks!


black. it was a pencil eyeliner, not the liquid one sent out a few months ago


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I got my box today. . . &amp; I was interested to see what I got.
> 
> #1, I've NEVER gotten my box before the 10th before so it was a fun surprise!
> 
> ...


Word. Sometimes I check their careers page and they have a full time opening in their cs dept. I wonder if someone threw in towel.

I swear it's one issue after another with this company. The points are the ONLY thing keeping me around.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I got my box today. . . &amp; I was interested to see what I got.
> 
> #1, I've NEVER gotten my box before the 10th before so it was a fun surprise!
> 
> ...


Box twins!!

I did order the Relic for this account, but I do feel a little bad about getting what is IMO the best Birchbox yet when I know it's a crummy month for others. But I am so happy!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone who used the SUMMERLIP code gotten their box yet? I still have a non-clicky truck and am just curious if anyone has successfully gotten their lip stain yet. I also reserved the Rosary Ruffian, so there's a lot of potential for things to go wrong for me this month!


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 8, 2014)

I used the summerlip code on one of my boxes and have nothing on it yet.  In my infinite wisdom (AKA I was trying to get things reserved before the site went back down and was clicking faster than I was thinking) I also reserved a lip stain in the same color for that box.  I'm interested to see if I will end up with two of them or if that will cause a problem and only one will be in the box when if gets here.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Funny, I've been scouring the web for reviews of the Catherine Malandrino fragrance, in order to decide if I should open it (and keep it), or try to sell it unopened. I haven't received it yet. The impressions are all over the place.
> 
> One person said watermelons, another said Pink Sugar. A few people said sweet. Many people said floral and fruity. Many people said sophisticated. Some people said musky. Some said Amber. Many said mature or evening fragrance. A few said old lady. Many people loved it and were sad that it is expensive.
> 
> ...


If you do not want to open your new big bottle, PM me your address and I will mail you the sample I got last month.  I only undid the tape on the outer paper folder.  I did not even take the perfume out as I caught a whiff of the smell and it was strong, overpowering and musky to me so I will never use it.  It may have possibly leaked but it is hard to tell as the bottle is black.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 8, 2014)

Woohoo I won the Twitter giveaway! (I know off topic) so excited!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 8, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Woohoo I won the Twitter giveaway! (I know off topic) so excited!


The AskBenefit twitter chat? If so, me too!
I was so excited about winning the Vasanti lipstick sweepstake cause the last time I won something was in the 3rd grade and it was a mini soccer ball from a yogurts lid lol and now the Benefit!

My mom told me to go buy some lottery tickets.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 8, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The AskBenefit twitter chat? If so, me too!
> 
> I was so excited about winning the Vasanti lipstick sweepstake cause the last time I won something was in the 3rd grade and it was a mini soccer ball from a yogurts lid lol and now the Benefit!
> 
> My mom told me to go buy some lottery tickets.


Yep! I got a little scared and prayed it wasn't a scam/glitch! Pretty awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never won anything!!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 8, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Yep! I got a little scared and prayed it wasn't a scam/glitch! Pretty awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never won anything!!


I just hope they got the email. I'm usually paranoid that it doesn't go through. Tried to DM saying that I sent the email but they don't accept messages unless they are following you *pout* so I just tweeted them that I sent the email lol

The other sweepstake they replied to my email so that I knew they received it, so hopefully they do it again for this!

I've never tried their mascara before and I had really wanted that liner too!


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my box! 

Caudalie divine oil

Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (black)

Number 4 super comb prep &amp; protect

St tropez gradual tan plus anti-aging multi action face

Vasanti detox nutrient rich purifying facial cleanser

I love skincare and have wanted to try the caudalie and vasanti cleanser for a while so this is perfect for me. Also looking forward to trying the sunless tanner!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my first box today:
> 
> Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube - not sure of the color..I don't see it in the BB store, but it's a bright peachy coral - not a fan
> 
> ...


I got the same box and I love it. Was by far one of the better Bboxes.

You should give the coral lippie a shot. The color is VERY subtle on...just like a sheer wash of color. Not bright at all.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 8, 2014)

Just wanted to tell you guys how disappointed I am in the 100% pure body wash! I just took a shower and used them and they weren't what I was expecting at all. First of all, they are not easy to rip open at all. I had to use scissors just to get it open . And then the consistency was not like a body wash at all it was more of a soapy water. I ended up using both packets with my loofah and they didn't even do the job, I needed to use my regular body wash as well just to feel clean. The smell was good but that was the only positive thing I have to say about it. I was planning on buying the full-size just because I thought the scent would be amazing but not anymore!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys how disappointed I am in the 100% pure body wash! I just took a shower and used them and they weren't what I was expecting at all. First of all, they are not easy to rip open at all. I had to use scissors just to get it open . And then the consistency was not like a body wash at all it was more of a soapy water. I ended up using both packets with my loofah and they didn't even do the job, I needed to use my regular body wash as well just to feel clean. The smell was good but that was the only positive thing I have to say about it. I was planning on buying the full-size just because I thought the scent would be amazing but not anymore!


Ugh sorry that happened.  I hate watery soap, body wash etc.  You are right in it makes you feel unclean! And hello who keeps scissors in their shower?!  I hate when that happens.  I always have to yell to my husband to bring me scissors so i can rip open whatever sample packet I am trying!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my box a couple days ago (super early!) and here's what I received.


----------



## amidea (Jul 9, 2014)

got my box today!  first time in MONTHS i haven't known what was coming...

i got:



Spoiler



- cynthia rowley lip stain in valentine

- naobay radiance lotion

- ofra eyebrow pencil

- real chemistry 3-minute peel

- 100% pure gingerade shower gel


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 9, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The AskBenefit twitter chat? If so, me too!
> 
> ...


What did you two win?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 9, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> What did you two win?


They're Real products: mascara, pen gel liner, and the eye makeup remover.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

I may actually get one of my boxes tomorrow!  I don't think I have *ever* received it before boxes uploaded.  And I have tracking (no movement, but I have the numbers) on my other two boxes already, too.  This is totally unheard of.

And this account that might arrive tomorrow is one where I didn't reserve any of the lip stains (have both of them already) or polishes (I'm feeling meh on them all) because I missed the window, but I actually wanted to go with none-of-the-above anyway, so I'm really curious to see what's in there. 

I would actually not be upset if I didn't get the polish on either of the accounts where I reserved a polish as long as I don't get a CR lip stain (since I already have both of those) instead.  At one point, I actually thought about emailing CS and asking them to un-reserve the polishes, but then I decided that would just totally mess things up, and things were going to be enough of a problem already, so I just left everything as it was.  Anyway.  Something completely different would be *fantastic*, at least as long as it's not a black eyeliner or mascara (I'm not sure whether they're sending those out this month).  Or one of the two Laqas that they've been sending out for the past couple of months (because I have both of those, too).


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question...

I've been with BB since February 2014, and I see where people have an option (sometimes) to choose an item/color that goes in their box? Am I missing something? I've never received an email about this type of option. Perhaps I've misunderstood something?


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> They're Real products: mascara, pen gel liner, and the eye makeup remover.


That sounds awesome! Yay to all the winners!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> They're Real products: mascara, pen gel liner, and the eye makeup remover.


Ooh let us know how the remover is!  I have tried the mascara and eyeliner.  Lol


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 9, 2014)

I got one of my boxes super early this month and while it's a great box, I did not get the Ruffian in Ambrosia that I reserved, sigghhhhh


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> 
> I've been with BB since February 2014, and I see where people have an option (sometimes) to choose an item/color that goes in their box? Am I missing something? I've never received an email about this type of option. Perhaps I've misunderstood something?


This was pretty much the first month they tried it - they sent out an email with a unique link for each account and it was supposed to take you to a page where you could pick 1 of 3 nail polishes or 1 of 2 lip stains. But there were a lot of technical issues; people said their selections didn't go through, the BB site crashed and then they resent the emails so you had to select your choices again, and the emails were sent on a weekday during work hours so there were people who didn't get a chance to even look at it before the samples choices ran out.  And now some people who got their boxes already did not get the sample they selected.

ETA: actually this was more like the 2nd beta test; the first was a few months ago when subscribers who were getting the CR pencil eyeliner had a choice of black or silver.  That email was only sent to a small set of subscribers who were getting the liner; these emails were sent to all BB subscribers.  If you didn't see the email, check your spam folder, or email BB CS to make sure you're on the mailing list.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 9, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I got one of my boxes super early this month and while it's a great box, I did not get the Ruffian in Ambrosia that I reserved, sigghhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color was the eyeliner? That's my box too!!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

@@Tamarin, thank you for the information!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Jul 9, 2014)

I just checked tracking on my box...it started in TN and is now in IN. I live in NC. You're going the wrong way, little Birchbox!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

Got shipping email on my yearly account.  It has not updated but it is something!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2014)

Still no clicky trucks on either of my accounts. I usually have tracking on at least one of my accounts by now. I'm feeling nervous about my boxes now that people are not receiving their "reserved" products. The 10th cannot get here soon enough!  :unsure2:


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got shipping email on my yearly account. It has not updated but it is something!


Same here! It came in the middle of the night.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2014)

Really curious what I'm getting on my 2nd account now. I had it narrowed down to only three possible boxes, but I confirmed with the CS person yesterday that my selection didn't save, so I could be getting all sorts of boxes now (for the record, she's still sending me the polish I picked, so it's all good!). 

Can't wait for boxes to update tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pvtfridays (Jul 9, 2014)

Still Waiting for the July box information to pop up on the shop women's section


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2014)

pvtfridays said:


> Still Waiting for the July box information to pop up on the shop women's section


I think they usually add it after all the boxes update, so it should be tomorrow or possibly Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 9, 2014)

AMaas said:


> I just checked tracking on my box...it started in TN and is now in IN. I live in NC. You're going the wrong way, little Birchbox!!


This is the same as mine. It started in TN then went to GA (wrong direction!) then back up to IN, having to pass right by me in KY on the way... I don't get it.

It's like this every month, I know, but it makes no sense. I usually don't even bother checking the tracking but this month I'm anxious!!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Woohoo I won the Twitter giveaway! (I know off topic) so excited!


 
Congrats!!



MaryJane80 said:


> The AskBenefit twitter chat? If so, me too!
> 
> I was so excited about winning the Vasanti lipstick sweepstake cause the last time I won something was in the 3rd grade and it was a mini soccer ball from a yogurts lid lol and now the Benefit!
> 
> My mom told me to go buy some lottery tickets.


Double congrats!! Two wins? Awesome! You must have mega luck, you should go play the lottery 



LisaLeah said:


> I got the same box and I love it. Was by far one of the better Bboxes.
> 
> You should give the coral lippie a shot. The color is VERY subtle on...just like a sheer wash of color. Not bright at all.


  
Agree. Got that Laqa in a trade and it's quite light. At least for me.



OiiO said:


> Got my box a couple days ago (super early!) and here's what I received.


  
Really want to know how that peel is!!



Allison H said:


> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> 
> I've been with BB since February 2014, and I see where people have an option (sometimes) to choose an item/color that goes in their box? Am I missing something? I've never received an email about this type of option. Perhaps I've misunderstood something?


This is the first month they did it and you only had a few hours to choose. I have heard that the email went to spam folders for A LOT of people too, so that's probably why you missed it.



latinafeminista said:


> I got one of my boxes super early this month and while it's a great box, I did not get the Ruffian in Ambrosia that I reserved, sigghhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Great box but definitely email them about your polish and I'm sure they will send it out to you.



pvtfridays said:


> Still Waiting for the July box information to pop up on the shop women's section


It won't show up until Tomorrow. It always shows up on the 10th of the month after 6am EST.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question...
> 
> I've been with BB since February 2014, and I see where people have an option (sometimes) to choose an item/color that goes in their box? Am I missing something? I've never received an email about this type of option. Perhaps I've misunderstood something?


To piggyback on what @@Tamarin said, they also have done this type of selection thingy with the men's BB subscription. It's just every so often, it hasn't happened a lot. I would suggest that you contact BB if you didn't get the email simply b/c you may have accidentally turned off their emails. For many months I wasn't getting their emails, including the ones they send out every three months for your "anniversary" with a 20% off code. (Have you gotten those? You should have gotten one in May for your 3 month anniversary.) Finally I contacted them and they said I had selected NOT to receive emails-- not sure how I did that-- and they switched it back. I've been getting all the emails ever since.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't get e-mails about choosing my products on any of my 3 accounts, so I am happy I have MUT to tell me when to e-mail them LOL

I let the know which product I wanted in each box with one e-mail and they said they were all reserved, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys how disappointed I am in the 100% pure body wash! I just took a shower and used them and they weren't what I was expecting at all. First of all, they are not easy to rip open at all. I had to use scissors just to get it open . And then the consistency was not like a body wash at all it was more of a soapy water. I ended up using both packets with my loofah and they didn't even do the job, I needed to use my regular body wash as well just to feel clean. The smell was good but that was the only positive thing I have to say about it. I was planning on buying the full-size just because I thought the scent would be amazing but not anymore!


OMG I just had the exact same experience with it this morning! What a waste of a sample! So disappointing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I got one of my boxes super early this month and while it's a great box, I did not get the Ruffian in Ambrosia that I reserved, sigghhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should definitely email them. They need to know that this is unacceptable.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 9, 2014)

WHAT?!  Shipping this month was crazy fast!!  




Normally it takes 5-6 days from the time my box shows that it's ready in TN!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't have a clicky truck or any shipment confirmation, but yesterday my Birchbox was waiting for me!! I received box # 52. (Thus, I did not get the Rosary Ruffian that I requested. C'est la vie.) 




The eyeliner is black for those of you who are curious. I'm very excited to try the hair mask and face serum. The Naobay lotion smells wonderful! I'm also a perfume hoarder, so I'm happy to have yet another vial. Great box for me!!

ALSO, this box offers the yearly subscription to Women's Health. For those who OPTED OUT last year, did the process work for you? I tried to opt out because I wasn't interested in the subscription, but I never received the money and I've been receiving Women's Health for about a year now. Grrr!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 9, 2014)

casey anne said:


> When I see a lot of us having boxes out for delivery on the same day, I think many end up getting the same box. Curious though if all of us reserved Valentine.


I rec'd my shipping e-mail late Monday night. I  have Valentine reserved and have not yet received any of the samples in Box 37. It's not an awful box but I'm not feeling the love for it either. I received the Marcelle BB cream in May and didn't like it. I received Whish exfoliating wash last year and it left no impression in me. Reading the comments about the body wash (which I have no interest in receiving anyway) kinds pushes me over to sad territory. The only positive thing I feel towards this box right now is that it doesn't contain shampoo/conditioner and/or a Davine's product. I've received one or both of those in every box but January's this year.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't believe that so many of you have not received your nail polish that you requested, this sure is turning out to be an interesting month. At least most of the boxes so far have been full of great products. I would be so happy to receive two of the hair masks, my hair is relatively short and I definitely think I could get about 4-6 uses out of those little tubs.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> WHAT?!  Shipping this month was crazy fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my boxes went from TN to NJ over night, my box should be here in no time! I'm hoping by the end of the week. I couldn't believe how fast it moved either.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I rec'd my shipping e-mail late Monday night. I  have Valentine reserved and have not yet received any of the samples in Box 37. It's not an awful box but I'm not feeling the love for it either. I received the Marcelle BB cream in May and didn't like it. I received Whish exfoliating wash last year and it left no impression in me. Reading the comments about the body wash (which I have no interest in receiving anyway) kinds pushes me over to sad territory. The only positive thing I feel towards this box right now is that it doesn't contain shampoo/conditioner and/or a Davine's product. I've received one or both of those in every box but January's this year.


The body wash is awful. I am loving the Valentine and the Harvey Prince body lotion though. And the Marcelle serum, well I used it this morning and it's fine I guess, so we'll see.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

No clicky trucks on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it was last month that my box pages didn't update til the 11th either.  I must be on the D list or something lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2014)

Since tomorrow is the big day, should we make a swap thread?  I didn't see one.  Seems there are a lot of new products to try out this month!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Since tomorrow is the big day, should we make a swap thread? I didn't see one. Seems there are a lot of new products to try out this month!


@ started one yesterday!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133223-birchbox-swaps-july-2014/


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 9, 2014)

L*G* said:


> What color was the eyeliner? That's my box too!!


Raina, it's a navy blue 



Jennifer Leigh said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Double congrats!! Two wins? Awesome! You must have mega luck, you should go play the lottery
> 
> ...


Will be emailing for sure! 



kawaiimeows said:


> You should definitely email them. They need to know that this is unacceptable.


Yeah, I will def be emailing, just such a shame that it turned out this way.  I hope they figure out how to actually pull this off b/c its a great idea!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 9, 2014)

They really shouldn't do things like pick your own sample or the add-ons unless they are equipped to handle it properly. I understand that they want to grow and change, but they should have realized that there are people out there who have prepaid for their box and wouldn't have been charged on July 1st. Basing their sample distribution on that one variable alone was asinine. They're going to have a ton of pissed off people who don't get the item they picked.

I cancelled my account and am debating re-subscribing. I'll see tomorrow after the pages fully update.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm surprised by how much I like the Harvey Prince lotion. I got the perfume in May and it...wasn't for me. But the lotion has a slight difference in the scent.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 9, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> They really shouldn't do things like pick your own sample or the add-ons unless they are equipped to handle it properly. I understand that they want to grow and change, but they should have realized that there are people out there who have prepaid for their box and wouldn't have been charged on July 1st. Basing their sample distribution on that one variable alone was asinine. They're going to have a ton of pissed off people who don't get the item they picked.
> 
> I cancelled my account and am debating re-subscribing. I'll see tomorrow after the pages fully update.


Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:

-A very limited time to choose

-while limited supplies last

-only available for yearly 6 3 month, and those with automatic billing

-unavailable for those who subscribe in the middle of the previous month. Etc

These kinds of limitations aren't unheard of.

AFAIC, The frustrating part is definitely where the CSRs weren't aware of what would affect ones eligibility and ultimately promised something they shouldn't.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 9, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:
> 
> -A very limited time to choose
> 
> ...


again birchbox is full of shit

i love bb but im sick of this kind of crap

i worked that day so by the time i got home only relic was left  so i chose it

i got my box today and it did indeed have relic in it... and on all my subscriptions this month i cancelled and resubscribed


----------



## Dashery (Jul 9, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:
> 
> -A very limited time to choose
> 
> ...


This sounds reasonable to me.

I am still confused why pre-paying caused issues. I pre-paid and had no problem. But then again, I got the lip stain and it seems that all the issues thus far have been with the nail polishes.

Still, if BB made the limitations clear, the pick your sample idea is still pretty cool. I'll give them a bit of slack since it is their first time trying something like this. Hopefully, they'll have worked the kinks out for next time. (If they ever do it again.)


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my box today!  Spoiler free!  .

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb19

Got the lip stain I requested and I'm interested in trying the Naobay lotion.  But I'm not that excited about the rest.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 9, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:
> 
> -A very limited time to choose
> 
> ...


I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?

I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 9, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> I just hope they got the email. I'm usually paranoid that it doesn't go through. Tried to DM saying that I sent the email but they don't accept messages unless they are following you *pout* so I just tweeted them that I sent the email lol
> 
> The other sweepstake they replied to my email so that I knew they received it, so hopefully they do it again for this!
> 
> I've never tried their mascara before and I had really wanted that liner too!


Did you ever get a confirmation email?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 9, 2014)

L*G* said:


> Did you ever get a confirmation email?


For the AskBenefit? No. *pout* when I won the Vasanti sweepstake they replied to my email saying 'thank' so I knew that they received the email. I'm hoping they do that again for this.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 9, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> They really shouldn't do things like pick your own sample or the add-ons unless they are equipped to handle it properly. I understand that they want to grow and change, but they should have realized that there are people out there who have prepaid for their box and wouldn't have been charged on July 1st. Basing their sample distribution on that one variable alone was asinine. They're going to have a ton of pissed off people who don't get the item they picked.
> 
> I cancelled my account and am debating re-subscribing. I'll see tomorrow after the pages fully update.


I'm sure they though they were equipped to handle it properly.  Companies don't do big product or process rollouts without at least some internal testing.  I'm on a development team for large enterprise systems, and we test the heck out of new code and new hardware.  Typically for a month or two.   Things still go wrong sometimes, despite the team's best efforts. 

We don't know what happened, IT-wise.  Bad code, hardware failure, network issue,  poltergeists.  I give BB credit for trying to make it right, because that's all you can do in a situation like this, aside from learning from the failure and putting procedures in place to prevent it from happening again.  They seem to be responsive to complaints from people who didn't get the their pre-selected item, and are sending the item out separately, or compensating with points.

Since no IT system is ever going to be perfect, all you can ask for is good customer service when there's a failure.  And it sounds like that's what's happening here.


----------



## CassieM (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got my box and I love it! They even sent my correct choice (CR lip stain in valentine) which surprised me! I'm a little meh about the brow pencil, but will definitely use everything else. Yay BB!


----------



## CassieM (Jul 9, 2014)

Whoops forgot to attach my pic!


----------



## misslaurelann (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my box today for the account that I was supposed to receive the lip stain, but I said surprise me on the color. Received:

Klorane dry shampoo (got this on another acct and wasn't impressed)

naobay body radiance lotion (eh)

sumita color contrast eyeliner in a navy color (I have rec'd black and purple already and am so over these eyeliners)

Vasanti detox facial cleanser (I don't like this brand it doesn't agree with my face)

and two foil packets of 100% pure shower gel which I think is the most absurd way to sample a body wash esp since there's only .067 oz in each of the two packets which should be enough for my arms if I used one packet on each. If you're going to send my a foil packet of body wash there'd better be enough to actually use on my whole body. Even the body lotion sample was a whole ounce. At least the shower gel was an extra and not a sample or I would have flipped my lid. 

This box was full of fail for me this month which I said earlier is what happens when I get my box before the 10th because I was so excited and now I'm even more disappointed than if I'd known I was getting a crappy box before it came.

//end rant


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 9, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:
> 
> -A very limited time to choose
> 
> ...


I never received an email to choose my sample and I really wanted the polish in the rose gold. Don't remember the name. I am a yearly subscriber and searched all my emails to make sure I had not missed it and in fact, never got it. boooooo! I get my bb today so here's hoping.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 9, 2014)

Another thought.....one of the things that software designers and developers dread the most is people using your system in ways you didn't anticipate. That's our single largest source of problem reports - we test a function in every way we can think of, and a user comes along who uses the function in a way we _didn't_ think of.

I'm going to guess that their systems were not designed to handle the condition where people unsubscribe and resubscribe every month.  It's not something that a subscription management system designer would anticipate, I think.  It's something that surprised me when I first started reading these boards - if I were designing a subscription system, I'd be thinking of a magazine subscription - people typically don't cancel/resubscribe to Real Simple every month.  Your design assumes that customers will continue their subscription for some period of months or years.  Some subset of customers will cancel.   A smaller subset of those who cancel will, at some point in the future, resubscribe.  I think the majority of Birchbox's customers do use the service this way.

I'm not saying that doing this is bad or wrong or shouldn't be done. Not at all.  Birchbox themselves have (probably unknowingly) encouraged this in the way that they distribute codes.  I'm just saying that from the problem reports I'm reading here, this seems to be something that their systems aren't fully supporting.  Not surprising, since they were one of the earlier subscription box companies, and this practice probably started much later.

I would guess that Birchbox is going to have to deal with this at some point....either by redesigning the software to better handle frequent cancel/resubscribe cycles, or by discouraging the practice by changing the process somehow.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I never received an email to choose my sample and I really wanted the polish in the rose gold. Don't remember the name. I am a yearly subscriber and searched all my emails to make sure I had not missed it and in fact, never got it. boooooo! I get my bb today so here's hoping.


I also somehow fell through the cracks. I just emailed BB to let them know. I really don't mind missing the option to pick and choose, since I kinda like being surprised (I wouldn't have known about it if I didn't visit MUT). It is a nice option though, especially in your case, where you were hoping for a particular item/color. I hope you get lucky and receive your desired item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 9, 2014)

@@misslaurelann, I think the 'surprise me' option meant you were basically opting out of either choice for the nail polish or lipstain, not let BB decide what color to send you. I interpreted it as hey, you MIGHT get this product if we decide it matches your profile, not you WILL get this product and the color will be BASED on your profile.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 9, 2014)

CassieM said:


> Whoops forgot to attach my pic!


Mine is coming today as well and I picked the same lip stain color! So a high chance I might be the same as yours... received the same brow pencil from ipsy so I'm not a fan.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 9, 2014)

I just noticed that my card didn't get charged until the second.  I didn't have any billing issues so I don't know why.  I'm worried about not getting my polish though, I reserved through the link and got a confirmation.  Not sure why my panties are in a bunch over nail polish.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 9, 2014)

My box hasn't moved in two days. Le sigh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription after I was charged for July, just in case I run low on funds again for August. Really just for my own sanity. However, I haven't gotten a shipping email, and I just got an email saying to resub by the 26th for the women's health box  I have no idea what this means and I'm worried something went wrong with billing (even though they definitely took my money). I just sent them an email.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

I called BB CS at *877-487-7272 *about receiving a JUNE box when I bought a second subscription in JULY.

They are comping me the June box and are shipping out my 2 July boxes, so if this happened to you, contact them. 

The guy I talked to was VERY NICE!!! I told him I got duplicates of my first June box with all that shampoo and I didn't like it the first time around. I was nice, he laughed. They are easy to deal with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Oh, and I got 8 products in the June box ( one a chocolate sample at it's 100 degrees in the shade). Oh my! I was sad about the little chocolate bar but that's it.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> My box hasn't moved in two days. Le sigh.


One of my boxes hasn't moved in a week  :wacko:


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 9, 2014)

I just submitted my resume for a Data Scientist job at Birchbox.  I'm finishing my PhD in a couple months, so I'm applying for all sorts of stuff right now.  On the off chance I end up in that job, you guys can all feel free to blame me if you get a crappy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> WHAT?!  Shipping this month was crazy fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was dropped off before your's and it's still sitting in TN. Oh well, looks like I will not be going spoiler-free this month. And that's ok by me  I am patient.



Elizabeth Mac said:


> I don't have a clicky truck or any shipment confirmation, but yesterday my Birchbox was waiting for me!! I received box # 52. (Thus, I did not get the Rosary Ruffian that I requested. C'est la vie.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool that you got it so early! Definitely e-mail them about the polish.



IMDawnP said:


> I rec'd my shipping e-mail late Monday night. I  have Valentine reserved and have not yet received any of the samples in Box 37. It's not an awful box but I'm not feeling the love for it either. I received the Marcelle BB cream in May and didn't like it. I received Whish exfoliating wash last year and it left no impression in me. Reading the comments about the body wash (which I have no interest in receiving anyway) kinds pushes me over to sad territory. The only positive thing I feel towards this box right now is that it doesn't contain shampoo/conditioner and/or a Davine's product. I've received one or both of those in every box but January's this year.


Looks like most of the box 37's arrived yesterday and received their shipping info earlier so you may be in the clear.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I can't believe that so many of you have not received your nail polish that you requested, this sure is turning out to be an interesting month. At least most of the boxes so far have been full of great products. I would be so happy to receive two of the hair masks, my hair is relatively short and I definitely think I could get about 4-6 uses out of those little tubs.


I'm hoping to get the hair mask. Two of them would be even better. I have short hair now but it's really thick so I still have to use a lot of product, so I'm sure I would only get one use from each of those tubs (i might even have to use both at one time). 

It is sad so many people are having problems but hopefully BB learns from their mistakes and improves. I really would like to see them continue this pick a sample stuff.



KellyKaye said:


> One of my boxes went from TN to NJ over night, my box should be here in no time! I'm hoping by the end of the week. I couldn't believe how fast it moved either.


Lucky you. I wish my box was in NJ!



TippyAG said:


> Think the pick your sample is still a great idea, it's still a new thing and has some bugs, but that's to be expected. They should have been more clear on the limitations:
> 
> -A very limited time to choose
> -while limited supplies last
> ...


I also think it's a great idea. I hope they learn and grow with it so that it continues. 



Angelalh said:


> again birchbox is full of shit
> 
> i love bb but im sick of this kind of crap
> 
> ...


Which relic box did you get?



Rachel S said:


> I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?
> 
> I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.


Agree with you. I'm hoping that they will learn from this but that also customers will learn from it. If you unsubscribed and re-subscribed for the 100 points, your box was also essentially free. So, there is a plus side to everything.



Lyllis said:


> I'm sure they though they were equipped to handle it properly.  Companies don't do big product or process rollouts without at least some internal testing.  I'm on a development team for large enterprise systems, and we test the heck out of new code and new hardware.  Typically for a month or two.   Things still go wrong sometimes, despite the team's best efforts.
> 
> We don't know what happened, IT-wise.  Bad code, hardware failure, network issue,  poltergeists.  I give BB credit for trying to make it right, because that's all you can do in a situation like this, aside from learning from the failure and putting procedures in place to prevent it from happening again.  They seem to be responsive to complaints from people who didn't get the their pre-selected item, and are sending the item out separately, or compensating with points.
> 
> Since no IT system is ever going to be perfect, all you can ask for is good customer service when there's a failure.  And it sounds like that's what's happening here.


This is completely true. I think their response to the complaints has been excellent. We need to cut them some slack probably. Also, MUT is only a small sample of their customers. Probably most people don't have multiple subscriptions or do all this unsubbing/re-subbing that MUTers do. So, there is a very good chance that overall BB deems this as a very successful launch. 



misslaurelann said:


> Got my box today for the account that I was supposed to receive the lip stain, but I said surprise me on the color. Received:
> 
> Klorane dry shampoo (got this on another acct and wasn't impressed)
> 
> ...


If you were supposed to get the lip stain and got it in writing, definitely e-mail them. They seem to be making good for everyone who didn't get their chosen sample.



meggpi said:


> I just noticed that my card didn't get charged until the second.  I didn't have any billing issues so I don't know why.  I'm worried about not getting my polish though, I reserved through the link and got a confirmation.  Not sure why my panties are in a bunch over nail polish.


Eek hope you still get your polish. If it charged automatically with no issues though then you are probably fine. Also, they might have charged you on the 1st really and your card might just not have posted it for 24 hours. A lot of cards do this.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

P.s. did you know there was a quote limit on MUT? Yep, that's why I just had to break that up into two posts. Never knew that before...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?
> 
> I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.





Rachel S said:


> I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?
> 
> I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.


I



Rachel S said:


> I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?
> 
> I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.


I



Rachel S said:


> I also think it was a cool idea. They offered something nice to subscribers and it was a limited offer. That is not unusual for a company to do. I was aware that it was "while supplies last", not sure if that was in the email or on the website though. I was able to pick my polish but by the time I got to picking the lip stain on my 2nd sub, the one I wanted was out so I chose the other. I wasn't pissed about it. Honestly BB does more to please their customers than any other sub I've seen. It is disappointing to miss out on an opportunity, I totally get that... but why is this month any different than prior months where we didn't get to choose a specific sample?
> 
> I don't understand all the backlash. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, I guess.


It wouldn't bother me so much if the item I chose weren't available; what would get backlash out of me is if I ended up with no sample at all to compensate for it. It wouldn't even have to be polish, just something--it would irritate the snot right out of me to get a 4 item box unless one of those items were full size and pricey.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2014)

What the frak??? Sorry I quoted the same message 5 times!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

Wait- so I got the email and chose the Ambrosia Ruffian polish, but I'm not going to get it because ______________?

I'm a pay as you go subscriber, that's the way I roll on all subs when possible because 2 crappy boxes in a row and that box is voted off the island.

Are you all saying that only those who subbed for 3, 6 or 12 months actually got a vote in their box contents?

If so, and I can believe this, then WHY didn't they send the email to their long term subscriptions ONLY? They certainly know who's who.

Nothing like dangling the carrot and seeing who the suckers are who care what goes in their boxes, Birchbox.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I just submitted my resume for a Data Scientist job at Birchbox.  I'm finishing my PhD in a couple months, so I'm applying for all sorts of stuff right now.  On the off chance I end up in that job, you guys can all feel free to blame me if you get a crappy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@ yeee!!! econ phd?!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2014)

I received Box 4 yesterday.  First time in a long time since I received a box this early.  Received the polish in Ambrosia.  Nothing else wows me, but I'll use it all.  Enough with the black eyeliners though.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @ yeee!!! econ phd?!


Business phd, with a focus on econometrics and quantitative marketing.  My dissertation uses choice models, so I figure I could be a good fit for this sort of job.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2014)

Well according to CS, I am getting a July box even though I got an email telling me to resub for a July box. Really interested to see what my box contents will update as, when they do update.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am DYING to know what is in my box! It shipped yesterday but only just updated today and is still in TN. Whomp whomp.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Business phd, with a focus on econometrics and quantitative marketing.  My dissertation uses choice models, so I figure I could be a good fit for this sort of job.


nice! i definitely appreciate a good econometrician and love me some choice models. hi five! i'll send you a PM!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 9, 2014)

My box came in!

I picked the valentine lip stain and got box 37.

I'm fine with everything except for the shaving cream but now at least I know I won't get it again unless there are other scents of course lol

The hello body cream is heavenly, I'll probably try the Marcelle serum tonight, and the 100% Pure next time cause I just took a shower.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

Could someone post the box link for July? I got a UPS ( the real UPS too) tracking number and they list my messed up sub box as BB1 so I want to see what's in box number one.

Have no idea what's in the other one.. It's coming the usual slow route, lol.

Thanks. I promise to find a way to bookmark the links this time.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got my box today! First time, in 17 months of Birchbox, that I have gotten it before the 10th and the pages update. It wasn't too much of a surprise because I had narrowed it down to 2 boxes. I got box 7! I got the Relic I had chosen. It is very pretty. I love metallics. I also got 2 cute jars of the beauty protector mask, Posiebalm, Naobay lotion, and Real Chemistry peel. I think this might be my best box. Everything is stuff I will use myself.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

I seriously freaked out when I saw the 100% Pure shower gel samples.....I LOVE 100% Pure and I tried their foaming body wash and didn't care for it (because it was foam and didn't lather) This is suppose to lather and OMG I want to try it so badly! Ill probably buy it anyways but a sample would be fantastic!

....naturally, as this is my OMG item this month, I wont likely get it, but hey, a girl can dream. I don't even have a clicky truck yet. I have never ever had an early box though so nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> I seriously freaked out when I saw the 100% Pure shower gel samples.....I LOVE 100% Pure and I tried their foaming body wash and didn't care for it (because it was foam and didn't lather) This is suppose to lather and OMG I want to try it so badly! Ill probably buy it anyways but a sample would be fantastic!
> 
> ....naturally, as this is my OMG item this month, I wont likely get it, but hey, a girl can dream. I don't even have a clicky truck yet. I have never ever had an early box though so nothing out of the ordinary here.


I'm sorry to break this to you, but I used my samples this morning and it was like soapy water with no lather. It was very disappointing and a complete waste of product and of a sample. It smelled great though.


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 9, 2014)

i am so mad i never received my june birchbox and they told me they would resend it i just emailed because i hadnt got it yet and they said that since my boxes arent making it to me they will not send anymore which explains i got shipping info already for july box on my other account but not the account that i didnt get junes.  they havent offered a refund points or anything and it is my original account i have had for 6 months now.  makes me want to cancel both accounts


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 9, 2014)

o yeah and when at first they said they would resend it i asked to make sure my free lip gloss would be in there that i was getting with the code and they said yes so it makes me extra mad they decided not to resend it.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I got my box today! First time, in 17 months of Birchbox, that I have gotten it before the 10th and the pages update. It wasn't too much of a surprise because I had narrowed it down to 2 boxes. I got box 7! I got the Relic I had chosen. It is very pretty. I love metallics. I also got 2 cute jars of the beauty protector mask, Posiebalm, Naobay lotion, and Real Chemistry peel. I think this might be my best box. Everything is stuff I will use myself.


I'm really really really hoping for Box 7. I could get 4 different boxes so its at least a good shot. What time was your box shipped at?


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> One of my boxes hasn't moved in a week  :wacko:


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just shows "initiated" and nothing past that. But I guess a tracking number is still something!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Could someone post the box link for July? I got a UPS ( the real UPS too) tracking number and they list my messed up sub box as BB1 so I want to see what's in box number one.


The "BB 1" thing you see in UPS tracking isn't related to the actual box numbers.

eta: but here's the link for your viewing pleasure!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/July-2014/July-2014-bb1


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm really really really hoping for Box 7. I could get 4 different boxes so its at least a good shot. What time was your box shipped at?


It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm

Launched 7/8 Atlanta 5:34am

They finally figured out they didn't need to send it all over the country before getting to me. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm
> 
> Launched 7/8 Atlanta 5:34am
> 
> They finally figured out they didn't need to send it all over the country before getting to me. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


Mine initiated 24 minutes before your's so I think it's still a good shot... 

Mine hasnt said anything since initiating in TN though :-(


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm
> 
> Launched 7/8 Atlanta 5:34am
> 
> They finally figured out they didn't need to send it all over the country before getting to me. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


Now I'm hoping for box 7!! My box was born and launched within minutes of yours!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 9, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'm sorry to break this to you, but I used my samples this morning and it was like soapy water with no lather. It was very disappointing and a complete waste of product and of a sample. It smelled great though.


Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for sharing though! Yeah the smell is why I keep using my full sized bath foam. hmmm :/


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 9, 2014)

@@linda37027 I got box 7 too!  I'm pretty happy with it. @ mine was "born" at 9:55pm on the 7th, was in Atlanta yesterday and made it to me in Florida today - I'm kind of amazed, lol. 

The only thing I'm not thrilled with is getting another hair sample.  After getting another one last month, I unchecked the hair sample box, but it apparently didn't do anything.  I mean, I love my hair products, but this is like the 6th month in a row where I've gotten either shampoo, conditioner, or leave-in conditioner in my box, I want something new! 

The BP mask smells like all their other stuff, which makes me happy since I'm addicted to the scent - I bought the full sized shampoo/conditioner &amp; de-tangler the last time I needed shampoo, so I like the line.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

for those who used summerlip or summerwash, or the other extra product back in June 12- June 23rd, I emailed BB about it and they stated that those products are going to be shipped separately.

Wow.   I guess it was cheaper for them to ship them separately than trying to match it up in the actual boxes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 9, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> i am so mad i never received my june birchbox and they told me they would resend it i just emailed because i hadnt got it yet and they said that since my boxes arent making it to me they will not send anymore which explains i got shipping info already for july box on my other account but not the account that i didnt get junes.  they havent offered a refund points or anything and it is my original account i have had for 6 months now.  makes me want to cancel both accounts


Wow. That is some bad customer service. I would be calling and demanding an actual solution to the problem because Birchbox cancelling your account because they can't send a box on time to the correct address is a very crappy thing to do.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> No clicky trucks on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it was last month that my box pages didn't update til the 11th either.  I must be on the D list or something lol.


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope there isn't a problem. I had a box one month where they either didn't receive enough or any at all of a sample that was supposed to be in my box per the box contents. It shipped late and they substituted that sample with something that, in my opinion, was less desirable.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> WHAT?!  Shipping this month was crazy fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Viera neighbor -- hope mine arrives that quickly!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The "BB 1" thing you see in UPS tracking isn't related to the actual box numbers.
> 
> eta: but here's the link for your viewing pleasure!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/July-2014/July-2014-bb1


Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had fun looking at all of the various boxes anyway. Only about 2-3 punishment boxes, IMO. 

I'm thinking about getting my hubby a BB Man sub. 

If he hates it, I might like some of it. LOL.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 9, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I'm a Viera neighbor -- hope mine arrives that quickly!


There are four of us at work who get Birchbox, I have mine and the girl that lives in Sebastian got hers, but the 2 over on Merritt Island are still waiting!


----------



## flynt (Jul 9, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Wait- so I got the email and chose the Ambrosia Ruffian polish, but I'm not going to get it because ______________?
> 
> I'm a pay as you go subscriber, that's the way I roll on all subs when possible because 2 crappy boxes in a row and that box is voted off the island.
> 
> ...


No, it's people who have 3, 6, or 12 month subscriptions or people who have monthly subs that are charged automatically at the beginning of the month.  It's the subscriptions that are cancelled and renewed (to take advantage of codes or prepay) that they are saying are impacted. I cancel my second account every month so it would be impacted.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2014)

My 3rd sub's June box came yesterday; the July box came today. That's two of my July boxes that were a surprise. I think I may be getting sampled out, 'cause I'm just not excited about anything I got. Box 63:

 
Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Supergoop!® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner - Black
Naobay Body Radiance Lotion
SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> My 3rd sub's June box came yesterday; the July box came today. That's two of my July boxes that were a surprise. I think I may be getting sampled out, 'cause I'm just not excited about anything I got. Box 63:
> 
> Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
> 
> ...


Those vitamins are such a bummer! I thought it was a great idea for a sample but you don't even get one serving size and they taste way too much like a vitamin to trick anyone into thinking they're indulging.

On a better note, I've been really wanting to try the Number 4 spray and I hope you like it.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> There are four of us at work who get Birchbox, I have mine and the girl that lives in Sebastian got hers, but the 2 over on Merritt Island are still waiting!


Maybe they're working their way north?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> @@linda37027 I got box 7 too!  I'm pretty happy with it. @ mine was "born" at 9:55pm on the 7th, was in Atlanta yesterday and made it to me in Florida today - I'm kind of amazed, lol.
> 
> The only thing I'm not thrilled with is getting another hair sample.  After getting another one last month, I unchecked the hair sample box, but it apparently didn't do anything.  I mean, I love my hair products, but this is like the 6th month in a row where I've gotten either shampoo, conditioner, or leave-in conditioner in my box, I want something new!
> 
> The BP mask smells like all their other stuff, which makes me happy since I'm addicted to the scent - I bought the full sized shampoo/conditioner &amp; de-tangler the last time I needed shampoo, so I like the line.


  
I'd actually be quite happy with the hair mask  I feel like I need to change up my hair care routine a bit right now.

When did you change your profile? May have been too late for it to effect for July box but hopefully no hair stuff in August for you!



jesemiaud said:


> My 3rd sub's June box came yesterday; the July box came today. That's two of my July boxes that were a surprise. I think I may be getting sampled out, 'cause I'm just not excited about anything I got. Box 63:
> 
> Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
> 
> ...


I really want to try that eye creM. It's not in any of the boxes I can get so I will be hoping it pops up on the trade thread.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh heyyyy! One of my boxes is at the local post office, I should receive it tomorrow. How exciting, I'll be promptly cancelling my account and resubscribing to get the extra 100 points, because that's just how I roll.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

Sad face.  Box 45.

-- CR lip stain in Valentine

-- NAOBAY Body Radiance Lotion

-- Ofra eyebrow pencil

-- Real Chemistry peel

-- 100% Pure Gingerade shower gel

I already have the lip stain and the eyebrow pencil.  I'm kind of glad I received this shower gel because I'm curious despite (or maybe even because of) the bad reviews so far since a body wash -- or shampoo or face wash -- isn't necessarily ineffective even if it doesn't foam.  We're just used to the idea that soap *must* foam.  And I was actually hoping to get the peel, so that's nice.  I was just actively hoping against the lip stain and eyebrow pencil because I already have those two.  Oh, well.  I still have two boxes that might be better!  (And I'm definitely sending in the card to get the refund as soon as I print out my subscription confirmation!  If they're going to offer it, I'm going to take it.)


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 9, 2014)

Are people who requested specific items (a certain color polish or lippie) generally getting them?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Jackieblue said:


> Are people who requested specific items (a certain color polish or lippie) generally getting them?


It seems incredibly iffy at this point.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jackieblue said:


> Are people who requested specific items (a certain color polish or lippie) generally getting them?


I got mine!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> It seems incredibly iffy at this point.


I am sure I still have the IM from CS assuring me they had my correct choice and that I would get it, so I will be fairly annoyed if I don't. Just curious to see how the first time trying this was going. Iffy is not promising, but I hope they can learn from this and make it work next time.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 9, 2014)

I feel repetitive this month but still no clicky truck! At least the box contents should update tomorrow.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 9, 2014)

@ I changed my profile on the 10th or 11th last month - pretty much as soon as I saw I was getting more hair stuff, lol!

@@Jackieblue I received what I reserved. So did my coworker.  Neither of us re-subbed/prepaid, just normal automatic subs.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

So I get 3 boxes total. One of them is sent to my mom. I never got the e-mails to pick my products, so I e-mailed BB CS directly and told them I wanted one of each shade of the Ruffian polishes.

I was told that my choices were confirmed.

I got my first box today and there's a Cynthia Rowley lip stain in "valentine" in my box. No polish. Not happy at all.

Is this something I can actually complain about considering they told me themselves that my choices were "reserved?" I mean that was a total bummer when I expected polish and got something I didn't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Mine initiated 24 minutes before your's so I think it's still a good shot...
> 
> Mine hasnt said anything since initiating in TN though :-(


We must have the exact same box! (7/7/2014 09:26 PM) Mine hasn't moved yet either.

ETA: I'd be happy with box 7, but I was really hoping for an eyeliner this month.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I get 3 boxes total. One of them is sent to my mom. I never got the e-mails to pick my products, so I e-mailed BB CS directly and told them I wanted one of each shade of the Ruffian polishes.
> 
> I was told that my choices were confirmed.
> 
> ...


I plan on contacting them if I do not get my selection.  If there was a possibility that I would not get it then they should have stated "we have noted your preference and will do our best to make sure you get what you would like.  However please note due to limited quantities, subsitutions may be made."

I know they have offered to send the color people chose to them after being contacted.  I feel like if they say they will do something they should stick to it.  But that is just my 2 cents.

ETA: My BB was "born" on 7/8/14 at 8:34 in Mt Juliet TN and no movement.  I reserved Ambrosia on this account and this is my yearly sub I have had open since Jan 2012


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I get 3 boxes total. One of them is sent to my mom. I never got the e-mails to pick my products, so I e-mailed BB CS directly and told them I wanted one of each shade of the Ruffian polishes.
> 
> I was told that my choices were confirmed.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I would simply because they need to know this experiment was a big old FAIL.  They need to either run this pick-a-sample program better and make sure that what people are reserving is actually what is being sent out or not do it at all.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> We must have the exact same box! (7/7/2014 09:26 PM) Mine hasn't moved yet either.
> 
> ETA: I'd be happy with box 7, but I was really hoping for an eyeliner this month.


I am hoping not to get an eyeliner... Lol. If I get eyeliner and u get 7, we can swap 

We will have to compare notes tomorrow morning when the boxes post and see how ours compare since we both had our boxes initiate at the exact same time.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm
> 
> Launched 7/8 Atlanta 5:34am
> 
> They finally figured out they didn't need to send it all over the country before getting to me. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


Mine did the same and I got box 7 today as well.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Mine did the same and I got box 7 today as well.


What time did your box initiate?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Honestly, I would simply because they need to know this experiment was a big old FAIL.  They need to either run this pick-a-sample program better and make sure that what people are reserving is actually what is being sent out or not do it at all.


I agree, they need to be made aware of how badly this went. If I receive my boxes that had not only the sample confirmation e-mail but the CS confirmation as well and the samples aren't included I think they need to know that I (and other members) are displeased.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I am hoping not to get an eyeliner... Lol. If I get eyeliner and u get 7, we can swap
> 
> We will have to compare notes tomorrow morning when the boxes post and see how ours compare since we both had our boxes initiate at the exact same time.


Haha! I just really want that Cynthia Rowley silver liner, so I was hoping a little more for box 23 this month.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 9, 2014)

My box was born on 7/3 in TN and hasn't shown any movement since.  Is this real life???  &lt;_&lt;    Maybe it'll be one of those months where it randomly shows up.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Given the holiday I would say this is normal. I'm sure nothing happened with it on the 4th or over the weekend... And a lot of boxes that initiated on the 7th have gone nowhere.

I checked and last month my box initiated on the 4th and arrived on the 11th. Given the holiday this month, if my box initiated on the 3rd I would probably expect it on the 12th or 13th.

I'm guessing since my box initiated on the 7th this month it probably won't come until the 14th. Newgistics is just plain ol' slow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> What time did your box initiate?


9:55pm on 7/7. Newgistics still hasn't updated since Atlanta but I always plug the number into USPS as soon as I get it so I knew the post office would deliver today.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


I am! And I would love that BP hair mask!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


Meeeeeeeee! But I have a bad feeling it won't update, hopefully I'm wrong. I really really want the BP mask, laqa and the peel. And of course the ruffian. I don't even care if they get the color wrong, I just want one (2 if I'm lucky).


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

PSA to bring attention to the fine print for the magazine subscription refunds:  Per the fine print, you can't just mark the "No thanks" box and send it back to the address on the front of the card.  You need to print out your original Birchbox subscription order confirmation and send it with the original card (with that "No, thanks" box checked!  If you don't check that box, you *will* get the subscription) that was included in your Birchbox to:

*Rodale Rebate*

*PO Box 26299*

*Lehigh Valley, PA  18002-6299*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I am! And I would love that BP hair mask!





Lolo22 said:


> Meeeeeeeee! But I have a bad feeling it won't update, hopefully I'm wrong. I really really want the BP mask, laqa and the peel. And of course the ruffian. I don't even care if they get the color wrong, I just want one (2 if I'm lucky).


I want to try the hair mask too! That and the benefit Posiebalm, even though I already have the Posietint I can't say no to an adorable mini and I've been wanting to try the balm for months!

I hope they update on time and that there aren't any more issues for everyone this month.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> PSA to bring attention to the fine print for the magazine subscription refunds:  Per the fine print, you can't just mark the "No thanks" box and send it back to the address on the front of the card.  You need to print out your original Birchbox subscription order confirmation and send it with the original card (with that "No, thanks" box checked!  If you don't check that box, you *will* get the subscription) that was included in your Birchbox to:
> 
> *Rodale Rebate*
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone will know the answers but I have questions - Does that mean the email confirmation for the order that includes "Womens Monthly Rebillable Subscription" for the most recent time I have subscribed on that account? Or does it mean the very first time ever subscribing? (I cancel/resub whenever there are codes.) Also, can I send this in for each account or can I only do it once?

TIA!


----------



## Elena K (Jul 9, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I just submitted my resume for a Data Scientist job at Birchbox.  I'm finishing my PhD in a couple months, so I'm applying for all sorts of stuff right now.  On the off chance I end up in that job, you guys can all feel free to blame me if you get a crappy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck! Their headquarters sound like a nice place to work. I applied for two marketing positions before, but didn't get it. Hope you have better luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


So excited!  Assuming they get my polish selection right, I have my fingers crossed for either box 28 or 46.  There are a couple of options I could get that have the Ofra eyebrow pencil, and I got that last month from Ipsy.  I like it okay, but if there's one thing I don't need backups of it's eyebrow pencils!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


ME!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The Hello Body Cream is at the top of my list. But I wouldn't say no to the posiebalm and the BP hair mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


I hope mine updates! Since my box hasn't shipped yet I'm not getting my hopes up....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

I want the hair mask, face peel, and Benefit balm!!! I also would like the other stain--I know I am getting the darker stain and two polishes (or should be, my emails came through automatically). We shall see, but if I at least get my three reserved items and one of my wanted items, I will be a happy subscriber!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow! Tomorrow is the 10th!

I feel like being on pause with BB (seriously. GCs totaling over $100 and nothing to buy) BUT these 100 point codes make to so hard to quit!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope they will be coming out with LE CEW boxes like they did last July. I do not want to spend my points just in case I need them! Please BB, send us some great LE boxes soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I want to try the hair mask too! That and the benefit Posiebalm, even though I already have the Posietint I can't say no to an adorable mini and I've been wanting to try the balm for months!
> 
> I hope they update on time and that there aren't any more issues for everyone this month.


Ahhh! The posie balm! I want that too! I think I want everything I've seen so far actually. I guess I'll be happy no matter what I get this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other news, who is excited for box pages uploading tomorrow? And which product do you want the most?


So ridiculously excited for the box pages to update! I'm really hoping it works out and I get the polishes I reserved for each account (seriously crossing my fingers for no issues this month!), and I will be even more excited if I get to somehow sample the posiebalm, the Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels, and possibly the Real Chemistry peel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my box today! Definitely the earliest box I've ever recieved! Klorane dry shampoo, naobay lotion, Marcelle power serum, 100% pure honey cream wash gingerade, and my choice of lip stain in Sugar.

I'm happy with my box for sure. But I do think my favorite part is the actual box itself. Ha ha.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2014)

still no box on my original account. if i don't see a clicky truck by 12:00 am on july 11th i will hit up bbx to get some points see what's going on. they never ship this box on time, but it's an account with my ideal box each month (my profile has everything checked off on the profile, lol)


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 9, 2014)

Have been a bit busy so finally got around to catching up on my MUT threads. With that said...



linda37027 said:


> I got box 7! I got the Relic I had chosen. It is very pretty. I love metallics. I also got 2 cute jars of the beauty protector mask, Posiebalm, Naobay lotion, and Real Chemistry peel. I think this might be my best box. Everything is stuff I will use myself.


I selected relic too because I love me some silver metallics. Box 7 would totally be my dream box.



linda37027 said:


> It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm.


Eeeppp my box was born a minute later at Mt. Juliet, crossing my fingers I get this box too ^^


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ahhh! The posie balm! I want that too! I think I want everything I've seen so far actually. I guess I'll be happy no matter what I get this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, I almost ordered it, to get the 3 deluxe samples...but I am on a no buy until all my vacations are over. Really hoping it's in my box!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm super confused. I was looking on Instagram and I'm seeing boxes that don't have lip stain or polish in them. They can't all be welcome boxes, right? I thought everyone got the option to choose one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Linnake said:


> I'm super confused. I was looking on Instagram and I'm seeing boxes that don't have lip stain or polish in them. They can't all be welcome boxes, right? I thought everyone got the option to choose one!


There was a 'surprise me' option too, where you might get polish, a lip stain, both, or neither.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, they ran out of stock at some point, so if people did pick quick enough, they're probably getting a box without one. 

ETA: And there were a few hiccups with the reservations. So some people are getting a box without their selection.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 10, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> It was born in Mt. Juliet on 7/7 at 9:50pm
> 
> Launched 7/8 Atlanta 5:34am
> 
> They finally figured out they didn't need to send it all over the country before getting to me. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet.


I wish they would do that for me I live two hours south of Mt. Juliet, but mine went to New Jersey today. Wonder what I can do to get them to just skip the northern route all together. Sometimes it goes to Illinois. A 6 hour drive north then drives it to Atlanta, then to me.

Est. arrival around the 15th or 16th.

That's what's crazy. They waste so much gas shipping it all around the country.


----------



## L*G* (Jul 10, 2014)

So I am on the 100% sample sucking train. Um what the heck was that? I basically scented my loofa before applying real body wash. I've felt more clean after a one night stand.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 10, 2014)

L*G* said:


> So I am on the 100% sample sucking train. Um what the heck was that? I basically scented my loofa before applying real body wash. *I've felt more clean after a one night stand.*


LoL best description ever. It actually made me laugh out loud.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been super sick lately but I've been going to work anyway because my company is a soul sucking machine that punishes people for calling out and offers no sick leave. BUT I am on the phone for 8+ hours a day and that's really hard on a sore throat, not to mention the ridiculous coughing fits that I have to mute myself for. People tend to think I have disappeared or hung up when the line goes silent for a minute at a time.

Long story short, I am calling in sick today (tonight really since I don't want to wake up early just to call in), corporate robots be damned. That means that I will be awake at 3 am when boxes (hopefully) update. Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping I get the polish I requested. If not, I will just email them and let them know. This is really their first time attempting this so I am fairly forgiving.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2014)

L*G* said:


> So I am on the 100% sample sucking train. Um what the heck was that? I basically scented my loofa before applying real body wash. I've felt more clean after a one night stand.


I kinda want to try it just to see how much it sucks. I have never really had a bad experience with body wash before so I'm curious.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

@@KayEss Hope you feel better &amp; you get an awesome box this month! Sometimes a day off of work/doing things can do wonders for things like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sounds like you definitely deserve a little break!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

19 minutes! SO EXCITED! Don't let me down, Birchbox!


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> 19 minutes! SO EXCITED! Don't let me down, Birchbox!


Are you and I the only two nutballs stalking boxes tonight? LOL. This is my first month stalking BB, so I'm pretty curious. I really want the Beauty Protector hair mask, because my hair is tragic and I've heard such good things about BP. I also want the Laqa in Menatour, but I''m guessing that probably won't happen since I got the Laqa in Bee's Knees in my first box last month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Are you and I the only two nutballs stalking boxes tonight? LOL. This is my first month stalking BB, so I'm pretty curious. I really want the Beauty Protector hair mask, because my hair is tragic and I've heard such good things about BP. I also want the Laqa in Menatour, but I''m guessing that probably won't happen since I got the Laqa in Bee's Knees in my first box last month!


Hahaha it sure seems that way! 

Also hoping for the BP mask. Love all the BP things I've tried so far and I LOVE masks of all kinds!

I hope the Laqa ends up being something they send out in different colors to the same account. I've gotten Menatour on all 3 accounts now but I want the other colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2014)

Nope I'm lurking around waiting to see what I'm getting too @@sstich79


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Dangit, Birchbox!

Off to the trade threads...


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm lurking too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I am ecstatic about my boxes this month because HELLO BODY CREAM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because that was literally the one thing I wanted and I'm getting two in two out of three boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

Damn. All of the boxes suck so far. I'm canceling all of them after I review for points  so sick of getting supergoop and number 4. I've been getting a product from them in each box straight since March. I'm still waiting on my box that has yet to ship update and give me a clicky truck (my original account since 2012) if my polish is missing there will be a major problem.


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Dangit, Birchbox!
> 
> Off to the trade threads...


Yours is updated? When I click on "Women's Box," it still shows my June stuff... is there something I'm missing?


----------



## mckondik (Jul 10, 2014)

Yay! my 2nd box is exactly what I wanted: Box 16 with Posiebalm, the ruffian polish in rosary that I requested and the BP hair mask!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2014)

My box didn't update! My mom's didn't either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hmm. I wonder if this has anything to do with me emailing in to reserve my sample this month (as well as hers)? I am assuming you had updates at the appropriate time?

Oh, well, there's always the morning! If it's not up then, I still don't really care--at least I don't have to go to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it will post in the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty happy with mine! 43 on my main account, 31 on my 2nd, and 7 on my 3rd. One of each of the Ruffian polishes! My 2nd and 3rd account boxes are pretty similar but some of the dupes I don't mind having (like the BP hair mask and ruffian polish remover wipes)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes!!! Great boxes for me! All my reserved items plus all three other items I wanted (one of them was in all three boxes). Some item I would not have chosen for myself, but they might end up being great---or going to new homes where they will be enjoyed.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Box 2




Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+ 10,934 
$32.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available

 



Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum 2,728 
$34.00 
Ships Free



 



RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Relic 15,654 
$11.00 
Ships Free



 



RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes
$12.00 
Ships Free



 



Naobay Body Radiance Lotion 6 
$24.00 
Ships Free



 



Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set 2,811 
$34.00 
Ships Free





hmmm.....most this is going on the swap list - I already have the coast scents one, so unless they are different colors....Who has tried the naobay body lotion?


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Dangit, Birchbox!
> 
> Off to the trade threads...


What did you get???



ikecarus said:


> I'm lurking too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I am ecstatic about my boxes this month because HELLO BODY CREAM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because that was literally the one thing I wanted and I'm getting two in two out of three boxes.


Yippee, congrats! I love it when I am crossing my fingers for a particular item and it magically ends up in my box. I always feel so lucky!



nc42 said:


> Damn. All of the boxes suck so far. I'm canceling all of them after I review for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sick of getting supergoop and number 4. I've been getting a product from them in each box straight since March. I'm still waiting on my box that has yet to ship update and give me a clicky truck (my original account since 2012) if my polish is missing there will be a major problem.


Oh no! The peel looks cool and so does the NaoBay lotion but sorry you don't like your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's always a bummer.



sstich79 said:


> Yours is updated? When I click on "Women's Box," it still shows my June stuff... is there something I'm missing?


Mine didn't update either. I'm not sure if they are updating them in waves, or if it has something to do with the sample we picked, or because of another reason entirely. Patience is a virtue I suppose!



mckondik said:


> Yay! my 2nd box is exactly what I wanted: Box 16 with Posiebalm, the ruffian polish in rosary that I requested and the BP hair mask!


Yay! That sounds like a pretty amazing box


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm getting boxes #7, 31, 49! (pictures are in that order) 
















Just hoping that Birchbox will send me the right boxes! Since one tracking hasn't updated since 7/3 and another isn't even in the system yet. (of course those boxes would be the ones with the Ruffian nail polishes)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

box 1 - no rosary...off to email them




Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect 8,487 
$32.00 
Ships Free


 



Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel  5 
$48.00 
Ships Free



 



Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream 1 
$38.00 
Ships Free



 



Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set 2,739 
$34.00 
Ships Free



 



100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel (Honey Cream Wash)
$15.00 
Ships Free


----------



## cari12 (Jul 10, 2014)

Collage of my three!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 10, 2014)

No update for me yet! I'm hoping it'll update by the time I take a break at work. Oh well!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 10, 2014)

No tracking, no update. Back to sleep!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 10, 2014)

* I did pre-pay: I got the email, reserved the polish &amp; got a confirmation email the next day.

I truly doubt pre-pay has anything to do with the error of not getting your polish.

CS saying you can't do this is wrong. Because it shows I'm getting the polish I reserved.

My July box.




I'm getting box 34.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb34

I'm really happy it's a 6 item box.

Though 2 are dupes from my 2nd box sub.

I can give those to my daughter.

Let's just hope the warehouse and shipping don't have major issues.

Which is entirely possible.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2014)

No box update for me


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Uggh box 38, well everything but the eyeliner will be finding new homes...assuming my box ever moves from TN!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeeeeeesssss! Birchbox! Best month ever, I got my dream box: number 7!

So excited for both of my boxes, come to me my preciouses!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 10, 2014)

i'm getting Box 44, I'm happy with that! I really wanted to smell the hp gardenia and i'm getting it! its the first time i've ever gotten something i really wanted! not really interested in the mask and the prep and protect but i'm pretty happy with what i'm getting, just wish it could get here sooner than monday.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah it updated!!


Trying to decide how I feel. At first glance I was not thrilled. I am glad I got my requested Ruffian, excited to try the peel, love juice beauty brand, boo for a polish wipe (although I will use it), yeah for 6 items, laqa lippie will be good if it's not an unwearable color, and I like other Harvey prince scents so that may be awesome. I think I've talked myself into being much happier now.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 10, 2014)

No tracking, no update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox really doesn't like me.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 53  :

Super Goop eye cream. I think I must have every product SP ever produced by  now.

NCLA nail wraps, my only hope is to get the blue and purple design

Ofra Universal Brow pencil got last month from Ipsy

Hello Body Cream, I cannot wear scented lotions

St Tropez Gradual Tan for face nope, not happening

Oh well, more stuff for my Circular Swap stash.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm pretty excited for everything, there's really no other products that I wanted this month and I'm getting everything that I've been lusting over. Posiebalm, Laqa, Beauty Protector, Number 4, ruffian... All in all this month is an absolute win for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

I feel like I would have gotten better boxes if my polishes were actually reserved.. pretty much all of the boxes with polish look really good to me!

Oh,well. There's always next month &amp; I'm placing a pretty big order tomorrow after I review all my stuff, so that makes up for so-so boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm getting:

Supergoop CC Cream

Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner

Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia

Naobay Body Lotion

Real Chemistry Peel

No Ruffian Ambrosia as promised by a customer service email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I feel like I would have gotten better boxes if my polishes were actually reserved.. pretty much all of the boxes with polish look really good to me!
> 
> Oh,well. There's always next month &amp; I'm placing a pretty big order tomorrow after I review all my stuff, so that makes up for so-so boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are they still sending you the polish? I hope so!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Are they still sending you the polish? I hope so!


Yep, they are!

I'm wondering if I'll end up getting dupes down the road though, since they're not technically included in my box history. I might e-mail them &amp; ask about that. I'm excited to get my polish but I certainly don't need multiple bottles!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, they are!
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll end up getting dupes down the road though, since they're not technically included in my box history. I might e-mail them &amp; ask about that. I'm excited to get my polish but I certainly don't need multiple bottles!


I didn't even think about that! If I were you, is definitely email them and keep records of all the transactions from the get go. And if they do send it again, you'll be prepared!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Only 2nd account updated and that box is awful (supergoop, number 4, CR liner, vitamins, lotion). Really skeptical that I'm getting my polish when the main account updates.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 10, 2014)

On my original sub, stil no unveiling for me.  

On my second sub, I'm not receiving the Ambrosia that was confirmed. I have already emailed, and am having them check my first account as well, since I should have Rosary there. Two separate BB people did both reservations, so who knows.

My box isn't the most exciting thing in the world. but most of it will get used.

- No. 4 Comb Prep &amp; Protect (I have been wanting to try this)

- Caudalie Divine Oil (excited about this)

- Vasanti Detox Facial Cleanser (I've enjoyed every product by them I've tried so far)

- Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I already have both colors, so this will be traded)

- St. Tropez Gradual Tan Plus (blah)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

I am looking forward to cancelling my second sub! I don't really need nor want 2 BB subs.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Supergoop CC Cream
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box... Meh... Nothing I'm excited about- maybe next month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Mehhh, no box update for me &gt;:|


----------



## cg0112358 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm happy I'm at least getting makeup this time. I've got my profile set to skincare, makeup, and body products so I think they did a pretty good job this time although I would have preferred something else instead of the Klorane dry shampoo. Can anyone tell, does the eyeliner look black or navy. The last thing I need is another black eyeliner but I definitely don't have navy.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 10, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I wish they would do that for me I live two hours south of Mt. Juliet, but mine went to New Jersey today. Wonder what I can do to get them to just skip the northern route all together.
> 
> Sometimes it goes to Illinois. A 6 hour drive north then drives it to Atlanta, then to me.
> 
> ...


Mine has done that the last 2 months. Gone to New Jersey, Indiana, past me to Atlanta and then to me. Took around 6-10 days. I think I didn't get it in May till around the 20th. I hope they do this every month. I was excited to get it this fast.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I checked my box...no polish. I like what's in there, except my polish is missing. Calling customer support tonight and going to let them know I'm disappointed...they emailed me confirming they updated it...


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2014)

Something unique happened this month. Attaching my box photo. I was kind of bummed because I got that Vasanti maybe a year ago. Then, in my product descriptions, a different Vasanti product is listed 



I was sure I was going to get the Posie balm and hair mask, but someone must have said "dang we've sent this chick hair stuff every month" or something. I got my rosary polish and if I get the purple Laqa I will be psyched.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Wow! Tomorrow is the 10th!
> 
> I feel like being on pause with BB (seriously. GCs totaling over $100 and nothing to buy) BUT these 100 point codes make to so hard to quit!


 
There is an awesome thread which will tell you all kinds of things to buy with those points. People are making some pretty great lists.  dare I say I have like. $700 worth of stuff sitting in my cart because of it.... Dreaming of earning points and them coming out with a code 



puppymomofthree said:


> I hope they will be coming out with LE CEW boxes like they did last July. I do not want to spend my points just in case I need them! Please BB, send us some great LE boxes soon!


  
I'm hoping for this too!



nc42 said:


> Damn. All of the boxes suck so far. I'm canceling all of them after I review for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sick of getting supergoop and number 4. I've been getting a product from them in each box straight since March. I'm still waiting on my box that has yet to ship update and give me a clicky truck (my original account since 2012) if my polish is missing there will be a major problem.


  
I actually wish I got that Supergoop eye cream.... I love Supergoop and that's the one product from them I haven't tried that I really want to. It has great reviews!



ikecarus said:


> I'm getting boxes #7, 31, 49! (pictures are in that order)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You pretty much got dream boxes. Wow.



cari12 said:


> Collage of my three!


 
Also jealous of your box situation.



allistra44 said:


> I feel like I would have gotten better boxes if my polishes were actually reserved.. pretty much all of the boxes with polish look really good to me!
> 
> Oh,well. There's always next month &amp; I'm placing a pretty big order tomorrow after I review all my stuff, so that makes up for so-so boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
On the bright side you are still getting the polishes right?



allistra44 said:


> Yep, they are!
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll end up getting dupes down the road though, since they're not technically included in my box history. I might e-mail them &amp; ask about that. I'm excited to get my polish but I certainly don't need multiple bottles!


Def email them. But if you get dupes I have a strong feeling they will trade REALLY well.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

Jackieblue said:


> Something unique happened this month. Attaching my box photo. I was kind of bummed because I got that Vasanti maybe a year ago. Then, in my product descriptions, a different Vasanti product is listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome box. Ruffian, purple Laqa and PC C15!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I'm getting box 23. I had narrowed it down to 4 boxes.... I knew I would get one of the two I didn't really want since that's how it always goes.


I will be keeping the ruffian only.... Maybe the Marcella serum since I have read good things on this thread.... Off to the trade thread!


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 10, 2014)

For the first time in a while, I'm a tiny bit disappointed in my boxes. They aren't terrible, I'll use most of the stuff... But they aren't all that I was dreaming of, either.

Box 15:




Box 49:




Between the two boxes I am getting lots of the body wash that I heard was basically soapy water... but I'll go ahead and just throw them into my suitcase to have on hand for travel anyway. I'm getting the lip stain I chose, which I'm looking forward to trying! But I've got more lotion than I know what to do with anymore and I'm getting another lotion in each box. The rest of the stuff is okay-- I use dry shampoo like crazy so I'll definitely get use of that, and it can't hurt to have an extra eyeliner on hand. In fact, I am going to put together a little makeup bag to keep at work for touch ups or days I'm running late and show up looking like a sick person... So this mini eyeliner will go right in there.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Well I'm getting box 23. I had narrowed it down to 4 boxes.... I knew I would get one of the two I didn't really want since that's how it always goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually received that silver liner a couple months back and thought I would NEVER use it! But then I saw someone on Instagram used it and it looked beautiful. Not at all crazy like I imagined. Just saying, you should look it up before trading... You might be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is in those little BP containers?? I love all BP products, I must know! Haha you got my dream boxes you lucky duck!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2014)

Box 31

And




Box 7!

I'm actually so so so happy about these!!! Yeeee


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I actually received that silver liner a couple months back and thought I would NEVER use it! But then I saw someone on Instagram used it and it looked beautiful. Not at all crazy like I imagined. Just saying, you should look it up before trading... You might be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have an Urban Decay liner that is a silvery white and even though I use it everyday it's going to take like 3 years for me to use it up, lol. So, I figure I should probably swap this one with someone who will use it before 2017.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Box 31
> 
> ...


Lucky lady! Those are two awesome boxes right there!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is my box this month


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Well I'm getting box 23. I had narrowed it down to 4 boxes.... I knew I would get one of the two I didn't really want since that's how it always goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I jinxed you with my eyeliner lust!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> What is in those little BP containers?? I love all BP products, I must know! Haha you got my dream boxes you lucky duck!


It's their new hair mask! I'm so stoked about getting to sample it.


----------



## natashaia (Jul 10, 2014)

I got one of my boxes in the mail yesterday- first time ever I have gotten something before the 10th!

I got klorane dry shampoo, navy sumita eyeliner, 100 pure gingerade body wash packets, vasanti face wash, and a body lotion.

For some reason my sample didn't reserve, but I like my box so I'm ok with it.

My other box hasn't shipped yet, so I can't see the contents on the app or the website.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 10, 2014)

Excited to try the Hello body lotion! I hve never received a Harvey Prince product that I didn't like (okay, Yogini stank to the ends of the earth, no parfumier is going to please everyone.) But I do love Hello and will be glad for a little layering. Also getting the Laqa (score!!!), Paula's Choice C15 serum, Ruffian in Rosary, the Ruffian wipe, and the Vasanti cleanser. Since people have been praising Vasanti nine ways to Sunday, I'm excited to try it too!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm sorry I jinxed you with my eyeliner lust!


Haha it's ok. I knew I would get that box. The other box I was hoping against was box 10 and it had fragrance in it... Since I have received a bunch of fragrance this year already and have the don't send more than 6 fragrance thing checked on my profile, I figured box 10 was unlikely... So I knew it would be 23.

Which box did you get?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Well I'm getting box 23. I had narrowed it down to 4 boxes.... I knew I would get one of the two I didn't really want since that's how it always goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting this box as well. I'm disappointed to not be getting the BP mask or posietint. I will be keeping my whole box though.

I do have a second account this month, but it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## KatieKat (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm receiving box 10 and it's not my favorite. I won't be using the eyebrow pencil as my eyebrows need no assistance and this is the 3rd Harvey Prince perfume I've received in 4 months...you think they could at least send a little more brand variety if they have to send perfumes!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm receiving box 10 and it's not my favorite. I won't be using the eyebrow pencil as my eyebrows need no assistance and this is the 3rd Harvey Prince perfume I've received in 4 months...you think they could at least send a little more brand variety if they have to send perfumes!


What does your profile say about fragrance? I have also received the other two Harvey's in the last few months too so I figured they wouldn't send me this one since I have please don't send so much fragrance checked on my profile.

On the bright side. - I know we will love the ruffians and they are worth more than the box


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 22 (my lucky number!). My dream box was 31 because I wanted the posiebalm and the hello body cream, but 22 was my second favorite! I'm excited to try the peel and the Laqa.


----------



## KatieKat (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> What does your profile say about fragrance? I have also received the other two Harvey's in the last few months too so I figured they wouldn't send me this one since I have please don't send so much fragrance checked on my profile.
> 
> On the bright side. - I know we will love the ruffians and they are worth more than the box


I have the 'no more than 6 a year' checked...so I guess I'm halfway there now!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 10, 2014)

FabulousIntrovert said:


> I'm getting box 22 (my lucky number!). My dream box was 31 because I wanted the posiebalm and the hello body cream, but 22 was my second favorite! I'm excited to try the peel and the Laqa.


I'm also getting 22, but I'm admittedly not as excited.  I REALLY wanted box 16 because I SO wanted the posiebalm. I also literally just traded with someone last week for the Laqa in coral and I would bet my left arm that I get the Laqa in coral in my box.  BOO.

And I'm really, REALLY over Number 4.  Seriously. Both my husband and I got it in our boxes last month and now MORE number 4 stuff.  But I should be thankful I didnt get any BB cream this month.


----------



## phanne (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not getting a single shampoo/conditioner or hair product!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm getting the polish I requested! It's a miracle!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I have the 'no more than 6 a year' checked...so I guess I'm halfway there now!


Yay for positive attitudes!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 10, 2014)

My box is showing on my app but not on the website.  So, I don't know if I'm getting what it says I'm getting.

Per the app:

Relic  -Yay

Ruffian remover wipe-meh

Naobay lotion-meh

Real Chemistry  3 minute peel-scared to try

BP Hair mask- Yay

Benefit Posibalm-Yay

So half the box I'm stoked about.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 10, 2014)

Woke up this morning to find a tracking email and one of the two boxes I was hoping for waiting for me.  Good morning indeed!  Anyone know what shades are in the Revealed 2 sample?

There were so many items I wanted this month that it would have been hard to disappoint me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully the ones I didn't get, I'll get next month!  This month has made me really contemplate signing up for a second box, but I'm probably moving in a couple months so I don't want too many addresses to switch.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 10, 2014)

Here are my two boxes:

BB-9


BB-26


I'm excited to get the two Ruffian polishes.  I really liked the blue one in the BB Mermaid kit and the shades pictured on my acct look nice and wearable!  I'm ok with the other samples except the Supergoop.  I don't need/use bb and cc creams and I manage to get loads from sub boxes.  I wish I'd gotten a Posiebalm - I'd love to try before possibly buying.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting box 21 with the Relic polish I chose, and then they said I wasn't getting because of a "billing error" blah blah blah... And my tracking shows I should get it today!! Hoping it comes in before I have to leave for work!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes! For the first time EVER I am not only getting a box from my "like" list, I am get the one I wanted most out of all the combinations!

polish in Rosary

Hello body cream

Polish remover towelette

3 minute peel

Beauty protector hair mask

Posiebalm


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 10, 2014)

No clicky truck for me yet and my box page still stuck on June. I hope it updates.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Le sigh. On the account I have email from CS stating I'll get Rosary, I ended up with box 21:

I'm utterly uninterested in anything in this box. I'm going to email just to register my displeasure with this box since I had in fact come around on Rosary and was actively looking forward to it. I probably wouldn't be annoyed if CS hadn't confirmed I would get it.

On the up side, I'm supposed to get the mythical box 7 on my main account! I'll believe it when I actually get it, though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally, 4 different boxes!! No dupes.

But seriously, Revealed 2 sample gtfo out of 3 of my boxes. I was already disappointed last month that it didn't have any of the shades I actually wanted and these are all exactly the same. On the bright side, now I've had it on all 4 accounts and don't have to worry about getting it again.

Same goes for the Whish shave cream. At least change up the scent and I wouldn't mind getting more.


----------



## IffB (Jul 10, 2014)

Just received shipping notice, and decided to hold off on canceling...this is quite nice for $10 and another month will get me to 500 points.

[SIZE=12pt]Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stainhttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-creamy-lip-stain/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peelhttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/real-chemistry-3-minute-precision-peel/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Juice Beauty® Stem Cellular Booster Serumhttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/juice-beauty-stem-cellular-booster-serum/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Maskhttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-treat-hair-masque/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Harvey Prince Hello Body Creamhttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-hello-body-cream/http://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-hello-body-cream/[/SIZE]


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never been so disappointed with birchbox. Getting 17 and 48.











Neither of these have the Ruffian that I reserved and got CS confirmation that I was going to receive them...and one of them is my annual sub.  I'm also pretty unhappy with the other products.  I feel like they don't really fit my profile at all.

1. Eye cream - Don't have anti-aging stuff or dark circles listed in my profile

2. Peel - I don't like peels, and I have sensitive skin

3. No. 4 - I don't dye my hair or use a hair dryer...and this is in my profile

4. Caudalie - the packet is a joke and looks like one of the free samples you get from Sephora

5. Vasanti - this could be ok

6. St Tropez - I am medium toned what the eff do I need anti-aging tanning stuff for  

7. CS sample - got on other account, don't wear neutrals

8. CR liner - I have way too many eyeliners but at least I can trade this

Going to email CS...after my morning meeting  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2014)

Coming in to join the additional complaining about reserving a ruffian polish and not getting one.

To rub things in my face some more, I hate hair products and I've been getting a non-stop barrage of them. Including all the mini-samples, I've literally received 7 over the last 5 boxes. There is going to be some snippiness going on.


----------



## QueenJane (Jul 10, 2014)

No polish for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have actually been pretty disappointed the last few months that I may cut back to just one box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Coming in to join the additional complaining about reserving a ruffian polish and not getting one.
> 
> To rub things in my face some more, I hate hair products and I've been getting a non-stop barrage of them. Including all the mini-samples, I've literally received 7 over the last 5 boxes. There is going to be some snippiness going on.


It seems like my favorite boxes are always the boxes that DONT have hair products in them. I don't even know if its a psychological thing at this point or what.


----------



## grayc (Jul 10, 2014)

Box 28 for me.  Overall excited; but WOW; that is some purple lipstick... it looks like a crayon.


----------



## okiecat (Jul 10, 2014)

Main account:

Number 4 comb &amp; protect

Lip Stain in Sugar

Naobay Body Radiance

Real Chemistry 3 minute peel

Harvey Prince Gardenia

Other account:

Klorane dry shampoo

Lip Stain in Sugar

Marcelle new age 8 in 1

Naobay Body Radiance

100% Pure ginger shower gel

UGH! I thought I signed up for a Ruffian in Ambrosia and a lip stain in Sugar but I was part of the wonky "last one you pick you get for all" group. Definitely headed to the swaps.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

grayc said:


> Box 28 for me.  Overall excited; but WOW; that is some purple lipstick... it looks like a crayon.


If it helps, it is a balm so it goes on pretty sheer--you can build it up if you want, but I am a professor and wore it and found it perfectly work appropriate.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't know what I will do if I don't get a polish (aside from emailing them expressing my frustration). I've been extremely over birchbox as of recently and the only reason I came back for July was the polish. If I had known it wouldnt be "guaranteed" I would have decided differently.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty happy about this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 10, 2014)

Yay! Box #7 for me!!!


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Jul 10, 2014)

Box 14.   Getting the ruffian rosary I reserved.  Happy with my box!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It seems like my favorite boxes are always the boxes that DONT have hair products in them. I don't even know if its a psychological thing at this point or what.


Right. At this point I'd just rather not get hair care products than get more samples. I am honestly not going to buy any and they're just wasting their and my time. I have this giant box of hair stuff I'm trying to figure out what I want to do with. Guess it's time to visit the trade thread.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Woke up this morning to find a tracking email and one of the two boxes I was hoping for waiting for me.  Good morning indeed!  Anyone know what shades are in the Revealed 2 sample?
> 
> There were so many items I wanted this month that it would have been hard to disappoint me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully the ones I didn't get, I'll get next month!  This month has made me really contemplate signing up for a second box, but I'm probably moving in a couple months so I don't want too many addresses to switch.


Box 46!  This is my box too.  I just got my shipping notice and I'm pretty happy about this box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2014)

Actually, the preview shows the face-brightener instead of the detox -- I'm going to wait until I get my box to send my complain-y email since that's also a duplicate product for me. Maybe I'll convince them to send me another box instead =_=


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Pretty happy about this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucky!! I think that would be my dream box!!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a happy bunny this month!   :wub:    As an aside, is anyone with multiple boxes consistently happy?  I've noticed a lot of dissatisfaction from people with multiples every month.  I'm just curious.  I've had some stinker months but I think I don't care because it's 1 box and only 10 bucks.  I've been tempted by codes to open a second, partially for points and partially for the gambling itch.  I never do it because I think I'd be less happy with the service.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 10, 2014)

code *BBJETBLUE15* gets you 15% off $50 (crosspost from promo codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


I have neither, but I just received my june box from resigning up on another account from June 25th


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> I have neither, but I just received my june box from resigning up on another account from June 25th


Same here, this is my account that I cancelled for June and then ended up getting a June box on anyway. I wonder if that put us at the end of the line, or something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


Yes, one of my boxes didn't update. It's also a box I chose a "mystery sample" so I'm VERY curious about my box contents.

I sent them an email this morning asking if they could update my box page.  I'm sure they're overwhelmed though so if it doesn't update right away, no biggie.

ETA: oh they just got back to me..said "I(t) can take to the end of the day on the tenth for your box page to update. If you do not see a change by tomorrow morning please let us know and we are more than happy to look into the issue further."

Blah I guess I'll keep checking all day.


----------



## catipa (Jul 10, 2014)

grayc said:


> Box 28 for me.  Overall excited; but WOW; that is some purple lipstick... it looks like a crayon.


This is my box too, I am pretty excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Same here, this is my account that I cancelled for June and then ended up getting a June box on anyway. I wonder if that put us at the end of the line, or something.


I haven't received either on my monthly sub but I got a shipping email and box page update this morning on my 2nd account I resubbed on July 1.  They are just dumb, there's no logic to it.  At this point I'm afraid I wont have the ruffian I reserved and they will have run out by the time I find out I'm not getting one.  I will flip out if they try to give my 100 pts if that happens.  But then again I'm being negative about something that hasn't happened yet :wacko: I'm just used to Murphy's Law with BB, lol.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Same here, this is my account that I cancelled for June and then ended up getting a June box on anyway. I wonder if that put us at the end of the line, or something.


no idea, but on mine, it's the box I reserved and got confirmation I would be receiving ruffian polish on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..... so I guess we'll see


----------



## gr8bec (Jul 10, 2014)

I am getting box 60.  I originally got an email stating that I could choose a lip stain color (no mention of the nail polishes) and I chose Valentine, and got a confirmation email.  I will say, though, that I am glad I did not get that and got this box instead.

suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser
Supergoop!® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
Naobay Body Radiance Lotion
ncLA House of Hollywood Nail Wraps


I am happy about all but the Supergoop, but I will still use it.

Edit:  for some reason it would not let me post a picture as a PNG, or JPG.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


Yep, no shipping email or update on my main account.  Crossing fingers that I'll finally get a purple LAQA


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 10, 2014)

So all 3 of my boxes updated, and NONE of them are getting the nail polish that I reserved.

Seriously, wtf was this experiment I don't understand how they could screw this up so horribly bad lol


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

So, as Meatloaf once famously sang, I suppose 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

In addition to the delightful box I got earlier in the week, I did get the Rosary polish in this box:

-  Vasanti Purifying Facial Cleanser -- I've been really liking the Vasanti scrub, so I think I'll like this.

-  Laqa Lip Lube -- I think this another purple.  Hope I can trade for a different color.

-  Paula's Choice Resist C15 -- Not a fan of this brand

-  HP Hello Cream -- I think this may also go to the trade list or be put away for a future Secret Santa gift

But I didn't get the Ambrosia polish in my 3rd box:

-  Jouer Luminizing Moisure Tint

-  Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect -- I've received this before (in a different box) and I don't like the scent or how the product works.

-  Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream -- I got this product in my very first Birchbox (different account).  I just remember that it worked OK, but smelled like fish.  Yuck.

-   Caudalie Divine Oil -- I have a number of oils, not sure I'll use this.

-  Sumita Eyeliner -- as long as it's not black, I'll probably use it.

I forwarded the email with their CSR's confirmation of my reservation, indicating that I'd reviewed my box and the polish isn't there.  I asked them to either send the polish or give me points to buy it in the BB shop.  As long as they make it good, I don't really care that it wasn't in the box.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 10, 2014)

I'M SO SICK OF NO. 4!!! :angry:

Sorry, just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> no idea, but on mine, it's the box I reserved and got confirmation I would be receiving ruffian polish on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..... so I guess we'll see


Same here. I'm keeping my expectations low at this point.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 10, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I'M SO SICK OF NO. 4!!! :angry:
> 
> Sorry, just had to get that out of my system.


You and me both, sister!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm a happy bunny this month!   :wub:    As an aside, is anyone with multiple boxes consistently happy?  I've noticed a lot of dissatisfaction from people with multiples every month.  I'm just curious.  I've had some stinker months but I think I don't care because it's 1 box and only 10 bucks.  I've been tempted by codes to open a second, partially for points and partially for the gambling itch.  I never do it because I think I'd be less happy with the service.


I have had three boxes for ten months (and had two accounts for a few months before that) and am rarely unhappy and have only had a duplicate box twice.  One of my accounts has a blank profile and the other two only have one or two questions answered--I started this 7-8 months ago and have had good luck with it.  The only thing they seem to never send me is theBalm, whenever it is in a box, it never comes to me--but I have had good luck trading.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


I have not gotten anything on my main account which is a yearly sub. I did select an add on this month, so I thought that may be delaying it a bit. This is also the box I chose "surprise me" on, so we will see.

My on and off again account updated with box 47 this morning. Not too exciting, but at least I can try to facial peel.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, color me quite disappointed. I'm getting Box 38:

Supergoop CC Cream

Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner

Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia

Naobay Body Radiance Lotion

Real Chemistry Luminous Peel

No Rosary, which I had to email to reserve because I never got the initial pick-a-sample email. I already emailed CS from the reservation email, so hopefully they can straighten that out right away. I'm irritated though, because I would have preferred just about any of the boxes that included Rosary to this mess of a box. I wanted SO much from this month, and they managed to only give me one of them. I have literally gotten lotion every single month. NO MORE LOTION, how dry do you think my skin is?! I've also gotten fragrance every month, though this is only the second from Birchbox. I got Hello from a free month of Beauty Box 5, Joie from May BB, and Realtree from June Ipsy. I hardly even wear perfume, so these will last me a long time. Plus, my sister just gave me two more full sized bottles this weekend.

I'm neutral about the eyeliner, unless it's black. If it's black, I might just start myself a trade list! BB and CC creams are useless to me because I do full coverage foundation and concealer everyday. I am excited about the peel, so at least it ended on a good note?

Ugh, I sound like such a Debbie Downer, I know. It's just... how can they mess up my preferences THIS badly? I'm going to have to try tweaking my profile. And I have had to email CS every month since I started. Not impressed, Birchbox.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

OooooooOOOO My truck JUST became clicky!!!  Must learn to relax!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2014)

Fwiw, I got all my reserved sample choices, I got the emails and got the confirmation emails.  I'm waiting on one box to update it's the "mystery sample" box.  One of these boxes I got "free" with the $10 back from the Ibotta app.

I'm getting a crapton of Marcelle serum.  Luckily I like it! A few other dupes, should have some decent trading fodder.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 10, 2014)

I actually didn't mind so much that the 100% Pure cream wash wasn't super cleansing. But I don't like my soaps foamy or sudsy. They strip my skin too much. 

But still, it certainly couldn't scrub anything of if you had to. It did nothing about the deodorant residue I tried to get rid of.

But, who cares about that. I mean, that packaging. That packaging!  :angry:  Did Satan design those things???

I cut a little slit into the top and figured I could rip it open. All it did was rip the top off. So then I tried to rip it open again and all I did was tear off the foil. It just separated from that stupid plastic lining inside! And that plastic lining was made of hatred and baby tears. It would not puncture. There I was in the shower, locked in a battle with two foils of soap because I was determined not to get out and use scissors.

I valiantly triumphed. It was...less than worth it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have had three boxes for ten months (and had two accounts for a few months before that) and am rarely unhappy and have only had a duplicate box twice.  One of my accounts has a blank profile and the other two only have one or two questions answered--I started this 7-8 months ago and have had good luck with it.  The only thing they seem to never send me is theBalm, whenever it is in a box, it never comes to me--but I have had good luck trading.


I think maybe trading is what makes multiple boxes worth it.  I am super lazy about getting to the post office and sometimes flat out FORGET (I have a $100 pair of boots from HauteLook that I forgot to mail back, they don't fit and are sitting in my closet).


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 10, 2014)

Box #1 for me... I commented on one of the Facebook spoilers they posted about already getting 4 of the samples they were sharing in previous boxes. They clearly told me "we'll never send you a sample you've already received -- don't worry!"

BS!

Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

LAQA &amp; Co Sheer Lip Lube Pencil (the one already received in last months box. I rated it and clearly put I don't use such things. It had best not be purple again!)

Ruffian Nail Lacquer - Rosary

Ruffian Dressing Room Nail Laquer Remover Towelettes

dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera-Ready Kit

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel

I got the nail lacquer for my daughter, who's birthday is 4 days away. Happy that's in there, at least. Not that they knew that though. This still just means to me I only get to use 2 items out of the 5. I think it's time I cancel and stick with BeautyDNA and Ipsy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

One of my boxes has updated. I'd call this a Prime Punishment box ( with 3 foil samples) except that I DID get the nail polish sample I requested ( Ruffian Ambrosia). Also, I can think of few products I'd less rather have than St. Tropez self- tanner for face or any other self- tanner. A bottle of chemical dye. Phew.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> Yet another box #1 for me! I commented on one of the Facebook spoilers they posted about already getting 4 of the samples they were sharing in previous boxes. They clearly told me "we'll never send you a sample you've already received -- don't worry!"
> 
> BS!
> 
> ...


You can always get the same samples in different colors.  Your Laqa should be another color.  Reviews are not factored into the samples you receive, unfortunately.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You can always get the same samples in different colors.  Your Laqa should be another color.  Reviews are not factored into the samples you receive, unfortunately.


That's what I assumed when they said they never send out the same, as there are multiple colors. I even posted that on Facebook earlier today in reply to their comment. Yet - I still find it to be a bit silly. If it's purple though, I will definitely be emailing them with some words LOL.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's my main box (46):




Got the Ruffian color I'd selected, so that's cool.  I've had the Suki cleanser before, and I love it, so glad to have another sample.  I'm curious to try the Hello lotion, the perfume was much too strong for me, so I'm hoping I like the lotion better. 

The only bummer in the box is the CS Revealed sample.  Ugh.  From the people who brought us  "88 eyeshadows for $5".  That's going straight in the trash.  

Second box (8): 




 
Not thrilling, but OK. A dupe of the Hello lotion.  I haven't tried No 4 products yet,so that'll be fun to play with.  The vitamins are ridiculously overpriced, I'd never buy them.  I just found my HG CC cream and ordered the full size, so I'm not really interested in the Supergoop.   If the CR eyeliner is silver, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> That's what I assumed when they said they never send out the same, as there are multiple colors. I even posted that on Facebook earlier today in reply to their comment. Yet - I still find it to be a bit silly. If it's purple though, I will definitely be emailing them with some words LOL.


I've been dying for the purple laqa. From the pictures I've seen on instagram, it looks really stunning, even though the thought of purple lip stick sounds silly.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

I am quite pleased with my boxes. Assuming I actually get these, it is the sample choices I picked out! I do want that hair mask tho, off to the trade boards I go 







ETA - The purple laqa IS amazing!! I traded for it and am in love, so if I do in fact end up with it this month, I would love to trade it to a new home. It's really lovely, I get compliments on it every time I wear it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

WTF the benta berry moisturizer is back in stock, I just got an email. I have been waiting seriously like 6 months for this :000


----------



## jocedun (Jul 10, 2014)

Add me to the list of ladies who emailed birchbox with my sample selection (CR lip stain in Valentine) but didn't get the correct box. Wahhh.

Birchbox is a hot mess lately! I'm genuinely tired of e-mailing them with problems... that probably sounds so silly, but seriously, I've e-mailed them soooo many times over the last few months. I feel bad for their customer service!  :blabla:

 
I'm too lazy to find the exact quote, but I loved the insight another member made earlier about how these subscription services are probably based on magazines, which leaves rooms for mistakes because behavior of customers is different than you might expect. Whoever said that - I found it so eye-opening! Explains a lot of BB's problems. 
 
It seems that BB technology/distribution is always 3 steps behind their marketing campaigns. So, their marketing is trying to ramp up subscriptions by doing all these collabs/discounts, and their warehouse is stuck in June during July. It's just such a mess.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

YAY!! UPS is delivering my July box TODAY!

This is great CS. They sent me a June box which shipped on  July 3rd, refunded the price and sent a July box out UPS for free..

I think I might want a 3rd subscription while there is a points promo with the magazine. Hmmm,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, I thought that adding a ton of things I really liked and would use to the " My Favorites" section might make a difference in what I get in my boxes, but nope. They have self- tanner so they are hauling it out. They have nail polish remover wipes, so out it goes.

I think I'm going to try cultivating a presence with one of the CS people. That might work... " Will schmooze for samples" LOL. Not really that desperate. 

And those vitamins are just gross to receive as one of the products. They should be a lifestyle extra, like my delicious chocolate bar was yesterday ( in the errant June box with 8 reviewed products).


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I've been dying for the purple laqa. From the pictures I've seen on instagram, it looks really stunning, even though the thought of purple lip stick sounds silly.


I have a purple one from last month just sitting in one of my empty BBs. Reusing the box for the unwanted samples lol. Then again, I have a teenager who likes to dig through my things but she didn't want to lip lube either. I'm just not a fan of lip anything. I use chapstick and on occasion, a sheer or lightly tinted gloss. Actually, lately when I go out I use my NYX Butter Gloss that I got from Ipsy and I love that stuff. 

I will have to do some research into some those trading sites. I tried to stay away since I don't know much about trading and item values, etc. but I think it needs to be done if i'm going to stay a member to at least one of these subscription boxes.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I've been dying for the purple laqa. From the pictures I've seen on instagram, it looks really stunning, even though the thought of purple lip stick sounds silly.


If I did just a couple of quick swipes, so it was very sheer, it was quite pretty. 
If I put another coat or two on, so it was opaque, I looked like The Joker.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 10, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I'M SO SICK OF NO. 4!!! :angry:
> 
> Sorry, just had to get that out of my system.





button6004 said:


> You and me both, sister!


I....I like the No 4 hairspray...and some of the shampoos...both of which I didn't get in my box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Send all your nonaerosol spray and hydrating/volumizing shampoo to meeeee


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 10, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> I will have to do some research into some those trading sites. I tried to stay away since I don't know much about trading and item values, etc. but I think it needs to be done if i'm going to stay a member to at least one of these subscription boxes.


I'd love to try trading, but I have no clue where to start. Is there a trading FAQ around here someplace? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I've been dying for the purple laqa. From the pictures I've seen on instagram, it looks really stunning, even though the thought of purple lip stick sounds silly.


I have worn the purple out very sheer a few times and I like it. Another thing I have done is put it on really heavy before bed. I wake up with the most beautifully pink stained lips. If I am careful with the way I brush my teeth and don't wipe my lips a lot, the stain lasts a long time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'd love to try trading, but I have no clue where to start. Is there a trading FAQ around here someplace? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Unless another mod comes around, I can type up a FAQ about trading when I get home tonight since there's some new faces.

I'm at work browsing via my phone right now and its hard copy/paste things and format and such.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'd love to try trading, but I have no clue where to start. Is there a trading FAQ around here someplace? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just browsing around and noticed there were some classifieds on here for trading. I don't have a very big list yet (one "have" item, one "will have" item) so i'm wondering if I should just wait or I should just reserve a seat and edit as I get more product. I was a member to one site that I had to be on a waitlist for, but I cannot recall the name and never bookmarked the link  :wacko:


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

I know a few companies (Lipstick Queen, for one) have blue lipsticks that are berry colored -- on most people.  I got one purple Laqa and am looking forward to trying it out.  But I know I don't need 2 of them.

@@Lyllis -- there's usually a Birchbox-specific monthly trade list.  If there are other BB items you're interested in trading for, it might be a good place to dip your toe in the trading pond, so to speak.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133223-birchbox-swaps-july-2014/page-2?hl=%2Bbirchbox+%2Bjuly+%2B2014&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2241396


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> I was just browsing around and noticed there were some classifieds on here for trading. I don't have a very big list yet (one "have" item, one "will have" item) so i'm wondering if I should just wait or I should just reserve a seat and edit as I get more product. I was a member to one site that I had to be on a waitlist for, but I cannot recall the name and never bookmarked the link :wacko:


There should be a July Birchbox Swap thread under new topics or somewhere around here. Its a nice easy place to start because you can make a list of what you want and what you have, and contact other people or let them contact you.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


I haven't received either for my main account.



Tamarin said:


> I....I like the No 4 hairspray...and some of the shampoos...both of which I didn't get in my box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Send all your nonaerosol spray and hydrating/volumizing shampoo to meeeee


I like No 4 products as well! I love the hairspray and volumizing shampoo.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2014)

Boo. No polish in one box and lip gloss instead of polish in the other. That on top of all the confusion over my BB plus order, I'm kind of fed up.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is an update for those of us who did not receive the sample we reserved via email. I called BB CS and she said that this has happened with "a small handful" of people who reserved their sample via email with a CS rep. She said she could see in my account that it was reserved, but there was a warehouse issue that prevented us from receiving the sample. She said we would be getting our sample and that we would be contacted shortly via email regarding the mix-up.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

omg - they are giving me an effing run around with my box - I have the email stating I was confirmed for rosary, they see those emails, but they have to "get" back to me.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I am getting a craptastic box. In my almost 3 years of being with birchbox I had never gotten a number 4 product, so of course I get one in my box right after I've contacted the company and gotten the same exact sample size for free. Also, I am sure I am gonna hate that body wash. My skin is too sensitive to probably use the 3 minute peel. That lip stain is tiny, but I am excited to try it. I'm just upset I won't be getting the rosary polish I reserved and really really wanted.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Favorites, purchases, feedback, and reviews have nothing to do with what you get in your box. The *only* thing that has anything to do with your box is your profile, and even then, there is no guarantee of anything. Sometimes, I think they deliberately send the opposite of what your profile would suggest because of marketing: Your hair is fine and oily, so you probably don't use hair oil, but this company says *their* hair oil is a game-changer for oily hair, so we're sending it to you! Your makeup style is classic, but we want you to shake things up, so here's a silver liner!

I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing. The key here is understanding that Birchbox's goals -- convincing you to try and buy things you don't already/normally use -- do not necessarily mesh with subscribers' reasons for subscribing.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 10, 2014)

No clicky truck, no shipping email, no box update. Le sigh.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 10, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Here is an update for those of us who did not receive the sample we reserved via email. I called BB CS and she said that this has happened with "a small handful" of people who reserved their sample via email with a CS rep. She said she could see in my account that it was reserved, but there was a warehouse issue that prevented us from receiving the sample. She said we would be getting our sample and that we would be contacted shortly via email regarding the mix-up.


Thanks for the update.  I just emailed CS a while ago about both my accounts, haven't gotten a response yet.  I just want my polishes =(


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Thanks for the update.  I just emailed CS a while ago about both my accounts, haven't gotten a response yet.  I just want my polishes =(


You're very welcome =] and I don't blame you! I want my little baby lip stain! Lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2014)

So, out of 4 accounts that are supposed to get July boxes, I've only got updates on 2 of them. For one of them, I am *severely* tempted to mark 'return to sender,' black out my address, and drop it back in the mail:

The good box 





And the semi punishment box 





Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't gotten the silver CR pencil on a JUNE box I never meant to order! Ugh! And while I do love #4, I have the full size plus about 4 of these little travel sizes. Soooooo disappointed that I did not get Posiebalm, Rosary Ruffian, or the Valentine lip stain. I thought surely I'd get at least a lip product *or* a polish as I ordered it early enough and it shipped out quickly. Now, I'm particularly anxious to have my 2 final boxes update. I'm supposed to be getting Ambrosia in one of those (though who knows how that will go?!). So I guess, if I do, at least I'll be able to try my luck at trading. This month had so much potential but it has turned out to be very disappointing overall.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jul 10, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I got one of my boxes in the mail yesterday- first time ever I have gotten something before the 10th!
> 
> I got klorane dry shampoo, navy sumita eyeliner, 100 pure gingerade body wash packets, vasanti face wash, and a body lotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

@@mrscollinsbaby7 -- thanks for the update.  I was so glad this only happened with one of my boxes.  Once I get this resolved, I can go ahead and cancel that account.  And maybe resub with whatever 100 point code is around.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Favorites, purchases, feedback, and reviews have nothing to do with what you get in your box. The *only* thing that has anything to do with your box is your profile, and even then, there is no guarantee of anything. Sometimes, I think they deliberately send the opposite of what your profile would suggest because of marketing: Your hair is fine and oily, so you probably don't use hair oil, but this company says *their* hair oil is a game-changer for oily hair, so we're sending it to you! Your makeup style is classic, but we want you to shake things up, so here's a silver liner!
> 
> I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing. The key here is understanding that Birchbox's goals -- convincing you to try and buy things you don't already/normally use -- do not necessarily mesh with subscribers' reasons for subscribing.


LOL, I would have loved the silver liner. I got boring black. You've kind of gotten it all backwards. I want color- I want new items and new techniques. Not shaving cream for my legs, self- tanner for my face and nail polish remover pads. That stuff has been around since the 1970's. I want trendy stuff.

I understand what you mean, but I am over 50, amd I think BB is looking at that. Maybe I should have lied? IDK.

Since I think BB has pretty much sent age- appropriate skin and hair care ( God knows- hair care out the wazoo), I think they are looking at the age thing in my profile.* I also stated that I'm adventurous. Meaning, they have carte blanche' to send me trendy items. I LOVE my LAQA purple lip gloss... a lot more than the coral color I got in the free box.*

 I guess we all get the boring crap sometimes.. like shave cream and hair oil in packets, and nail polish remover- probably 2 packets.

*I hate ALL foil packets with the heat of 1000 suns, though!!  I toss them as soon as I get the box open. *


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So, out of 4 accounts that are supposed to get July boxes, I've only got updates on 2 of them. For one of them, I am *severely* tempted to mark 'return to sender,' black out my address, and drop it back in the mail:
> 
> The good box
> 
> ...


Yup. I'm tempted to return that punishment box too. I only reopened my account because of the 100 point offer. I had three punishment boxes on that account in a row (even after changing my profile multiple times) so it's time to put that nail in the coffin and close that account for good.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got a canned message about my account that won't update. "Wait until Monday" to contact us of it hasn't shipped?" Um, how about sending my box and info out on the 10th like promised, especially since I prepaid in JUNE!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Just got a canned message about my account that won't update. "Wait until Monday" to contact us of it hasn't shipped?" Um, how about sending my box and info out on the 10th like promised, especially since I prepaid in JUNE!


It seems like those of us who signed up and paid in June are randomly bumped to the end of the line this month. Which makes no sense because I've been cancelling and resubbing regularly for the last six months and have never had problems.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

Every month there have been one or two boxes that update late--between my family members, friends, and colleagues, I know one person that this happens to each month.  Usually they update a day later.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Every month there have been one or two boxes that update late--between my family members, friends, and colleagues, I know one person that this happens to each month. Usually they update a day later.


Yeah on this account it's pretty much every month. I would cancel it over this factor but this account always gives me a dream box. Oh and I better get a polish in this box too since I reserved one.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'd love to try trading, but I have no clue where to start. Is there a trading FAQ around here someplace? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a FB group called Safe Swap Society which acts like a mediation place. There's a general question out right now about things to know before you swap ... it's a good starting point.

Some folks trade (perceived) retail value or split by cost of sub box. It does depend. My best advice is if you're not comfortable, don't agree just to be nice or whatever. Make sure you feel it's a fair trade, ask for and provide tracking information and communicate with your swap partner. I personally overcommunicate and check my messages until they both arrive. Paranoid. I want it to go well.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 10, 2014)

My Birchbox arrived early again this month. I got #21. I was on the wait list for a Ruffian polish, preferred Ambrosia but got Relic. It's not a huge deal but the online list includes that Ruffian remover towelette while the card doesn't list it and the card has it done as a bonus.

Anyone missing their towelette or is it just me? I don't know if I should email CS. I've been doing it often mostly for user error and don't want to trouble them.
 

suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Relic
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Mask

--
Also I was wait listed for the polish because the original link did not work for me. I emailed afterward saying the site was done and I was interested. It took two CS messages to say I was on a list.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 10, 2014)

So, it looks to me like those of us who were able to pick our sample with the email link are getting what we chose but those who had to contact CS are not.  My box shows I'll be getting the Relic polish, which is the color I picked through the email and I also got a confirmation email for it the next day.  I am excited for my box this month,  it's box 21.  I'll be getting Relic, the remover pads, BP mask, Laqa, Suki cleanser, and Balance Me eye cream.  I'm really hoping the Laqa will be purple, I've been dying to get one in my box for a couple months now and almost bought one with points a couple weeks ago.  I think this will probably be the first box I've ever gotten where I will actually use everything!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 10, 2014)

I am sad, no shipping or updated page for me. I was out of town when the pick your sample e-mail came so I did not get to choose. I wish they would hurry up and update my page, I am sick of looking at my lackluster June box.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Well I'm getting box 23. I had narrowed it down to 4 boxes.... I knew I would get one of the two I didn't really want since that's how it always goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box twins. It's pretty funny because a few pages back we both said how box 7 was our dream bag and instead Birchbox sends us both the same box, just not 7. lol oh well.

I'm super excited to get my reserved relic and the Harvey prince is suppose to smell amazing so yay.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 10, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> So, it looks to me like those of us who were able to pick our sample with the email link are getting what we chose but those who had to contact CS are not.  My box shows I'll be getting the Relic polish, which is the color I picked through the email and I also got a confirmation email for it the next day.  I am excited for my box this month,  it's box 21.  I'll be getting Relic, the remover pads, BP mask, Laqa, Suki cleanser, and Balance Me eye cream.  I'm really hoping the Laqa will be purple, I've been dying to get one in my box for a couple months now and almost bought one with points a couple weeks ago.  I think this will probably be the first box I've ever gotten where I will actually use everything!


Forgot in my last post edit to say my Laqa came in purple. Yours likely will since we're box twins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's very pretty and thankfully sheer.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

They just gave me 100 points for the late box.  Yes birchbox I know you bill on the first &amp; I've been a member since January 2012.  I told you I paid in June so it's definitely more than eight business days since I paid. Their responses frustrate the crap out of me sometimes.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Has anyone else NOT gotten a shipping email or box update? Birchbox already said yesterday that I'm fine and they're just sending them in waves, but my confidence in them has been low as of lately bahaha.


Ever since I resubbed a few months ago my box doesn't even ship out until the 10th now. Via Turtle Express. To the West Coast, so I don't even see the box til the 20th. Just got a shipping email this morning, but no box update on the site, which is a first for me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm incredibly impressed by how fast the box on my second account has shipped. It's out for delivery as we speak and it was shipped on the 7th, which just seems incredibly outstanding compared to BB's standards. However, my main account box was picked up by the shipping partner on the same day and is still stuck in TN. *facepalm*


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 21 with the Relic polish I chose, and then they said I wasn't getting because of a "billing error" blah blah blah... And my tracking shows I should get it today!! Hoping it comes in before I have to leave for work!


That is an awesome box!



jumpnshout5 said:


> Yes! For the first time EVER I am not only getting a box from my "like" list, I am get the one I wanted most out of all the combinations!
> 
> polish in Rosary
> 
> ...


That is a really excellent box. 



grayc said:


> Box 28 for me.  Overall excited; but WOW; that is some purple lipstick... it looks like a crayon.


This is also an awesome box. I've seen the photo of people wearing the lippie and it looks beautiful on.



yousoldtheworld said:


> Pretty happy about this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah thats a really good box. jealous. 



meggpi said:


> I'm a happy bunny this month!   :wub:    As an aside, is anyone with multiple boxes consistently happy?  I've noticed a lot of dissatisfaction from people with multiples every month.  I'm just curious.  I've had some stinker months but I think I don't care because it's 1 box and only 10 bucks.  I've been tempted by codes to open a second, partially for points and partially for the gambling itch.  I never do it because I think I'd be less happy with the service.


Also a great box!!



Bizgirlva said:


> Fwiw, I got all my reserved sample choices, I got the emails and got the confirmation emails.  I'm waiting on one box to update it's the "mystery sample" box.  One of these boxes I got "free" with the $10 back from the Ibotta app.
> 
> I'm getting a crapton of Marcelle serum.  Luckily I like it! A few other dupes, should have some decent trading fodder.


Yay for positive attitudes! 



MissCrimson said:


> Box #1 for me... I commented on one of the Facebook spoilers they posted about already getting 4 of the samples they were sharing in previous boxes. They clearly told me "we'll never send you a sample you've already received -- don't worry!"
> 
> BS!
> 
> ...


If it is the same color, they usually send you "sorry" points automatically. 



Lyllis said:


> I'd love to try trading, but I have no clue where to start. Is there a trading FAQ around here someplace? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good idea - someone should definitely create this. It's pretty simple and fun!



SophiaRae said:


> Box twins. It's pretty funny because a few pages back we both said how box 7 was our dream bag and instead Birchbox sends us both the same box, just not 7. lol oh well.
> 
> I'm super excited to get my reserved relic and the Harvey prince is suppose to smell amazing so yay.


Yeah I see a lot of people liking the Hello stuff - I'm hoping to use it for a good trade since I don't really need it right now.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> LOL, I would have loved the silver liner. I got boring black. You've kind of gotten it all backwards. I want color- I want new items and new techniques. Not shaving cream for my legs, self- tanner for my face and nail polish remover pads. That stuff has been around since the 1970's. I want trendy stuff.


You're missing my point. The black vs silver liner thing was an example I just picked out of thin air, not specifically related to anything I know about you or your profile. That particular example came to mind because every month, we have people who complain about wild color when they picked classic for their style. So, fine. You picked trendy. Then they might figure that, hey, she probably doesn't have black! Or they may be matching a completely different aspect of the box, and that particular box just happens to have a black liner. Birchbox is seriously a crap shoot.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

My finger hurts from refreshing my box page :wacko:


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It seems like those of us who signed up and paid in June are randomly bumped to the end of the line this month. Which makes no sense because I've been cancelling and resubbing regularly for the last six months and have never had problems.


Yeah. I asked the birchbox rep about this and it kind of makes sense now. I just don't like the whole auto bill thing. I like to pay stuff on my own terms and I'm not getting a yearly sub birchbox. I'm a commitment phone when it comes to my boxes lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah. I asked the birchbox rep about this and it kind of makes sense now. I just don't like the whole auto bill thing. I like to pay stuff on my own terms and I'm not getting a yearly sub birchbox. I'm a commitment phone when it comes to my boxes lol.


Exactly my approach. I just feel more in control that way. I just find it odd that it is just now becoming a problem "oh our system is confused and doesn't know if you want. box or not" just is weird and makes no sense, like it has a mind of its own. If we paid for a box we paid for a box. Then again most of their logistics stuff has been a shit show for the last fourish months so nothing surprises me now.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm receiving box 10 and it's not my favorite. I won't be using the eyebrow pencil as my eyebrows need no assistance and this is the 3rd Harvey Prince perfume I've received in 4 months...you think they could at least send a little more brand variety if they have to send perfumes!


I know right?! I'm so sick of seeing Harvey Prince stuff!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 10, 2014)

*pout pout* No clicky truck, no shipping notice, no box update. Just once I'd like to be "early" with my BB progress in any area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm in Oregon so my ship time is pretty long too. le'sigh.
Optimism with BB has been low the past 5 months but I am trying! Come on BB, throw me something good!


----------



## NeisDreams (Jul 10, 2014)

I never got an email to choose a color for the Ruffian Nail Lacquer or the Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain. 

I also have neither of those products in my box this month. 

I guess I feel a bit cheated that they offered a customization option and not everyone gets to be part of it? 

Or maybe I missed something?  :wacko:


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 10, 2014)

I would love the Hello lotion.  It isn't my FAVORITE perfume but it's a crowd-pleaser and my honey loves it.  He hates some of my favorites so I try to compromise unless it's girls night (then all the spicy and herby and earthy indie stuff comes out)  I think lotion scents last longer on my skin and are cheaper than perfume, win-win.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 10, 2014)

Both my boxes came with no nail polish in either even though I ordered them and got mail confirmation of them . Called birchbox.  They said they would forward this info to there shipping dept. I was  not so happy with that answer since it didn't say they would be sending it to me.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got a canned response from CS that there was a warehouse glitch for the people that had to reserve a product via email.   Also said they would be sending out samples and to be on the look for an email with more info.

Also, I noticed that the box pictures are highly photoshopped this month for some reason. Anyone else notice it?  It looks like they just cut out the image of the product from the web and pasted it on a white background. The lighting is all off and everything.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 10, 2014)

NeisDreams said:


> I never got an email to choose a color for the Ruffian Nail Lacquer or the Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain.
> 
> I also have neither of those products in my box this month.
> 
> ...


Thought I read somewhere it was for 3, 6, 12 month subbers. I'm not 100% sure though. I got an email for polish and have a 12 month sub.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

IMPATIENTLY waiting for the UPS truck to bring my really good July box today.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jul 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I would love the Hello lotion.  It isn't my FAVORITE perfume but it's a crowd-pleaser and my honey loves it.  He hates some of my favorites so I try to compromise unless it's girls night (then all the spicy and herby and earthy indie stuff comes out)  I think lotion scents last longer on my skin and are cheaper than perfume, win-win.


The lotion lasts FOREVER on me!


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 10, 2014)

I paid for my first box ever on June 10th. After that box arrived, I then cancelled and resubbed on June 22 for the 100 point code going on at the time. I still got the email on June 25 and got my sample confirmation email on June 26, so they're not telling us the whole story.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You're missing my point. The black vs silver liner thing was an example I just picked out of thin air, not specifically related to anything I know about you or your profile. That particular example came to mind because every month, we have people who complain about wild color when they picked classic for their style. So, fine. You picked trendy. Then they might figure that, hey, she probably doesn't have black! Or they may be matching a completely different aspect of the box, and that particular box just happens to have a black liner. Birchbox is seriously a crap shoot.


I agree that it's a crap shoot. If I lied about my age by a serious amount, then I'd get acne products or products for oily  skin. It would be not only useless but possibly harmful if I was dumb enough to use it. 

I'm sure they were simply packing my box with one of the new CR eyeliners. The choices were black and sliver, and I happened to get a black one. BB has no way to know how much I loathe black eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happiest I ever was with an eyeliner was the UD Woodstock one in a sub box about 3 years ago. 

Beautiful hot PINK. 

Most people either hated it or thought it was a lip liner. XD

I want a signature line that says "* NO black eyeline*r"*. Like foil packets, my bete noir of the Birchboxes.*_ _


----------



## NeisDreams (Jul 10, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Thought I read somewhere it was for 3, 6, 12 month subbers. I'm not 100% sure though. I got an email for polish and have a 12 month sub.


I have a 12 month sub too. I thought I may have missed the email or it went to my spam folder.

I just searched my gmail inbox for "Birchbox" and all these unread emails came up, including the one about choosing the Ruffian nail polish...even though my inbox shows that I have 0 unread messages and my spam folder is empty. I checked all my email tabs and there are no unread emails in any of the tabs. So dang weird. Technology and I just don't get along!

But at least now I know that I did get the email, even if I didn't see it in time.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yup. I'm tempted to return that punishment box too. I only reopened my account because of the 100 point offer. I had three punishment boxes on that account in a row (even after changing my profile multiple times) so it's time to put that nail in the coffin and close that account for good.


You got the same punishment box I did? Sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: On a happier note, nice wedding pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 10, 2014)

Between myself and my family we get 7 boxes - 4 for me (oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and one each for my mom and two sisters. And every single one of got what we reserved for the ruffian/lip stain!  Even though each of my 4 boxes and my mom's (which I pay for) was cancelled and resubbed in June. So I'm extremely happy that even though it does sound like they had a few mistakes, I think this promotion worked overall!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I paid for my first box ever on June 10th. After that box arrived, I then cancelled and resubbed on June 22 for the 100 point code going on at the time. I still got the email on June 25 and got my sample confirmation email on June 26, so they're not telling us the whole story.


You only had to be a current subscriber before June 25th to be eligible to do the choose your own sample.  It doesn't matter when you subbed or for what duration.  However, some people did not get the email for other unknown reasons (glitch, spam filtering, etc).

As far as the shipping timing, I'm not buying that resubbing every month is 'confusing their system.'  Computers can't decide how certain they think we are that we want our box.  As far as they can tell, if we pay, we want it.  And if they really are going to stand behind that, then are they saying the computer might decide we don't want our box at all?  Yeah right.


----------



## LindaD (Jul 10, 2014)

So I have an awesome box (#31) with lots of stuff I wanted to try this month:







And a not-stellar one full of things to trade (#63):






I have two more boxes that haven't loaded yet, though, so fingers crossed for more awesomeness!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Thought I read somewhere it was for 3, 6, 12 month subbers. I'm not 100% sure though. I got an email for polish and have a 12 month sub.


Nope, that 3/6/etc. thing was a *suggestion* for how they *could* do it going forward. I received the selection email on all of my accounts, including the monthly ones.

In related news, I just received an unprompted (that is I hadn't sent a complaint email yet, so they were being proactive here) email about my non-receipt of the promised Ruffian: They're sending it separately!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 10, 2014)

Got a response from a CS rep about one of my accounts with no polish this morning saying that BB would be in touch.  I just got generic emails from BB for both accounts saying that I would be sent the samples I reserved "shortly".  So at least I'll get them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now as for what "shortly" means...I'll reserve judgement on that for now.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 10, 2014)

I just have to laugh. I really wanted to try the Posiebalm, Skyn Iceland eye gels, or the Real Chemistry peel this month, but between my two boxes I'm not getting either of those things. I am, however, supposed to receive the nail polishes I reserved - so at least there's that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not overly thrilled with the rest of the contents (getting boxes #34, and #43) because I've received a few of the samples in the past (on opposite accounts). I can't decide if the choosing a sample option was a great idea, or a really horrible one.. because on one hand it kind of eliminated A LOT of my dream boxes.. and then on the other, at least I get a guaranteed item in a shade I'll like!
Still pretty happy overall (especially when points are factored in - might just use them toward getting items I wanted to try), really glad the samples I reserved actually worked out - I wish it would have gone as smoothly for everyone else, though :/


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd hate to see Birchbox completely dump the concept of letting us pick a sample occassionally.  Of course, that's easy for me to say, since I did get 2 of the 3 I requested (one ordered through the system and one just with a CSR putting me on the "reservation list.").  I do think they will eventually make it right. 

But I think they have to try it to work the kinks out.  They probably didn't reserve enough ... bandwidth, maybe?... on the server of the company they were using to manage the selection forms.  Honestly, I'm surprised there haven't been more problems.  I haven't looked at their FB page today, though, so maybe it has been going crazy.

They seemed to move pretty quickly to get ahead of it once they realized there was a problem.  It's not resolved yet, but they've acknowledged there was an issue and have said they are going to give everyone the polishes.

Hopefully, it will go better next time they try it.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 10, 2014)

I know it's here, but I apparently am having a moment, but can someone post a link to the July swap thread?


----------



## Burnsidesk (Jul 10, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I know it's here, but I apparently am having a moment, but can someone post a link to the July swap thread?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133223-birchbox-swaps-july-2014/page-2?do=findComment&amp;comment=2241527


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ugh... No clicky truck or updated box contents... I woke up today excited to check my ipsy and bb! Nothing on either! Wtf!


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 10, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133223-birchbox-swaps-july-2014/page-2?do=findComment&amp;comment=2241527


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> You got the same punishment box I did? Sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: On a happier note, nice wedding pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 10, 2014)

Exact same box on both subs with radically different profiles? WTF, BotchBox?

...derp. It just hadn't updated the second sub box yet. My bad.



Bikerchic said:


> So, it looks to me like those of us who were able to pick our sample with the email link are getting what we chose but those who had to contact CS are not.  My box shows I'll be getting the Relic polish, which is the color I picked through the email and I also got a confirmation email for it the next day.  I am excited for my box this month,  it's box 21.  I'll be getting Relic, the remover pads, BP mask, Laqa, Suki cleanser, and Balance Me eye cream.  I'm really hoping the Laqa will be purple, I've been dying to get one in my box for a couple months now and almost bought one with points a couple weeks ago.  I think this will probably be the first box I've ever gotten where I will actually use everything!


 
I had to email, and my polish is showing on my July box page. Let's hope it actually arrives.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 10, 2014)

Still no box update or clicky truck!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 10, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Still no box update or clicky truck!


Sorry you have the same issue I do, but glad it's not just me! Margarita beach party time while we wait! Lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wait, I'm sorry to ask again but I don't have the time to look through the thread. I didn't email CS yet, got an email to pick a sample, and the emailed me with an "oops sorry!" email: "Unfortunately, it has come to our attention that a few customers did not receive the confirmed sample choice in their July box. Don't fret - your correct sample choice will be on its way to you shortly! "

Was it clarified if we're getting it shipped separately and just won't be able to review it, or for a future box? ;_; Sorry, please inform me--


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 10, 2014)

Punishment boxes, all of them. At least I got my reserved nail polish and the BP mask. I just wanted one box with any number of the awesome items this month, Harvey Prince lotion, Suki, Posiebalm, skyn...now I'm probably going to buy the Harvey Prince lotion, at least when they have another 20% code. Grr so frustrated and feeling dumb that I opened my other two accounts for all the awesome products this month that I didn't get.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva, well seems like a lot of people want to try that peeling mask!! Personally, I am hoping it's awesome!! I know also a few people are looking for that body wash too, check the trade threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Jul 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Wait, I'm sorry to ask again but I don't have the time to look through the thread. I didn't email CS yet, got an email to pick a sample, and the emailed me with an "oops sorry!" email: "Unfortunately, it has come to our attention that a few customers did not receive the confirmed sample choice in their July box. Don't fret - your correct sample choice will be on its way to you shortly! "
> 
> Was it clarified if we're getting it shipped separately and just won't be able to review it, or for a future box? ;_; Sorry, please inform me--


The unprompted follow up email wasn't clear. I would imagine it'd arrive separately as it'd be:

1) Too difficult to flag boxes to add one more item in

2) Many boxes may already be on their journey

3) Boxes already arrived like mine (and I got the email)

I did notice on my outer cardboard print that said _This package confirms to 49 CFR 173.4_. I haven't looked it up, but guess it's about nail polish. My best guess is that's also why they started shipping early because it had to go ground.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally got a tracking number! But still no update on my box page.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmm, so there's no way I can only use a specific amount of points right? Like say I just want to use $30 worth of points instead of the entire $60 worth I have, not possible?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, so there's no way I can only use a specific amount of points right? Like say I just want to use $30 worth of points instead of the entire $60 worth I have, not possible?


Nope, only way is to cash out $30 worth onto gift cards, and use them that way.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

Silly birchbox!! Be like Memebox where I can decide how many points I wanna use / get rid of your weird system that forces me to blow them all if the total doesn't match the exact number in my cart.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

On a related topic about points, if my account has 250 points am I able to buy a $25 gift card?


----------



## kira685 (Jul 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> On a related topic about points, if my account has 250 points am I able to buy a $25 gift card?


no, points can only be used in increments of 100 ($10)


----------



## jayeme (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, so there's no way I can only use a specific amount of points right? Like say I just want to use $30 worth of points instead of the entire $60 worth I have, not possible?


Annoying, but there is a bright side: if you cash out points into gift cards for a total of more than $35, you can order the mystery sample pack!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KellyKaye said:


> On a related topic about points, if my account has 250 points am I able to buy a $25 gift card?


Nope, you can only spend points in increments of 100. However, you can buy two $10 gift cards. You will have to add two individual $10 gift cards (but they can have the same info) as you can't just increase the quantity of gift cards once you've added one to your cart, though.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, so there's no way I can only use a specific amount of points right? Like say I just want to use $30 worth of points instead of the entire $60 worth I have, not possible?


The way around that is to cash out $30 in gift cards and then leave the other $30 as points in your account. It's tedious, but at least you can control how much you're using in points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Hahaha, I see someone has already beat me to it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Just FYI, I emailed BB to ask about duplicates since the polishes I'm going to be receiving won't be a part of my 'box history.' She said she's not sure if they'll be sending Ruffians again but if they do there's no way to mark my account to show I already got them. But did say to just email them if that happens &amp; they'll take care of it.

So...basically, we could get dupes but I'm guessing we'll get points for it.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm happy with both of my boxes -- a good mix of products and only one dupe (the Naobay lotion). But man, that 100% Pure body wash is a huuuuge bummer. Smells so beautiful, no lather, doesn't get you clean. Womp womp.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 10, 2014)

*Annoying, but there is a bright side: if you cash out points into gift cards for a total of more than $35, you can order the mystery sample pack!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

:w00t: I had no idea you could do this!! I want to try it with the Aces exclusive bonus pack!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Annoying, but there is a bright side: if you cash out points into gift cards for a total of more than $35, you can order the mystery sample pack!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Muahaha, I may have just done that! 

Also, Christmas on a cracker, the site is SO SLOW.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

You guys I feel like I won the BB lottery!  When my boxes updated I was so excited.  On my annual sub it looks like I am getting the polish I reserved (granted it has yet to show up and this is BB so it could change) but I also got the Poisie balm!





I am not very excited about the Caudalie but that from that box the only sample I am not interested in!

For my Acct I have had since March




This box is more meh to me.  I do not like Whish, the divine oil or St Tropez.  Hoping the CS Revealed 2 is in something other than sunset but happy I got my polish and a 6 items box!  Reviewing for points, going to cancel and resub and cash my points onto a GC!

Sorry for all those ladies that got lackluster boxes, did not get what you selected etc.  I have been there and know how it feels.  Happy almost Friday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Box finally updated. I'm at least getting the sample I signed up for, but I'm also getting lotion for the third month in a row, and not even the hello lotion grrr.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 10, 2014)

Box 45

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
Naobay Body Radiance Lotion
Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel
Ofra Universal Eyebrow Pencil
100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel (Honey Cream Wash)

Infinite sadness.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only thing I'm looking forward to is the stain that I reserved.  I already received the Ofra last month from Ipsy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

Yay, my comp. box was delivered by UPS!

I don't know how to post photos from my page, or photos I take, for that matter. 

I got:

*Benefit Posiebalm*

*Beauty Protector Hair Mask X2*

*Naobay Body Radiance Lotion*

*Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel*

*Skyn Iceland HydroCool Firming Eye Gels*

All in all, I can't imagine a better Birchbox this month. I'm going to buy the Skyn Eye Gels for sure.

Oh, and I did get a third sub with the 100 extra points deal. Too good to pass up.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm getting 7 and 28. Very nice. I've been wanting to try the posiealm and the laqa. I got both the ruffians that I wanted. I'm excited to try the hair masks and the peels. Good month for me.


----------



## Melsy17 (Jul 10, 2014)

So according to the app my box has been shipped but I can't see the contents. The website still has my June box up. Get it together birchbox, you're drunk.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Fwiw, I got all my reserved sample choices, I got the emails and got the confirmation emails. I'm waiting on one box to update it's the "mystery sample" box. One of these boxes I got "free" with the $10 back from the Ibotta app.
> 
> I'm getting a crapton of Marcelle serum. Luckily I like it! A few other dupes, should have some decent trading fodder.


Your fourth box and mine are twins, gotta say I'm pretty happy with that box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> So according to the app my box has been shipped but I can't see the contents. The website still has my June box up. Get it together birchbox, you're drunk.


I emailed them and they got back to me within 20 minutes and updated it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Finally got a tracking number! But still no update on my box page.


Same want to bet we're getting the same box?


----------



## Melsy17 (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I emailed them and they got back to me within 20 minutes and updated it.


Followed your steps and just emailed them. Hope they do the same, I'm anxious to see if I get the ruffian ambrosia polish!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

You lucky NYC ladies enjoy the new BB store!!! I am sure it will be full tomorrow!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 10, 2014)

Linnake said:


> Also, I noticed that the box pictures are highly photoshopped this month for some reason. Anyone else notice it? It looks like they just cut out the image of the product from the web and pasted it on a white background. The lighting is all off and everything.


I totally noticed this to!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Box 45
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
> 
> ...


If you like the smell of lemongrass, the Naobay lotion smells really good.  Other than that, I received the same box yesterday (and I already had the stain *and* the pencil), and, yeah, sadness.  The only redeeming quality is that it was a cancel/resub account, so at least I basically got it for free because of those 100-point bonus codes.


----------



## Melsy17 (Jul 10, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows your advice worked! Thanks!

I'm getting the ruffian polish in ambrosia (what I picked), the benefit posie balm, beauty protector hair mask, naobay lotion, ruffian polish remover wipes and real chemistry 3 minute peel. I am beyond excited for this little box of wonder!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 10, 2014)

I emailed BB as well, and within 10 minutes, I had an email back and they "unlocked" my July box.

Way more excited about this box! I'm getting...

- *Marcelle 8 in 1 Power Serum *(I can always use another serum in the mix)

- *Naobay Radiance Lotion* (Yay! I love getting lotion! My skin is ridiculously dry, and I go through lotion extremely quickly)

-* Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel* (This is what I was wanting most!)

- *Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette* (I already own the full palette, so it will probably be traded)

- *Beauty Protector Hair Mask *(I'll give it a try)


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> Followed your steps and just emailed them. Hope they do the same, I'm anxious to see if I get the ruffian ambrosia polish!


I just emailed them and got a response in less than a half hour and an updated box to show July. The upside is it's listing the Ruffian color I reserved. But more Supergoop and yet more Harvey Prince. (yuck). I suspect that they received a ton of product from these companies and are promoting the snot out of it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> @@kawaiimeows your advice worked! Thanks!
> 
> I'm getting the ruffian polish in ambrosia (what I picked), the benefit posie balm, beauty protector hair mask, naobay lotion, ruffian polish remover wipes and real chemistry 3 minute peel. I am beyond excited for this little box of wonder!


We're box twins! Must've been a problem with this box page. I'm pretty excited lots of new products that I haven't tried anything similar to.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> We're box twins! Must've been a problem with this box page. I'm pretty excited lots of new products that I haven't tried anything similar to.


I have a shipping email and no box contents yet, so I went ahead and sent an email. All will be forgiven if I get this gem of a box, too!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

so, my nailpolish is on "hold" until they "look into it", despite the fact I had email confirmation for rosary.  Good grief.  I will just call them daily now until they send me the nailpolish I picked out and was confirmed that I was going to get it.

And to top it off, the boxes that had rosary in them were awesome.  The box I got --- not so great.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 10, 2014)

I am so excited, my box finally updated and not only am I getting the Ambrosia nail polish I wanted but I am also getting the Beauty Protector mask. Totally worth the wait.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> @@kawaiimeows your advice worked! Thanks!
> 
> I'm getting the ruffian polish in ambrosia (what I picked), the benefit posie balm, beauty protector hair mask, naobay lotion, ruffian polish remover wipes and real chemistry 3 minute peel. I am beyond excited for this little box of wonder!


I'm still waiting for my box to update. I requested the Ambrosia Rufffian, so I'm really hoping this will be my box!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

Favorite account box "shipped" but I still don't know what I will have. Hopefully it's an awesome box.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> @@kawaiimeows your advice worked! Thanks!
> 
> I'm getting the ruffian polish in ambrosia (what I picked), the benefit posie balm, beauty protector hair mask, naobay lotion, ruffian polish remover wipes and real chemistry 3 minute peel. I am beyond excited for this little box of wonder!


I got my response back and this is the box I'm getting as well. Super pumped now!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Favorite account box "shipped" but I still don't know what I will have. Hopefully it's an awesome box.


Might be box 39, I had to email them to update it for me and a few other people just did that too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Might be box 39, I had to email them to update it for me and a few other people just did that too.


Omg I just emailed too and this is also my box!!!! Holy fricken shiz balls I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Lolo, meet dream box!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also, my page unlocked about 60 seconds after I emailed. I wonder if it's automated.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 10, 2014)

I am getting box 44:

Number 4 prep and protect- interested to try, compared to Beauty Protector

Cynthia Rowley lipstain in sugar- the sample I chose!

Naobay Body Radiance lotion- meh, maybe I will end up liking it

Real Chemistry Lumious peel- very interested to try!

Harvey Prince Imperial Gardina- perfumes rarely excite me


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 10, 2014)

Stupid question: I ordered a second BB today in hopes of getting a better selection of the samples I want. How long should it take for the order to be processed, and the box info to show up on the 'Women's Box' page?


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 10, 2014)

2 of my 3 boxes are the same. Both have the ambrosia polish in them so that's the upside and both have the eye shadow pallets can't wait to see the 3rd box my main box. My profiles are all different too :/


----------



## wadedl (Jul 10, 2014)

Melsy17 said:


> @@kawaiimeows your advice worked! Thanks!
> 
> I'm getting the ruffian polish in ambrosia (what I picked), the benefit posie balm, beauty protector hair mask, naobay lotion, ruffian polish remover wipes and real chemistry 3 minute peel. I am beyond excited for this little box of wonder!


I am hoping that is my box too! I picked Ambrosia and barely got a shipping notice tonight and it has not updated


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Omg I just emailed too and this is also my box!!!! Holy fricken shiz balls I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Lolo, meet dream box!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, my page unlocked about 60 seconds after I emailed. I wonder if it's automated.


I just emailed in hopes that I'm getting this amazing box too...I'll keep you guys posted...keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I am hoping that is my box too! I picked Ambrosia and barely got a shipping notice tonight and it has not updated


Sounds like that might be your box then! Mine didn't update with shipping until much later in the day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Omg I just emailed too and this is also my box!!!! Holy fricken shiz balls I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Lolo, meet dream box!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, my page unlocked about 60 seconds after I emailed. I wonder if it's automated.


normally i would be meh about lotion because i've been getting SO much of it this spring/summer from birchbox, but i'm so excited about everything else that i don't mind. plus the description of it sounds lovely.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't know if this has been answered, but is the LAQA a full size? As in, is the size in the Birchbox the same size that is on the BB website? They both say .07 oz... but I'm just not sure if that is right or not lol 

I love the purple color!! I actually put it on at work and put my Creme Brulee Butter Gloss over it! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but is the LAQA a full size? As in, is the size in the Birchbox the same size that is on the BB website? They both say .07 oz... but I'm just not sure if that is right or not lol
> 
> I love the purple color!! I actually put it on at work and put my Creme Brulee Butter Gloss over it! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you get one of the laqa lil lips in the past? Its the same size as those.

eta: i noticed the lip lube page says .07 oz and the lil lips say they're .07 each too. Pretty sure the full size lip lube is not the same size as the minis


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but is the LAQA a full size? As in, is the size in the Birchbox the same size that is on the BB website? They both say .07 oz... but I'm just not sure if that is right or not lol
> 
> I love the purple color!! I actually put it on at work and put my Creme Brulee Butter Gloss over it! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, but they're pretty close. The full size is .10 oz


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Did you get one of the laqa lil lips in the past? Its the same size as those.
> 
> eta: i noticed the lip lube page says .07 oz and the lil lips say they're .07 each too. Pretty sure the full size lip lube is not the same size as the minis


I've never gotten one of the laqa lil lips... and yeah, the sizes are why I was wondering... the lip lube I got is short and fat... and says .07 on the tube.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but is the LAQA a full size? As in, is the size in the Birchbox the same size that is on the BB website? They both say .07 oz... but I'm just not sure if that is right or not lol
> 
> I love the purple color!! I actually put it on at work and put my Creme Brulee Butter Gloss over it! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the full size versions of the pencils are 0.13 oz, so the minis are about half size. I was really surprised by the colors. I thought the purple would be unwearable but it's actually really pretty and easy to sheer out. A couple more swipes and it's semi-opaque purple. The coral didn't work as well for me. It seemed more opaque and a little patchier looking on application.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think the full size versions of the pencils are 0.13 oz, so the minis are about half size. I was really surprised by the colors. I thought the purple would be unwearable but it's actually really pretty and easy to sheer out. A couple more swipes and it's semi-opaque purple. The coral didn't work as well for me. It seemed more opaque and a little patchier looking on application.


They are .10, I have them all. I think someone mentioned a typo on the bb site before though. Here's a comparison:


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Might be box 39, I had to email them to update it for me and a few other people just did that too.


that is my dream box for this month! I hit the lottery on this account again if this is true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The rep refused to update my box but I got 100 points for the late box (I didn't even hint at points when I contacted her) so I'll wait until the morning to see if it's updated.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but is the LAQA a full size? As in, is the size in the Birchbox the same size that is on the BB website? They both say .07 oz... but I'm just not sure if that is right or not lol
> 
> I love the purple color!! I actually put it on at work and put my Creme Brulee Butter Gloss over it! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nope. i got a full size lip lube (the hot pink one) and it's twice as big as the size going out in boxes.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 11, 2014)

Ughhhh boxes, please update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to email. I am crossing my fingers for that amazing box with the PosieBalm and mask and peel. I requested Ambrosia on both so it's not necessarily outside the realm of possibility!

I should probably just be patient. It might update overnight regardless, but if not, then I've emailed and I have a higher chance of it getting fixed. I hate to waste their time with something silly, but if anything they are probably rewarded for solving problems quickly.

I wonder if every BB employee gets a free subscription? I also wonder if they get a "points allowance" for being employees? I would love to see a day in the life for one of them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2014)

kayess said:


> Ughhhh boxes, please update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to email. I am crossing my fingers for that amazing box with the PosieBalm and mask and peel. I requested Ambrosia on both so it's not necessarily outside the realm of possibility!
> 
> I should probably just be patient. It might update overnight regardless, but if not, then I've emailed and I have a higher chance of it getting fixed. I hate to waste their time with something silly, but if anything they are probably rewarded for solving problems quickly.
> 
> I wonder if every BB employee gets a free subscription? I also wonder if they get a "points allowance" for being employees? I would love to see a day in the life for one of them.


I just emailed birchbox to update my page a few minutes ago and the box loaded.  It's a good box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb67, but I hoped that I got the other one people were getting (39, I believe). I definitely didn't expect an answer from a birchbox rep around 3am EST, lol.

They do get a free subscription and a yearly allowance in the stores, plus cool gifts such as sneakers, headphones, etc on their work anniversaries. Some of the perks are listed here: http://www.birchbox.com/about/careers


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 11, 2014)

Worst part about getting my box already....

I'm done with July and ready for August! Haha.

Browsing through the "what's new" section of the bb shop I saw an add on for next month. Thongs! Made me lol..


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Worst part about getting my box already....
> 
> I'm done with July and ready for August! Haha.
> 
> ...


oh lawd, lol  :blush:


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 11, 2014)

OMG yes they're now also carrying the Harvey Prince Hello Body Wash!!! :wub:   If I love the Hello Body Cream, you can bet I'm buying full sizes of the body wash and the lotion in my next order.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2014)

My second account is stuck in the past. I'm hoping it will show me box 3 when it finally realizes it's July. *crosses fingers*    

I couldn't be more pleased with my main account box. I'm getting box 31, my top choice!  :wub:


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 11, 2014)

Box 39!!

I think that in the almost 4 years (!) that I've been subscribed, this is my favorite box. And to think last night I had a dream that they sent me a bacon cheeseburger and some of those little garden seed papers.

Thanks, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2014)

My box finally updated: box 39

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb39

After months of mediocre boxes, I finally got a good box. I'm getting the ambrosia polish like I reserved plus the Posie Balm.


----------



## CozyBookwormDB (Jul 11, 2014)

Well looks like I'll be getting box 19. Too bad this is the box combination that I was least excited about. The one sample I like is the one I picked, ha! My first two BBs were great; my last two months, ehh, not so much. Oh well, I guess off to the swaps forum &amp; on to wait for next month!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Worst part about getting my box already....
> 
> I'm done with July and ready for August! Haha.
> 
> ...


Are you getting all three colors for the $22 or just one for $22? If it's one, those are some pricy undies! Even 3 for $22 isn't really great since VS has 5 or 6 pairs for $25-$27 all the time.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Guys, they've added the St. tropez tanning mitt to the shop and a placeholder for the bronzing mousse! Both are currently out of stock but I can't wait to buy them!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

I have no idea what box number it is, but yay...a box I love! I did not reserve a nail polish; happy to be receiving the one I would have reserved though, had I the opportunity.
 
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil - BB must really want me to try this...second coral one I'm getting
Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum - I was hoping to try
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Ambrosia - yay...wanted this
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes
Naobay Body Radiance Lotion - my third one!
Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels - Love these!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> Box 39!!
> 
> I think that in the almost 4 years (!) that I've been subscribed, this is my favorite box. And to think last night I had a dream that they sent me a bacon cheeseburger and some of those little garden seed papers.
> 
> Thanks, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This made me lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

Any New Yorkers gone to the Soho store yet? Debating on going today if I can sneak out of work early. Are they offering any grand opening sales? Also can we use points in the store?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Any New Yorkers gone to the Soho store yet? Debating on going today if I can sneak out of work early. Are they offering any grand opening sales? Also can we use points in the store?


On their Instagram and Birchbox app it mentions being able to use points in the store which is awesome!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> On their Instagram and Birchbox app it mentions being able to use points in the store which is awesome!


Hooray that is awesome.


----------



## misslaurelann (Jul 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@misslaurelann, I think the 'surprise me' option meant you were basically opting out of either choice for the nail polish or lipstain, not let BB decide what color to send you. I interpreted it as hey, you MIGHT get this product if we decide it matches your profile, not you WILL get this product and the color will be BASED on your profile.


I just looked at the "confirmation email (in quotes since they confirmed nothing)" and you are correct. They needed to be more clear because I was still expecting the lip stain in one box and nail polish in another but in a random color. I can't stand when companies aren't 10000% clear because if I'm not on my game when I read things then I feel mislead (which is why every time I get a coupon from ulta I sigh just looking at the paragraph long exclusions lol)


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 11, 2014)

You know it will be interesting to see what they do as a general compensation for customers as the one rep and the email sent sounded like they were going to not only make it right but to throw something in extra for it.

I can't complain as I phoned up and let the rep know (calmly) that birchbox as of late hasn't impressed me. I had a myriad of problems last month and than this. Of course I got a pretty scripted reply, however I will never turn away from sorry points. She gave me 100. Now I'm really tempted to pick up the coastal scents pallette in naked 2. I'm curious though as a lot of people turned their nose up at getting the sample...is it just the sample that sucks?

I'm getting the ginger aide gel, under eye cream, naked 2 sampler, 3 min peel, and whish shaving cream. Not my dream box, but it could be worse. I am very curious about the ginger aide just because of the comments. I'm also hoping the shaving cream is in a scent that doesn't smell horrible. Whish products are nice as long as they aren't in one of their more nastier scents...blueberry is the one that comes to mind....


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 11, 2014)

CozyBookwormDB said:


> Well looks like I'll be getting box 19. Too bad this is the box combination that I was least excited about. The one sample I like is the one I picked, ha! My first two BBs were great; my last two months, ehh, not so much. Oh well, I guess off to the swaps forum &amp; on to wait for next month!


If you haven't tried the Klorane dry shampoo yet, you might want to give it a chance. It is BY FAR the best one I've ever used.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 11, 2014)

I got Box 7 and Box 39, which are both awesome (nearly identical) boxes. The only difference is the color of nail polish!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 11, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I can't complain as I phoned up and let the rep know (calmly) that birchbox as of late hasn't impressed me. I had a myriad of problems last month and than this. Of course I got a pretty scripted reply, however I will never turn away from sorry points. She gave me 100. Now I'm really tempted to pick up the coastal scents pallette in naked 2. I'm curious though as a lot of people turned their nose up at getting the sample...is it just the sample that sucks?


I didn't want my Revealed 2 sample palette, because I already own the big palette. The Revealed 2 palette, has all these beautiful pink and purples in it, and then the sample palette are the 4 bronzy/brown-neutral colors. It just wasn't a good representation of the bulk of the palette, and I think that's why people were disappointed.

I have both the Revealed palettes, and I love them a lot. I actually reach for them more than my Naked 2 palette. It's definitely be a good buy.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2014)

Squeeeeeeee! I was irritated yesterday that my box didn't update, but it was totally worth the wait. Now hopefully it's actually going to make it here and be this box, tracking says it was just born yesterday.


----------



## Sourkraut (Jul 11, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Now I'm really tempted to pick up the coastal scents pallette in naked 2. I'm curious though as a lot of people turned their nose up at getting the sample...is it just the sample that sucks?


I got that sample and really liked the shadows, so much so that I'm tempted to buy the entire set. Maybe people were unhappy because it's a little cumbersome to unbox the sample and use it every time. But I'm not sure how else they could package an eye shadow sample. I'm sure the actual product is much easier to get to!

I've managed to avoid any real discontent with Birchbox until the past two months, and even then I know they're not major issues worth squawking about. This is the latest my box has ever shipped with shipping confirmation only showing up yesterday (which I know is within their deadline), and on my main account the box contents didn't show up until after midnight last night. Last month I was slated to get one of the super awesome boxes on my second account but received the wrong box from the warehouse with several duplicates. Initially they said they'd mail out a replacement that might be different from the original but I was OK with that. Then a few weeks later I got a message that they were out of stock, they gave me 100 sorry points and said that August's box is on them. So we'll see if that actually happens or if I get a charge on my card.

I'm also not that happy with either of my boxes this month, but maybe that's just because I've been getting such awesome boxes lately that I was due for a slump? Or because there were so many new items out that I'm dying to try, like the Beauty Protector hair mask or the Hello lotion (love that perfume!) and instead am getting blah items. Gotta give them credit, though, for getting me the Ambrosia polish I requested.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys, they've added the St. tropez tanning mitt to the shop and a placeholder for the bronzing mousse! Both are currently out of stock but I can't wait to buy them!!


Just make sure to wash your mitt well after each use.  I just threw mine away the other day because it was moldy :scared:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Just make sure to wash your mitt well after each use.  I just threw mine away the other day because it was moldy :scared:


Thanks for the heads up! That totally sucks, wouldn't have even thought about something like that getting moldy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2014)

Ahhhh they added all the other BeneBalms to the shop!

Rearranging my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhhh they added all the other BeneBalms to the shop!
> 
> Rearranging my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have two in my cart, AS WE SPEAK!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2014)

misstrix said:


> My second account is stuck in the past. I'm hoping it will show me box 3 when it finally realizes it's July. *crosses fingers*
> 
> I couldn't be more pleased with my main account box. I'm getting box 31, my top choice!  :wub:
> 
> ...


Oh so jealous! I want Rosary and Posiebalm and Real Chemistry and the mask, lol! I've got one last shot. 4 accounts--1 punishment box, 2 meh boxes, and 1 box *still* not updated. Losing hope this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a very related note, could someone post the link for this month's swap thread. I tried finding it, but had no luck. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys, they've added the St. tropez tanning mitt to the shop and a placeholder for the bronzing mousse! Both are currently out of stock but I can't wait to buy them!!


Thanks for posting this.  I have been looking in the shop for that tanning mitt &amp; thought I was crazy.  I went back &amp; watched the video like 3 times thinking, "She said it's in the shop.  Now where is it?"

Next question:  Is it under $100?  LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 11, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> You know it will be interesting to see what they do as a general compensation for customers as the one rep and the email sent sounded like they were going to not only make it right but to throw something in extra for it.
> 
> I can't complain as I phoned up and let the rep know (calmly) that birchbox as of late hasn't impressed me. I had a myriad of problems last month and than this. Of course I got a pretty scripted reply, however I will never turn away from sorry points. She gave me 100. Now I'm really tempted to pick up the coastal scents pallette in naked 2. I'm curious though as a lot of people turned their nose up at getting the sample...is it just the sample that sucks?


im pretty impressed with the CS sampler.. it's in my cart for my next purchase...in august/september... :scared: darn "no buy" agreement with the hubby..



LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I have been looking in the shop for that tanning mitt &amp; thought I was crazy.  I went back &amp; watched the video like 3 times thinking, "She said it's in the shop.  Now where is it?"
> 
> Next question:  Is it under $100?  LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://www.birchbox.com/shop/st-tropez-applicator-mitt

$6.50


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thanks for the heads up! That totally sucks, wouldn't have even thought about something like that getting moldy.


I was surprised too, but I had it in a drawer so I guess not too smart for air flow lol.  Had it for like a year though before that happened, it was handy to have!  I'm so curious about that mousse, I really wish they would sample it!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I was surprised too, but I had it in a drawer so I guess not too smart for air flow lol.  Had it for like a year though before that happened, it was handy to have!  I'm so curious about that mousse, I really wish they would sample it!!


I would love if they sampled it, however, I think a lot of other people wouldn't be too thrilled about it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 11, 2014)

i got box 39, wahoo! this might be the first time I've received one of the coveted boxes on the thread, so yay birchbox!

Also I really wish I was in NYC to go to the store opening today!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> im pretty impressed with the CS sampler.. it's in my cart for my next purchase...in august/september... :scared: darn "no buy" agreement with the hubby..
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/st-tropez-applicator-mitt
> 
> $6.50


Thanks!  Found the tanning mitt and it's in my favorites waiting for it to come in stock.  (Not a bad price either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone is going to the BB Soho store please update us!  I really want to know what it's like, I was reading the article about it  

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/Birchbox-store-Soho?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_071014_store_magazine

and it looks amazing.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2014)

I know!  The next time I am home in NY, I am so totally checking out the store!  Here's an article from the NY Daily News about the store:

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-open-brick-and-mortar-store-soho-article-1.1862508


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

I LOVE the photos of the NYC store. I would love to go shopping for a couple of hours in there- my CC would be smoking before I could get out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jul 11, 2014)

It looks like I'm getting box #22, which I'm super excited about!

 



For anyone that's received the Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera-Ready Kit in their box, do they give you an actual kit (a few things to try) or just a single product from the kit? I've checked the reviews, but they're kind of confusing as to what you're actually getting. Thanks in advance for any info! I'm too impatient to just wait and see.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> It looks like I'm getting box #22, which I'm super excited about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that you receive is the Dr. Brandt Pores no more.


----------



## Rachel85 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am so excited about my boxes this month. I ended up resubscribing my second account that's been dormant for a while thanks to the 100 pt code...and it totally paid off. I am getting so many awesome things!

Main Acct






Other Acct






So so so excited for the rosary nail polish(I chose it for my main acct), the bp mask, the posiebalm and laqa, the real chemistry peel, and the lotion and no. 4 product, and the caudalie. (My first caudalie sample ever)

I already have pores no more and love it so I welcome a second. A little bum about both nail polishes being the same, but seriously...like I can complain when these are my two boxes. Seriously best birchbox month ever!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> You know it will be interesting to see what they do as a general compensation for customers as the one rep and the email sent sounded like they were going to not only make it right but to throw something in extra for it.
> 
> I can't complain as I phoned up and let the rep know (calmly) that birchbox as of late hasn't impressed me. I had a myriad of problems last month and than this. Of course I got a pretty scripted reply, however I will never turn away from sorry points. She gave me 100. Now I'm really tempted to pick up the coastal scents pallette in naked 2. I'm curious though as a lot of people turned their nose up at getting the sample...is it just the sample that sucks?
> 
> I'm getting the ginger aide gel, under eye cream, naked 2 sampler, 3 min peel, and whish shaving cream. Not my dream box, but it could be worse. I am very curious about the ginger aide just because of the comments. I'm also hoping the shaving cream is in a scent that doesn't smell horrible. Whish products are nice as long as they aren't in one of their more nastier scents...blueberry is the one that comes to mind....


Personally, the reason I didn't want the sample is because I already want to get the full size. Also think the thing that sucks about the sample is it's all the brown shades when what I really want to try in that palette are the pinky ones.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my box today. I don't know which box #, but I got my requested lip stain in Sugar, the Imperial Gardenia fragrance, the Naobay body lotion, a No. 4 leave-in conditioner which I will be packing in my hospital bag for my pending labor. Not bad so far.

And then there is the Real Chemistry peel...

I AM SO TIRED OF COMPANIES USING DMDM HYDANTOIN! That is FORMALDEHYDE! I will not be putting that on my face! I don't need to pickle my skin. Into the trash that crap goes.

I showed it to my husband and he said, "Well, it is called Real Chemistry..." Hardy har har.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 11, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today with the Revealed 2 sample - and there is another color! Last month I got "Sunset" but this one is called "Ballerina" and is a little more pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has a pale matte pinkish cream, a matte dark brown, a warm shimmery rose gold sort of color, and a shimmery kinda purpley taupe.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You can always get the same samples in different colors.  Your Laqa should be another color.  Reviews are not factored into the samples you receive, unfortunately.


Looks as though I got the same sample, same color!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 11, 2014)

AMaas said:


> And then there is the Real Chemistry peel...
> 
> I AM SO TIRED OF COMPANIES USING DMDM HYDANTOIN! That is FORMALDEHYDE! I will not be putting that on my face! I don't need to pickle my skin. Into the trash that crap goes.


Just looked this up on EWG and holy shit!  I don't want to put this on my face!  My sample was opened and had oozed out into the box.  Blessing in disguise?


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 11, 2014)

I saw UD came out with Naked 3, so how long until CS comes out with a Revealed 3 palette?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I saw UD came out with Naked 3, so how long until CS comes out with a Revealed 3 palette?


They already did.  Revealed is for Naked 1 &amp; 2 and Revealed 2 is for Naked 3.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> i got box 39, wahoo! this might be the first time I've received one of the coveted boxes on the thread, so yay birchbox!
> 
> Also I really wish I was in NYC to go to the store opening today!


 


Tamarin said:


> If anyone is going to the BB Soho store please update us!  I really want to know what it's like, I was reading the article about it
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/Birchbox-store-Soho?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_071014_store_magazine
> 
> and it looks amazing.


  


cbs73 said:


> I know!  The next time I am home in NY, I am so totally checking out the store!  Here's an article from the NY Daily News about the store:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/birchbox-open-brick-and-mortar-store-soho-article-1.1862508


 


GirlyGirlie said:


> I LOVE the photos of the NYC store. I would love to go shopping for a couple of hours in there- my CC would be smoking before I could get out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Just got home from going to the store. Don't worry about missing the opening because they didn't do anything extra for opening day other than balloons and possibly more staff. No discounts, gifts, or anything like that.

Here are the pluses and the minuses in my opinion:

The store is GORGEOUS! Super modern &amp; bright.

You can build your own birchbox for $15. This is cool if you like to be happy with everything you get. That said, there are five categories of items and you can only get one item from each category. S if you really like hair, you can't get 5 hair products. I can't recall the exact categories but one was def. hair, one was def. Skincare, and one was def. fragrance. The other two were a little strange because they had a mix of items in them... Each category had 3-6 choices in it. I ended up getting a Color club polish in a really pretty shimmery hot pink shade (that was in one of the random categories which I debated on getting that or Egyptian magic), I got a Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish (also debated in that Skincare category because they also had a Caudalie eye cream and the dr. Lipp lip balm which I love. That cat also had a juice beauty serum and something else I can't recall), folle de Joie (orange Sanguine by atelier Cologne was also a choice that smells great... And there was something else too), Macademia healing oil treatment (there were 5 generous hair choices, one was def the beauty protector red bottle and one was a no 4.... Can't remembers he other two), and lastly I got a Joure lip gloss in an awesome bright hot pink (I think technically this last category was makeup as it had a Bb cream I think by Marcelle, the lip gloss, and a Cynthia Rowley liner.... But it also had miracle skin transformer which I don't really think counts as makeup). I'm happy with what I got. Of course you must pay tax in the store so it really makes it over $16 so personally I am ok with my subscription surprises for only $10.

The good news is you can use points on anything in the store, even the B.Y.O.B. They say they have a B.y.o.b. For men too but really there are no choices in the items for them, it's more just that you can see what you're getting. The men's one is $20 and looking at the choice they had today, it was in no way worth $20.

I have been to a birchbloggers event before where they had BYOB and you got to choose any 5 items, not specific to one from each category. I definitely preferred that. I probably would have done more Skincare and skipped fragrance.

They are going to change the items you can choose from every month so that is cool that you can choose.

I also liked that there was a ton of staff around to help my friend and I. I was excited to get to see things in person that I've only seen online, and great to swatch! My eyes definitely got opened to products I want to buy in the future that I never noticed in the BB online shop before or in sephora.

Lastly for the pluses, they do blowouts, nails and makeup application for what in my opinion was very reasonable compared to other places in the city.the hair was $30, not sure on the makeup or nails. I would suggest calling to try to make an appointment though as I think this will be really popular.

So on to the negatives....

I will definitely continue to go to the store every now and then if I want to see a color of something in person or get one of the services. I have a feeling my Bb shopping will pretty much remain 95-100% online though. They weren't even offering samples with a $35 purchase like they do online and to me I hate to miss out on anything extra or coupon code discounts. There is no bonus shop at the brick and mortar store. They even had gift bags left behind the register from their party last night no my friend asked if she could have one since they were left over and she was making a purchase and they told her no. I feel their online store is a better deal and may even have better customer service... And I'm an ace so I also have free shipping. I hope they will make some changes (at least samples with the $35 purchase because it's silly for them to have to pay too ship me something I could get in the store, and it's also better for the environment if I buy in the store.

Last thing, while they have a very wide selection, it's still probably only 20% of what they have online. So don't go there with a deep shopping list. It's basically stuff from the July box and then best sellers. There is a wide selection of makeup and different colors of products though!

Any other questions about the store, please feel free to ask and I will try to answer 



AMaas said:


> I got my box today. I don't know which box #, but I got my requested lip stain in Sugar, the Imperial Gardenia fragrance, the Naobay body lotion, a No. 4 leave-in conditioner which I will be packing in my hospital bag for my pending labor. Not bad so far.
> 
> And then there is the Real Chemistry peel...
> 
> ...


Really? Eek. I dunno if I want to put that on my face now. My husband was just telling me about formaldehyde being cancerous and he wants to check my hair products because it's often hidden in them.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> im pretty impressed with the CS sampler.. it's in my cart for my next purchase...in august/september... :scared: darn "no buy" agreement with the hubby..
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/st-tropez-applicator-mitt
> 
> $6.50


I feel your pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to stock up on vitamins this paycheck and I may have to wait just a little bit longer before I pull the plug. I have enough eyeshadow to last me awhile though. I swatched the sampler and it was gorgeous and I could see this set being awesome for everyday wear.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I have no idea what box number it is, but yay...a box I love! I did not reserve a nail polish; happy to be receiving the one I would have reserved though, had I the opportunity.
> 
> LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil - BB must really want me to try this...second coral one I'm getting
> Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum - I was hoping to try
> ...


OMG...I am so mad at myself. I got my box today and this was not it! So I went back to birchbox and logged in, saw those same items I listed above, refreshed the page and erg...another box 63 was uploaded. But, that's not the box I received either. I got box 12:

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer - I'll probably like this
Vasanti Detox Nutrient-Rich Purifying Facial Cleanser - I'll try it
SmartyPants All-in-One Gummy Vitamins for Adults - enough with these! At least I can't ever get them again...
Ofra Universal Eyebrow Pencil - meh
Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream - I like the scent, so this is ok.
 
I can't review the wrong box which would at least be kind of a bonus. Sad not to be getting my fantasy box. I'll contact BB to fix my page so I can review. This was a fail month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Just looked this up on EWG and holy shit!  I don't want to put this on my face!  My sample was opened and had oozed out into the box.  Blessing in disguise?


What's EWG?


----------



## Imberis (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 50? I didn't know they went that high!

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set
100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel (Honey Cream Wash)
 
I'm excited about the Palette sampler, and I'll use the shaving cream. The rest of it? Ehh. I'm definitely not using the Real Chemistry product after what I read in this thread, though!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I got one of my boxes today with the Revealed 2 sample - and there is another color! Last month I got "Sunset" but this one is called "Ballerina" and is a little more pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has a pale matte pinkish cream, a matte dark brown, a warm shimmery rose gold sort of color, and a shimmery kinda purpley taupe.


ohh i hope that's the one i'm getting!


----------



## Sakura83 (Jul 11, 2014)

Rachel85 said:


> I am so excited about my boxes this month. I ended up resubscribing my second account that's been dormant for a while thanks to the 100 pt code...and it totally paid off. I am getting so many awesome things!
> 
> Main Acct
> 
> ...


I love your main box! Is that a Benefit Lollitint !? or Balm? Either way, love it! &lt;3

Looks like I'm getting box 12 . https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb12 Pretty excited for the Juice Beauty and the Vasanti


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 11, 2014)

AMaas said:


> I got my box today. I don't know which box #, but I got my requested lip stain in Sugar, the Imperial Gardenia fragrance, the Naobay body lotion, a No. 4 leave-in conditioner which I will be packing in my hospital bag for my pending labor. Not bad so far.
> 
> And then there is the Real Chemistry peel...
> 
> ...


Formaldehyde is really not that big of a deal.  You eat it everyday.  It's only in large doses that it becomes harmful.  Technically DMDM Hydantoin is not formaldehyde, though it helps create formaldehyde.  This article does a good job explaining :

http://personalcaretruth.com/2012/02/dmdm-hydantoin/


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 11, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What's EWG?


A cosmetics database.  You can search by item or ingredient.  It'll give you a list of ingredients in it, tell you what they are, study references, and list a hazard score.

http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> A cosmetics database.  You can search by item or ingredient.  It'll give you a list of ingredients in it, tell you what they are, study references, and list a hazard score.
> 
> http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/


Thank you!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Formaldehyde is really not that big of a deal.  You eat it everyday.  It's only in large doses that it becomes harmful.  Technically DMDM Hydantoin is not formaldehyde, though it helps create formaldehyde.  This article does a good job explaining :
> 
> http://personalcaretruth.com/2012/02/dmdm-hydantoin/


I'm totally bookmarking this site, thanks for sharing that.  I tend to be skeptical of both product additives AND the hysteria over certain ingredients (I'm looking at you, 'Foodbabe', there's a reason peer reviewing exist).   Brightest Bulb in the Box is good at breaking this stuff down on occasion as well.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I'm getting box 50? I didn't know they went that high!
> 
> 
> Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
> ...


67 different Birchboxes this month, according to our Zadidoll's blog.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think BB will sample the posiebalm for a few months? And possibly the other balms that were just added to the shop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hey ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think BB will sample the posiebalm for a few months? And possibly the other balms that were just added to the shop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I sure hope so! I want one of those soooooo bad. I almost bought it, but the reviews are mixed and I want to make sure I'll like it first. My big fear is it won't show up enough to be worth it. That it will look like a plain lip balm with no color pay off since Posietint is so light to begin with.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 11, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Formaldehyde is really not that big of a deal.  You eat it everyday.  It's only in large doses that it becomes harmful.  Technically DMDM Hydantoin is not formaldehyde, though it helps create formaldehyde.  This article does a good job explaining :
> 
> http://personalcaretruth.com/2012/02/dmdm-hydantoin/


Thanks for sharing that article, but I feel it's important to point out a few things after reading it. 

First, the author says he would not put DMDM Hydantoin on his skin.   Yes, DMDM Hydantoin itself is not an actual formaldehyde but a formaldehyde donor - so it releases formaldehyde over time.  But he even states that DMDM Hydantoin as a formaldehyde donor actually releases MORE formaldeyhde than using actual formaldehyde itself as a preservative in a product would.   

Second, eating a chemical and having it pass through your digestive system is pretty different than putting it on your skin.  Totally agree that there are naturally occurring chemicals in foods that our body can tolerate and filter out of our bloodstreams.  But our skin doesn't metabolize chemicals the same way our digestive tracts do.

Third, this person is based in the UK.  The UK has completely different product standards than we have in the US via the FDA.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I cannot STAND the Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia, it gave my an awful headache and I also really dislike the scent of Naobay lotion. I am BIG on scents, if I can't stand the smell there is no way I'm putting that on my body for hours on end. My husband snatched up the Naobay lotion though, he liked the smell! I'm really going to have to get him a Birchbox man sub for our anniversary. But, I love, love, love the Cynthia Rowley lipstain in sugar. I have yet to try the No. 4 prep &amp; protect or Real Chemistry peel.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I'm getting box 50? I didn't know they went that high!
> 
> 
> Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
> ...


i got a box 72 a while back. i think one month it went up to box 76.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 12, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Thanks for sharing that article, but I feel it's important to point out a few things after reading it.
> 
> First, the author says he would not put DMDM Hydantoin on his skin.   Yes, DMDM Hydantoin itself is not an actual formaldehyde but a formaldehyde donor - so it releases formaldehyde over time.  But he even states that DMDM Hydantoin as a formaldehyde donor actually releases MORE formaldeyhde than using actual formaldehyde itself as a preservative in a product would.
> 
> ...


I just want to clarify that the author said the idea about DMDM Hydantoin releasing more formaldehyde was just a hypothesis with no evidence to back it up.  While the author may think that is possible, it has not been studied.  

I'm not trying to condemn or advocate for a chemical but just wanted to make sure the correct info is shared.


----------



## camel11 (Jul 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Formaldehyde is really not that big of a deal.  You eat it everyday.  It's only in large doses that it becomes harmful.  Technically DMDM Hydantoin is not formaldehyde, though it helps create formaldehyde.  This article does a good job explaining :
> 
> http://personalcaretruth.com/2012/02/dmdm-hydantoin/


While I don't agree that formaldehyde is harmless (distinguished from that naturally occurring in pears...), the article sums up that DMDM is actually likely worse for topical use than FM.  Interesting.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 12, 2014)

My box updated, I am getting box 43  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be excited if I did my eyebrows but I had not done anything to them in a year and a half before finally getting them waxed last week! I don't like floral perfume or that eye cream!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, I tried the Real Chemistry peel on my face after testing it on another part of my skin. As I was putting it on the skin started to come off, it was rather disturbing/gross, but afterwards WOW! I can't remember the last time my skin looked so amazing! It didn't sting and actually REDUCED the redness on my face. We will have to see how my face feels tomorrow..


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 12, 2014)

My main sub box hasn't updated or given me a clicky truck so I emailed and Heidi said it was available to view and order at that time. Nope still not able to view


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Well, I tried the Real Chemistry peel on my face after testing it on another part of my skin. As I was putting it on the skin started to come off, it was rather disturbing/gross, but afterwards WOW! I can't remember the last time my skin looked so amazing! It didn't sting and actually REDUCED the redness on my face. We will have to see how my face feels tomorrow..


So happy to hear this! I recieved one in each of my 2 boxes and who doesn't love a great peel!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 12, 2014)

I checked my boxes on the 10th, but I've been so busy I forgot to post them here!  My polish choices were actually honored, and I cancelled/resubbed on BOTH accounts last month!  My favorite part of the "choose your own sample" was I could pretty much guarantee I'd get two different boxes!  And "betwixt the twain", I got pretty much everything I wanted!

Main Account, Box 9: Yay for Ambrosia, Hello Lotion, and Ruffian Polish Remover Wipes!  Already got the Ofra in my Ipsy June bag, still want to try the 100% Body Wash just to see what it's about, and looking forward to trying the Juice Beauty! Hoping it doesn't stink like the CC Cream!







2nd Account, Box 16:  TOTAL BOX OF WIN.  Yay Rosary! And OMG POSIE BALM. Yay BP Hair Mask, Yay Caudalie, totally fine with more lotion (what does the Naobay smell like?) and sure, I could totally use more nail remover wipes!






I love that my boxes take turns being awesome each month.  Sneaky Birchbox, now I have to keep BOTH of you!  Keep rolling out those 100 point codes, and I'm yours FOR LIFE, YO.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 12, 2014)

camel11 said:


> While I don't agree that formaldehyde is harmless (distinguished from that naturally occurring in pears...), the article sums up that DMDM is actually likely worse for topical use than FM.  Interesting.


My main goal in posting the article was to provide a bit more information on what was going on so people could make an informed choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also thought it was interesting that companies are switching to something that may be worse (certainly more untested) because of the "scare factor" of using the word formaldehyde. 

I personally don't have a problem using these sorts of things, but I've also never had a bad reaction.  I have a couple of chemists in my family and they have opposite approaches, one of them will use pretty much anything while explaining the chemical structure to you, and the other won't touch a thing outside of work!


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Well, I tried the Real Chemistry peel on my face after testing it on another part of my skin. As I was putting it on the skin started to come off, it was rather disturbing/gross, but afterwards WOW! I can't remember the last time my skin looked so amazing! It didn't sting and actually REDUCED the redness on my face. We will have to see how my face feels tomorrow..





KellyKaye said:


> So happy to hear this! I recieved one in each of my 2 boxes and who doesn't love a great peel!


Yayy me too! I have been really hesitant to use peels, oils, and scrubs on my face lately but hearing this makes me really excited to try it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Eh, I'd rub cat pee on my face if it made my skin glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try the peel.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 12, 2014)

So my box departed yesterday from the shipment facility in Mount Juliet, TN.  Rather than going to Indiana this time.....inexplicably, the box has gone to......wait for it......Elizabeth, NJ.  That's right.  New Jersey.  The eastern seaboard.  I'm in Chicago and my box is in the Garden State.  The shipping facility is closer to Chicago, so why send it to NJ????


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 12, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> So my box departed yesterday from the shipment facility in Mount Juliet, TN.  Rather than going to Indiana this time.....inexplicably, the box has gone to......wait for it......Elizabeth, NJ.  That's right.  New Jersey.  The eastern seaboard.  I'm in Chicago and my box is in the Garden State.  The shipping facility is closer to Chicago, so why send it to NJ????


That's weird, I'm in Chicago too and mine is in Indiana as usual today!  Mine launched on the 10th though, so maybe it's something to do with their transit schedules?  I'll be interested to see when yours vs mine arrive.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 12, 2014)

one of my boxes was picked up in mt juliet TN on the jul 1...on jul 9 it made it to atlanta  :wacko:  I live in the midwest....


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 12, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> one of my boxes was picked up in mt juliet TN on the jul 1...on jul 9 it made it to atlanta  :wacko:  I live in the midwest....


I'm also in the midwest. Where abouts are you? I'm in Kentucky, and my box went from Mt Juliet, TN down to Atlanta, GA, then up to Fishers, IN (would've had to go right by me to get there) and then back down again to my little post office in KY. Makes no sense to me! But it does it every month so I've learned to stop looking at the tracking haha


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm in love with that Real Chemistry peel. I can't believe what a difference in made in the texture and appearance of my skin in one use.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> I'm in love with that Real Chemistry peel. I can't believe what a difference in made in the texture and appearance of my skin in one use.


Going to use it now, and maybe add it to my birchbox cart!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 12, 2014)

Purple Lip Lube. I am ob.sessed.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Can't wait until I get my hands on the peel!! 

@@Meggpi, looks great on you!! I love the purple laqa. Every time I wear it, someone compliments me. Such a gorgeous color that so many people can pull off well.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 12, 2014)

So excited for my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/b/bb7_385x385_11.jpg


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 12, 2014)

My box came today and though I'm not in love with it, I'm happier than I was when I figured out what I was getting. The Naobay smells good, though I really didn't need more lotion. This will stay at work. I'm excited to try the peel- it's the only thing I was hoping for from the spoilers. I'm excited about how much those of you who have tried it, like it. The Cynthia Rowley pencil is nice enough, even though I was hoping for something other than black. It'll eventually get used. The Supergoop and Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia are both pretty meh... Could the Supergoop sample be ANY smaller, though?! Overall, while I'm not thrilled, it was a decent box. I'm disappointed I still haven't gotten a Laqa though!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 12, 2014)

All this purple laqa love is making me want one in a bad way!!

Also glad to hear positive feedback on the peel. After all the chemical talk I was a bit on the fence on whether or not to try it. The sad thing is if I started to weed out dangerous chemicals id probably have to throw out half my nailpolish stash...don't think I could bring myself to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm happy with my boxes this month.  I am getting the lip gloss and polish I reserved and also a few other items I was hoping for.  I am also finally using some of my older samples and am finding things I love from months ago.  

Box 1:





Box 2:  





Box 2 already came and I loved the whish shaving cream!  It wasn't thick like I'm used to but it gave me a super close shave without irritating my skin.  A million times better than my usual stuff.  I am not sure about the 100% pure body wash but will give it a try.  Overall a good month for me to renew my interest in my subs.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 12, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I'm also in the midwest. Where abouts are you? I'm in Kentucky, and my box went from Mt Juliet, TN down to Atlanta, GA, then up to Fishers, IN (would've had to go right by me to get there) and then back down again to my little post office in KY. Makes no sense to me! But it does it every month so I've learned to stop looking at the tracking haha


My other box shipped the 7th and then went on to Fishers IN - this is what usually happens, idk what's up with the detour to Atlanta for the other box


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally caught up on this thread. Excited about both my boxes this month.

Box 1:

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer-I can always use more moisturizer
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil-Was hoping to try this
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Ambrosia-This is the color I requested, happy to see my request went through
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes-Not exciting, but I will use it and it means 6 items to review
Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel-I wanted to try this too.
Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia-Unlike a lot of people, I don't mind perfume samples.

Box 2:

suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser-Yay! I love this stuff.
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil-Getting this in my other box too. If I like it, I'll keep both. If not, one will go up for swap.
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - Relic-Yay! Got my requested color in this box too.
RUFFIAN Dressing Room Nail Lacquer Remover Towelettes-Again, not exciting to me but I'll use it and take the points for a 6 item box
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream-I always love to get eye cream samples so I don't have to spend the $$$ on full size eye creams (why are they so expensive?)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Mask-Yay! I love Beauty Protector and I love hair masks. Can't wait to try it.

Now if my boxes would hurry up and get here!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

Argh, I can't wait until it cools down around here so I can try the peel!  I don't dare use anything other than philosophy purity when it's hot -- not even moisturizer.  My skin turns into this acid slick that reacts poorly to anything other than purity.

In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 12, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> I'm in love with that Real Chemistry peel. I can't believe what a difference in made in the texture and appearance of my skin in one use.


I know, it was downright amazing how my skin looked afterwards and it feels fantastic! Today it feels great, and my redness is still reduced. I wish I could use it more than once a week! I am considering buying a full-size.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


You are not alone. I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## flynt (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


Yep, I was even wondering if this was a new brand or something lol.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


Maybe that will be the August "Lifestyle Extra".      I'd love to read the Facebook comments for that one.  lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Maybe that will be the August "Lifestyle Extra".      I'd love to read the Facebook comments for that one.  lol


Man, if it *was* a menstrual cup, it would be a hell of a lot more useful to me than what it actually is.  There is NO WAY that thing -- or anything else -- will get rid of my cellulite.  My butt and thighs are *made* of cellulite.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Man, if it *was* a menstrual cup, it would be a hell of a lot more useful to me than what it actually is.  There is NO WAY that thing -- or anything else -- will get rid of my cellulite.  My butt and thighs are *made* of cellulite.



LOL agreed.  I am an avid promoter of the diva cup though, so....


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Argh, I can't wait until it cools down around here so I can try the peel! I don't dare use anything other than philosophy purity when it's hot -- not even moisturizer. My skin turns into this acid slick that reacts poorly to anything other than purity.
> 
> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


Ha ha!! I saw that after I noticed the add-on thongs and thought the same thing. Umm... Getting a little too personal there BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's like a weird version of "cupping" for cellulite treatment. I'm not buying that tho.


----------



## Kae (Jul 13, 2014)

Got box #15. I've received body lotion about five boxes in a row now.

I'm kind of excited to try the Sumita eye liner however.

What are your guys' thoughts on it?


----------



## LindaD (Jul 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Argh, I can't wait until it cools down around here so I can try the peel!  I don't dare use anything other than philosophy purity when it's hot -- not even moisturizer.  My skin turns into this acid slick that reacts poorly to anything other than purity.
> 
> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


I totally misunderstood this comment and got really excited that Birchbox would promote menstrual cups, lol! It even comes with a little fabric pouch like the Diva Cup, too.



gemstone said:


> LOL agreed.  I am an avid promoter of the diva cup though, so....


Ditto. It was a total game changer for me. No more anxiety about leaks and it's so comfortable that I actually forget that it's that time of the month.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got a box 72 a while back. i think one month it went up to box 76.


Wow! I guess I've never really paid attention to the numbers before, other than seeing what everyone gets in the more popular box numbers.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't noticed anyone mentioning this yet, but each box also comes with an offer for a free one year subscription to Women's Health. There's a little card insert with the magazine info (so make sure you don't overlook it). But here's the bonus....if you don't want the subscription you can instead choose to receive a $9.99 refund!! Yay!! To get the refund you need to send the card in along with your original Birchbox subscription order confirmation to the address provided. So essentially this box will be free (not even counting in points for reviews and any 100pt codes used when subscribing)!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I just emailed birchbox to update my page a few minutes ago and the box loaded.  It's a good box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2014/july-2014-bb67, but I hoped that I got the other one people were getting (39, I believe). I definitely didn't expect an answer from a birchbox rep around 3am EST, lol.
> 
> They do get a free subscription and a yearly allowance in the stores, plus cool gifts such as sneakers, headphones, etc on their work anniversaries. Some of the perks are listed here: http://www.birchbox.com/about/careers


Oh my gosh I want to work for them! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 13, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Purple Lip Lube. I am ob.sessed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You look incredible! I haven't seen that stuff look bad on anyone yet. I swatches the hot pink color in the birchbox store Friday and am tempted to buy it... Hoping it shows up in boxes soon!

On another note, I bashed Laqa when they sent them out last year or whenever it was. The color they sent me looked downright clownish. My friend pointed out to me in the store that there is a major difference between these new ones vs. The originals - the new ones are sheer. This makes such a big difference. I've had to trade for both of these new sheer ones since I never received them in my box - maybe because I bashed them in my review the first time around? I wonder if they consider that....

I'm fine with not getting them now that I have traded for both. I mean I guess I could always use an extra menatour back up though 



Yunalesca said:


> All this purple laqa love is making me want one in a bad way!!
> 
> Also glad to hear positive feedback on the peel. After all the chemical talk I was a bit on the fence on whether or not to try it. The sad thing is if I started to weed out dangerous chemicals id probably have to throw out half my nailpolish stash...don't think I could bring myself to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Eek didn't think of nail polish.... I kind of want to go through my stash now. Does anyone know a list of good brands vs. Bad brands?



meaganola said:


> Argh, I can't wait until it cools down around here so I can try the peel!  I don't dare use anything other than philosophy purity when it's hot -- not even moisturizer.  My skin turns into this acid slick that reacts poorly to anything other than purity.
> 
> In unrelated news, did anyone else notice the Cellu-Cup and wonder when Birchbox started selling menstrual cups?


  


meaganola said:


> Man, if it *was* a menstrual cup, it would be a hell of a lot more useful to me than what it actually is.  There is NO WAY that thing -- or anything else -- will get rid of my cellulite.  My butt and thighs are *made* of cellulite.


All I can say to the comments about these new things in the shop is um....wtf?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 13, 2014)

[quote name="Jennifer Leigh" post="2243604" timestamp="1405253868"

Eek didn't think of nail polish.... I kind of want to go through my stash now. Does anyone know a list of good brands vs. Bad brands?

A lot of nail polish brands are actually 3 free even it's not listed on the bottle, ex the covergirl glosstinis I got a while ago. There's a list here: http://lacquerism.tumblr.com/post/51038810999/healthy-hands-lacquerisms-guide-to-3-4-and-5-free it's pretty comprehensive but a bit older, so you should look up your polishes to check. Most indie brands are at least 3free and usually have that info on their website.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 13, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> A lot of nail polish brands are actually 3 free even it's not listed on the bottle, ex the covergirl glosstinis I got a while ago. There's a list here: http://lacquerism.tumblr.com/post/51038810999/healthy-hands-lacquerisms-guide-to-3-4-and-5-free it's pretty comprehensive but a bit older, so you should look up your polishes to check. Most indie brands are at least 3free and usually have that info on their website.


Thanks! Most of my polishes are Essie, OPI, Nails Inc, Sephora by OPI, Formula X, Deborah Lippmann, Butter. London and Color Club so I need to check into those mainly. I have a few stragglers from other brands too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 13, 2014)

kayess said:


> Oh my gosh I want to work for them! Thanks for the info!!


You're welcome. Check out their reviews on glass door. My husband and I tried to get jobs there back in 2012 with no luck even though we met the qualifications. They tend to hire a lot of people from Ivy League and brand name schools (I.E. Michigan, Tulane, UVA, etc).


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it just me, or does the scent of the Hello body lotion remind anyone of that Shower-to-Shower deodorant powder that used to be big in the 70's?  ("Just a sprinkle a day keeps the odor away")  That was my first thought when I smelled it.

I had to wash it off after 10 minutes.   WAY overpowering.   Asthma-inducing levels of overpowering.

Sad that two items ended up in the wastebasket already.   But on the good side, the Ruffian Ambrosia is so, so pretty. I can't wait to put it on.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm wearing Ambrosia on my nails now, and I wanted to show you guys how pretty it is (and opaque in one coat!) so I took an awkward webcam photo -- and now I know why beauty bloggers hold the polish bottle, this is such an awkward hand position! But here it is anyway. I also reserved Relic and Rosary and now I can't wait for those boxes to arrive!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So for all of those in the nyc area, the birchbox soho store is going to have friends and family on Tuesday and Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's going to be 20% off your purchase. I'm not sure if it's going to be 20% off for everyone, or for people who really are friends and family but I work there so just stop by and say you're Mayra's(pronounced my-ra lol) friend if they don't automatically give you the discount.
> 
> I agree with a lot of the cons people have mentioned about the store. With the byob I really liked how in past pop ups you would've gotten full products in there, but apperantly the brands weren't too thrilled because it really hurt the sale of the full size products in the past pop up "experiments". That's why it's the way that it is now. Also we will be getting in GWP not sure if that will include mystery packs or not, and we will be having classes as well.


So jealous that you work there, what a fun job!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 13, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So for all of those in the nyc area, the birchbox soho store is going to have friends and family on Tuesday and Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's going to be 20% off your purchase. I'm not sure if it's going to be 20% off for everyone, or for people who really are friends and family but I work there so just stop by and say you're Mayra's(pronounced my-ra lol) friend if they don't automatically give you the discount.
> 
> I agree with a lot of the cons people have mentioned about the store. With the byob I really liked how in past pop ups you would've gotten full products in there, but apperantly the brands weren't too thrilled because it really hurt the sale of the full size products in the past pop up "experiments". That's why it's the way that it is now. Also we will be getting in GWP not sure if that will include mystery packs or not, and we will be having classes as well.


This is awesome news (about the GWPs and classes)! Thanks for the heads up on the Friends and Family sale!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 13, 2014)

Diva cup lover here too! Kind of life changing. It's weird to talk about it to others but it's hard not to shout from the rooftops when you find something you love, right?!?!?

On another note....Tried the peel today. Loved it!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 14, 2014)

I finally got to try the No. 4 Prep &amp; Protect, and it makes my hair feel AMAZING, even more so than the BP spray. I prefer the BP spray smell better however, my husband LOVES the smell of the No. 4 spray!  He kept commenting on how "pretty" I smelled and asked if I got a new perfume, because I smelled so nice!  I am now very interested in using the No. 4 blow dry lotion as I dry my hair everyday.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 14, 2014)

P.S. Is anyone else getting this error when they try to add a product to their favorites? "An error occurred while adding item to Favorites: The product needs to have a family type of type 'default'"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I finally got to try the No. 4 Prep &amp; Protect, and it makes my hair feel AMAZING, even more so than the BP spray. I prefer the BP spray smell better however, my husband LOVES the smell of the No. 4 spray!  He kept commenting on how "pretty" I smelled and asked if I got a new perfume, because I smelled so nice!  I am now very interested in using the No. 4 blow dry lotion as I dry my hair everyday.


I love Number 4!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know people are getting annoyed of seeing it in so many boxes, but I haven't found a product from them yet that I don't like!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 14, 2014)

I got a couple of No. 4 shampoo &amp; conditioner samples, I'm looking forward to trying them now. It's nice to hear some good reviews on the brand.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I got a couple of No. 4 shampoo &amp; conditioner samples, I'm looking forward to trying them now. It's nice to hear some good reviews on the brand.


I would be happy if No. 4 shampoo and conditioner samples showed up again in my box...I thought the fragrance was soft and pretty without being overwhelming.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 14, 2014)

Good to see you all raving about No. 4. I think I have the shampoo and conditioner samples in my box full of hair samples that aren't on my trade list... Maybe I will try them out this morning. I am looking to switch up my hair routine


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm also a fan of the No. 4 products! Everything that I've tried from them has been great and makes my hair look and feel incredible.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 14, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Is it just me, or does the scent of the Hello body lotion remind anyone of that Shower-to-Shower deodorant powder that used to be big in the 70's?  ("Just a sprinkle a day keeps the odor away")  That was my first thought when I smelled it.
> 
> I had to wash it off after 10 minutes.   WAY overpowering.   Asthma-inducing levels of overpowering.
> 
> Sad that two items ended up in the wastebasket already.   But on the good side, the Ruffian Ambrosia is so, so pretty. I can't wait to put it on.


Haha I do remember that slogan but was not around to actually use the deodorant. I personally loved the smell of the Harvey Prince lotion though! It was less over-powering than the actual perfume, and I loved that it lasted so long. I kept getting whiffs of myself throughout the day and feeling pleased that I smelled so nice haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm also a fan of the No. 4 products! Everything that I've tried from them has been great and makes my hair look and feel incredible.


Right? I have seriously hoarded the volumizing shampoo &amp; conditioner samples. Trying to make them last so it's my 'weekend' shampoo when I want my hair to look completely fabulous!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I love Number 4!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know people are getting annoyed of seeing it in so many boxes, but I haven't found a product from them yet that I don't like!


Add me to the No. 4 fan club. I think their stuff is awesome!



Jennifer Leigh said:


> Good to see you all raving about No. 4. I think I have the shampoo and conditioner samples in my box full of hair samples that aren't on my trade list... Maybe I will try them out this morning. I am looking to switch up my hair routine


If you have the volumizing shampoo, try that first! It is amazing!


----------



## KatieKat (Jul 14, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Add me to the No. 4 fan club. I think their stuff is awesome!
> 
> If you have the volumizing shampoo, try that first! It is amazing!


I like the No. 4 products as well. I know a lot of people like the Beauty Protect spray, but it's a little heavy for my hair. I like the No. 4 Prep and Protect because it's a lighter version for the same results. I also liked the No. 4 hair mask I tried out a couple of months ago.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 14, 2014)

i like that brand too but i get a different product from them each month on the same account. it's so annoying. i have some of their items x2 on my list and i would love for someone to take it off of my hands, lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i like that brand too but i get a different product from them each month on the same account. it's so annoying. i have some of their items x2 on my list and i would love for someone to take it off of my hands, lol.


I don't currently have an updated trade list but I might just make one so that I can take those products off of your hands.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 14, 2014)

My box has been hanging out in a warehouse in Indiana for a few days now.  I hope the bigger boxes aren't pushing it around too much.  Maybe it found a few other Birchboxes and they're off partying in a corner or something.  Anyway, I hope it finds its way here soon!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 14, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> My box has been hanging out in a warehouse in Indiana for a few days now.  I hope the bigger boxes aren't pushing it around too much.  Maybe it found a few other Birchboxes and they're off partying in a corner or something.  Anyway, I hope it finds its way here soon!


Mine are chilling in Indiana as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi!  =)  After a year and a half off, I signed back up for BB on Saturday.  I know my box won't ship for 10 days - the 22nd. (  =(  Not happy about it, but I know about it.)  Any guess when my account may show what I'm getting?

Looking forward to obsessing with you all again!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

I have only tried the number 4 clarifying shampoo and the mask.  I LOVED the mask and the shampoo was okay.  I have the volumizing one too so I need to try that out and see if I like it better.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I checked my boxes on the 10th, but I've been so busy I forgot to post them here!  My polish choices were actually honored, and I cancelled/resubbed on BOTH accounts last month!  My favorite part of the "choose your own sample" was I could pretty much guarantee I'd get two different boxes!  And "betwixt the twain", I got pretty much everything I wanted!
> 
> Main Account, Box 9: Yay for Ambrosia, Hello Lotion, and Ruffian Polish Remover Wipes!  Already got the Ofra in my Ipsy June bag, still want to try the 100% Body Wash just to see what it's about, and looking forward to trying the Juice Beauty! Hoping it doesn't stink like the CC Cream!
> 
> ...


The juice beauty moisturizer is fantastic! I've been using it for about a year now and my skin loves it. The smell was a bit strong for me at first but I've grown to love it. Juice beauty says their signature scent is green apple but it smells more like lemongrass to me....


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 14, 2014)

come on box get here already i havent been this excited about a box in a long long time

i have 3 but the one im excited about has

real chemistry peel

cynthia rowley stain

juice beauty serum

beauty protector mask

and hello body cream

omg need these goodies in my hand now

it would only be better is it had an ambrosia ruffian nail polish in it but i was at work all day and it was sold out by the time i got home


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 14, 2014)

My box surprised me by showing up in my mailbox on Saturday even though tracking never updated.  I got box 21 which had the Ruffian in Relic which is the one I chose.  It's so pretty but a little more silver and less taupe than I was expecting.  Also I finally got the purple Laqa that I have been dying to get my hands on!  I love it!  The Balance Me eye cream is nice, I've been needing a new one and unable to decide what to buy so this will hold be over until I decide.  Plus at .25 oz it's a good size for an eye cream sample.  I'll probably be able to use it for a month at least.  Haven't tried the Suki cleanser yet but a lot of you seem to like it so I've got high hopes.  This was a great BB month for me.  I keep thinking I'm going to cancel because I'm a little sampled out, but last month was decent and this month I will use everything so I think I'll stick with BB a little longer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 14, 2014)

My Birchbox came today and I love everything in it.  

Plus, after doing my box product reviews, I have made Ace status.  YAY!


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh man, another problem with BB in my household this month. We changed addresses last month and they sent the July box for my daughters gift to our old home! I got my July box just fine. Now they're telling me they put in a request for a replacement on Friday the 11th but I have to email them at the end of the week to get an update and they do not even give you tracking for it! Really?! So even though THEY messed up, she will be getting her gift a week or two [or maybe not at all from my past experience] late and we won't even know when it's to arrive.

I think it's time BB and I break up.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm wearing Ambrosia on my nails now, and I wanted to show you guys how pretty it is (and opaque in one coat!) so I took an awkward webcam photo -- and now I know why beauty bloggers hold the polish bottle, this is such an awkward hand position! But here it is anyway. I also reserved Relic and Rosary and now I can't wait for those boxes to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, it looks gorgeous! I was under impression that these nail polished are more glittery/metallic (and I'm not really into that), but this looks almost pearly (which I love). Opting out for lip stain may have been a mistake...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jul 14, 2014)

Elena K said:


> wow, it looks gorgeous! I was under impression that these nail polished are more glittery/metallic (and I'm not really into that), but this looks almost pearly (which I love). Opting out for lip stain may have been a mistake...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I don't see any glitters, it is shiny/kinda metallic but not over the top at all. I really like it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 14, 2014)

Rachel85 said:


> I am so excited about my boxes this month. I ended up resubscribing my second account that's been dormant for a while thanks to the 100 pt code...and it totally paid off. I am getting so many awesome things!
> 
> Main Acct
> 
> ...


Rachel, I sent you a private message on July 11th, but it looks like that may have been the last day you were on makeuptalk. But if you see this, the message should be waiting. I do think it is harder to realize when you have a message with the new board, sadly. Oh well. Thanks, Heather


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I tried the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Sugar and I LOVE it!!  The color seems to last a long time on me!  and it's not too bright but also not too light!

Does anyone know if there is a 100 point code right now??


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 14, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I tried the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Sugar and I LOVE it!!  The color seems to last a long time on me!  and it's not too bright but also not too light!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a 100 point code right now??


There is! I just used it last week BBFAB100

I think that is correct lol

Here is a thread where you can check out and ask about the promo codes going around at the moment.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/120809-birchbox-promo-codes/page-112


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 14, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Mine are chilling in Indiana as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live REALLY close to the Newgistics place in Fishers, IN.  Oh how I wish I could go over there and make them speed things up for you guys!


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 14, 2014)

So, the last I heard from BB about my sample choice mixup is that someone will get back to me. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> So, the last I heard from BB about my sample choice mixup is that someone will get back to me. Has anyone heard anything?


Ha, I'd give them a call tomorrow. I find it's better to be proactive with BB rather than wait. Just be nicer sounding on the phone with them and you'll get farther vs waiting it out. 

On a different note, still waiting on my box to get here. *sob* it's hard being on the west coast!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ha, I'd give them a call tomorrow. I find it's better to be proactive with BB rather than wait. Just be nicer sounding on the phone with them and you'll get farther vs waiting it out.
> 
> On a different note, still waiting on my box to get here. *sob* it's hard being on the west coast!!


This!  My boxes left Fishers, IN On 7/10/14 and have no other updates other than "Electronic Tracking info received" on 7/11/14.  I probably just need to work on patience haha


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ha, I'd give them a call tomorrow. I find it's better to be proactive with BB rather than wait. Just be nicer sounding on the phone with them and you'll get farther vs waiting it out.
> 
> On a different note, still waiting on my box to get here. *sob* it's hard being on the west coast!!


Thanks for the advice! I'm in AZ and still waiting for my box, too. The woes of the west coast!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

@@lindzebra yay AZ buddies!! I googled the tracking number they gave me and USPS received the box today, so hopefully I get it tomorrow or Weds, fingers crossed! Also hoping the Laqa isn't totally melted  :lol:


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@lindzebra yay AZ buddies!! I googled the tracking number they gave me and USPS received the box today, so hopefully I get it tomorrow or Weds, fingers crossed! Also hoping the Laqa isn't totally melted  :lol:


Yay! I received a Laqa last month and it wasn't melted, so you should be good! Just get it out of your mailbox as soon as you can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> This!  My boxes left Fishers, IN On 7/10/14 and have no other updates other than "Electronic Tracking info received" on 7/11/14.  I probably just need to work on patience haha


I would mind so much if Birchbox hadn't spoiled me last month. I seriously got my box in less than a week. My box initiated on the 7th in Tennessee, then made a round trip in the opposite way of Texas, up the east coast only to come back and land north of the original location in dreaded Fishers, IN. Seriously Birchbox? I'm pretty sure I got my birchbox tracking way before ipsy and yet my ipsy showed up in my mailbox today.

I do like what others said a few pages back. Maybe since my box has been hanging around Fishers for a few days it's in the corner of the warehouse with other boxes having a party. lol


----------



## JenTX (Jul 15, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Add me to the No. 4 fan club. I think their stuff is awesome!
> 
> If you have the volumizing shampoo, try that first! It is amazing!


  


KatieKat said:


> I like the No. 4 products as well. I know a lot of people like the Beauty Protect spray, but it's a little heavy for my hair. I like the No. 4 Prep and Protect because it's a lighter version for the same results. I also liked the No. 4 hair mask I tried out a couple of months ago.


  


KellyKaye said:


> I'm also a fan of the No. 4 products! Everything that I've tried from them has been great and makes my hair look and feel incredible.


  


panicked said:


> I would be happy if No. 4 shampoo and conditioner samples showed up again in my box...I thought the fragrance was soft and pretty without being overwhelming.


  


allistra44 said:


> I love Number 4!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know people are getting annoyed of seeing it in so many boxes, but I haven't found a product from them yet that I don't like!


Alright you No. 4 lovers.... I decided to open my box of unused (but want to try) hair samples to try No. 4. I realized why I never tried it - they only sent me a shampoo with no conditioner. I decided to try it anyways. While I was in the box I figured why not try some other hair goodies too so I grabbed the Phyto Ultra Repairing Mask and Phyto intense nutrition shine oil to also try today. The shampoo I had was the Clarifying shampoo. Love the smell. The love thickness and the amazing rich lather it created. I will say when I was rinsing though it never felt like it was out (maybe it has silicone or something that coats the hair in it?) I will update you on my thoughts about this mixture of products once I see how my hair does after I couple of days.

P.s. I am pretty sure the Phyto stuff was from sample society.


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 15, 2014)

Well my plan was a success. I was able to score the Crowdfunder and Rosary polishes as well as a Mystery Sample pack for only $5. Only bummer was that they were out of the free Matte Top Coat. I briefly thought about asking them to send me one anyway because its still posted on the Crowdfunder page as being available, but since they were nice enough to give me the 100 points so I could get Rosary I just let it slide. I don't really care for Matte Coats anyway.

Good Work BB - I am officially hooked on you now.



BeMyBait said:


> My plan of action is to wait and see what's in my box and then depending on the contents write CS and see if maybe they'll give me the points to buy it in the store. I already have 200 points so hopefully if they give me the points I can get the set of 3 Ruffians after the points I'll get from reviewing my boxes contents. Then you get the free Matte top coat for buying the set and if I also get an extra bottle of Ruffian (5 bottles total - woo!) I can get the Mystery Sample Pack too.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 15, 2014)

I called bb customer support last night and was told that the replacement items for the pick a shade were going out this week and we would be getting an email with a tracking number once it ships. If I don't see that email by Friday I will be calling again to check up.

I've finally pulled the plug on ipsy. Hoping that they keep up with their promise or they will make it easy for me to part ways too. I'm struggling, as the points system is too good. Hubby says why do I stay with them when I get such small samples...the points system and the plethora of offers makes it really hard to not like them. Not to mention customer support has tried to make it right when they have goofed up. Can't fault them for that.

I cashed my points in and used a 20% code and picked up the coastal scents 2 pallette and the quirky Cordies for $15. Wishing I picked up the Cordies when they were giving them away but I'm hoping it will help me keep the cords organized on my bed stand.

I bet now that I cashed my points we will see another ltd edition box get released. XD


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

Whoa! I just got an anniversary code that actually expires in two weeks, not in less than a day and a half! The weird thing is that it's exactly the same code that they sent the day before it expired last month, so I'm not sure it's actually valid.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoa! I just got an anniversary code that actually expires in two weeks, not in less than a day and a half! The weird thing is that it's exactly the same code that they sent the day before it expired last month, so I'm not sure it's actually valid.


The codes are being weird this month.. normally, I can use ANY code I've received previously but this month it's not letting me use any of my recent ones (21andcounting, sweet16, etc.) It does let me use 6months20 though, so I'll take it.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 15, 2014)

Next on my radar is the brush cleaning kit. $20...I should have another 20% coupon I can use. Definitely could use the guards and the washcup and drying towel.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoa! I just got an anniversary code that actually expires in two weeks, not in less than a day and a half! The weird thing is that it's exactly the same code that they sent the day before it expired last month, so I'm not sure it's actually valid.


LOL same here!! Maybe it's because we cancel and resub, they just don't know what to do with us??


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 15, 2014)

anyone else get a tube of hello body cream that is basically unscented??? wtf i was looking the most forward to the most since the perfume is the ONLY perfume i have ever truly LOVED

i rarely wore perfume and i will ONLY wear hello now


----------



## casey anne (Jul 15, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> anyone else get a tube of hello body cream that is basically unscented??? wtf i was looking the most forward to the most since the perfume is the ONLY perfume i have ever truly LOVED
> 
> i rarely wore perfume and i will ONLY wear hello now


Crazy! Mine is super scented!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 15, 2014)

man i keep finding things wrong lol

anyone else supposed to get the JUICE BEAUTY Stem Sellular Repair Booster Serum?

if so look at your bottle i got the Stem Cellular Moisturizer instead


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Box came today!

My thoughts:


Real Chemistry Peel:  will try this.  A bit timid as I am loving my skin routine (Vasanti one day and MT charcoal the next)
Naobay: GREAT sample size.  Smells fresh.  Absorbs quickly
BP hair mask: good sample size, smells nice, can't wait to try!
Ruffian in Relic: Pretty kinda taupe silver.  Looks like it might be nice in the fall.
Ruffuan nail polish remover pad:  Holy smokes that's a big ask pad. 
Posie Balm: smells sooo nice, cute packaging.  Even though it is pink, it is sheer.  
Not a bad box.  It blew my Ipsy bag out of the water.


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 15, 2014)

I got that email as well... like an hour after I had already placed my order for the 4 Ruffian Polishes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



meaganola said:


> Whoa! I just got an anniversary code that actually expires in two weeks, not in less than a day and a half! The weird thing is that it's exactly the same code that they sent the day before it expired last month, so I'm not sure it's actually valid.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 15, 2014)

Supposedly my box is out for delivery, but the mail has already been delivered.  Just noticed that the zip code on the tracking is wrong, so I'm guessing I won't get it today.


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 15, 2014)

I live in Indy as well. I always feel guilty for some reason when the boxes get hung up here lol



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I live REALLY close to the Newgistics place in Fishers, IN.  Oh how I wish I could go over there and make them speed things up for you guys!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 15, 2014)

My tracking never updated, so I was pleasantly surprised to find my box in the mail today!  Newgistics never seems to be particularly on the ball with their tracking info.

Anyway, I'm liking everything in my box so far.  The Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette is in the Ballerina combination and has some really pretty pinky shades in it.  The Ambrosia polish looks really nice on, and the polish remover wipe will eventually get used.  The Suki scrub smells fantastic, I can't wait to try it out.  Oddly enough, it smells a lot like a lip balm I just bought, so I can have a very citrusy day when I use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't tried the Marcelle serum yet, though it has good reviews so I'm looking forward to it.  Same with the Hello body lotion, though I did take a sniff and it does smell very nice.

A good month!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 15, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I got that email as well... like an hour after I had already placed my order for the 4 Ruffian Polishes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my 13 month code...the morning after my purchase. I've been told by the birchbox customer support that those anniversary codes are one time use but technically never expire so "hold onto the email and if they won't add contact customer support" and they can help us apply them. Wish I remember who said that to me. My 3 month code wouldn't work but my 6 and 9 month code would add to my basket last night. Wonder if once you unsub it marks it used? Wouldn't be surprised as I did unsub and then resub back in January...


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 15, 2014)

So I stayed at my beau's place this weekend. I took my little toiletry bag and tossed in the 100% pure gingerade shower gel. When I went to use it in the shower, I found those little packets nearly impossible to open once they are wet. Secondly, they do not create a lot of lather, none to be exact. Additionally, I used both packets and was only able to wash about half of my body. Very weird texture and the smell was not too pronounced. Oh well, you win some you loose some. 

Everytime I stay over at my guys place I take a ton of these silly little packets and samples to use up and not have to travel with full size items. I wonder what he thinks when I leave and there are all these little empty packets in his bathroom garbage can. haha! subboxaddictproblems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeh, Box 36. I'm happy. No shampoo or conditioner and FINALLY one of the new BP products. I'm still waiting for the hair oil (wink, wink). I'm very happy with the lip stain. It feels amazingly silky on, it's not sticky and the pale hint of color works perfectly for me. The Hello body cream will pair nicely with the perfume that I already own and smells awesome. The one thing I really wanted to try (the peel) found it's way to me. So I couldn't care less that I only received 5 samples this month (after receiving 6 in March and April and 7 in May and June, points yeh) and that they are the apparently awful body wash. I'm going to try it tomorrow anyway if only to get rid of them.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone weigh in on their experience with the Liz Earle polish and cleanse ? I have not received it but have been coveting it since it first showed up last fall. I am putting together a cart to take advantage of my 25 month code and have been thinking it might be time to just pay for it. Any input good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> LOL same here!! Maybe it's because we cancel and resub, they just don't know what to do with us??


well the birchbox rep said the system was confused because i kept cancelling and rejoining, lol


----------



## TracyT (Jul 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Can someone weigh in on their experience with the Liz Earle polish and cleanse ? I have not received it but have been coveting it since it first showed up last fall. I am putting together a cart to take advantage of my 25 month code and have been thinking it might be time to just pay for it. Any input good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


I love the Liz Earle polish and cleanse. It feels like a light cream, weird to rub it on without water and no foam produced. But once I rinsed it off with the cloth, my face was amazing. It felt smooth, moisturized and clean. I had a coworker who didn't use the cloth and had her own good results, too.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Can someone weigh in on their experience with the Liz Earle polish and cleanse ? I have not received it but have been coveting it since it first showed up last fall. I am putting together a cart to take advantage of my 25 month code and have been thinking it might be time to just pay for it. Any input good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


Do it!! Make sure to get the cloth and polish set as that muslin cloth feels wonderful on the skin without feeling abrasive. I love the earthy smell of it (think herbal) and I think once I use up more of my sample and what I had been working on I may try to save up for that.

I've only heard really positive things about the cleans and polish kit. So glad birchbox screwed up and had to give me an alternate box last month or I would of been on the same boat as you. This sample has to be one of my favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also wearing the eyeshadow from the sample quad I got this month and I am in love. Several hours later (with Milani eyeshadow primer as a base) it still looks beautiful and pigmented. The neutrals are so subtle you can easily pull off an everyday look with it. So excited to get my palette in the mail!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

Warning: Major venting ahead!

Ok, so I am really ticked off right now. I have been trying to find someone who doesn't want their Rosary polish to trade with me. I even posted it on Ipsy's Facebook swap page, and they don't seem to have a problem with it. Well, I posted to Birchbox's page asking about a trade a few days back. I swear I think Birchbox liked my status that time. I was really nice and just said, basically, hey, I'd like to trade colors with someone. That time, I didn't mention anything about the 'reserve your sample' situation. Well, I didn't get a response from anywhere I posted to try trading, and I know the way you have to pull up Birchbox posts made by regular people like me meant no one was going to see it if they hadn't already seen it. So I decided to post another request, and this time I did mention in passing that the 'pick you sample thing' hadn't worked out for me so well.

Well, shortly after I posted it, BIRCHBOX THEMSELVES sent a reply to say 'send us a private message.' I had not planned on contacting them about the issue, but when THEY made the invitation, I thought, 'ok, well, I might as well.'

So I sent the PM and they wrote back basically saying 'tough SH*T to you.' That really was the gist. And they said 'well, we looked up your request in the system and it was made for Ambrosia.' Well duh! I said I had trouble with the system! So anyway, the result was they said they wouldn't be sending me a replacement sample. I was really mad at this response. If that was the case, why the H*LL did they ask me to PM them?! So they could essentially insult me? I wrote back suggesting the only reason they posted to FB that I send them a PM was to make themselves look good to anyone reading their FB page, which I think is what it really was all about. They have responded again, again insulting me by emphasizing 'YOU PICKED AMBROSIA.' Geez! The truth is, I would hardly expect them to send me the Rosary because I think the polishes are considered full size and it sells for $11. That's fine. But really, as I told them, my #1 sample choice was the Cynthia Rowley lip stain in Valentine. #1--This actually is a sample, so I don't think it is asking too much for me to expect them to send that out. #2--Again, for me, this all goes back to the fact that I was going to let it go and try to trade my unwanted polish for a polish I liked better, but THEY reached out to ME. So yeah--very pissed!

I'm working on a response now, not really to try to get them to send the sample, so much as to understand why I'm so upset...

Ok, here is what I am posting in response. I hope it sounds firm, but nice:

I am really annoyed that you keep pointing out "I selected Ambrosia." The truth is, I did not. What I did do, is I let some family members use my email link to try to reserve their own samples as I did not know the choose your sample offer was by invitation only. So, my daughter, step daughter, and sister in law reactivated their accounts as they like to get Birchbox from time to time and they thought they'd be able to select a sample. Thus, I am sure it appears in the system as though I did select Ambrosia, but in actuality, it was not my personal choice. I kind of figured that out when my sample choice got messed up and I went online to see if anyone else had similar problems. I certainly never did and still don't expect you to mail out a different nail polish, which really wasn't what I tried to reserve anyway. But it is frustrating that I feel as though the request to message Birchbox was made to make you guys look good rather than for customer service purposes. I know it wasn't you personally, but it was someone who represented Birchbox. That was confusing and frustrating. You should get everyone on the same page--people who respond to FB posts, those who respond to FB messages, and general customer service people as well.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

My mom's box came today. The rosary polish leaked all over the (hideous) purple lip crayon and itself. I emailed them to see about getting another one sent for her (I take care of her sub and get to keep all the stuff she doesn't care for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I'm really, really hoping they will because it's 1/3-1/2 empty now.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Warning: Major venting ahead!
> 
> Ok, so I am really ticked off right now...


Sorry, just shortened that so I can read this more easily on mobile. Are they trying to brainwash you into thinking that you don't actually want rosary since you "picked" ambrosia?? It sounds like they initially thought that you reserved rosary, mistakenly received ambrosia, and were looking to trade because you didn't get compensated. This whole thing makes no sense.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Sorry, just shortened that so I can read this more easily on mobile. Are they trying to brainwash you into thinking that you don't actually want rosary since you "picked" ambrosia?? It sounds like they initially thought that you reserved rosary, mistakenly received ambrosia, and were looking to trade because you didn't get compensated. This whole thing makes no sense.


I agree! I also agree that it seems like they wanted to look good by posting for her to PM them.. as she said, otherwise what was the point in saying that at all? I'm dying to hear what they respond with!

I have to give BB credit for responding fast - they already emailed me back about my mom's leaked polish saying they will send another out.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

While I understand the frustration about their CS response I can also get why they are confused.  The person who asked you to PM them probably thought you were one of those who didn't receive their reserved item.  Once they looked up your account it probably looked like they sent out exactly what was reserved.  As a CS rep I would be very confused at that point.  This still means they should be courteous in their response but I don't think they were trying to be insulting.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> While I understand the frustration about their CS response I can also get why they are confused.  The person who asked you to PM them probably thought you were one of those who didn't receive their reserved item.  Once they looked up your account it probably looked like they sent out exactly what was reserved.  As a CS rep I would be very confused at that point.  This still means they should be courteous in their response but I don't think they were trying to be insulting.


From what I understand (just based on people on here) the only way things got messed up was reusing a link. Maybe I'm wrong, but I honestly thought that was what was causing all the confusion. I haven't heard anyone who either did a reservation and it didn't take effect at all, or they did a reservation but it was wrong without it being related to trying to use the link for more than one account. So if I misunderstood what was happening, sorry.

Anyway, I get what you are saying about looking it up and thinking 'it looks like you reserved Ambrosia,' but I had always said I had problems with the reservation system. So it honestly sounded insulting to me that she kept going back to 'you reserved Ambrosia.' And really, it was that insult coupled with asking me to contact them which made me mad. I know there were problems with the reservation thing for many people. I get the sense they tried to make things right until it got to be overwhelming and they had to stop. So yeah, again, I didn't ask for them to send me a sample, but it seemed odd when they reached out to me about it. Oh well.

It is frustrating because I realized today that I am probably ordering as much or more from Birchbox than I order from Sephora anymore. The reason is the guaranteed sample box each month and the points system. I still have to use Sephora for some things as they have a bigger selection, but when I can, I use Birchbox now. And I was happy with that, actually hoping they'd continue to grow as I'm tired of Sephora. They don't give you enough perks and freebies to make staying loyal to them worth it anymore. But I at least *felt* insulted whether she meant it or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Can someone weigh in on their experience with the Liz Earle polish and cleanse ? I have not received it but have been coveting it since it first showed up last fall. I am putting together a cart to take advantage of my 25 month code and have been thinking it might be time to just pay for it. Any input good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


I love it, I ordered the full size after two uses of the sample.  I thought the cloth was going to be a gimmick, but it really adds to the experience.  You put the cleanser on dry skin, wet the cloth with hot water and squeeze it out, and put the cloth on your face and wipe off the cleanser.  The hot cloth just melts the cleanser right off your face,  and it really does feel like you're polishing your skin.   It's got a very herbal scent, rosemary and lavender, I think.   Very refreshing.

I'm trying to think of why someone wouldn't like it....I think it's best for dry or sensitive skin, since it's very gentle, but it cleanses well.  I'm not sure how it would be if you had oily skin.  Maybe others can weigh in on that.

The cloth can be exfoliating if you scrub, but it's not super rough.  I ordered some good-quality cotton yarn and I'm going to crochet some spa washcloths to use with it.  I really don't need any extra exfoliation.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Sorry, just shortened that so I can read this more easily on mobile. Are they trying to brainwash you into thinking that you don't actually want rosary since you "picked" ambrosia?? It sounds like they initially thought that you reserved rosary, mistakenly received ambrosia, and were looking to trade because you didn't get compensated. This whole thing makes no sense.


Actually, I picked the lip stain in Valentine, but since I got a polish, I was trying to make the best of it and just trade colors. I figured polish people would want to trade for more polish and maybe someone had wanted Ambrosia but got Rosary. But I told them all that, that what I really tried to reserve was the lip stain. I do understand that if they look it up, it appears as though the Ambrosia was what I chose. They just aren't understanding that if people have multiple accounts going to the same address, misunderstandings like this could happen. All in all, I think the BIG thing they should've learned from this is that if they ever offer a sample choice again, they should start the process much earlier in the month than they did. Like if they wanted to start with people who had yearly accounts or had been with them for over a year, notify those people first and let them know they were chosen to go first. Also, make it clear each link mailed out is unique and can only be used one time. Personally, I had no idea the pick your sample thing was by invitation only. And if I didn't, I bet others didn't know it either. They should know that with the internet, word is going to spread quickly. So they probably had people signing up for the first time or reactivating an old account thinking they'd get to pick a sample because some blogger said they would. Granted, a lot of us here on MUT tend to be more obsessed than the average BB customer (and yes, I am DEFINITELY including myself in that, lol) so maybe we have higher expectations. IDK


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I agree! I also agree that it seems like they wanted to look good by posting for her to PM them.. as she said, otherwise what was the point in saying that at all? I'm dying to hear what they respond with!
> 
> I have to give BB credit for responding fast - they already emailed me back about my mom's leaked polish saying they will send another out.


Thanks. And yes, the response was fast! Sorry about the polish leak. Seems like I had an issue one time, but that is out of many, many boxes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 15, 2014)

I received the Liz Earle last month in my Birchbox and it lives up to the hype. The fragrance is definitely herbal (I think it's eucalyptus oil, among other things). It feels like applying a thick moisturizer to dry skin and then you wipe it off with a warm, wet cloth. It left my face feeling very clean (much cleaner than I expected given that I didn't rinse, just wiped off the cream) without feeling tight or over-dry. I don't feel like I need a moisturizer afterwards. I don't think it will replace my Cetaphil as my every day cleanser, but I like the ritual and enjoy using it when I'm looking for a more "spa" experience.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but I noticed on the Women's Health magazine subscription slip, it says in order to get the refund, we have to mail back the slip with the "original Birchbox subscription order confirmation". Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do they want from me? Lol has anyone done this yet? Lol thanks in advance ladies =]


----------



## basementsong (Jul 15, 2014)

Is anyone else's shipping route... weird? I'm outside DC, and there are two USPS sort facilities I know of and my monthly boxes always come through one of those. One of those is at/near an international airport, so I have no idea why my box is  going to NJ, back through PA, and then south to me when it'd be more expedient to go from Fishers to a DC area sort facility. I mapped out my shipping route, you know, for fun. Or something.



 
Oh, Birchbox. Last month my box went to Atlanta before going all the way to NJ!

(Yes, I'm impatient!!! Can you tell?  :lol: )


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 15, 2014)

My Birchbox was delivered today. Man, the Posiebalm sample is tiny. I know with lip products a small sample can go a long way. I've gotten over 20 uses out of each Jouer lip gloss sample (Birchbox Pink &amp; 2 others direct from Jouer), but the Benefit sample looks like 3 uses max. I hope somebody else doesn't mind how small it is, because it's going on my trade list. It looks like that shade of pink that brings out the redness in my face and I already have very similar colors of lip products. I'm getting my hair cut really short tomorrow, so the Beauty Protector Mask will probably be more than 1 use from each container for me. I like the scent and the cute little reusable containers. I did get the polish I chose--ambrosia--and I'm already hoping to trade for another one before I've even used it. The peel is not my thing. I'll use the nail polish wipe and probably buy more with points. And the lotion is lemony-scented. Ick.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 15, 2014)

basementsong said:


> Is anyone else's shipping route... weird? I'm outside DC, and there are two USPS sort facilities I know of and my monthly boxes always come through one of those. One of those is at/near an international airport, so I have no idea why my box is  going to NJ, back through PA, and then south to me when it'd be more expedient to go from Fishers to a DC area sort facility. I mapped out my shipping route, you know, for fun. Or something.   Oh, Birchbox. Last month my box went to Atlanta before going all the way to NJ! (Yes, I'm impatient!!! Can you tell?  :lol: )


I think Newgistics purposely avoids the major USPS sort facilities whenever possible. My boxes always went through the sorting hub in Omaha before the Birchbox warehouse change, but now they appear to get dropped off directly at the local post office by Newgistics. To me this is a serious waste of time and gas on Newgistics' part. I also think there's still something wrong with how some Birchbox labels are coded so they get rerouted to NJ because of how the Newgistics computerized routing system works.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but I noticed on the Women's Health magazine subscription slip, it says in order to get the refund, we have to mail back the slip with the "original Birchbox subscription order confirmation". Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do they want from me? Lol has anyone done this yet? Lol thanks in advance ladies =]


I was wondering that myself. I am assuming it will be enough to go into order history, click on the last $10 order (which tells you it is for a monthly sub box), and then print that out. That's what I plan to do.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but I noticed on the Women's Health magazine subscription slip, it says in order to get the refund, we have to mail back the slip with the "original Birchbox subscription order confirmation". Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do they want from me? Lol has anyone done this yet? Lol thanks in advance ladies =]


I was thinking the email confirmation page or the invoice from 'my orders' or whatever under account info but I'm not totally sure, hoping someone else weighs in!

EDIT:



Heather Hicks said:


> I was wondering that myself. I am assuming it will be enough to go into order history, click on the last $10 order (which tells you it is for a monthly sub box), and then print that out. That's what I plan to do.


 Haha, jinx!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My Birchbox was delivered today. Man, the Posiebalm sample is tiny. I know with lip products a small sample can go a long way. I've gotten over 20 uses out of each Jouer lip gloss sample (Birchbox Pink &amp; 2 others direct from Jouer), but the Benefit sample looks like 3 uses max. I hope somebody else doesn't mind how small it is, because it's going on my trade list. It looks like that shade of pink that brings out the redness in my face and I already have very similar colors of lip products. I'm getting my hair cut really short tomorrow, so the Beauty Protector Mask will probably be more than 1 use from each container for me. I like the scent and the cute little reusable containers. I did get the polish I chose--ambrosia--and I'm already hoping to trade for another one before I've even used it. The peel is not my thing. I'll use the nail polish wipe and probably buy more with points. And the lotion is lemony-scented. Ick.


yeah i can't stand the smell of that naobay lotion either. it reminds me of a medicine that i took but I can't remember which one. glad i'm not alone on this.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Can someone weigh in on their experience with the Liz Earle polish and cleanse ? I have not received it but have been coveting it since it first showed up last fall. I am putting together a cart to take advantage of my 25 month code and have been thinking it might be time to just pay for it. Any input good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


This stuff is great.  One other advantage that I find really nice, I can wash my face at the sink without getting my hairline all wet, since I'm wiping the cleanser off instead of rinsing.  My face feels nice and clean after, and the cloth feels really nice as well.  Sometimes I'll wet the cloth with hotter water and just sort of drape it over my face for a sort of mini-steam treatment.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 15, 2014)

Just tracked down a sample of the Valentine lip stain thanks to an Ipsy FB page for swappers. Yah!!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 16, 2014)

for some reason I felt compelled to do my first YouTube review of birchbox vs ipsy...oh I hope people don't rip me to shreds...


----------



## Girlee84 (Jul 16, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I was wondering that myself. I am assuming it will be enough to go into order history, click on the last $10 order (which tells you it is for a monthly sub box), and then print that out. That's what I plan to do.


Oh good I was bummed out thinking I'd need to search my email for my original confirmation!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 16, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> This stuff is great.  One other advantage that I find really nice, I can wash my face at the sink without getting my hairline all wet, since I'm wiping the cleanser off instead of rinsing.  My face feels nice and clean after, and the cloth feels really nice as well.  Sometimes I'll wet the cloth with hotter water and just sort of drape it over my face for a sort of mini-steam treatment.


I second Liz Earle. I've used it off and on for at least 8 years. The cloths feel great and last too and I really like the cleanser for removing eye makeup.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 16, 2014)

basementsong said:


> Is anyone else's shipping route... weird? I'm outside DC, and there are two USPS sort facilities I know of and my monthly boxes always come through one of those. One of those is at/near an international airport, so I have no idea why my box is  going to NJ, back through PA, and then south to me when it'd be more expedient to go from Fishers to a DC area sort facility. I mapped out my shipping route, you know, for fun. Or something.
> 
> Oh, Birchbox. Last month my box went to Atlanta before going all the way to NJ!
> 
> (Yes, I'm impatient!!! Can you tell?  :lol: )


My box left Atlanta on the 9th (allegedly) and I have no idea where it is now. I know these boxes are coming the cheapest method possible but the wait is crazy.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 16, 2014)

It feels like my box is taking foreverrrr to get here. This box is the punishment box to end all punishment boxes for me though so I guess I don't really care.

I am getting two moisturizing products (SuperGoop eye cream and Juice moisturizer) when I don't moisturize my face at all. Then I am getting the nail polish I requested (yay, at least that was right) plus the wipe (I am happy to use it but only getting one is kind of a bummer). My other two items are the eyeshadow pencil which is way too dark for my coloring and the Harvey Prince gardenia perfume but I hate strong florals so that will be going directly into the trash.

Womp, womp. I always seem to have bad luck in the summers.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> My mom's box came today. The rosary polish leaked all over the (hideous) purple lip crayon and itself. I emailed them to see about getting another one sent for her (I take care of her sub and get to keep all the stuff she doesn't care for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I'm really, really hoping they will because it's 1/3-1/2 empty now.


is that the laqa?  It looks horrible in the tube, but it is such a lovely sheer color on the lips...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I got my 2nd box yesterday - the one where it was supposed to get the Rosary nailpolish and that was confirmed, but I got a totally different box set up.
 
It is okay - I will use the real chem &amp; the eye cream - great travel sizes.  The coastal scents - I already got that last month and now I got it 2 more times (with my other boxes), so another one up for trade and I've already traded the no. 4
 
 
 






I called CS last night - calling is SO much better than emailing or FB messaging - about my rosary nailpolish.  I am getting it - they just placed an order for me and I can see it in my orders.   Also, I only got ONE of the 100% pure showergels - which is ironic, because I have been swapping for them as my goal is to decant them into a bottle and then actually have enough product to test this out!!  I mentioned the 1 foil and she is sending me out 2 more foils :wub:    I have decanted the one foil into a bottle and waiting eagerly for my trades to come in  - I love the smell of this product....This might be one of those products that I purchase with my points!

So, I don't know - I seem to get good CS - except last week when I was dealing with a clueless guy who kinda pushed me off on the rosary nailpolish - he said call them when I get my box to confirm it is missing - duh....  My mood depends on how irate I feel (not about the box, but just in general - lol) - I have called when I have been a witch on wheels and other times, really just laid back.


----------



## lochnessie (Jul 16, 2014)

basementsong said:


> Is anyone else's shipping route... weird? I'm outside DC, and there are two USPS sort facilities I know of and my monthly boxes always come through one of those. One of those is at/near an international airport, so I have no idea why my box is going to NJ, back through PA, and then south to me when it'd be more expedient to go from Fishers to a DC area sort facility. I mapped out my shipping route, you know, for fun. Or something.
> 
> Oh, Birchbox. Last month my box went to Atlanta before going all the way to NJ!
> 
> (Yes, I'm impatient!!! Can you tell? :lol: )


Weird. I live in the nova area, and got my box last Saturday. It went from TN to NJ to USPS in Hyattsville, MD and then through the USPS Dulles sort facility. My box's route makes so much more sense than yours!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone who was guaranteed a sample and then sent the "oops sorry, we'll definitely send it to you" email gotten a shipping confirmation yet? I sent BBOps a request... and then mentioned the excessive number of hair products I've been getting =_=


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 16, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I think Newgistics purposely avoids the major USPS sort facilities whenever possible. My boxes always went through the sorting hub in Omaha before the Birchbox warehouse change, but now they appear to get dropped off directly at the local post office by Newgistics. To me this is a serious waste of time and gas on Newgistics' part. I also think there's still something wrong with how some Birchbox labels are coded so they get rerouted to NJ because of how the Newgistics computerized routing system works.


Newgistics does their own transport through their own facilities.  They 'inject' the parcels into the postal service system as close as possible to the delivery address.  The map at the bottom of this page shows their centers in places like Fishers, IN and Elizabeth, NJ, which should be familiar to all of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newgistics/How We Do It

Routing that doesn't make sense to us in terms of our individual packages makes sense to Newgistics in terms of the aggregate of packages they have to deliver - Birchbox's packages, and all the other major retailers they deal with. Shipping companies use really sophisticated software to squeeze out every possible dime of fuel costs.

I think it helps to look at the bigger picture.  Birchbox isn't paying Newgistics to 'get Lyllis's box to her in the fastest possible time'.   Since I don't work for Birchbox, I don't know the terms of their deal, but I suspect it's something like 'get our subscribers' boxes to them by a certain date range in the middle of the month', or 'get all our subscribers boxes to them within 10 business days'.

I got one of my boxes in 4 business days, and the other one in 5 business days.   I don't think that's bad for free shipping. And both of them got here by the 15th, which is pretty much when my boxes always get here.  If we want it quicker than that, I think we'd have to expect to pay for faster shipping.  

BTW, I count my shipping days from the day I get the 'your box has shipped e-mail'.  Not from the day the clicky truck appears.  The clicky truck just means there's a tracking number associated with your name.  It doesn't mean the box is on the truck, or that it's even packed.  I know at my company, we generate a label with tracking number several days before the software CD is even cut, let alone shipped.


----------



## Rachel85 (Jul 16, 2014)

Birchbox was so good to me this month. So many awesome brands. This is a picture of my two boxes combined. I wouldn't change a thing. I will use everything. Not only that, but I am excited to use everything. This is the longest I have ever waited on my box. (They both came today...) But seriously so worth the wait. I am on such a birchbox high right now.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 16, 2014)

I feel guilty that mine gets to me so quickly.  

7/10/2014 12:56 PM Delivered!

7/10/2014 09:25 AM The time is near: Your shipment is out for delivery.

7/9/2014 02:45 PM The postal service has received...

7/8/2014 04:38 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037

7/8/2014 01:48 PM Your package is on* it's* way!

7/7/2014 09:22 PM Your package has been prepared... 

(Sort of disturbed by the typo -- Your package is on ITS way!)

I'm still waiting on ipsy to tell me my bag has shipped.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BB does drive me crazy.  Last month my Davines shampoo lid was cracked and leaked on everything.  Luckily nothing was damaged by the leak, but the shampoo was half empty.  I emailed them and they said they were sending out a new one.  I emailed again because it hadn't arrived in 10 days or so.  When it did arrive, it was the wrong sample. They sent out another foil of conditioner.  Groan.  I know it's not a big deal when you look at the bigger picture, but I emailed again and received sorry points.  I also mentioned that I had not been able to review anything prior to this box.  It seems my prior shipments weren't showing up for some reason.  My order history only shows my first box and the order I placed with them.

My point is -- is it normal for nothing else to show up under order history?

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 16, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> for some reason I felt compelled to do my first YouTube review of birchbox vs ipsy...oh I hope people don't rip me to shreds...


I'm so addicted to watching the ipsy vs bb videos.  If it's not against MUT rules you should post the link.  We'll all be super nice here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

Woot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Got an updated " box page" for my 3rd BB subscription ( I subbed with hubby's email account for the 100 points this month).

It's not a bad box at all..

I will be getting:

Supergoop serum

Suki exfoliating cream ( have it already but it's still in the box)

A Laqa lip glossy crayon in a color I don't have yet

Naobay Body Radiance lotion ( love body pampering products and never seem to get them)

NCLA nail wraps.- House of Hollywood ( I've never tried nail wraps before). 

*Am I correct in assuming that they more or less have to send out 10 nail wraps? I mean, 2 would be very strange in a Birchbox, right? *

I've already cashed in my points from this and another box, and one has 300 points, so I have more to spend in the shop than I had thought. What should I buy?? ( I'll have $100 in points, plus I know I will most likely need to add a bit to get it to come out " exactly".


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I feel guilty that mine gets to me so quickly.
> 
> 7/10/2014 12:56 PM Delivered!
> 
> ...


Nope, it's not normal at all for prior orders not to show up for review. It is normal for a replacement product not to be added to your box online, I think, but I'd call CS about the missing boxes on the website. 

I talk to them quite often, it seems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of my issues was that my box didn't update on one account. I got a June box, with 8 products, reviewed it, then got a July box with 7 products via UPS next day a few days later, and wanted to review it for the points, too. Birchbox CS fixed it right up while we were on the phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very nice guys.. never have talked with a girl CS person there.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Has anyone who was guaranteed a sample and then sent the "oops sorry, we'll definitely send it to you" email gotten a shipping confirmation yet? I sent BBOps a request... and then mentioned the excessive number of hair products I've been getting =_=


I just got my shipping notification for my rosary nailpolish - I talked to CS last night....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got my shipping notification for my rosary nailpolish - I talked to CS last night....


I'm so glad you are getting your polish. I may have to call about my Ambrosia.

Wow, Birchbox has cnanged a LOT with all the perks they've added while not raising the price of the sub boxes.

I just got an email for 20% off my next order ( the one which will be a BIG one today or tomorrow) because, OMG, I have gotten 3 whole boxes from them under one email addy. I am laughing so hard at the BB goodness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

When I subbed to BB before, I was with them for over a year-- I think I might have gotten one of those zip lock bags and some artist's Band-Aids as " freebies' in my boxes during that entire year. No codes sent, nothing. 

WTG, Birchbox.  The CS can't be beat..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 16, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Nope, it's not normal at all for prior orders not to show up for review. It is normal for a replacement product not to be added to your box online, I think, but I'd call CS about the missing boxes on the website.
> 
> I talk to them quite often, it seems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of my issues was that my box didn't update on one account. I got a June box, with 8 products, reviewed it, then got a July box with 7 products via UPS next day a few days later, and wanted to review it for the points, too. Birchbox CS fixed it right up while we were on the phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Very nice guys.. never have talked with a girl CS person there.


Thanks!  I was able to review the July box, but not May or June.  I feel like I email them to death so I may try calling.  

My May and June boxes arrived within a week of each other.  It was weird because I received sorry points for a duplicate sample (Supergoop) without even complaining.  Heck, I didn't even notice the duplicate because I was crazy busy finishing up school and moving my mother.

Hopefully I'll have some more answers by the end of the week.

Thanks again for helping a newb!


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

Could someone that received the Ruffian Nail Polish in Rosary please post a pic of their manicure? I am really tempted to buy it....


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

So I've been thinking about the mag subscription refund...I don't really want to send a copy of my receipt to them attached to the card. That means what, stapling a copy of all my personal info and sending it off into the world?! LOL. Or paying for a stamp to put in an envelope to maybe see the $10 to definitely be handing Women's Health all my info too.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 16, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I think Newgistics purposely avoids the major USPS sort facilities whenever possible. My boxes always went through the sorting hub in Omaha before the Birchbox warehouse change, but now they appear to get dropped off directly at the local post office by Newgistics. To me this is a serious waste of time and gas on Newgistics' part. I also think there's still something wrong with how some Birchbox labels are coded so they get rerouted to NJ because of how the Newgistics computerized routing system works.





Lisa80 said:


> My box left Atlanta on the 9th (allegedly) and I have no idea where it is now. I know these boxes are coming the cheapest method possible but the wait is crazy.


Glad its not just me! Though I am not glad our shipping is so slow/strange/cheap/not idea. Boo.



lochnessie said:


> Weird. I live in the nova area, and got my box last Saturday. It went from TN to NJ to USPS in Hyattsville, MD and then through the USPS Dulles sort facility. My box's route makes so much more sense than yours!


Really weird! I'm in NoVA too and my boxes always used to go NJ &gt; Dulles &gt; me! Took 2-3 days MAX after shipment with USPS MI. Your shipping route makes so much more sense than mine, and makes me kind of annoyed mine goes this weird way.

My boxes always, always, always without fail ship on the 9 or 10. MAYBE 2 boxes in 2 years have shipped before then. This month my box was "born" on Tuesday 7/8, got my shipping email on 7/9 but wasn't "launched" until Friday 7/11 and my first "In Transit" update came on Saturday. I know its a minor annoyance when everyone else has their box and I've been waiting over a week from "shipment" but its still annoying. Did I mention I'm impatient?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Never thought I'd say I miss USPS MI, but I do. I really do. What happened to BB's mea culpa from about a year ago when they changed to Newgistics and people revolted? Guess they have so much money they can ignore that now.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So I've been thinking about the mag subscription refund...I don't really want to send a copy of my receipt to them attached to the card. That means what, stapling a copy of all my personal info and sending it off into the world?! LOL. Or paying for a stamp to put in an envelope to maybe see the $10 to definitely be handing Women's Health all my info too.


I am sending it in an envelope....lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Newgistics does their own transport through their own facilities.  They 'inject' the parcels into the postal service system as close as possible to the delivery address.  The map at the bottom of this page shows their centers in places like Fishers, IN and Elizabeth, NJ, which should be familiar to all of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Newgistics/How We Do It
> 
> ...


When my boxes ship from TN, I still don't understand how they don't go to Atlanta next since Atlanta is a big city. Seems like that would make sense. But no, I think mine went from TN to Illinois or Indiana or something. If they went to an Atlanta hub, that's about 3 hours under me in Georgia. Granted, I didn't click the link for fear it would hurt my head reading it and trying to figure it all out, lol! But I will say, my packages are taking a lot longer to get to me than yours are. Mine was just logged in as reaching Atlanta after 5 days. It has now been a full week (mailed on the 9th and today is the 16th) and I still don't have my box unless it is out for delivery and just didn't update yet. If something was likely to melt or get damaged, this is a really long transit time, even with the free shipping I think.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 16, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Sorry, just shortened that so I can read this more easily on mobile. Are they trying to brainwash you into thinking that you don't actually want rosary since you "picked" ambrosia?? It sounds like they initially thought that you reserved rosary, mistakenly received ambrosia, and were looking to trade because you didn't get compensated. This whole thing makes no sense.





sweetharlot said:


> I agree! I also agree that it seems like they wanted to look good by posting for her to PM them.. as she said, otherwise what was the point in saying that at all? I'm dying to hear what they respond with!
> 
> I have to give BB credit for responding fast - they already emailed me back about my mom's leaked polish saying they will send another out.


Since you guys asked, just thought I'd let you know they simply ignored me this time. No response at all. It really isn't even about getting a sample sent to me anymore. I finally found a trade to get the Rosary and I purchased the Valentine lip stain sample for just over $5. (For the record, I didn't realize the lip stain was as large as it was--about half the size of the full size version--so that would make it worth around $10 too--not far off from the nail polish). Anyway, if all goes well, the trade will go through and I'll be done with it, except for trying to track down Posiebalm. But what upsets me most is the rudeness. Even if I were misinterpreting the initial response as rude, it is certainly rude to not respond and apologize after what I last wrote to them. Sigh. I so didn't want something like this to happen. Overall, I have been happier with Birchbox than with Ipsy and I love their point system. But now, I kind of feel stupid for continuing to do business with them. Granted, I know I can be a little overly sensitive compared to most people, but still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I feel guilty that mine gets to me so quickly.
> 
> 7/10/2014 12:56 PM Delivered!
> 
> ...


Your box history won't show up under order history/purchase history... Only purchases you've made (where you spent money and/or points) will show there.

To see your box history: go to the top and click on BOX &gt; Women's Box. It will show your current month's box there all big with a description, but if you scroll down there should be a list of your prior month's boxes underneath, much smaller, under the heading Box History. The list of products will be beside the photo with the month you received that box as well. They are links, so if you click each one it will take you to the product to review it. Unfortunately, you can only review the most current month's box items for points. After the 10th of each month you are no longer eligible to review the prior month's items for points (you can still do reviews of course if you want to! You just won't earn anything for doing so). I didn't figure this out until several months in, and missed out on A LOT of points :/

I hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay, this is probably a redundant question, but there's hundreds of new responses since the last time I've checked this thread, so I'm just going to ask. How long does it usually take for your box to update online when you subscribe after boxes are revealed? I did an extra box over the weekend and I'm anxious to see what's in it!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 16, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Okay, this is probably a redundant question, but there's hundreds of new responses since the last time I've checked this thread, so I'm just going to ask. How long does it usually take for your box to update online when you subscribe after boxes are revealed? I did an extra box over the weekend and I'm anxious to see what's in it!


Your box page will update after your box ships, so approximately 10 days.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So I've been thinking about the mag subscription refund...I don't really want to send a copy of my receipt to them attached to the card. That means what, stapling a copy of all my personal info and sending it off into the world?! LOL. Or paying for a stamp to put in an envelope to maybe see the $10 to definitely be handing Women's Health all my info too.


You'd have to put it in an envelope because the address for the refund is different than the address for the subscription.  I think the address issue was why so many people didn't receive the refund last time.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Your box page will update after your box ships, so approximately 10 days.


Thanks!!



easybreezy said:


> You'd have to put it in an envelope because the address for the refund is different than the address for the subscription.  I think the address issue was why so many people didn't receive the refund last time.


Good to know! I'll have to keep that in mind when I do it.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> You'd have to put it in an envelope because the address for the refund is different than the address for the subscription.  I think the address issue was why so many people didn't receive the refund last time.


Ha! Thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 16, 2014)

FINALLY! My box *should* be delivered today! I wanna try the posiebalm so badly.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 16, 2014)

while it would be nice to get the refund, i think i'm going to go ahead and get the subscription. not only does it seem like the easier option based on what people have gone through in the past, but hopefully it will also help me be healthier in some way, ha


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Has anyone who was guaranteed a sample and then sent the "oops sorry, we'll definitely send it to you" email gotten a shipping confirmation yet? I sent BBOps a request... and then mentioned the excessive number of hair products I've been getting =_=


I actually received my missing sample in the mail today! =]


----------



## Pixels (Jul 16, 2014)

kira685 said:


> while it would be nice to get the refund, i think i'm going to go ahead and get the subscription. not only does it seem like the easier option based on what people have gone through in the past, but hopefully it will also help me be healthier in some way, ha


I had this mag before and I liked it. I stopped getting it since to me they are all so similar and while I liked it too much of the same thing (Self, Shape, Fitness etc...)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I'm so addicted to watching the ipsy vs bb videos.  If it's not against MUT rules you should post the link.  We'll all be super nice here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like to watch these too but I never feel like they address the value of the points with their review of Birchboxes.  

This month would be a good battle because the only full size items I got from Ipsy AND Birchbox is nail polish. That mini eyeliner I got from Ipsy is a joke.  I feel like eyeliner is nearly what the perfume sample is in the beauty box world.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Could someone that received the Ruffian Nail Polish in Rosary please post a pic of their manicure? I am really tempted to buy it....


I'm still waiting for my box with it to move.  It's been hanging out in NJ since Monday.

I got the other two shades as well, but Relic wasn't terribly exciting.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 16, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I'm so addicted to watching the ipsy vs bb videos. If it's not against MUT rules you should post the link. We'll all be super nice here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, me too! That's why I decided to do one. I *thought* it was against the rules, so that's why I didn't post it here. It's not perfect, but I am pleased how it turned out.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, I just received my box and do not even know where to begin. A bit of a rant, sorry guys.

I checked the mail this morning and there were just regular mail, no birchbox. I just got back from the grocery store to notice my box sitting next to my door, way past mail time and it wasn't there when I left. No biggie, since it was still in the original packing box and unopened.

When I finally opened it, it's basically empty. I got my power up cards, the marcelle card, the woman's health card, and the description card. Other than that, a lonely Cynthia Rowley eyeliner was included but all of my other things are missing. I am so disappointed, guess I have to email birchbox now :/

Edit for typo and to say birchbox is sending me a replacement box that May or may not be my original box. I am so upset because not only did I have trades waiting my box, but I was soooo looking forward to my Ruffian in relic. Sad pouty face to realizing I may not actually get it now


----------



## kira685 (Jul 16, 2014)

Pixels said:


> I had this mag before and I liked it. I stopped getting it since to me they are all so similar and while I liked it too much of the same thing (Self, Shape, Fitness etc...)


ohh makes sense.. i don't have any magazine subscriptions, unless you count Costco Connection lol


----------



## jayeme (Jul 16, 2014)

Can you only do the refund once? Is it one per person or one per account? I have no interest in the subscription and I got 6 (yes, 6, yes, I have a problem) boxes this month...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 16, 2014)

Did anyone get a survey from Birchbox? They're offering 100 points for completing it!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 16, 2014)

I tried the Pure Body Wash ketchup packets today. I use a pouf and started with one packet but when that didn't create even one bubble I added the second packet to my pouf. It barely lathered and I was only able to graze my arms before the tiny bit of soap evaporated. Is it possible these packets are bad ? Because I just cannot believe this is supposed to be a body wash. This is hands down the worst, most useless sample I have ever received in my 25 moths with Birchbox. I just gave it my first this-stuff-is-bad review. Yuck.

OTOH, I am still loving the Valentine lip stain.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys!!!! I just won a free product of my choice from Number 4 through a facebook giveaway! Which product should I pick?! The Prep and Protect or the Hair Mask are my top two choices so far. Hellpppp!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 16, 2014)

kira685 said:


> while it would be nice to get the refund, i think i'm going to go ahead and get the subscription. not only does it seem like the easier option based on what people have gone through in the past, but hopefully it will also help me be healthier in some way, ha


I'm going to get the mag also, thanks to my shopping online at Sephora I now have two other mags as well.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 16, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys!!!! I just won a free product of my choice from Number 4 through a facebook giveaway! Which product should I pick?! The Prep and Protect or the Hair Mask are my top two choices so far. Hellpppp!


Yaaaay congrats! I would pick the hair mask. I thought it was really nice when I tried it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 16, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys!!!! I just won a free product of my choice from Number 4 through a facebook giveaway! Which product should I pick?! The Prep and Protect or the Hair Mask are my top two choices so far. Hellpppp!


I'd go with the hair mask. I LOVE it and want to buy it, but the $58 price tag puts me off every time. I'm always putting it in my cart, then taking it back out again.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 16, 2014)

Got my boxes today.  Am super excited about all the mini sizes.  I am now going to keep the Divine Oil from Caudalie as it is in a glass bottle vs the foil packet from last time they sent it out!



Main Account


Account I have had since March.

Overall great month for me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 16, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'd go with the hair mask. I LOVE it and want to buy it, but the $58 price tag puts me off every time. I'm always putting it in my cart, then taking it back out again.


Totally went with the hair mask!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 16, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Yaaaay congrats! I would pick the hair mask. I thought it was really nice when I tried it.


I chose the mask due to the fact that I had yet to try the mask, plus it's $58 and I'd never buy it otherwise.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 16, 2014)

I totally wish I got the Coastal Scents in Ballerina instead of Sunset! I traded for Sunset last month.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 16, 2014)

Second BB this month is gonna be meh.




Womp womp. At least I'm coming out ahead between the refund and the points.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Wow, I just received my box and do not even know where to begin. A bit of a rant, sorry guys.
> 
> I checked the mail this morning and there were just regular mail, no birchbox. I just got back from the grocery store to notice my box sitting next to my door, way past mail time and it wasn't there when I left. No biggie, since it was still in the original packing box and unopened.
> 
> ...


They should send you relic. At the very least. Once you see what you are getting, if you don't have it, you might want to call them back and ask them for that, as it isn't your fault that someone didn't pack up your box correctly.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 16, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Second BB this month is gonna be meh.
> 
> 
> Womp womp. At least I'm coming out ahead between the refund and the points.


What color is the Laqa in the box picture? I am thinking about reactivating my second sub and I wonder if I might get this box. But I already have Menataur and Bee's Knees.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is that the laqa?  It looks horrible in the tube, but it is such a lovely sheer color on the lips...


I actually did try it despite the scariness of the color (it was in my box too)  because I heard it was sheer but it still looks horrid on me. I'm SUPER pale with blue-ish undertones so it really brings that out. I think I look like a corpse with it on, haha. I actually gave that one away already and it does look good on her.



Heather Hicks said:


> Since you guys asked, just thought I'd let you know they simply ignored me this time. No response at all. It really isn't even about getting a sample sent to me anymore. I finally found a trade to get the Rosary and I purchased the Valentine lip stain sample for just over $5. (For the record, I didn't realize the lip stain was as large as it was--about half the size of the full size version--so that would make it worth around $10 too--not far off from the nail polish). Anyway, if all goes well, the trade will go through and I'll be done with it, except for trying to track down Posiebalm. But what upsets me most is the rudeness. Even if I were misinterpreting the initial response as rude, it is certainly rude to not respond and apologize after what I last wrote to them. Sigh. I so didn't want something like this to happen. Overall, I have been happier with Birchbox than with Ipsy and I love their point system. But now, I kind of feel stupid for continuing to do business with them. Granted, I know I can be a little overly sensitive compared to most people, but still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sometimes it does take a couple days for them to respond. I hope they do, they've always responded to me in the past. I really think it sucks if they ignore you. I feel you on not feeling right about buying from a company you feel insulted you. Hopefully they make it right. If you don't hear anything in a day or two I would email again but I am totally 'that customer'  - who won't stop until I feel heard if I feel slighted no matter how long it takes.



jayeme said:


> Can you only do the refund once? Is it one per person or one per account? I have no interest in the subscription and I got 6 (yes, 6, yes, I have a problem) boxes this month...


I have 4 of them coming and was wondering the same thing. I'm assuming it would be one per person meaning one to 'yourname' at 'youraddress'. My plan is to try to do 2 refunds because one account is in my name and one is in my mom's name so that should be legit and then get 2 subscriptions with the other two since they are both in my name and I doubt they will let that happen in the form of 3 refunds all in my name to the same address. So, I'm going to send one mag sub to myself and then the other to a friend - she doesn't have BB but you don't have to prove you have a BB sub to get the magazine, just fill in the card with your info so it should work for ANY address to get the mag, right? You only need to mail in proof of a BB sub to get the refund check. Maybe people who have multiple cards but can't get multiple refunds could gift the extra magazine subs?



TXSlainte said:


> Did anyone get a survey from Birchbox? They're offering 100 points for completing it!


Wow, obviously want one!!!!! I have to go check all the emails of all the subs I have... They sure throw points around like they're free!



biancardi said:


> They should send you relic. At the very least. Once you see what you are getting, if you don't have it, you might want to call them back and ask them for that, as it isn't your fault that someone didn't pack up your box correctly.


I agree! They obviously sell it so it's a bit different than another sample that they may not have lying around and accessible, plus they exclusively sell it even! They are sending my mom another of Rosary after being told that it leaked in her box so they obviously could...


----------



## flynt (Jul 17, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I have 4 of them coming and was wondering the same thing. I'm assuming it would be one per person meaning one to 'yourname' at 'youraddress'. My plan is to try to do 2 refunds because one account is in my name and one is in my mom's name so that should be legit and then get 2 subscriptions with the other two since they are both in my name and I doubt they will let that happen in the form of 3 refunds all in my name to the same address. So, I'm going to send one mag sub to myself and then the other to a friend - she doesn't have BB but you don't have to prove you have a BB sub to get the magazine, just fill in the card with your info so it should work for ANY address to get the mag, right? You only need to mail in proof of a BB sub to get the refund check. Maybe people who have multiple cards but can't get multiple refunds could gift the extra magazine subs?


Oooh I didn't even think that my refund would be written out to the name on the account.  My second account that I was planning on requesting a refund is in my cat's name.  That would be interesting trying to cash......  I'll have to sign him up for the magazine and request the refund on my main account instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I'm going to get the mag also, thanks to my shopping online at Sephora I now have two other mags as well.


What magazines did you get from Sephora?



KellyKaye said:


> Guys!!!! I just won a free product of my choice from Number 4 through a facebook giveaway! Which product should I pick?! The Prep and Protect or the Hair Mask are my top two choices so far. Hellpppp!


Congrats!! That's so awesome!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I know, me too! That's why I decided to do one. I *thought* it was against the rules, so that's why I didn't post it here. It's not perfect, but I am pleased how it turned out.


It is in fact against MUT rules to post your videos in the discussion threads, but we have a video subforum where you *can* post it right over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/28-makeup-tutorials-videos/


----------



## mellee (Jul 17, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Okay, this is probably a redundant question, but there's hundreds of new responses since the last time I've checked this thread, so I'm just going to ask. How long does it usually take for your box to update online when you subscribe after boxes are revealed? I did an extra box over the weekend and I'm anxious to see what's in it!


Hello!  I think someone answered10 days yesterday, but don't know if anyone mentioned it _could _be less.  I ordered on the 12th and it said my box would ship on the 22nd.  Emailed yesterday to ask when I could expect the contents to update on the site, and got this reply:

Hi Mellee,

Thanks for being in touch!

Your box ships 5-10 business days from the day that we were able to collect payment from you.

Your box page updates when your box ships, and you receive an email when it ships  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I hope you enjoy it and have a wonderful day!

Best,

Hannah

So maybe earlier.  YaY!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 17, 2014)

My box finally showed up. Here's what I got:


Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner-I don't need another black liner so already passed that on.
Real Chemistry peel-this seems to work like the Flash Facial that came in the FFF box. I like the Real Chemistry better; it seemed to leave my skin smoother.
Naobay Body Lotion-this was a no go for me; didn't like the scent and I didn't think it was very moisturizing
Supergoop CC Cream-this was a really small sample but it seems to be concentrated so maybe I can get 3 uses out of it. Happy that it came in a shade that matches my skin tone. Just tried it on the back of my hand and it dried matte so that's ok. Going to try it on my face today and see what happens.
Harvey Prince Imperial Gardenia- I like the smell of gardenia and this was spot on. I doubt that I would buy a full size of it but wished there was a body lotion or cream in this scent.
Of course I didn't get the Ruffian polish I had reserved but I had already contacted and gotten an email that it would come later. No worries if it doesn't. I liked the box I got this month all in all.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 17, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Wow, I just received my box and do not even know where to begin. A bit of a rant, sorry guys.
> 
> I checked the mail this morning and there were just regular mail, no birchbox. I just got back from the grocery store to notice my box sitting next to my door, way past mail time and it wasn't there when I left. No biggie, since it was still in the original packing box and unopened.
> 
> ...


If you don't get one of the Ruffian in Relic, I'd be happy to mail you mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I have enough nail polish to paint the fingers and toes of an entire town of women, I really don't need any more!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone had posted this yet, but here is another August add-on! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/birchbox-exclusive-chloe-and-isabel-necklace-bb-plus


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'm not sure if anyone had posted this yet, but here is another August add-on!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/birchbox-exclusive-chloe-and-isabel-necklace-bb-plus


Were there other August add-ons announced already?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 17, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Were there other August add-ons announced already?


Not officially announced but @@TippyAG found a 3-pack of thongs for an August add-on. I'll see if I can locate them.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 17, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> What magazines did you get from Sephora?
> 
> Congrats!! That's so awesome!!


I got Allure and (Vogue)

I think it was vogue, I'll have to wait and see what comes in the mail. Lol

The vogue code is VOGUE4U

Good till July 22.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 17, 2014)

My box was not especially exciting for me, this month, so far. I don't like the color of Sugar, the lip stain. It looks perfect in the tube, but it is much lighter when on, and cancels out some of the natural color that my lips have, makes me look a bit ill. I didn't notice any staining effect, and the texture was a little strange. I sent the rest of my sample to my mom.

The Naobay lotion sample is pretty good. It's not too smelly or anything, but I wasn't wowed.

The Gardenia perfume smells lovely, but remember how I am allergic to real gardenia? I emailed Harvey Prince, and asked if it was safe for me to use it, explaining that real gardenia gives me hives, and they told me to do a patch test. I don't feel like risking hives, right now. Maybe some other time.

I haven't tried the Comb Prep &amp; Protect, or the 3-minute Peel, yet. Not that this was a bad box, at all, I just haven't had as much fun with it, as I had last month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

mellee said:


> Hello!  I think someone answered10 days yesterday, but don't know if anyone mentioned it _could _be less.  I ordered on the 12th and it said my box would ship on the 22nd.  Emailed yesterday to ask when I could expect the contents to update on the site, and got this reply:
> 
> Hi Mellee,
> 
> ...


Yay!! Thanks!! Hopefully it gets shipped this week! I'm so antsy for it!



CharstarWishes said:


> I got Allure and (Vogue)
> 
> I think it was vogue, I'll have to wait and see what comes in the mail. Lol
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the info! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> My box was not especially exciting for me, this month, so far. I don't like the color of Sugar, the lip stain. It looks perfect in the tube, but it is much lighter when on, and cancels out some of the natural color that my lips have, makes me look a bit ill. I didn't notice any staining effect, and the texture was a little strange. I sent the rest of my sample to my mom.
> 
> The Naobay lotion sample is pretty good. It's not too smelly or anything, but I wasn't wowed.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised Harvey Prince can't just tell you if it contains real gardenia products or just a scent dupe.  Maybe they are just hedging their bets either way.


----------



## mellee (Jul 17, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yay!! Thanks!! Hopefully it gets shipped this week! I'm so antsy for it!


I already got my clicky-truck today!  (Although there's no info when I click yet.)  I keep refreshing every 13 seconds, to see if the contents are up yet.  (Nope.  But I hope soon!)


----------



## magsatron (Jul 17, 2014)

I joined the 2nd box club. I don't know how long I'll be able to keep it up, but I'm waiting with fingers crossed for my box contents to update! 2 boxes means twice the chance of scoring a perfect box, but then again, the chance at being doubly disappointed. I'm trying to remain realistic.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 17, 2014)

magsatron said:


> I joined the 2nd box club. I don't know how long I'll be able to keep it up, but I'm waiting with fingers crossed for my box contents to update! 2 boxes means twice the chance of scoring a perfect box, but then again, the chance at being doubly disappointed. I'm trying to remain realistic.


2 boxes also means more options for trading if the items don't work out for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 17, 2014)

I am REALLY hoping I get the Benefit Posie balm! This will be my second month with Birchbox. I have not even received my June yet because it got lost and they had to send a new one. Hopefully that won't happen again!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually really like this promotional idea, though I think it should be with a $35 or even a $50 purchase.





(Edit to add picture, oops!)


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 17, 2014)

You guys. I just found my holy grail body wash, thanks to birchbox. Harvey Frickin Prince Hello Liquid Loofah. It was every thing that I thought the 100% Pure would be but wasn't! It smells amazing, good size, only needed one pump on a loofah to completely clean my body, and was basically free because of points. If you like the hello scent, just get thee to a computer and order it now!


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 17, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I actually really like this promotional idea, though I think it should be with a $35 or even a $50 purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a good idea, especially for non MUTers who don't know how to work the system for 100 point codes.

But still, 20% off of $75 is a better deal with $15 off and a bunch of the GWP's are usually worth more than $10.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 17, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> You guys. I just found my holy grail body wash, thanks to birchbox. Harvey Frickin Prince Hello Liquid Loofah. It was every thing that I thought the 100% Pure would be but wasn't! It smells amazing, good size, only needed one pump on a loofah to completely clean my body, and was basically free because of points. If you like the hello scent, just get thee to a computer and order it now!


I ordered the lotion because I didn't get one in any of my three boxes this month, and a small perfume. Now I'm going to have to add this to my next order!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 17, 2014)

Well got my order in today. It was in a really small box. My quirky Cordies was in there, but no eyeshadow pallette. I checked the invoice, my shipping email...everything appeared to be in the one box, even if the packing slip says it can be split up in separate shipments there isn't any indication to lead me to believe that this is the case.

I call up to let them know, ask if it is indeed split in two shipments. I must of been on hold for a solid 5 minutes (however I'm busy multitasking and really this is a moot point) and she comes back and says there was a mixup in the warehouse and she has expedited my coastal scents revealed 2 palette, gave me 100 sorry points as compensation. Before she left I also mentioned the pick a shade and not receiving any notification of that shipping. She told me that they are having unforeseen difficulty allocating stock and that by mid week we should hear back via email with tracking information, and for that she credited me another 100 points.

Bear in mind I didn't raise my voice or even push for compensation of any sort. I would of settled for just having the pallate expedited but I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth.

I quickly go and spend it since I have a 25% off coupon for 13 months (crap I should of used the 20%...hope that doesn't mark the other spent. If it does I'll call customer support.) and pick up the brush cleaner kit and the Liz Earle cleanse and polish for $13 out of pocket.

I haven't told hubby as he has been having a rotten time at work and has been in a dismal mood so I will have to casually smuggle the contraband in once it finally gets here.

Either I'm exceptional "unlucky" with birchbox and I seem to have everything go wrong on my account or they must be having a hell of a time. I love their customer support and I'm happy to wait it out a few more days and be compensated with points.

I still will follow up mid next week about the polish more for curiousities sake than anything at this point. I won't ask for anymore handouts but at the same time I did really want that one color. I have a feeling that eventually they will block my account from receiving sorry points...hoping not....

The rep even said to me that I almost had enough for the full kit with the sorry points she gave and I said rather jokingly that my husband says I have way too much polish as it stands. I still would love my ambrosia as the color is gorgeous but I'll sit that one out as I have a ton of gold and silver in my horde as it stands.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2014)

Did any one post a pic of the posie balm sample? Cause that shit is crazy tiny, 0.01 oz!

Seems it follows the fake up, a while lotta packaging and (what appears as) very little product.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 17, 2014)

They do such gorgeous packaging for what they do give. At least it doesn't come in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm surprised Harvey Prince can't just tell you if it contains real gardenia products or just a scent dupe.  Maybe they are just hedging their bets either way.


From a biology POV, it depends on what part of the gardenia she is allergic too.  Probably the pollen, but since they aren't sure it's always better to do a spot test.  Flower allergies are weird--I have a lot of pollen allergies but Queen Anne's Lace sets me off like nothing else.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 17, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> What color is the Laqa in the box picture? I am thinking about reactivating my second sub and I wonder if I might get this box. But I already have Menataur and Bee's Knees.


I don't know. I have the coral one already so it's probably the purple.


----------



## jocedun (Jul 17, 2014)

Randomly received my CR Valentine lip stain in the mail today, after not hearing anything from Birchbox about it being shipped. Nice little surprise. It is much more coral than I thought it would be.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It is in fact against MUT rules to post your videos in the discussion threads, but we have a video subforum where you *can* post it right over here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/28-makeup-tutorials-videos/


Thanks for the clarification, that's what I thought!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 17, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did any one post a pic of the posie balm sample? Cause that shit is crazy tiny, 0.01 oz!
> 
> Seems it follows the fake up, a while lotta packaging and (what appears as) very little product.
> 
> ...


Considering many full-size lipsticks are 0.04 oz, it's not an incredibly small sample at 0.01 oz, but the packaging sure does make it look tiny.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 18, 2014)

I was very surprised to find that Birchbox actually did respond to my Facebook message. Here's what they said:

Hi Heather, Thank you so much for following up and I sincerely apologize for any and all trouble with your July sample choice. For the disappointment and confusion here, I have found a sample of the Cynthia Rowley lip stain in Valentine to send you. Also, I absolutely am passing your feedback along! If you could just provide the e-mail address associated with your account, I would be happy to send this sample along asap . Also, we are doing this sample choice again for August, with lots of new, fun options! Have a great day and looking forward to hearing back! Best, Gina

I almost turned it down, since I bought the sample off storenvy, but then I thought about how everything got all messed up and decided I'd take the gesture. If I love it, I'll have a spare (which is nice given the wand application, meaning it could go bad quicker than a lipstick), and I'll probably order the full size in the purple. If not, I can trade it or pass it on. Guess I'm back to being a happy Birchboxer after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 18, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did any one post a pic of the posie balm sample? Cause that shit is crazy tiny, 0.01 oz!
> 
> Seems it follows the fake up, a while lotta packaging and (what appears as) very little product.
> 
> ...


Sad thing is, I still want it, lol!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Sad thing is, I still want it, lol!


I traded my Ruffian for one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They are so cute I just wanted way more than the Ambrosia polish.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay pick your sample in August too! And now we actually know how it works!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette sample in Sunset again this month, and then received a Revealed 1 palette sample from Coastal Scents with an order and they look the exact same. The only difference was one shade was matte in one, the other was shimmer. Otherwise you couldn't tell them apart. A little disappointed in that Sunset sample, as I got it last month too on a different account, and it just isn't indicative of what the palette is. It doesn't make me want to buy it either, if I didn't want to already.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yay pick your sample in August too! And now we actually know how it works!


Oh boy! I wonder what our choices will be!!?? Lots of new Color Club in the shop...


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I was very surprised to find that Birchbox actually did respond to my Facebook message. Here's what they said:
> 
> Hi Heather, Thank you so much for following up and I sincerely apologize for any and all trouble with your July sample choice. For the disappointment and confusion here, I have found a sample of the Cynthia Rowley lip stain in Valentine to send you. Also, I absolutely am passing your feedback along! If you could just provide the e-mail address associated with your account, I would be happy to send this sample along asap . Also, we are doing this sample choice again for August, with lots of new, fun options! Have a great day and looking forward to hearing back! Best, Gina
> 
> I almost turned it down, since I bought the sample off storenvy, but then I thought about how everything got all messed up and decided I'd take the gesture. If I love it, I'll have a spare (which is nice given the wand application, meaning it could go bad quicker than a lipstick), and I'll probably order the full size in the purple. If not, I can trade it or pass it on. Guess I'm back to being a happy Birchboxer after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've actually talked to Gina a couple times on the phone a couple weeks ago when I had my box upgrade go south. She is so sweet!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yay pick your sample in August too! And now we actually know how it works!


How can you do that? I would ask on the other forum, but I don't know if that question would belong there.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 18, 2014)

Since I started a second sub, I have another box coming this month.  I'm digging the extra Birchbox excitment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In my second box, I'll be getting a couple of dupes from past boxes on my first sub, but I'll also get to try the Naobay lotion and the Supergoop eye cream, so that's a win, and an extra #4 protect and prep.  Another black eyeliner though.  I really like the Cynthia Rowley eyeliners, but I think I need to take up sketching so I can use my stack of black eyeliners as art supplies!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 18, 2014)

Queennie said:


> How can you do that? I would ask on the other forum, but I don't know if that question would belong there.


They send out an email letting us know and we have certain choices we can choose between (this month it was 3 different shades of Ruffian polish and 2 different shades of Cynthia Rowley creamy lip stain) and in each email there's a unique link that works only for the corresponding account so you go to the link and make your selection. You have to do it asap though because they run out the same day.

Honestly, I'm most excited about continuing the pick a sample because this is the first time I've had multiple accounts and not had a single dupe box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 18, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Oh boy! I wonder what our choices will be!!?? Lots of new Color Club in the shop...


Not more color club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jul 18, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Not more color club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Girl, I agree with you. I hope it's a choice so I don't have to choose it.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 18, 2014)

Color club is fine by me! But I'm a polish junkie and would pick nailpolish every time!

I'm going to be watching my email like a hawk. Thank goodness my work colleague tipped me off on the first pick a sample or I would of missed out!!!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 18, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Color club is fine by me! But I'm a polish junkie and would pick nailpolish every time!
> 
> I'm going to be watching my email like a hawk. Thank goodness my work colleague tipped me off on the first pick a sample or I would of missed out!!!


I looked back into my emails and saw the select your sample came in on June 25.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm surprised Harvey Prince can't just tell you if it contains real gardenia products or just a scent dupe.  Maybe they are just hedging their bets either way.


My theory is that the person answering their emails doesn't know, and this is their canned response. My question wasn't important enough to ask someone who might know about it. My other theory is that it might be completely artificial, and they don't want to admit it, in case it gets out, because it doesn't sound good from a marketing perspective. Either way, I am annoyed. I'm not willing to get hives and risk going on steroids over their perfume.



meggpi said:


> From a biology POV, it depends on what part of the gardenia she is allergic too.  Probably the pollen, but since they aren't sure it's always better to do a spot test.  Flower allergies are weird--I have a lot of pollen allergies but Queen Anne's Lace sets me off like nothing else.


I'm allergic to any kind of gardenia oil, including monoi and tiare. Not just pollen! I found this out, as I love natural products, and gardenia is supposed to be anti-inflammatory. So the answer should not depend on what part of it is in the oil. Just like someone allergic to peanuts should not use any product with any kind of peanut part in it. It's not complicated.

ETA: Also, I have not gotten the Sneak Peek Prize package yet. On July third, they told me they were waiting for one last item and then would send it. I kind of thought they were waiting on the perfume, since it was out of stock for a while, but it has been back in stock since shortly after that email, and I haven't heard a peep. I'm going to wait until the end of this month, and then send them a reminder email. I believe they are good for it. But experience has taught me that when I win something, sometimes I have to persistently remind a company to send my prize. Some companies "forget." This is notoriously true for Lucky Magazine giveaways, since it is usually the sponsor company responsible for sending the prize, however I have had it happen with other magazine giveaways as well. Sometimes I suspect an intern with sticky fingers. Like I said, I believe Birchbox is good for the prize. I've never heard anyone complain about their prize fulfillment. It's hard waiting, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I did my July reviews, cancelled and re-subbed with 100 point code.  Hope it doesn't mess up my select a sample for August!


----------



## Pixels (Jul 18, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Well I did my July reviews, cancelled and re-subbed with 100 point code.  Hope it doesn't mess up my select a sample for August!


What code did you use?


----------



## Elena K (Jul 18, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> My theory is that the person answering their emails doesn't know, and this is their canned response. My question wasn't important enough to ask someone who might know about it. My other theory is that it might be completely artificial, and they don't want to admit it, in case it gets out, because it doesn't sound good from a marketing perspective. Either way, I am annoyed. I'm not willing to get hives and risk going on steroids over their perfume.


I'm leaning towards your second theory. It would be pretty embarrassing for them to admit that there is no actual gardenia derivatives in their perfume.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 18, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> My theory is that the person answering their emails doesn't know, and this is their canned response. My question wasn't important enough to ask someone who might know about it. My other theory is that it might be completely artificial, and they don't want to admit it, in case it gets out, because it doesn't sound good from a marketing perspective. Either way, I am annoyed. I'm not willing to get hives and risk going on steroids over their perfume.
> 
> I'm allergic to any kind of gardenia oil, including monoi and tiare. Not just pollen! I found this out, as I love natural products, and gardenia is supposed to be anti-inflammatory. So the answer should not depend on what part of it is in the oil. Just like someone allergic to peanuts should not use any product with any kind of peanut part in it. It's not complicated.
> 
> ETA: Also, I have not gotten the Sneak Peek Prize package yet. On July third, they told me they were waiting for one last item and then would send it. I kind of thought they were waiting on the perfume, since it was out of stock for a while, but it has been back in stock since shortly after that email, and I haven't heard a peep. I'm going to wait until the end of this month, and then send them a reminder email. I believe they are good for it. But experience has taught me that when I win something, sometimes I have to persistently remind a company to send my prize. Some companies "forget." This is notoriously true for Lucky Magazine giveaways, since it is usually the sponsor company responsible for sending the prize, however I have had it happen with other magazine giveaways as well. Sometimes I suspect an intern with sticky fingers. Like I said, I believe Birchbox is good for the prize. I've never heard anyone complain about their prize fulfillment. It's hard waiting, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't mean it in a dismissing way. People who are allergic to peanuts are allergic to a specific protein; when they do allergy tests for specific plants they generally use purified pollen products. It isn't simple by any means. Im just curious to the process by which they purify scent for commercial perfumes. I know lavender scents alone can be bad allergy and asthma triggers for a lot of people. It's interesting.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 18, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Well I did my July reviews, cancelled and re-subbed with 100 point code.  Hope it doesn't mess up my select a sample for August!


I just did the same last night, fingers crossed it doesn't screw up for us!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 18, 2014)

I just joined the 4 subscriptions club  :wacko:

I'm greedy for more points!


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 18, 2014)

Pixels said:


> What code did you use?


@@Pixels I used BBFab100


----------



## Pixels (Jul 18, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> @@Pixels I used BBFab100


Thank you!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 18, 2014)

Just used bbfab100 and it went through.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2014)

Just used BBFAB100 on two accounts. Thanks for the 200 points BB and thanks to the people of MUT! What would I do without you! I wonder if BB will ever close the door on people being able to use codes on accounts closed and reopened in a matter of minutes!? I hope not!


----------



## mellee (Jul 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Considering many full-size lipsticks are 0.04 oz, it's not an incredibly small sample at 0.01 oz, but the packaging sure does make it look tiny.


Seriously?!  There are full-sized lipsticks that small?!?!  Can you think of an example off-hand?  I can't even picture that!

I joined on the 12th.  Yesterday I got my clicky-truck, and today I see my box.  =)  #8.  Not too bad a'tall!  The only real groaner in the box is the vitamin.  (Assuming, of course, the eyeliner is silver, as shown.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 18, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Well I did my July reviews, cancelled and re-subbed with 100 point code.  Hope it doesn't mess up my select a sample for August!


I don't think it will! I did on multiple accounts and it worked on my account and I know a bunch of other people did the same. I swear it was just a copout and they made it up. 



kellyfish14 said:


> @@Pixels I used BBFab100


Ooh thanks! Totally didn't know about that code!



mellee said:


> Seriously?!  There are full-sized lipsticks that small?!?!  Can you think of an example off-hand?  I can't even picture that!
> 
> I joined on the 12th.  Yesterday I got my clicky-truck, and today I see my box.  =)  #8.  Not too bad a'tall!  The only real groaner in the box is the vitamin.  (Assuming, of course, the eyeliner is silver, as shown.)


Yay thanks for posting! I subbed the same time and my box revealed today too. Sadly it's a dupe of a box I got on one of my other accounts yesterday (purple laqa, Whish shave cream, 100% Pure foils, Real Chemistry peel, and wonder eye cream) I was really hoping if I got another account, I'd get lucky and get a Posiebalm or BP hair mask. Back to the trade thread I suppose. I mainly did a 5th box because I thought with the magazine/refund it was too good of a deal. Although it sounds like you can only do the refund once?

For next month, I hope the pick a sample is something other than nail polish since they did that this month. I also hope they still sample posiebalm and add in the push up liners. Also, saw a lot of new Dr. Jart in the shop which I wouldn't mind trying!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope the pick a sample isn't a pick your choice of Coola products, or supergoop! Eek!

So far they've really only done pick your samples for color choices....

Hmm...


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jul 18, 2014)

mellee said:


> Seriously?! There are full-sized lipsticks that small?!?! Can you think of an example off-hand? I can't even picture that!


I think most are around 3 grams or 0.1oz..mac lipsticks are 0.1oz and the fullsized posie balm is 0.1oz so the sample is 1/10th the fullsize. I think the actual product is just glorified chapstick in a pretty tube considering how sheer and pricey it is.


----------



## mellee (Jul 18, 2014)

I could see 10X the size.  But full-sized at .04 (4X) just sounds way too small!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 18, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> I think most are around 3 grams or 0.1oz..mac lipsticks are 0.1oz and the fullsized posie balm is 0.1oz so the sample is 1/10th the fullsize. I think the actual product is just glorified chapstick in a pretty tube considering how sheer and pricey it is.


This is right on the money it has little to no color payout on me.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 18, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Well I did my July reviews, cancelled and re-subbed with 100 point code. Hope it doesn't mess up my select a sample for August!


I did the same thing too. Luckily it's on my third account (other two are yearly subs) that keeps on truckin with these awesome point perks!


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 18, 2014)

Okay, so the Beauty Protector mask was my first product from BP... do the other BP products like the detangler have the same scent as the mask? If so, I am SOLD... I LOVE it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Okay, so the Beauty Protector mask was my first product from BP... do the other BP products like the detangler have the same scent as the mask? If so, I am SOLD... I LOVE it.


Yes! They are all the same scent, which I absolutely love.


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yes! They are all the same scent, which I absolutely love.


Thanks! Good to know... but now it's gonna kill me to wait until after Summerswap to place an order for ALL the BP things, because my hair seriously feels better than it has in a loooooooong time right now. And smells awesome!


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 19, 2014)

So I got the mail today and saw a small packet from Birchbox and was a little confused since I didn't expect anything from them until Monday and to be delivered by UPS.  It was my Ruffian nail polish that I had to write in and inquire about to them when I didn't get it in my box from when I reserved by email.  They said they were aware of the issues of people reserving their choice items through email and to stay tuned.  I haven't heard back from them for more than a week and all of a sudden the nail polish shows up today.  In other words, they are probably mailing one out to everyone who didn't get their polish through reserving by email.  Just a heads up to everyone.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> So I got the mail today and saw a small packet from Birchbox and was a little confused since I didn't expect anything from them until Monday and to be delivered by UPS.  It was my Ruffian nail polish that I had to write in and inquire about to them when I didn't get it in my box from when I reserved by email.  They said they were aware of the issues of people reserving their choice items through email and to stay tuned.  I haven't heard back from them for more than a week and all of a sudden the nail polish shows up today.  In other words, they are probably mailing one out to everyone who didn't get their polish through reserving by email.  Just a heads up to everyone.


I emailed BB CS and got a tracking number for one of the polishes, no reply yet for the other account.  I guess if you don't ask them they'll just mail it out without automatically sending you the tracking number,


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 19, 2014)

I tried the Real Chemistry peel earlier tonight and I like it a lot. It reminds me of the Sonya Dakar Flash Facial peel, but much more affordable. I will purchase this instead when my Flash Facial runs out.


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Jul 19, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Thanks! Good to know... but now it's gonna kill me to wait until after Summerswap to place an order for ALL the BP things, because my hair seriously feels better than it has in a loooooooong time right now. And smells awesome!


It smells like Aqualina Pink Sugar to me.  I like it a lot too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 19, 2014)

i tried the mask on my hair and it didn't do much for me. i will use up my sample, but whenever my miss jessie's hair mask comes in the mail, i will use that instead.


----------



## EricaD (Jul 19, 2014)

I reviewed my July box then canceled and resubscribed with the Women's Health code, which means I'm now prepaid for August. I'm wondering if I did it again to use bbfab100, which would have me prepaying for september, would that mess anything up? I'm pretty sure I'd still get August's box, because when you cancel they used to send an email saying "you will receive any boxes you've prepaid for, after which you will no longer receive any boxes." But will I definitely be able to review the August box? And will it effect the pick a sample thing?


----------



## Queennie (Jul 19, 2014)

This is not my favorite box, most excited for the eye cream:


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm probably way behind in posting this since I haven't been on for a few days, but here is the link to the August bonus add-ons:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus

Speaking of August, is it too early to start the August spoilers thread?? I'm already there in my head!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2014)

I just started one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133387-birchbox-august-2014-spoilers/


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

Apparently I'm not as cool as you guys.  Wanted to try the code trick.  Cancelled my subscription, tried to rejoin with a code... and it won't let me rejoin.  Tells me there' an issue processing it; try again later or call.  Several hours later and it still won't let me.  =(


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 19, 2014)

EricaD said:


> I reviewed my July box then canceled and resubscribed with the Women's Health code, which means I'm now prepaid for August. I'm wondering if I did it again to use bbfab100, which would have me prepaying for september, would that mess anything up? I'm pretty sure I'd still get August's box, because when you cancel they used to send an email saying "you will receive any boxes you've prepaid for, after which you will no longer receive any boxes." But will I definitely be able to review the August box? And will it effect the pick a sample thing?


I almost wonder if they are going to use the lure of being able to pick a sample as an incentive to stay subbed rather than unsubbing and resubbing to get extra points with a promo code. I could be wrong, but when I read this, I had that thought.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 19, 2014)

Queennie said:


> This is not my favorite box, most excited for the eye cream:


I'm supposed to be getting this box except that it has the Laqa purple lip balm instead of the Revealed 2 sample. I couldn't find an exact match for my box though. I wonder if I overlooked it, or if maybe they ran low on the Revealed samples and had to substitute that. I am happy to try the eye cream and the Real Chemistry though. The shaving cream will come in handy. I would have been excited for the body wash, but hearing what others have said, I'm reasonably sure I won't like it as I prefer lots of lather. I think what I use is Avalon Organics. It comes in a green pump bottle (which is handy) and has purple flowers on it, which I think are lavender. It may not be quite as all natural as 100% pure, but it really does a nice job.


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 19, 2014)

mellee said:


> mellee, on 19 Jul 2014 - 11:20, said:
> 
> Apparently I'm not as cool as you guys. Wanted to try the code trick. Cancelled my subscription, tried to rejoin with a code... and it won't let me rejoin. Tells me there' an issue processing it; try again later or call. Several hours later and it still won't let me. =(


I did the same and got the same thing! I did it last night though,but then I got an email saying a forgot something (in my cart) and was told use SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points...I know you cant use two codes but I thought it was strange...I wonder if their server is messed up or we're in trouble lol


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 19, 2014)

Ashladeela said:


> I did the same and got the same thing! I did it last night though,but then I got an email saying a forgot something (in my cart) and was told use SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points...I know you cant use two codes but I thought it was strange...I wonder if their server is messed up or we're in trouble lol


Well...crap. Kind of the same thing for me. I cancelled, I even got the email that says I can renew just by clicking "renew subscription." Except...that option isn't there. Under women's box, it still says active, but everything else is gone. And when I click box, it still shows July. It's like resubbing isn't an option. Whoops, guess I need to refer myself and open a second account. ;-)

Edited: I don't think anyone is in trouble, but rather there's a problem with their site. I can't even start a new sub right now. Argh. Hopefully they fix this. I finally felt like sticking to the man, and the man stuck it right back at me.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Oddly (since it does literally nothing when I swatch on my hand), the Posiebalm *does* have a touch of color on my lips!  I'll definitely use the sample, but I won't bother buying it because I have a couple of samples of Posietint (one from one of the kits and another from the advent calendar, so if I were to combine them, they're probably half of a full-sized tint) that do a better job of providing color.  I love the texture, but I don't love it enough to spend $18 on it.  I can get seven GDE sample jars for that much money.  Even though I would be spending points if I ordered form Birchbox, there are other things I would rather spend them on.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 19, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I'm probably way behind in posting this since I haven't been on for a few days, but here is the link to the August bonus add-ons:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus
> 
> Speaking of August, is it too early to start the August spoilers thread?? I'm already there in my head!


My wallet is in trouble, I want all 3 of them!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 19, 2014)

I just realized I have 390 points. I have Benefit They're Real Mascara, BP Oil, Laqa Lip Lube in Menatour, and a sample pack burning a hole in my account waiting for those 10 more points bahahah.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 19, 2014)

mellee said:


> Apparently I'm not as cool as you guys.  Wanted to try the code trick.  Cancelled my subscription, tried to rejoin with a code... and it won't let me rejoin.  Tells me there' an issue processing it; try again later or call.  Several hours later and it still won't let me.  =(


Did you ever get it to work? I tried at around 3:00 and it worked for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 19, 2014)

I painted my nails the other day with Ambrosia! Its my new favorite color.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Funny thing:  As much as I love silver polish, Relic is a big old dud for me.  I've been wearing it for a few days, and I don't know what it is, but I just look at it and feel meh.  I also received butter london Bobby Dazzler from Sample Society this month, and as much as I was looking forward to that one as well, now that I have it, I realize I'm probably never going to use it.  I have more of a fondness for foil and chromes than whatever these are considered, and I have OPI Rinse Charming, whatever that OPI Gwen Stefani chrome was called, butter london Diamond Geezer, Zoya Trixie (if I ever remember where I stashed it), Julep Missy, and a-england Excalibur.  I think I'm set.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Did you ever get it to work? I tried at around 3:00 and it worked for me.


Still haven't.  Tried about 4 different times today with 2 different codes.  They even sent me the email that I forgot something in my cart - but won't subscribe me.  (I'm not trying a 50 point code when they're turning me down on both the active 100 point codes.  We'll just keep trying every now and then until it works.)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oddly (since it does literally nothing when I swatch on my hand), the Posiebalm *does* have a touch of color on my lips!  I'll definitely use the sample, but I won't bother buying it because I have a couple of samples of Posietint (one from one of the kits and another from the advent calendar, so if I were to combine them, they're probably half of a full-sized tint) that do a better job of providing color.  I love the texture, but I don't love it enough to spend $18 on it.  I can get seven GDE sample jars for that much money.  Even though I would be spending points if I ordered form Birchbox, there are other things I would rather spend them on.


At the risk of wanting to buy some, what are the GDE sample jars?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> At the risk of wanting to buy some, what are the GDE sample jars?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GDE - glamour doll eyes.  They're an indie company that mainly does eyeshadows.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Did you ever get it to work? I tried at around 3:00 and it worked for me.


I'm in!  And in my case, it was kinda my fault.  For some reason it was defaulting to an old credit card number, rather than the newest one I had been signed up under before.  Selected the proper card and it went through!  =)


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 20, 2014)

got one of my polishes today. i got relic. still waiting on another polish. i told them to not pull a "kate spade necklace" on me again, lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm supposed to be getting this box except that it has the Laqa purple lip balm instead of the Revealed 2 sample. I couldn't find an exact match for my box though. I wonder if I overlooked it, or if maybe they ran low on the Revealed samples and had to substitute that. I am happy to try the eye cream and the Real Chemistry though. The shaving cream will come in handy. I would have been excited for the body wash, but hearing what others have said, I'm reasonably sure I won't like it as I prefer lots of lather. I think what I use is Avalon Organics. It comes in a green pump bottle (which is handy) and has purple flowers on it, which I think are lavender. It may not be quite as all natural as 100% pure, but it really does a nice job.


Your box is #57.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

I tried the Beauty Protector hair mask last night and it is amazing! My hair is super soft today and I didn't have to put any product in it. I love when the things I want in a box live up to my hype!


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 20, 2014)

I got box 48 this month. Though I was SO SO SO much hoping for a LAQA lip lube, I'm still quite pleased with what I received. It was also a high-value box:

1.BalanceMe Eye Cream (half of full-sized!)

2.100% Pure Shower Gel  (the only real dud for me this month)

3.#4 Super Comb and Protect (I like the BP spray better, esp the BP scent)

4.Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel (this was OK, but I prefer the Vasanti scrub and my Clarisonic)

5.Coastal Scents Quad in Sunset (nice colors, but the sample packaging sucked)

6 Women's Health subscription (will be applying this to extend my current sub)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for LAQA in August. I may just break down and buy one.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 20, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Your box is #57.


Thank you! I must've overlooked it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't been on MUT much this week because I've been busy with IRL stuff, but did anyone else get the phone charger add on for this month?

My good friend got it and was telling me over brunch today that it sucks. It took her forever to charge it up and when she used it while she was in Atlanta yesterday and it charged her phone like 20% worth before dying. Sucks because it looked really cute, but i was wondering if she got a dud or if its just poor quality (seems like it might be the latter because it was only like ~$20 ish dollars).


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 20, 2014)

For anyone that has gotten a replacement box in the past, about how long does it take for a new tracking info to update? My new box updated last week when they let me know they were sending me a replacement box but when I click on my tracking, it still shows the information for my old box. I don't want to be a squeaky wheel if this is totally normal and it takes a while for the info to update.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 20, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> For anyone that has gotten a replacement box in the past, about how long does it take for a new tracking info to update? My new box updated last week when they let me know they were sending me a replacement box but when I click on my tracking, it still shows the information for my old box. I don't want to be a squeaky wheel if this is totally normal and it takes a while for the info to update.


It might not update at all.  I got a "surprise" Bb in the mail a couple months ago when they sent a replacement because my box didn't update by the 11th.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 20, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> It might not update at all.  I got a "surprise" Bb in the mail a couple months ago when they sent a replacement because my box didn't update by the 11th.


I actually wouldn't mind a surprise BB in the mail. I know I paid for it, but it always makes me super excited when I get a sub box, or order in before I was expecting it. Like if I think it'll be here next Tuesday and instead it shows up in mail the Friday before, it makes me super happy. lol


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 20, 2014)

Last time I got a replacement box customer service told me specifically that I wouldn't receive tracking for it. It also took 25 day to get to me, but that's when they'd just switched to Newgistics so everything was a mess.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 20, 2014)

Is there an August thread yet? If so, sorry! Lol but Birchbox posted a sneak peek on Instagram! We get to choose a sample again and have 4 choices in August!! =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 20, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Is there an August thread yet? If so, sorry! Lol but Birchbox posted a sneak peek on Instagram! We get to choose a sample again and have 4 choices in August!! =]


Oh yup! Lol just found it =]


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 20, 2014)

Ahhhh, my third (impulse) box updated and I love it! Only one non-dupe item (PosieTint, yay!), but the dupes are pretty amazing -- Real Chemistry peel, Skyn eye gels, Naobay lotion, and BP mask. Best box ever!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> Ahhhh, my third (impulse) box updated and I love it! Only one non-dupe item (PosieTint, yay!), but the dupes are pretty amazing -- Real Chemistry peel, Skyn eye gels, Naobay lotion, and BP mask. Best box ever!


Holy crap. That is an awesome box and the best dupes ever. My dupes are always like CS palette samplers, Coola sunscreen, Whish shave cream, and fragrances.

eta although actually I was really happy that I opened a box yesterday and realized one of the palette samplers was the Ballerina variety, so I get to try some of the more pinky shades yay!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 20, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> Ahhhh, my third (impulse) box updated and I love it! Only one non-dupe item (PosieTint, yay!), but the dupes are pretty amazing -- Real Chemistry peel, Skyn eye gels, Naobay lotion, and BP mask. Best box ever!


This is my replacement box so I'm super happy with it too. I wonder if they send out the same box after a certain time. I know when I was stalking Instagram late last month it seemed like everyone posting was receiving the same box items. Not sure if my theory has any merit but for those who really want the BP mask and posiebalm, it may be worth the gamble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I haven't been on MUT much this week because I've been busy with IRL stuff, but did anyone else get the phone charger add on for this month?
> 
> My good friend got it and was telling me over brunch today that it sucks. It took her forever to charge it up and when she used it while she was in Atlanta yesterday and it charged her phone like 20% worth before dying. Sucks because it looked really cute, but i was wondering if she got a dud or if its just poor quality (seems like it might be the latter because it was only like ~$20 ish dollars).


I just tried mine for the first time. I started with 27% power at 3:38 pm, it turned off at 4:25 pm and had charged up to 78%. This is less than I expected since their webpage said it would charge an iPhone 5 up to 80% (which I assumed meant from a dead phone). Only charging up to 20% sounds like it could be faulty.

I guess I am satisfied since it was so cheap, but I don't think I would recommended it to others.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I haven't been on MUT much this week because I've been busy with IRL stuff, but did anyone else get the phone charger add on for this month?
> 
> My good friend got it and was telling me over brunch today that it sucks. It took her forever to charge it up and when she used it while she was in Atlanta yesterday and it charged her phone like 20% worth before dying. Sucks because it looked really cute, but i was wondering if she got a dud or if its just poor quality (seems like it might be the latter because it was only like ~$20 ish dollars).


I looked at it but checked reviews for the backup charger after someone here mentioned it--they are abysmal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just tried mine for the first time. I started with 27% power at 3:38 pm, it turned off at 4:25 pm and had charged up to 78%. This is less than I expected since their webpage said it would charge an iPhone 5 up to 80% (which I assumed meant from a dead phone). Only charging up to 20% sounds like it could be faulty.
> 
> I guess I am satisfied since it was so cheap, but I don't think I would recommended it to others.


Actually, after saying you turned it off, that makes me wonder if that's why hers *didn't* work that well. I was under the impression she left it on and possibly continued to use it while it was charging, I'll have to ask her.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Actually, after saying you turned it off, that makes me wonder if that's why hers *didn't* work that well. I was under the impression she left it on and possibly continued to use it while it was charging, I'll have to ask her.


I did leave my phone on while it was charging, but did not use it. The charger is what actually turned off...when all it's charging power had been depleted and I had reached 78%.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I did leave my phone on while it was charging, but did not use it. The charger is what actually turned off...when all it's charging power had been depleted and I had reached 78%.


Ohhhhhh, I see, I totally misread that hahaha.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 20, 2014)

I have seen this asked before, but I'm not sure if anyone answered. If I already prepaid for August with a points code, what would happen if I did it again? Would it prepay for September? Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I haven't been on MUT much this week because I've been busy with IRL stuff, but did anyone else get the phone charger add on for this month?
> 
> My good friend got it and was telling me over brunch today that it sucks. It took her forever to charge it up and when she used it while she was in Atlanta yesterday and it charged her phone like 20% worth before dying. Sucks because it looked really cute, but i was wondering if she got a dud or if its just poor quality (seems like it might be the latter because it was only like ~$20 ish dollars).


I remember reading a post here that says they looked up reviews and that charger wasn't very good to begin with.  (several pages back when the add on's were introduced to us)

It isn't as cute, and it is a little more bulky/heavier than the one from BB... but Anker brand makes some really good chargers like that for 35-50$ on Amazon.  They are just plain white or black, and can charge i-products (which require more power to charge than androids) usually several times before needing to be charged themselves again.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 21, 2014)

Last month it seemed like there was one particular box that most late subscribers received. Has anyone seen if there's a "late box" this month? I cancelled and resubscribed with the 100 point code on my main account, but I'm thinking of starting a second account with the same code (and figuring out how to hide it from my husband).


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

I did a late box (last Thursday) with the BBFAB100 code. I am receiving....

- No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

- Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel

- Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

- Revealed 2 palette

- 100% Pure Shower Gel

This is my third July box, and everything but the eye cream is a repeat for me. That said, I'm happy I did it, because I was going to spend the $10 in the Birchbox shop anyway – so why not get some "free" samples out of it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2014)

As for the portable battery charger, I've heard good things about this line: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E447L8C/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=AR1UG5T7LBQOL I think they were on sale earlier this month for about $16-18


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2014)

My "guaranteed" polish still hasn't shipped. I guess I'll wait another 2 days to inquire about it again to make it a rounded two weeks. Of course they'd told me the "warehouse is preparing to ship your nail polish sample very shortly". Maybe it'll just randomly show up at my house one of these days.

Next month would be  my 21st month but I think I'm going to stop for a while. I'm filled to the brim with hair samples that I don't want and the previews next month aren't my taste. Sighhhh


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 21, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I remember reading a post here that says they looked up reviews and that charger wasn't very good to begin with.  (several pages back when the add on's were introduced to us)
> 
> It isn't as cute, and it is a little more bulky/heavier than the one from BB... but Anker brand makes some really good chargers like that for 35-50$ on Amazon.  They are just plain white or black, and can charge i-products (which require more power to charge than androids) usually several times before needing to be charged themselves again.


I have a Mophie juice pack and I absolutely love it.  It can charge my iPhone 5 2.5 times and my iPad mini 1.5'ish times.  I found it for $40 NIB on a neighborhood FB site.  I have seen them around $50 on Amazon.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Last month it seemed like there was one particular box that most late subscribers received. Has anyone seen if there's a "late box" this month? I cancelled and resubscribed with the 100 point code on my main account, but I'm thinking of starting a second account with the same code (and figuring out how to hide it from my husband).


My late box is :

- No. 4 Prep &amp; Protect

- Supergood anti-aging eye cream

- Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (black)

- Naobay lotion

- Smarty Pants vitamins

I ordered about a week ago, should be in the mail today or tomorrow!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> As for the portable battery charger, I've heard good things about this line: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E447L8C/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=AR1UG5T7LBQOL I think they were on sale earlier this month for about $16-18


So just as I said this: http://www.amazon.com/Lepow-Moonstone-6000mAh-External-Packaging/dp/B00DWKK6PY

now $16 with code *BNALPIPT *- free shipping with $35/prime/student.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone know how the Women's Health refund is going to work if you have multiple subscriptions?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Does anyone know how the Women's Health refund is going to work if you have multiple subscriptions?


I'd imagine you'd get multiple checks. I sent in for 2 refunds - in separate envelopes.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 21, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Does anyone know how the Women's Health refund is going to work if you have multiple subscriptions?


You'll get a refund for each account, just don't forget your order confirmation number for each so they can verify you're a subscriber and credit you accordingly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 21, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> You'll get a refund for each account, just don't forget your order confirmation number for each so they can verify you're a subscriber and credit you accordingly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I have seen this asked before, but I'm not sure if anyone answered. If I already prepaid for August with a points code, what would happen if I did it again? Would it prepay for September? Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It depends on if there's an option to cancel your subscription when you go to your account. I think I canceled and resubbed and prepaid for June at the beginning of May and then it wasn't an option to do it again until the end of the month. Anytime you cancel and pay on an account that is currently subscribed, it will go towards the next month you haven't paid for though.


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 21, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> Ahhhh, my third (impulse) box updated and I love it! Only one non-dupe item (PosieTint, yay!), but the dupes are pretty amazing -- Real Chemistry peel, Skyn eye gels, Naobay lotion, and BP mask. Best box ever!


I signed up for a second sub and will be receiving this box too! Can't wait to get it. I didn't fill out a profile and wondering if that might be a way to get new products for awhile.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

Received my Ruffian Rosary today! It's so pretty and already on my nails. :wub:

Hopefully, Ambrosia shows up soon.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I signed up for a second sub and will be receiving this box too!
> 
> Can't wait to get it. I didn't fill out a profile and wondering if that might be a way to get new products for awhile.


Man, I want this box so bad, but I'm pretty sure if I subbed now, I'd wait a week only to get a different box. I'd probably trade the Real Chemistry since I've already gotten 3, but I'd LOVE to try the BP masks, Skyn eye gels, posietint, and Naobay lotion... none of which I got between 5 boxes.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 22, 2014)

Got one of my replacement ruffian polishes today, still waiting on the other one.  I had to email CS about both of them to find out what was going on/get tracking numbers.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 22, 2014)

I tried the BP mask last night.  It didn't work for me at all!  My hair felt drier and it took me forever to comb the nasty tangles out.  Sad face!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

Just tried the Ruffian nail polish remover sheet, and it calls it perfumed, and I think that's the best way to describe it. I'll admit, I was sniffing it while taking off my polish to see if I could pin down what it smelled like! It's not a bad smell, just different. Also the sheet is black, so if you're taking off a staining color, like red, it's hard to tell what parts of the sheet you've used already. But, it took off my polish well, and it's a big enough sheet to only have to use one per mani. I liked it! I may have to look into getting more with some points.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 22, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'd imagine you'd get multiple checks. I sent in for 2 refunds - in separate envelopes.


Same here. I'm hoping there's no problem with it, because I have 3 of 'em coming back to me.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 23, 2014)

I emailed CS today looking for info on where my Ambrosia Ruffian was, as I was one of those who didnt get it in their box.

Hi Abbigail,

Thanks so much for writing in and I'm so sorry for any further trouble!

Your replacement Supergoop! sample was deemed delivered on 7/19. Have you received it? You can find that tracking here: 9274892700464636699883 via USPS.com.

In addition, we encountered an error that prevented some subscribers' selections from saving, and I'm so sorry that this affected your box! I have issued 100 points to your account, which covers $10 of the $11 cost of the full sized polish.

Again, I apologize for any trouble! Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Jenieze
Discovery Specialist

So I'm assuming with the way she said it that I shouldn't even expect the sample and to take the points and just buy my own. Which is fine, and I appreciate the points but I was promised a sample when the selection email went out, didn't get it, was promised a replacement, didn't get it and it's just kinda lack luster to email back and forth about something that was their idea to offer.

ETA: her response to me asking if I should still be expecting a sample or not

HI Abbigail,

Thanks so much for your response!

To confirm, we were unable to ship that out to you, but I hope that you can use those points toward the full size! I'm so sorry again for the trouble there.

We are working around the clock to ensure that this issue does not recur for August sample choice, and we appreciate your understanding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help!

XO,

 

Jenieze


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 23, 2014)

anbdobbs22 said:


> I emailed CS today looking for info on where my Ambrosia Ruffian was, asy I was one of those who didnt get it in their box.
> 
> Hi Abbigail,
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me. I didn't love any of the items and selected Rosary. When I saw the email the next day about the problem I didn't go back to make a selection in time and didn't really mind but I did get Ambrosia. I swiped it and it's not me. Send me your address and I'll send you mine.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jul 23, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> The same thing happened to me. I didn't love any of the items and selected Rosary. When I saw the email the next day about the problem I didn't go back to make a selection in time and didn't really mind but I did get Ambrosia. I swiped it and it's not me. Send me your address and I'll send you mine.


Sorry it happened to you too, but so glad you're not a fan of Ambrosia lol. Thanks so much! I messaged you. If Rosary somehow ends up at my door, its all yours.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Le sigh.  After dealing with the whole pick-your-sample fiasco, I emailed Birchbox because I realized I never did receive my Rosary polish that was promised last month after they forgot to give me a polish box.  Then I got home, and it was in my mailbox.  And DO NOT LIKE that color!  Oh, well.  Whatever.  I also got my Glamour Doll Eyes Paper Runway and Relentless blush sample jars, so today's mail wasn't a complete wash. 

(That blush is definitely something to be tried initially on a day I'm staying at home all day, although I do see that it's eye safe, too, so it might end up being used only as eyeshadow.  I'm not sure I have the skintone to pull off orangey blush!)


----------



## mellee (Jul 27, 2014)

July was my first month back to subs after a year and a half break.  Since last time I did the sub box thang I just got inundated with samples that I never used, I promised myself I would make a point of keeping to a reasonable number of samples, and using - or at least giving a good try to - everything I get.

My BirchBox was the dumb gummy vitamins, No 4 Super Comb, silver eyeliner, Hello lotion, and Dr. Jart CC cream.  Split the vitamins 1-1 with hubby the day after I got the box, finished up the lotion and the cc cream today, am half-way through the No 4, and used the eyeliner twice.  (Surprised how much I like the eyeliner!)

Month one at least, I'm getting my money's worth on this one!  And actually "my money" on this box was -$15.  I used a 100 point sub code, reviewed all 5 items, and sent in for the rebate on the magazine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 28, 2014)

I got the Ruffian nail polish in Ambrosia today that was promised from the July pick. I was surprised since I just kind of gave up on it but it was nice that it came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my ambrosia in the mail today, too. It's so gorgeous!! Very much a more muted color than what came in the mermaid box, but gorgeous like all ruffians have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have 2 birchbox accounts and I like to read Women's Health magazine. if I turn in both of my cards do you think I"ll get  two years worth of subscription or 2 magazines every month for a year? :wacko:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 29, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I have 2 birchbox accounts and I like to read Women's Health magazine. if I turn in both of my cards do you think I"ll get  two years worth of subscription or 2 magazines every month for a year? :wacko:


it would be 2 magazines every month for a year and not 2 years because each account is separate and its a "one year offer" per account.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> it would be 2 magazines every month for a year and not 2 years because each account is separate and its a "one year offer" per account.


Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm very, very, very late to the 100% Pure Body Wash party, but I vaguely remember some comments on the fact that it's a very thin consistency. The only reason I am reminded of this is because I just started using the bottle I bought recently, and I can't remember if this has been mentioned or not (if it is, I apologize in advance), but the bottle has a foaming pump dispenser on it which explains why it's a very thin, liquid consistency. Why they would send sample packets when you can't use a foaming pump on the packet is beyond me.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 29, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm very, very, very late to the 100% Pure Body Wash party, but I vaguely remember some comments on the fact that it's a very thin consistency. The only reason I am reminded of this is because I just started using the bottle I bought recently, and I can't remember if this has been mentioned or not (if it is, I apologize in advance), but the bottle has a foaming pump dispenser on it which explains why it's a very thin, liquid consistency. Why they would send sample packets when you can't use a foaming pump on the packet is beyond me.


Wow! Poor sampling choice on their part. Does it work/foam well with the pump?


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 29, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Wow! Poor sampling choice on their part. Does it work/foam well with the pump?


I like it. It foams nicely, but isn't a heavy body wash with a very light lather, so if you're used to something that gives a heavy lather it may feel like it's not cleaning. I use it with my shower puff and it works nicely for me. I've been trying to buy more natural body products, and decided to try this as I love their hand creams. I think it'd also work well as a good hand soap, but I haven't tried it as a hand soap yet.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 29, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm very, very, very late to the 100% Pure Body Wash party, but I vaguely remember some comments on the fact that it's a very thin consistency. The only reason I am reminded of this is because I just started using the bottle I bought recently, and I can't remember if this has been mentioned or not (if it is, I apologize in advance), but the bottle has a foaming pump dispenser on it which explains why it's a very thin, liquid consistency. Why they would send sample packets when you can't use a foaming pump on the packet is beyond me.


Oh so that's why it says "richly foaming" on those foil packs....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

That explains a lot with that 100% Pure body wash! Honestly a terrible sample. 100% Pure should not want to represent their product in that way because I probably would actually like it, but the sample size and packaging plus the foam not translating to that is not good representation at all.

I got my last July box over the weekend and it arrived dirty, smashed and all beat up. When I opened it, the Whish shave cream had broken and exploded all over the place. There were wet pieces of tissue paper stuck to everything. I emailed BB on Saturday with pictures and CS replied the next day and apologized, gave me 100 points, and said they'd send a replacement box which may have different contents. This box was a dupe and not one I was excited about at all, so this is a win. *Crossing my fingers for Posiebalm!*


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got a manicure with relic!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm very, very, very late to the 100% Pure Body Wash party, but I vaguely remember some comments on the fact that it's a very thin consistency. The only reason I am reminded of this is because I just started using the bottle I bought recently, and I can't remember if this has been mentioned or not (if it is, I apologize in advance), but the bottle has a foaming pump dispenser on it which explains why it's a very thin, liquid consistency. Why they would send sample packets when you can't use a foaming pump on the packet is beyond me.


That explains a lot!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 30, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Just got a manicure with relic!


Oh!  It looks beautiful on you!  I got that color, too, and I didn't like it on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2014)

For those of you who sent in your Women's Health Magazine refund cards, what exactly did you print and send in to prove you had a July subscription?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> For those of you who sent in your Women's Health Magazine refund cards, what exactly did you print and send in to prove you had a July subscription?


I went to my order history in account settings and printed the page with the July box order - it had a date, the price, and an order number


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2014)

I must be an dolt I can not locate any order history on my accounts, purchase history only, and only the initial purchases like when I started the sub, not individual purchases each month. 



Tamarin said:


> I went to my order history in account settings and printed the page with the July box order - it had a date, the price, and an order number


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> For those of you who sent in your Women's Health Magazine refund cards, what exactly did you print and send in to prove you had a July subscription?


I printed out my email receipt confirmation and put each in an envelope separately.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I printed out my email receipt confirmation and put each in an envelope separately.


Email receipt confirmations?  I don't ever get those.  I'm about to give up I have no idea what I'm supposed to send them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Email receipt confirmations?  I don't ever get those.  I'm about to give up I have no idea what I'm supposed to send them.


Perhaps you could e-mail Birchbox and ask them to re-send the receipt? Then you could print out the e-mail and stick it in the envelope.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I must be an dolt I can not locate any order history on my accounts, purchase history only, and only the initial purchases like when I started the sub, not individual purchases each month.


OK - I did it like a week ago so I forgot some of the details ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;; but basically you were on the right track.  If you go to your account and then "purchase history", it will bring up a list called "order history".  I have one account that's monthly and one account that's yearly.   If you go through the order numbers and click on "view order", you should be able to see the order details.  For monthly accounts, it will say something like "women's monthly rebillable subscription" in the order details- I chose the order dated Jun 20 since that's when I paid for my July sub box.  For annual sub, the order will be shown as "processing" but if you click on "view order" it will say "women's yearly rebillable subscription".  At the top of the page it will say "print order" - this prints the whole page and that is what I put in the rebate envelope.  It will have the order number, the details that say it was a women's sub, and the date, which is what I think the rebate ppl need to see.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I must be an dolt I can not locate any order history on my accounts, purchase history only, and only the initial purchases like when I started the sub, not individual purchases each month.


I went to my Purchase History, found my original (and still current) sub purchase, and printed out the "View Order" page.  I did this for last year's Women's Health box as well and had no problem receiving the refund.  Just make sure you send it to the address in small print at the bottom of the card and check-mark the rebate box.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 30, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Email receipt confirmations?  I don't ever get those.  I'm about to give up I have no idea what I'm supposed to send them.


The last time we had one of these magazine refunds with Birchbox I just sent my receipt from when I started that specific subscription and I received my refund with no problems and that is what I did this time too  :unsure2:


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 30, 2014)

For those of you who did the rebate last time, do you remember about how long it took to come?


----------



## magsatron (Jul 30, 2014)

I started up my 2nd box the 16th &amp; received it today. It isn't bad, whish, revealed 2 sampler, balance me eye cream, 100% pure gingerale body wash, &amp; my only dupe thus far, the real chemistry peel. I'm sending a box of awesome to a friend, so I'm glad to have a dupe that doesn't suck. Instead of getting the women's health refund, I'm using a subscription &amp; sending the other card off for my friend to redeem.

ETA: my 2nd sub is getting a 2nd July box, it shipped today. I didnt know that could happen.. I guess I'll get on requesting my rebate, I hope my printer has enough ink! oh thank goodness. I got shipping notification today for the box that arrived today, yay!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Oh! It looks beautiful on you! I got that color, too, and I didn't like it on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I'm sorry to read it didn't work out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 31, 2014)

Two weeks ago, BB said they wouldn't be able to send me the Ambrosia polish and gave me 100 points. The following day, I order the polish (and have since happily received it). Today, I receive another Ambrosia polish. lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

The best thing just happened to me! So there were so many things I *really* wanted but didn't get to try in the July boxes that I had subbed for a fifth box hoping I'd get some. Well that box loaded and it was a dupe of another box I got which was filled with stuff I didn't even want, like more of the whish shave cream, wonder eye cream, and 100% pure ketchup packets.

It arrived last Friday and I was so not excited about it, I didn't even bother to open it until the next day. Well, the box was all beat up and smashed and when I opened it, the Whish had broken and exploded everywhere, getting wet tissue paper on everything. Just really gross. I sent pictures to CS and was expecting maybe a replacement sample for the Whish. Instead, they sent me a whole new box that they said would probably be different and that I'd be able to review for points as well.

I honestly forgot about it and then I checked my box page last night and it's possibly the best box I've ever gotten!! Posiebalm, BP masks, Skyn eye gels, Naobay lotion, and the only dupe is the Real Chemistry peel which is great anyway. Literally all the things I wanted to try but didn't get. It's a Birchbox miracle. Between that and the Mindy Kaling book, I am in love with Birchbox all over again, regardless of the point policy change.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 1, 2014)

its weird how terrible they are about sending some people replacement boxes and some not at all

i emailed them about 2 sample issues on the 14th on the 15th 2 reps emailed me one said theyd send both samples then the other said they would send a whole new box

i did get one sample in the mail and waited a few days to see if the other would come seperately and they never did, i emailed 3 days ago they finally got back to me and comped me 100 points

this is the 3rd time i was supposed to get a replacement box and never have haha


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> its weird how terrible they are about sending some people replacement boxes and some not at all
> 
> i emailed them about 2 sample issues on the 14th on the 15th 2 reps emailed me one said theyd send both samples then the other said they would send a whole new box
> 
> ...


Ugh that's horrible. I really hope mine shows up because I want all that stuff. They actually gave me tracking though which I thought I'd heard they didn't do for replacement boxes.


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 1, 2014)

I created a new account less than a week ago so that I could apply my Gilt City deal without realizing that I would be getting another July box. That would have been fine because I even switched up some of the preferences on my new profile. But I guess it was just my luck because I got the exact same box that I previously received for this month! Boo.





I wasn't too happy with my July box and now I'm getting the exact same box again! Pretty disappointing stuff...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

Is it too late to send in for the Women's Health refund? I THINK from the fine print it says you have to mail it in within 30 days of receiving your box so I should still have some time, but just want to make sure!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is it too late to send in for the Women's Health refund? I THINK from the fine print it says you have to mail it in within 30 days of receiving your box so I should still have some time, but just want to make sure!


I just got everything filled out about an hour ago. So I hope it's fine.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 5, 2014)

my women's health sub went through and it's active. i plan on downloading issues to my ipad.  to see if your sub is active, click here: https://customerservice.womenshealthmag.com/pubs/RP/WMH/login_multimag_CAPTCHA.jsp?cds_page_id=75687&amp;cds_mag_code=WMH&amp;id=1407217244515&amp;lsid=42170040445011303&amp;vid=1

scroll down to log in with your name and address and plug in your info. i'm still waiting on my check from a different account though :/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh crap. I need to do my Women's Health refunds and sub asap. Also, my replacement box is out for delivery!! The moment of truth... I really really hope it's actually the amazing box contents that are in my box page right now!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 6, 2014)

My first Birchbox! I got the annual subscription from Gilt, and was surprised to receive a July box yesterday:






Naobay: I really love the feel of it, but it smells so weird. Like... like the taste of lime candy? Anyone else have mixed feelings about this?

Cynthia Rowley: Love the texture and packaging. Don't love the black-ish-not-fully-black color and that it transfers onto my upper eyelid.
Harvey Prince: Turns out I don't like the smell of gardenias. Luckily (?) it faded quickly.

Supergood: I'm SO excited to try a CC cream that's the right color! I keep coming across all these samples at Sephora (or wherever) but they're all medium/orange. Haven't tried it yet.

Real Chemistry: I wanted to try this today, but the tube is empty. There's some leaked out of the tube still in the cap, but not enough to actually use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know this sounds like a terrible box, but I liked testing everything out.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 7, 2014)

Just got my july box.

It's so weird. 3 out of 5 samples are different than what shows on my box page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though, I didn't care for the ones to begin with, the ones they swapped for are even less exciting!


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I went to my order history in account settings and printed the page with the July box order - it had a date, the price, and an order number





Jen51 said:


> For those of you who did the rebate last time, do you remember about how long it took to come?


Hey, I just got my Women's Health rebate today!  It would seem we don't have to wait like 15 weeks for that to happen, yay!  Good luck to everyone else on getting their rebate smoothly!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm probably a bit late to the party, but I'm really curious, is it possible to get a refund for Women's Health Magazine if you have a gift subscription, or do I have to choose between getting a magazine or getting nothing? Since, I don't have a receipt for obvious reason, I don't know what can I send them.



TooMuchElectric said:


> My first Birchbox! I got the annual subscription from Gilt, and was surprised to receive a July box yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not say it a terrible box, although I feel the same way about Gardenia Perfume and Naobay lotion.

I got Supergoop CC cream a couple of months about and it was ok. 

In reference to Real Chemistry peel, are you sure it's empty? I had to put some effort into squeezing out mine, but it was there. If it actually spilled inside the box, you can take a picture and send it to CS, maybe they can send you a replacement.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 10, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I'm probably a bit late to the party, but I'm really curious, is it possible to get a refund for Women's Health Magazine if you have a gift subscription, or do I have to choose between getting a magazine or getting nothing? Since, I don't have a receipt for obvious reason, I don't know what can I send them.
> 
> I would not say it a terrible box, although I feel the same way about Gardenia Perfume and Naobay lotion.
> 
> ...


I did take a picture, and they replied pretty quickly that they'd send me a replacement.


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 10, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> My first Birchbox! I got the annual subscription from Gilt, and was surprised to receive a July box yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like the Naobay, I felt it smelled on the masculine side. My husband happily took it off my hands.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 11, 2014)

My mom and I think the Naobay lotion smells like lemon pledge. I couldn't even finish the sample.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 11, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> My mom and I think the Naobay lotion smells like lemon pledge. I couldn't even finish the sample.


This!! Exactly what it smells like. Mine was also extremely runny...I would open the cap and if I didn't have it upside down, it would start coming out everywhere. Anyone else have that issue?


----------

